# L’actualité du conflit ukrainien



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2022)

Je ne pensais pas être le premier à poster ça à 10h15
Poutine envahit l'Ukraine
et c'est pas amusant...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne pensais pas être le premier à poster ça à 10h15
> Poutine envahit l'Ukraine
> et c'est pas amusant...


Il a choisi la guerre... toujours un mauvais choix. L'Histoire dira si on lui a laissé suffisamment de place pour un autre.

J'ai lu l'entier de son discours de l'autre soir, un rappel de l'historique de la région qui conclut que l'Ukraine est une création des Bolcheviks liée aux circonstances, que la Russie a été bien gentil de la tolérer tant qu'elle ne faisait pas de vagues, et surtout refus de voir les missiles de l'OTAN à 5 minutes de Moscou. J'en ai déduis qu'il allait attaquer dans les jours à venir ou au mois de mai (le dégel va bloquer les opération en mars/avril). Il frappe au plus tôt et au plus fort. C'est bien vu tactiquement. Sur le long terme, je suis moins sûr.

Reste à voir jusqu'où ils iront, quels sont les objectifs militaires (conquête ? destructions de l'appareil militaire ukrainien ?) et quelle résistance opposeront les Ukrainiens, dont une partie non négligeable sont pro-Russes ?
Une nouvelle bataille de Kharkov ? Contrôle de la côte de Marioupol à Odessa ? Quid de Kiev ?

L'Occident, au-delà de ses sempiternelles "sanctions" dont elle a dévalué l'impact à force d'en abuser n'a pas beaucoup de marge de manœuvre, pas plus qu'à l'époque de Budapest ou de Prague, à moins d'assumer le déclenchement d'une guerre nucléaire. La ligne rouge est toujours sur les frontières de l'Union Européenne, pas sur le Dniepr.


----------



## Toum'aï (24 Février 2022)

Ce midi en écoutant les infos parlant de la Russie et de l'Ukraine, j'entends dire que les USA vont être tiraillés à l'ouest avec ce problème et à l'est en mer de Chine avec le déploiement des chinois.
Une angoisse m'est venue, c'est le moment pour les chinois de débarquer sur Taïwan !
Et là, je vous dis pas le merdier mondial...


----------



## TimeCapsule (24 Février 2022)

Les politiques européennes et américaines, depuis la chute du mur de Berlin ont eu pour résultat de projeter la Russie dans les bras de la Chine !
La belle Hélène a expliqué ça, il y a dix ans !


----------



## patlek (24 Février 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Les politiques européennes et américaines, depuis la chute du mur de Berlin ont eu pour résultat de projeter la Russie dans les bras de la Chine !



Il y a aussi le fait qu'il y a des pays dirigés par des autocrates fachos délirant , Russie , Turquie, Chine.... Les USA un moment, mais, Trump, ça a été temporaire, aux USA, il y a des élections. Mais Poutine, dans sa tete, il est l' unique personne, dans toute la Russie, dans le monde entier, qui soit capable, qui soit légitime, pour diriger la Russie, il y en a pas 2; il y a lui seul!!
Et on ne sait quaziment pas comment réagir face à ça.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce midi en écoutant les infos parlant de la Russie et de l'Ukraine, j'entends dire que les USA vont être tiraillés à l'ouest avec ce problème et à l'est en mer de Chine avec le déploiement des chinois.
> Une angoisse m'est venue, c'est le moment pour les chinois de débarquer sur Taïwan !
> Et là, je vous dis pas le merdier mondial...


Hum... Ça pourrait être une tentation mais la situation n'est pas à ce point exacerbée en mer de Chine. Pékin a encore bien d'autres leviers pour emmerder Taïwan. Exemple dans cet article de l'Express :









						Taïwan : et si Pékin s'imposait grâce à une offensive... juridique ? par Alice Ekman
					

Si la Chine multiplie les pressions militaires et économiques sur l'île, elle pourrait aussi jouer une autre carte dans les prochaines années, souvent sous-estimée, en faisant valoir sa vision du droit, estime Alice Ekman, sinologue.




					www.lexpress.fr
				




Et puis, Xi Jinping a d'autres problèmes notamment avec la faillite d'Evergrande qui est en train de faire domino sur son marché intérieur. La Chine va laisser les occidentaux (et aussi les Russes) s'affaiblir dans leurs combats d'arrière cuisine. Elle reviendra plus tard sur ses propres aspirations nationalistes.

L'analyse des Russes est visiblement de ne pas attendre le renforcement de l'armée ukrainienne par l'OTAN et de la détruire immédiatement. Selon un communiqué de la présidence Russe (repris sur le Figaro) leur objectif est de "neutraliser l'Ukraine" (euphémisme).


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Il y a aussi le fait qu'il y a des pays dirigés par des autocrates fachos délirant , Russie , Turquie, Chine.... Les USA un moment, mais, Trump, ça a été temporaire, aux USA, il y a des élections. Mais Poutine, dans sa tete, il est l' unique personne, dans toute la Russie, dans le monde entier, qui soit capable, qui soit légitime, pour diriger la Russie, il y en a pas 2; il y a lui seul!!
> Et on ne sait quaziment pas comment réagir face à ça.


Ils ne sont pas "délirant", tout cela est murement calculé, et croire que Poutine est seul "dans sa tête" est se tromper lourdement.

Qui a commencé à faire primer la force sur le droit ? 
– Serbie 1999
– Irak 2003
– Liban 2006
– Bande de Gaza 2008
– Libye 2011
– Syrie 2012
– Yemen 2015

On ne peut ignorer la politique expansive de l'OTAN vers l'Est et la rhétorique agressive de son secrétaire général qui promettait encore il y a quelques jours "encore plus d'OTAN aux frontières de la Russie".

Ces dernières années j'ai constaté que plus nos libertés reculaient dans nos démocraties plus elles devenaient agressives à l'extérieur. Quand on maintien en prison un journaliste, Julian Assange, pour avoir révélé la vérité, a-t-on encore des leçons de démocratie à donner au monde ? Quand on voir la répression du mouvement "gilets jaunes" à Paris et en province, est-on encore en position pour critiquer l'action de Pékin à Hong-Kong ?

L'Occident veut que les autres appliquent chez eux des standards dont ils s'affranchissent de plus en plus facilement, idem en matière de politique étrangère.

Je plains de tout mon cœur la population ukrainienne prise en étaux entre des intérêts économiques et géo-stratégiques qui la dépasse de loin, mais je me garde tout manichéisme dans cette affaire.


----------



## Romuald (24 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand on voir la répression du mouvement "gilets jaunes" à Paris et en province, est-on encore en position pour critiquer l'action de Pékin à Hong-Kong ?


Entre descendre dans la rue _au départ_ pour dénoncer le prix de l'essence et le faire pour le droit à la liberté d'expression il y a une nuance. Tout comme dans le traitement ultérieur. A ce que je sache, entre autres, les médias d'opposition ont encore droit de cité dans notre beau pays, même si tout n'y est pas rose, loin de la.


----------



## touba (24 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> et surtout refus de voir les missiles de l'OTAN à 5 minutes de Moscou


Missiles anti-missiles.
Pour attaquer il y a quelques sous-marins en mer noire et ailleurs qui pourrait le faire et Poutine n'y peut rien.

Mais on peut comprendre son sentiment d'agression.
Imaginons que vous ayez une porte dans votre appartement qui donne sur celui du voisin, vous discutez avec lui et vous convenez que ni vous ni lui n'ouvrira jamais cette porte, un pacte de confiance est scellé.
Pourtant le lendemain vous entendez votre voisin installer un verrou de son côté... Que faites vous ? Vous installez un verrou aussi, la confiance est rompue.


----------



## aCLR (24 Février 2022)

La triste nouvelle internationale du jour – ou de la semaine, du mois voire de l’année – vous entraîne inexorablement sur le terrain de la politique intérieure. Il y a beaucoup à dire sur ce conflit aux portes de l’Europe. Seulement si nous pouvions éviter de comparer cette dramatique situation ukrainienne, ou celle de Hong-Kong, à des broutilles telles que les hurluberlus affublés d’équipements de haute visibilité et leur vision étriquée de la démocratie, cela éviterait bien des écueils. Merci.


----------



## touba (24 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> à des broutilles telles que les hurluberlus affublés d’équipements de haute visibilité et leur vision étriquée de la démocratie, cela éviterait bien des écueils


Pas de jugement de valeur hein ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Missiles anti-missiles.
> Pour attaquer il y a quelques sous-marins en mer noire qui pourrait le faire et Poutine n'y peut rien.



"Les documents internationaux consacrent explicitement le principe de la sécurité égale et indivisible, qui, comme nous le savons, comprend l’obligation de ne pas renforcer sa propre sécurité au détriment de celle des autres États. Je peux faire référence ici à la Charte de l’OSCE pour la sécurité européenne adoptée à Istanbul en 1999 et à la Déclaration d’Astana de l’OSCE de 2010.
En d’autres termes, les choix en matière de sécurité ne doivent pas constituer une menace pour les autres États, et l’adhésion de l’Ukraine à l’OTAN constitue une menace directe pour la sécurité de la Russie." (Poutine - 22/02/2022)

La question du déploiement des missiles-anti-missiles US en Europe est vieille comme le siècle. Elle concernait d'abord la Pologne, officiellement pour faire face aux Iraniens ou aux "terroristes", ce que les Russes n'ont jamais cru ni accepté. Maintenant, alors que les USA se sont retirés de la plupart des traités de limitation il n'est, à Moscou, même plus question de les croire ou non.

Il n'y a pas de sous-marins stratégiques US en Mer Noire. L'accès militaire de la Mer Noire aux pays non-riverains est réglementé et limité par le nombre et dans le temps (Traité de Montreux). Les Turcs qui gardent la porte ne laissent pas passer n'importe quoi (en théorie). Et puis la Mer Noire est peu profonde et c'est surtout un cul de sac, les US ne vont pas y mettre de grosses unités.

D'ailleurs, il y a quelques jours :









						Un sous-marin russe transite par le Bosphore, ce qui soulève des questions en vertu du traité international - AGASM-Sous-marins sous-marin
					

Un sous-marin russe a traversé la Turquie mardi dans une manœuvre qui semble étirer les termes de la Convention de




					www.agasm.fr
				




Article éclairant à plus d'un titre.



aCLR a dit:


> es hurluberlus affublés d’équipements de haute visibilité et leur vision étriquée de la démocratie


C'est sûr qu'on y voit moins bien avec un œil.


----------



## touba (24 Février 2022)

L'augmentation de la sécurité des uns ne doit pas diminuer celle des autres.

La mer noire un cul de sac certes mais grand comme deux fois l'Allemagne il doit y avoir moyen de planquer quelques unités sous-marines. Mais si il y a un péage turc alors... Reste la Baltique.


----------



## patlek (24 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils ne sont pas "délirant", tout cela est murement calculé, et croire que Poutine est seul "dans sa tête" est se tromper lourdement.




Tu as ton opinion, et je maintiens la mienne


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Pas de jugement de valeur hein ?





Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'on y voit moins bien avec un œil.


C’est tellement facile de décontextualiser un bout de phrase pour jouer les offusqués…


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il a choisi la guerre... toujours un mauvais choix.



Entièrement d'accord avec toi sur ce point. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Je plains de tout mon cœur la population ukrainienne prise en étaux entre des intérêts économiques et géo-stratégiques qui la dépasse de loin, mais je me garde tout manichéisme dans cette affaire.



Et pourquoi pas ? 
Que personne ne soit parfait est une chose. 
Dans le cas de l'Ukraine, il y a un agresseur et un agressé. 
J'assume complètement mon manichéisme. 

Poutine raisonne comme au temps de la Guerre Froide et agit comme aux temps des deux guerres mondiales. 
Pour lui, la plus grande catastrophe du 20ème siècle est la chute de L'URSS. 
Je pense que Poutine profite de l'affaiblissement de l'Occident pour recomposer la carte de l'Europe de l'Est. 
Il doit avoir en tête la recomppsotion du noyau dur de l'URSS : Russie, Biélorussie, et Ukraine. 
* Les liens entre Kiev et la Russie sont certes anciens*, mais dans le monde d'aujourd'hui, absolument rien ne justifie < l'on verse le première sang dans un conflit stupide. 
L'autre possibilité esr une sorte de "Grande Russie". Un empire, qui essaierait de se reconstituer, avec une culture extensive. 


Poutine n'accepte pas que la Guerre Froide ait été perdue par l'URSS,  et que cette dernière ait disparu.
Il veut rejouer le Match dans le sang.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Février 2022)

La Belgique envoie des casques, des jumelles et des boussoles à l'Ukraine !!!!!!!!

Un peu comme si, lors de la canicule et les incendies en Australie, on leur avait envoyé des ombrelles et des lunettes de soleil ! 
​


----------



## aCLR (25 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La Belgique envoie des casques, des jumelles et des boussoles à l'Ukraine !!!!!!!!
> 
> Un peu comme si, lors de la canicule et les incendies en Australie, on leur avait envoyé des ombrelles et des lunettes de soleil !
> ​


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La Belgique envoie des casques, des jumelles et des boussoles à l'Ukraine !!!!!!!!
> 
> Un peu comme si, lors de la canicule et les incendies en Australie, on leur avait envoyé des ombrelles et des lunettes de soleil !
> ​




Vous devriez rester impartiaux et non pas si manichéens, en suivant les recommandations de @Moonwalker.

Après ces généreux dons aux Ukrainiens, vous devriez faire aussi des dons à l'armée russe, comme par exemple quelques F-16, du moins s'il vous en reste, avec leurs mécaniciens. 
Les mécaniciens en question pourraient montrer ce qu'ils savent faire dans un aéroport militaire russe, avec quelques F-16 bien chargés en kérosène.  




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Crise ukrainienne !!!!
> 
> ... Mais dormez tranquille ! La Belgique a envoyé son F-16 ... Enfin ... celui qui n'a pas explosé !
> 
> Belgique - un mécanicien tire par mégarde sur un F-16 au sol !​


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Février 2022)

Juste pour signaler que ce mec est le correspondant officiel du journal Le Monde en Allemagne...






Il ne comprend pas.


----------



## touba (26 Février 2022)

Surtout que la Russie ne dispose pas d'armes de destruction massive comme l'Irak à l'époque !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Février 2022)

Un article intéressant sur des aspects annexes à la guerre en cours :









						Offensive russe sur l’île des Serpents… et ses gisements de gaz
					

Le petit territoire ukrainien, situé en mer Noire, à l’est de la Roumanie, ouvre l’accès à des gisements importants de gaz, cible des Russes.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Février 2022)

*Sur tous les sites d'infos*
La Russie annonce « élargir l’offensive » sur l’Ukraine​L’armée russe a reçu, samedi, l’ordre d’élargir son offensive sur l’Ukraine, malgré un tollé international grandissant, affirmant que Kiev avait refusé des négociations. « Aujourd’hui, toutes les unités ont reçu l’ordre d’élargir l’offensive dans toutes les directions, en conformité avec *le plan de l’offensive* », a déclaré le ministère de la défense dans un communiqué.​Comme quoi il y avait bien un plan; il faudrait d'ailleurs remplacer Ministère de la défense par Ministère de l'attaque


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Février 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> *Sur tous les sites d'infos*
> La Russie annonce « élargir l’offensive » sur l’Ukraine​L’armée russe a reçu, samedi, l’ordre d’élargir son offensive sur l’Ukraine, malgré un tollé international grandissant, affirmant que Kiev avait refusé des négociations. « Aujourd’hui, toutes les unités ont reçu l’ordre d’élargir l’offensive dans toutes les directions, en conformité avec *le plan de l’offensive* », a déclaré le ministère de la défense dans un communiqué.​Comme quoi il y avait bien un plan; il faudrait d'ailleurs remplacer Ministère de la défense par Ministère de l'attaque




Élargir jusqu'où ?...
Toute l'Ukraine ?... Nous n'en sommes déjà plus très loin...
Ou alors risque d'extension du conflit à d'autres pays, comme par exemple * la Moldavie et la Géorgie* ?...
Et pourquoi pas encore d'autres pays ensuite ?...

Au point où nous en sommes, les sanctions économiques, même durcies, suffiront-elles à ramener Poutine à la raison ?
Poutine est-il seulement capable de s'arrêter ?...


----------



## Nouvoul (26 Février 2022)

Vu sur Libé, voilà qui va relancer les stations de sports d'hiver et l"économie française. Ces gens-là sont-ils au moins vaccinés ?

*Plusieurs oligarques proches de Poutine auraient quitté Moscou et se terrent dans les Alpes françaises. *Utilisant les données publiques sur les mouvements d’avions privés, un activiste publie sur une page web constamment mise à jour la localisation des oligarques les plus proches de Poutine. D’après ces données, beaucoup d’entre eux ont quitté Moscou pour la France. Ainsi l’avion privé du multimilliardaire Roman Abramovitch, ancien propriétaire de Gazprom, a quitté Moscou hier vendredi et a atterri à l’aéroport de Chambéry en Savoie. Presque à la même heure, a atterri en Savoie l’avion de Viktor Vekselberg, propriétaire du conglomérat russe Rénova, déjà frappé par des sanctions américaines l’année dernière. Même destination pour Alicher Ousmanov, ancien président de la holding d’investissements de Gazprom et magnat de médias et de compagnies de télécoms, dont l’avion a atterri à Chambéry le 19 février, mais qui aurait quitté hier le territoire français pour Zurich. C’est apparemment aussi la destination de l’avion de Dmitri Rybolovlev, un des plus grands producteurs au monde d’engrais potassique, qui s’est envolé ce samedi matin et devrait atterrir bientôt à Chambéry. Il y retrouvera un cinquième oligarque proche de Poutine, Mikhaïl Prokhorov, ancien fonctionnaire soviétique devenu multimilliardaire grâce à un mystérieux investissement dans le géant russe du nickel Norilsk Nickel, dont l’avion a atterri à Chambéry le 18 février.


----------



## touba (26 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un article intéressant sur des aspects annexes à la guerre en cours :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'Ukraine aurait mieux fait de la laisser déserte au début du conflit plutôt que de sacrifier 13 gardes frontières (qui se sont par ailleurs comportés en héros) qui n'avaient aucune chance de la protéger... Poutine est pas prêt de la rendre cette maudite île aux serpents.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> L'Ukraine aurait mieux fait de la laisser déserte au début du conflit plutôt que de sacrifier 13 gardes frontières (qui se sont par ailleurs comportés en héros) qui n'avaient aucune chance de la protéger... Poutine est pas prêt de la rendre cette maudite île aux serpents.


Vu que l'individu en question semble être un animal à sang froid... il devrait s'y sentir bien je suppose.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2022)

Tidju !!!! ça commence ... ...

Je crois que je vais ressortir mon vieux fil sur le survivalisme !!! 
​


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!! ça commence ... ...
> 
> Je crois que je vais ressortir mon vieux fil sur le survivalisme !!!
> ​


(Devrais-je creuser un abri au fond du jardin ?)


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2022)

Y aurait pas une cohorte de généraux russes pour placer la bombe du bon côté de la table cette fois ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2022)

Et pendant ce temps-là, le gros lourdaud jaloux tire des missiles balistiques dans la mer du Japon ... 
Mais où va t'on ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2022)

Il y a quelques années, j’ai trouvé sur la toile un PDF du guide officiel US de ce qu’il faut faire en cas d’attaque nucléaire. Un vieux truc des années 60, avec préface de Robert S. McNamara (!!!). Je ne pensais pas que l’idée me viendrait, même ténue, de m’en servir un jour.

Bah! Je vais plutôt me repasser Docteur Folamour.

Au cas où ça pète, j’ouvre grand les fenêtres et je me sers mon meilleur whisky en écoutant du Richard Wagner.


----------



## patlek (27 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!! ça commence ... ...
> 
> Je crois que je vais ressortir mon vieux fil sur le survivalisme !!!
> ​



Moi kavait échappé au covid ... c' est pas de bol!!


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> en écoutant du Richard Wagner


Tu vas quand même pas envahir la Pologne ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Février 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> conformité avec *le plan de l’offensive* », a déclaré le ministère de la défense dans un communiqué.
> Comme quoi il y avait bien un plan; il faudrait d'ailleurs remplacer Ministère de la défense par Ministère de l'attaque



Ils appellent d'ailleurs ça le plan « B », le plan « A » étant les propositions diplomatiques.

Si on est de l’autre camp, le nôtre, on peut inverser les lettres. Ça marche aussi.

De toute façon, comme disait Moltke : « Le plan est la première victime de la guerre. » Soyez assuré que rien de ce qui se passera n’a vraiment été prévu comme ça.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Février 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Au cas où ça pète, j’ouvre grand les fenêtres et je me sers mon meilleur whisky en écoutant du Richard Wagner.


En espérant pour toi que ça ne se finisse que par une bonne cuite et un bon rhume.


----------



## touba (27 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Tidju !!!! ça commence ... ...


Le gouvernement belge à tout de suite réagit en annonçant l'envoi de trois compteurs Geiger et de deux combinaisons blanches semi étanche.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Le gouvernement belge à tout de suite réagit en annonçant l'envoi de trois compteurs Geiger et de deux combinaisons blanches semi étanche.


On rigole, mais avec l'OTAN qui amasse des moyens aux frontières de l'Ukraine et la Russie qui active sa dissuasion nucléaire le moindre incident même malencontreux pourrait conduire à l'escalade !  

Perso, j'ai mis mes poilus en alerte maximale ... si je les vois préparer leurs baluchons et filer à pattes raccourcies, autant vous dire que je les suis !!!


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2022)

Je vais pas tarder à retourner dans ma maison en Suisse  
L'abri atomique étant obligatoire pour toute construction, je serais en sécurité


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2022)

L'état de santé mentale et physique de Vladimir Poutine interroge


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Désolé pour le retard, aujourd’hui c’était grasse mat’ ! J’ai rétabli le message supprimé de la vue publique par le grand patron.
> 
> Moon, tu es maintenant au courant que les liens pointant vers RT activent la modération à priori. Il y d’autres sites qui activent cette action.
> 
> ...




*Russia Today et Sputnik sont désormais interdits d'émettre dans toute l'Union Européenne.* 
Il sera donc inutile désormais pour quiconque de critiquer la modération ou l'administration de MacG dans tous les cas, puisque les choses se passent désormais à un autre niveau...


----------



## aCLR (27 Février 2022)

macgeneration premier sur les sanctions !


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2022)

*Tout l'espace aérien européen est désormais fermé à la Russie.*


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'état de santé mentale et physique de Vladimir Poutine interroge


Et voilà, ça commence. Dès qu'un mec un peu couillu joue au maitre de guerre, on s'interroge sur sa santé mentale.
Nan mais oh.

PS : c'est de la blague, hein les gars, n'allez pas me faire un nervous breakdown sur ce que je dis plus haut.
Nan passque je vous sens un peu tendus là.
Une guerre mondiale serait en préparation que vous ne seriez pas plus sur les nerfs.

Blague à part, tout ceci me fout un peu les jetons. Je n'ai de cesse de me demander si je suis en train d'assister aux prémices d'un putain de merdier mondial. Et je n'ai même plus mes grands-parents pour leur demander ce qu'ils ont ressentis avant le bordel, s'ils se sont doutés que ça allait foirer.


----------



## boninmi (27 Février 2022)

Mon vide sanitaire ne fait guère plus de 50 cm de haut, un peut juste pour un abri anti atomique. Et avec les centrales de Cruas et du Tricastin pas loin. Ce ne sont pas des installations militaires ? Ah bon.


----------



## Romuald (27 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> L'état de santé mentale et physique de Vladimir Poutine interroge


Je ne pense pas qu'il soit fou, simplement qu'il pensait que ça serait plié en trois jours, or non. Donc il menace d'escalader, histoire de faire peur et amener en face à négocier.

Ben quoi, j'ai pas le droit de jouer à l'expert en géopolitique ? Et tous les yaka-ilauraitfallu-je l'avaisbiendit qui défilent dans les médias, ils sont dans sa tête ?


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Mon vide sanitaire ne fait guère plus de 50 cm de haut, un peut juste pour un abri anti atomique. Et avec les centrales de Cruas et du Tricastin pas loin. Ce ne sont pas des installations militaires ? Ah bon.


En Suisse , Si aucun abri n’est réalisé dans une nouvelle construction, le propriétaire est tenu de verser une contribution de remplacement: celle-ci se monte par place protégée à 400 francs au moins et 800 francs au plus, alors que jusqu’ici elle pouvait s’élever à un maximum de 1500 francs.


----------



## touba (27 Février 2022)

Pour un pays adepte de la neutralité ils sont vachement flippés les suisses.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Pour un pays adepte de la neutralité ils sont vachement flippés les suisses.


C'est comme pour l'armée , c'est assez compliqué


----------



## boninmi (27 Février 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> En Suisse , Si aucun abri n’est réalisé dans une nouvelle construction, le propriétaire est tenu de verser une contribution de remplacement: celle-ci se monte par place protégée à 400 francs au moins et 800 francs au plus, alors que jusqu’ici elle pouvait s’élever à un maximum de 1500 francs.


Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'en France on ait même prévu l'éventualité d'abris en cas de guerre nucléaire, sauf peut-être pour le bunker de la force de frappe. Le raisonnement semble avoir été que la dissuasion suffirait. La dissuasion n'a jamais servi et on peut douter qu'elle ait une quelconque influence sur les décisions de Mr Hyde.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2022)

touba a dit:


> Pour un pays adepte de la neutralité ils sont vachement flippés les suisses.




Ils  ne sont pas les seuls.
Après l'Allemagne il y a quelques jours, * la Suède envoie à son tour des armes en Ukraine*, rompant elle aussi avec sa tradition de non-interventionnisme militaire.


----------



## patlek (27 Février 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> La dissuasion n'a jamais servi



Ha... on ne peut pas dire que la dissuasion n' a jamais servien, puisque , justement, c' est une dissuasion.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ha... on ne peut pas dire que la dissuasion n' a jamais servien, puisque , justement, c' est une dissuasion.



Entièrement d'accord.
Jusqu'ici, ça a servi, puisque la guerre a toujours été évitée sur le sol de l'Union Européenne et de l'Otan.
Là, personnellement, je ne sais pas du tout comment ça va finir... 

L'idéal serait probablement que le peuple russe ou que l'armée russe ou les deux ensemble en arrive(nt) à se retourner contre  Poutine pour le destituer... 
Aujourd'hui, bien entendu, ce n'est qu'un rêve... 

Qui vivra verra...


----------



## Lio70 (27 Février 2022)

En Pologne, nous n'avons pas d'abri anti-atomique et c'est pas plus mal car si je devais m'y enfermer aujourd'hui avec ma femme et ma fille, vu qu'on a mangé un cassoulet assez fort à midi...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'idéal serait probablement que le peuple russe ou que l'armée russe ou les deux ensemble en arrive(nt) à se retourner contre  Poutine pour le destituer...
> Aujourd'hui, bien entendu, ce n'est qu'un rêve...
> 
> Qui vivra verra...


Puisses tu avoir raison !  

Toutefois, il ne faut pas oublier que le russe est foncièrement "dramatique" ... Il suffit de regarder les commémorations du 9 mai, célébrant le jour de la victoire pour constater qu'il est, en général, tourné vers le passé, célébrant le culte des héros de l'urss au son de chants patriotiques exacerbés prônant à chaque strophe de mourir pour la patrie dans des envolées lyriques tonitruantes ! Ils ne sont pas (encore) prêts pour la démocratie à l'occidentale, c'est du moins mon humble opinion !

Une lueur d'espoir pourrait venir des femmes russes dont beaucoup ont perdu des pères, des fils, des frères ou des maris lors de conflits pas si lointains (Afghanistan, Tchétchénie ... ...) - J'ai vu cet après-midi un collectif de femmes ukrainiennes appelant les femmes russes, notamment les mères, à refuser que leurs fils ou leurs maris soient sacrifiés dans un conflit stérile et fratricide ! Et j'ai pensé que peut-être ???? ... ...

Mais, comme tu dis : "Qui vivra verra" ... On peut toujours rêver !

ps : Pendant quelques mois, en Corse, j'ai côtoyé des russes faisant partie de la légion étrangère ... ces gars étaient sympas, ouverts, amicaux mais ... dramatiques ! Quand tu assistais à des soirées organisées par les russes, tu en ressortais la tête dans le cul, mais complètement démoralisé ... leurs chants étaient tellement nostalgiques et prenants que t'avais envie de chialer !  

Les moins sympas avec nous étaient ... les français ! Toujours à se moquer des belges à en devenir chiants et même parfois agressifs ... Mais heureusement, nos potes russes étaient là !


----------



## touba (27 Février 2022)

La dissuasion c'est un peu trop efficace. C'est parce que la Russie en dispose qu'elle fait ce que bon lui semble.


----------



## Jura39 (27 Février 2022)

@Lio70
Coucou  Lio70 
Vivant en Pologne , comment vois tu la situation de cette guerre ?
Bonne soirée


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Puisses tu avoir raison !
> 
> Toutefois, il ne faut pas oublier que le russe est foncièrement "dramatique" ... Il suffit de regarder les commémorations du 9 mai, célébrant le jour de la victoire pour constater qu'il est, en général, tourné vers le passé, célébrant le culte des héros de l'urss au son de chants patriotiques exacerbés prônant à chaque strophe de mourir pour la patrie dans des envolées lyriques tonitruantes ! Ils ne sont pas (encore) prêts pour la démocratie à l'occidentale, c'est du moins mon humble opinion !
> 
> ...




Pour ma part, je me moque des Belges, des Français, de tout le monde, et surtout de moi-même.  Ceux qui me connaissent ne me démentiront pas sur ce point... 

Et je fais entièrement confiance aux Français pour être chiants ! 


Je me rappelle ton "Russe tragique", avec qui tu t'étais engueulé, avant de devenir pote avec lui.  
Si seulement on pouvait trouver dans cette anecdote une sorte de valeur métaphorique prémonitoire...


----------



## patlek (27 Février 2022)

Et donc, qu'apprends je par le poste radio....

Les rousses ont envahit l' Ukraine???? Je vais boycotter les rousses... Elles pourront me supplier à genou de leur faire des trucs... et je leur ferait rien du tout!!! Que dalle!!! Nada!!!!!


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Février 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les moins sympas avec nous étaient ... les français ! Toujours à se moquer des belges à en devenir chiants et même parfois agressifs ... Mais heureusement, nos potes russes étaient là !


Je revendique le droit absolu de me moquer des belges.
Qui aime bien, châtie bien.
Et moi, les belges je les aime.


patlek a dit:


> Les rousses ont envahit l' Ukraine???? Je vais boycotter les rousses... Elles pourront me supplier à genou de leur faire des trucs... et je leur ferait rien du tout!!! Que dalle!!! Nada!!!!!


Je connais une rousse que je suis tout prêt à laisser envahir tout ce qu'elle veut, tout.
Et j'espère qu'à l'instant même elle lit ces lignes et qu'elle comprend le message.
Que j'ai pas besoin de faire un dessin.


----------



## patlek (28 Février 2022)

Qu'appends je ce matin par le poste radio...??

Les ruches encerclent Kiev ???

Encore un coup des écolos!!!!

HHmmmm ???? Les piles de mon Sonotone??????


----------



## Toum'aï (28 Février 2022)

Je ne comprends pas...
Je tape russia today dans un moteur de recherche, il m'offre un lien russia today France, je clique et j'y accède... 
Je croyais que le site était bloqué pour l'Europe.


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas...
> Je tape russia today dans un moteur de recherche, il m'offre un lien russia today France, je clique et j'y accède...
> Je croyais que le site était bloqué pour l'Europe.











						Guerre en Ukraine : l’Union européenne veut bannir les médias russes RT et Sputnik sans préciser comment
					

La décision de Bruxelles est contestée par la chaîne d’information continue RT, accusée de « diffuser des mensonges » par la présidente de la Commission, Ursula von der Leyen.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




'veut bannir', mais c'est l'U.E, faut qu'ils se mettent d'accord d'abord


----------



## loustic (28 Février 2022)

En France il y a déjà plusieurs familles qui refusent d'acheter des oranges russes !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Février 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas...
> Je tape russia today dans un moteur de recherche, il m'offre un lien russia today France, je clique et j'y accède...
> Je croyais que le site était bloqué pour l'Europe.




La décision a bien été prise. 
Finalement, ça prendra effet dans un jour ou deux.


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Février 2022)

Pirates russes ?
En consultant un site bien français et cherchant la localisation de la ferme (à côté de Manosque), quelle surprise: textes en cyrillique


----------



## Powerdom (28 Février 2022)

Je dirais plutôt que ça vient de chez toi et pas de la carte


----------



## patlek (28 Février 2022)

Moi, je dirais plutot que la Russie a envahie la Provence...


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Février 2022)

Et pourquoi ça viendrait de chez moi ?
J'ai consulté le site de La Provence qui faisait référence à des éleveurs de poules produisant des œufs colorés, je suis allé sur le site du producteur, localisation, pourquoi y aurait-il du texte russe ?
Par ailleurs je ne consulte que les sites du Monde et de Libé ces temps-ci.
Perplexe quand même...


----------



## Jura39 (28 Février 2022)

Marche bien chez moi


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Février 2022)

Tant mieux; pourtant j'avais aussi vérifié sur l'ordi de mon épouse, et il y avait bien les lieux ajoutés en russe (à vrai dire je ne sais pas si c'est du russe, de l'ukrainien ou autre écriture qui m'est très très peu familière).
Je viens de refaire:
	

		
			
		

		
	





 et voici le lien https://www.lesvergersdelagaline.com/ou-et-comment-acheter/#localisation


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Février 2022)

Ça m'intrigue quand même; ouvert Google Earth (hors navigateurs Brave ou Safari): idem; même certains noms de voies sont en "russe":


Essayé avec autre navigateur que Brave, j'ai utilisé Safari:


Avec le fada niet, faut quand même être vigilants !


----------



## boninmi (28 Février 2022)

Il me semble que ces sites sont collaboratifs. On peut y ajouter des indications. Des personnes des pays de l'est l'ont peut-être fait, ils ne sont pas nécessairement pro Mr Hyde.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Février 2022)

* Le groupe de mercenaires "Wagner" aurait été envoyé à Kiev pour assassiner Zelensky. *


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Février 2022)

C'est une hypothèse, merci. Mais je ne vois pas pourquoi un éleveur de poules très très local serait répertorié en Ouralie.
Quoique pourquoi pas ? T'envoies tes œufs colorés frais le lundi et ils parviendraient mi-cassés mi-pourris 10 jours plus tard à quelqu'oligarque (qui peut plus aisément les déguster dans nos stations savoyardes où certains sont "réfugiés" !)
Bon, les silos du plateau d'Albion sont toujours à proximité, un peu décatis et démunis, mais ça réconforte


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> * Le groupe de mercenaires "Wagner" aurait été envoyé à Kiev pour assassiner Zelensky. *


Ah, tu découvres ? Ça fait quand même quelques 24/48/72 H qu'on l'a lu ! (si on ne lit pas que MacGé   )


----------



## patlek (28 Février 2022)

Ce qu'il faudrait, c' est que la douma, le parlement russe se réunisse, et prenne la déision de mettre un terme au "règne" de vladimir poutine.

Et que la russie s" engage dans une voie our devenir une réelle démocratie.
Que la russie se tourne vers l' aveir.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Février 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Ah, tu découvres ? Ça fait quand même quelques 24/48/72 H qu'on l'a lu ! (si on ne lit pas que MacGé   )




De toute ma vie, je n'ai jamais rien lu d'autre que MacG. 


Plus sérieusement, ce dont tu parles circulait depuis plusieurs jours à l'état de rumeurs.
Sauf exceptions- et dans ce cas je spécifie qu'il s'agit de rumeurs- j'ai rarement envie de relayer ce genre de choses.
Là, c'est désormais une information, confirmée par toute la presse mainstream.

Pour les sujets sérieux, j'essaie de ne poster que des infos sérieuses, vérifiées, en croisant plusieurs sources. 
Après, personne n'est à l'abri d'une erreur, mais je m'efforce pour ce genre de sujets à faire attention aux infos que je consulte ou que je relaie.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> * Le groupe de mercenaires "Wagner" aurait été envoyé à Kiev pour assassiner Zelensky. *


Pourquoi Wagner ?
À cause de la chevauchée des walkyries ?
Et donc, il y a 400 connards dont le nom est indirectement inspiré des walkyries ?
Des walkyries qui sont, selon la mythologie, des gonzesses. Certes des guerrières mais des gonzesses.
Ça les fait pas trop chier les 400 connards d'être assimilés à des gonzesses ?
Il fut un temps où le rustre mercenaire avait un peu plus de virilité.


----------



## Romuald (28 Février 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Après, personne n'est à l'abri d'une erreur


D'ailleurs il paraitrait que les 13 gardes-cote de l'île du serpent ne soient pas morts mais prisonniers


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Février 2022)

Bonne nouvelle ? (Le Monde)
Un courageux !
19:53 VOS QUESTIONS

Partage



> Bonsoir concernant cette info "À ONU, un délégué russe aurait présente des excuses. Oleg Anissimov qui s'est dit incapable de justifier l'invasion de l'Ukraine et a déclaré son admiration pour la délégation ukrainienne". Qu'en est-il ? Vrai ou faux ? Merci pour votre Live


Clarification
Bonsoir,
Cette information est vraie. Le chef de la délégation de Russie d’une conférence de l’ONU sur le climat, Oleg Anissimov, a présenté dimanche des excuses pour l’invasion de l’Ukraine par les forces armées russes, lors d’une visioconférence à huis clos réunissant 195 pays.
_« Permettez-moi de présenter nos excuses au nom de tous les Russes dans l’incapacité de prévenir ce conflit »_, a dit M. Anissimov. _« Ceux qui voient ce qui se passe ne parviennent pas à trouver une justification à cette attaque contre l’Ukraine »_, a-t-il ajouté, exprimant son _« immense admiration »_ pour la délégation ukrainienne.
Cette intervention surprise d’Oleg Anissimov faisait suite à une déclaration enflammée de son homologue ukrainienne, Svitlana Krakovska, sur la situation dans son pays.
Interrogé par l’Agence France-Presse, M  Anissimov a précisé que ses propos ne devaient pas être interprétés comme _« une déclaration officielle de la délégation russe »_. Ils _« expriment mon opinion et mon attitude personnelles »_, a-t-il dit.


----------



## Gwen (28 Février 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pourquoi Wagner ?


Je pense à cause de l’intro utilisée dans Apocalypse Now.


----------



## touba (1 Mars 2022)

Wagner c'était le nom de guerre de leur fondateur Dmitri Outkine, il aurait pris ce "surnom" en hommage à Wagner dont les nazis s'étaient appropriés les musiques.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mars 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Je pense à cause de l’intro utilisée dans Apocalypse Now.





touba a dit:


> Wagner c'était le nom de guerre de leur fondateur Dmitri Outkine, il aurait pris ce "surnom" en hommage à Wagner dont les nazis s'étaient appropriés les musiques.


Tout se tient, donc je réitère.
Wagner, la chevauchée des walkyries, tout ça


lamainfroide a dit:


> Et donc, il y a 400 connards dont le nom est indirectement inspiré des walkyries.
> Des walkyries qui sont, selon la mythologie, des gonzesses. Certes des guerrières mais des gonzesses.
> Ça les fait pas trop chier les 400 connards d'être assimilés à des gonzesses ?
> Il fut un temps où le rustre mercenaire avait un peu plus de virilité.


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> @Lio70
> Coucou  Lio70
> Vivant en Pologne , comment vois tu la situation de cette guerre ?
> Bonne soirée


Pas de panique exagérée. Dimanche après-midi, j'ai fait un tour en ville (Cracovie), il y avait une manif de soutien à l'Ukraine sur la grand place, mais très calme, et une seule voiture de police pour surveiller. Sur les bords de la place, les terrasses étaient fréquentées comme d'habitude. Enfin, un peu moins que d'habitude car il faisait froid. La vie continue et nous venons d'acheter des billets pour Turandot à l'opéra de Cracovie, fin mars.

Notre fille a un boulot d'étudiante dans une société immobilière. Elle bosse le dimanche et a reçu un coup de fil des autorités qui demandaient si la société avait des appartements libres pour héberger des réfugiés ukrainiens ; ils cherchent 2.000 appartements à Cracovie. La solidarité s'est organisée, tant au niveau du gouvernement avec de grands centres d'accueil, que de citoyens qui donnent de la nourriture, des vêtements où hébergent même des ukrainiens chez eux. Hier, on avait atteint le chiffre de 300.000 réfugiés accueillis en Pologne avec une majorité de femmes, d'enfants et de vieillards puisque les hommes de 18 à 60 ans sont mobilisés en Ukraine pour résister.

Réfugiés ukrainiens évidemment, pas question d'accueillir la racaille du Moyen Orient et d'Afrique acheminée à la frontière par la Biélorussie dans le but de foutre la merde. Composée essentiellement d'hommes jeunes qui s'amusent à utiliser des lasers pour aveugler les garde-frontières polonais (l'un d'eux a perdu un oeil). Quand on en attrape un qui parvient à franchir la frontière illégalement, on apprend ce qui se passe: ces migrants sont armés de couteux par l'armée biélorusse qui leur apprend à poignarder les policiers ou garde-frontières polonais. La presse française et belge mentionne-t-elle ces "anecdotes" ou s'évertue-t-elle, comme d'habitude, à présenter la Pologne et la Hongrie comme étant l'allemagne hitlérienne?

Ceci dit, cela pourrait dégénérer car, même si Poutine n'utilisera pas ses missiles nucléaires Satan 2 (il y aurait une réponse et une réaction en chaine qui équivaudrait à la fin du monde), nous ne sommes pas à l'abri d'un missile Iskaner (portée de 500 km).

J'ai déjà emballé tout ce que je ne veux pas laisser derrière moi, au cas où je devrais rentrer définitivement en Belgique (collection de livres Pléiade, Blu Ray des films de Dario Argento et plein d'autres trucs) et je vais ramener cela en Belgique préventivement puis revenir en Pologne. Si nous devions partir précipitemment avec ma femme et notre fille, au moins la voiture pourrait être remplie de valises sans avoir l'impression qu'on laisse des trucs derrière. Et si ça pètait entre les deux voyages et que je ne puisse pas rapatrier ma famille, j'aurais au moins la satisfaction d'avoir sauvé l'essentiel. Rôôôôôh l'ignoble .

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la télévision publique polonaise TVP a une chaîne en anglais, TVP World :








						TVP World - Poland and World breaking, daily & top news
					

The latest news from Poland and the world. Articles and expert opinions. Sport, society, politics and art all in one place. Check what is happening in the world!




					tvpworld.com
				




J'ai perdu le lien mais je viens de lire que Poutine avait déclaré que les pays qui aident militairement l'Ukraine en subiront les conséquences -- elle aussi militaires -- en cas de débordement du conflit. La Belgique a envoyé 3.000 fusils d'assaut et 200 lance-roquettes. Et merde, on aurait peut-être dû envoyer des friteuses à la place...


----------



## Jura39 (1 Mars 2022)

Poutine accusé de recourir au terrible " père de toutes les bombes "  
Ultrapuissante et controversée, la "bombe à vide", ou "bombe thermobarique", avait déjà été utilisée par la Russie en Syrie, notamment. Cette bombe dévastatrice, aux effets comparables à l'explosion d'AZF en 2001 - est la plus puissante arme non nucléaire au monde.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Poutine accusé de recourir au terrible " père de toutes les bombes "
> Ultrapuissante et controversée, la "bombe à vide", ou "bombe thermobarique", avait déjà été utilisée par la Russie en Syrie, notamment. Cette bombe dévastatrice, aux effets comparables à l'explosion d'AZF en 2001 - est la plus puissante arme non nucléaire au monde.


L'imagination des humains est infinie quand il s'agit de faire le "mal" ...

Là-dessus, je dois préparer une réponse aux questions de mes petits-enfants ... "Papy, c'est quoi la guerre qu'on voit à la télé ?" et tenter de me remémorer les sentiments de mes parents et grands parents à la fin de la seconde guerre mondiale.

Pas beaucoup de problème de ce côté-là, durant ma prime jeunesse j'ai été abreuvé d'histoires de guerre, parfois terribles, mais aussi d'histoires de solidarité incroyables entre voisins ou entre de parfaits inconnus !

Et c'est en m'appuyant sur cette solidarité que je leur répondrai ... ... 

ps : même mes poilus n'ont plus envie de rigoler ... parfois, en les regardant, j'ai un peu honte d'être humain !


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2022)

Jura39 a dit:


> Poutine accusé de recourir au terrible " père de toutes les bombes "
> Ultrapuissante et controversée, la "bombe à vide", ou "bombe thermobarique", avait déjà été utilisée par la Russie en Syrie, notamment. Cette bombe dévastatrice, aux effets comparables à l'explosion d'AZF en 2001 - est la plus puissante arme non nucléaire au monde.



"Lundi, *l'ambassadrice d’Ukraine aux Etats-Unis*, Oksana Markarova, a accusé la Russie d'avoir utilisé une bombe thermobarique - arme terrible surnommée « père de toutes les bombes »."

Franchement, vous n'avez rien appris, rien retenu ? Sans remonter au Golfe du Tonkin, les couveuses kowetiennes, les massacres de masse au Kosovo, les armes de destruction massives en Irak ? Ça ne vous rappelle rien ?

Même l'histoire de Wagner cherchant Zelenski pue le fake. Comme si les Russes n'avaient pas des commandos d'élite dédiés à ce genre de tâches, ils feraient appel à des "free lance". !? Quel intérêt ? Dire : "c'est pas nous" ? On n'en est plus là depuis un moment.

Comme les US ont les SEAL, les UK les SAS, la France le service "action", le FSB, ex-KGB, a ses petits bonshommes préparés à ça. En 1979 un tel commando a assassiné le président de l’Afghanistan. Pas besoin des gros balourds de Wagner.

La presse internationale est devenu une grosse foire à fake-news. Il me fait marrer l'autre congénital avec ses "sources croisées". Elles remontent tous aux services de désinformation des belligérants et de leurs alliés.

Bordel ! Je quitte cette discussion de branleurs. Pendant que vous vous masturbez sur la presse internationale, il y a des gens qui se prennent des bombes sur la gueule, des conventionnelles, des "autorisées" par Genève, des balles pas perdues pour tout le monde, qui tuent tout aussi sûrement, qui estropient tout aussi bien, qui détruisent le labeur d'une vie tout aussi rapidement.


Courage @Lio70 

T'inquiète pas. S'ils franchissent la frontière de l'Union Européenne, qui est aussi pour la Pologne la ligne de front de l'OTAN, pas la peine de te réfugier en Belgique, ça tapera de partout. Les conventions de Genève ne vaudront même pas un bon rouleau de papier Q. Mais on en est encore loin, très loin.

Alors bonne soirée à l'Opéra, profite de ce que la vie a de meilleur à t'offrir avant qu'une bande de cons internationaux décide de s'ébattre à tes dépens.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bordel ! Je quitte cette discussion de branleurs


 ... On branle ce qu'on peut, ce qu'on veut et avec ce qu'on a !!!!! ...
Je te sens bien énervé sur ce coup-là !


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La presse internationale est devenu une grosse foire à fake-news.


Parce que les média russes sont blanc-bleu ? C'est la guerre, et chacun active la propagande de son côté. Après à chacun de faire le tri.


----------



## boninmi (1 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... On branle ce qu'on peut, ce qu'on veut et avec ce qu'on a !!!!! ...
> Je te sens bien énervé sur ce coup-là !


Parce qu'il y a des coups où il ne l'est pas ?


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Parce qu'il y a des coups où il ne l'est pas ?


On ne remet pas une pièce dans le bouzin pour énerver les copains ! Merci ^^


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Parce que les média russes sont blanc-bleu ? C'est la guerre, et chacun active la propagande de son côté. Après à chacun de faire le tri.


I N T E R N A T I O N A L E

Le sens du mot t'a échappé. À moins que tu en aies une définition très restrictive.

Pour Kipling la première victime de la guerre est la vérité. Il voyait les choses d'un peu plus haut que Moltke mais les deux avaient raison chacun dans leur domaine. Le plan initial des Russes (quel qu'il fut) est sans doute déjà dans une poubelle et tout le monde ment à tout le monde sur ce qui se passe ; le mensonge par omission étant sans doute le plus fréquent car le plus facile.

Faire le tri avec quoi ? Couper le sifflet à RT et Sputnik c'est aussi restreindre le tri. Il n'est pas là question de se protéger de la propagande adverse mais de contrôler l'opinion, l'empêcher d'apprendre les nouvelles de toutes sortes qu'elle ne serait pas en droit de connaître selon les "décideurs". Toutes sortes de nouvelles, pas que celles relatives directement au conflit.

J'ai vécu suffisamment longtemps, vu suffisamment de guerres et d'opérations militaires en direct, Malouines, Iran-Irak, Afghanistan, Grenade, Golfe, Yougoslavie, etc. Je me rappelle très bien les discours alors, les histoires rapportés, les dénonciations exposées, que j'ai eu l'occasion par la suite de confronter avec la vérité des faits historiques. J'ai vu l'étendue des mensonges, omissions, manipulations, les chiffres gonflés, les reportages bidonnés. Alors non merci : I Won't Get Fooled Again.


M'enfin, j'écris cela sur un site qui avait déjà officiellement choisi son camp bien avant tout ce bordel, qui croît en la vérité révélée par l'AFP, Reuter, et CNN. Bah! Grand bien vous fasse. Ça ne me suffit pas.

Il est donc vain de discuter de tout ça ici avec vous. Je me fais l'effet de retourner dans la caverne de Platon. De plus, je trouve ça indécent, pour les raisons évoquées plus haut. Ça me rappelle trop les paroles de la chanson de Gérard Berliner : "Et l'on racontait leurs batailles dans le salon après le thé".

Le comptoir vient d'ouvrir une buvette sur la terrasse. Non merci. Demain ce sont Les Cendres, donc abstinence.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... On branle ce qu'on peut, ce qu'on veut et avec ce qu'on a !!!!! ...
> Je te sens bien énervé sur ce coup-là !


La guerre ne me fait ni bander ni rire.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il me fait marrer l'autre congénital avec ses "sources croisées".




"Congénital"... Comment as-tu deviné ?... 
Quitte cette discussion, tu ne me manqueras pas trop.
Sans doute avant d'y revenir, comme pour le thread sur la Covid-19...
Prends du repos, tu sembles en avoir besoin.


Et sinon, c'est assez révélateur, sur le fond, ce point de vue de refuser tout manichéisme dans une situation de ce genre.
Je vais la jouer façon "asymétrique", et répondre à tes propos peu amènes (pour ne pas dire plus...) en t'envoyant malgré tout quelques compliments.
D'habitude, même sans partager tes idées, je reconnais et même j'apprécie ton intelligence et ta culture.
Et dans un autre cas, je saluerais le recul dont tu fais preuve face à l'actualité.
Le recul, les références au passé récent ou moins récent, la mise en perspective, bref le point de vue de l'historien.

Si ce n'est que tu mets ces atouts précieux au service d'une remise en question des informations occidentales, du moins celles des belligérants et de leurs alliés, soit les informations les plus fiables et les mieux vérifiées, ne t'en déplaise.
Et même en admettant que nous sommes face à la confrontation de deux propagandes, sans nécessairement assigner une connotation péjorative au terme "propagande", je préfère, et même à 100%, la propagande occidentale démocratique à la propagande de Poutine.

Sur le cas spécifique de la fameuse force "Wagner", on savait depuis plusieurs jours qu'une partie au moins de ce groupe de mercenaires se trouvait en Ukraine.
Et tout le monde savait par ailleurs que la vie de Zelensky était menacée.
Le lien direct entre le groupe Wagner et la volonté d'assassiner Zelenski n'a, à ma connaissance, été établi qu'hier.
*Selon le Times, dont l'info a été relayée par tous les médias occidentaux.* 
Tiens, *le point de vue du Figaro*, si tu préfères. 
Effectivement, certains spécialistes de l'Europe de l'Est doutent du bien-fondé de cette information.
Je considère que nous sommes à un haut niveau de probabilité, et j'assume.
Pourquoi les lourdauds de Wagner ? 
Par exemple pour se décharger de la basse besogne, en laissant les projets d'assassinats aux professionnels, parce qu'apparemment l'armée russe n'y arrive pas toute seule. 
Exactement comme dans le cas de la tentative finalement ratée de *l'empoisonnement d'Alexeï Navalny*, qui donnait un bel exemple de certains échecs du FSB. 


Plus généralement, c'est souvent (mais certes, pas toujours) binaire, une guerre.
Là, comme dans la plupart des cas, il y a deux camps en présence.
Un agresseur et un agressé.
La Démocratie est du côté de l'agressé.

Moi, ça me va.
Je n'ai pas de difficulté à choisir mon  camp.
Et je me contrefiche de ce que tu peux, par ailleurs, reprocher à l'OTAN, et son expantionnisme en Europe de l'Est, ou n'importe où dans le monde.
Je me contrefiche de l'avancée des positions de l'OTAN autour de la Russie, privant au moins partiellement Poutine de sa zone tampon entre les deux blocs.
Ces arguments pourraient à la limite valoir quelque chose si l'URSS existait toujours et si le monde était organisé selon une division entre deux blocs comme à l'époque de la Guerre Froide.
L'URSS n'existe plus, la Guerre Froide non plus.

Poutine raisonne avec la nostalgie d'un monde qui n'existe plus.
Toi aussi, hélas.
Même si j'ai bien compris que tu ne défendais pas Poutine.
Le fait de relativiser et de dire que si la guerre est toujours une mauvaise idée, les torts sont malgré tout partagés est une grave erreur.

Jamais je ne défendrai une dictature, et surtout pas en temps de guerre.
Jamais je ne relativiserai la responsabilité d'une dictature attaquant militairement une démocratie, encore moins avec, dans le pire des cas, un risque d'extension du conflit jusqu'à une guerre mondiale nucléaire. 
Nous n'y sommes pas, fort heureusement, mais le risque existe. 


Alors bon repos, et à bientôt.


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le sens du mot t'a échappé


Non, et ne me prend pas pour un perdreau de l'année incapable de penser (et de se souvenir : les guerres dont tu parles, je les ai vécues comme toi). Oui j'ai choisi mon camp, mais ça n'est pas pour ça que je gobe sans réfléchir ce qu'il s'y raconte en général, et ce qui vient de Zelensky en particulier. 
D'un autre côté, les exemples de fake news que tu donnes sont exclusivement le fait de la presse occidentale : est-ce la le sens que tu donnes au mot international ? D'où ma réaction sur l'objectivité de la presse russe. Alors oui, il y a du tri en amont avec l'interdiction de RT et Sputnik, donc nécessité de pincettes pour considérer les infos qui nous parviennent. Si la vérité est la première victime des guerres, tout n'est pas que mensonge non plus.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Mars 2022)

Vos conversations (qui sont à mon avis hors du champ de MacGé et de son forum) s'apparentent à de la sodomie de diptères.
Quelles qu'en soient ses justifications, ses grilles de lecture du monde, de l'histoire, de la géopolitique, de son nombril, y'en a UN qui fait tuer des gens (civils innocents, militaires des 2 camps dont ce serait la vocation, dans le tas et des deux côtés sans doute de vrais nostalgiques du nazisme ou du "stalinisme" - ex Urss pour simplifier); restons simples:  celui qui fait tuer bien assis dans son fauteuil: aux chiottes !


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mars 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> sodomie de diptères.


Les taons sont durs et il est difficile pour certains de garder la tête froide.
Une petite AES bien arrosée nous permettrait de nous détendre.


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> Les taons sont durs et il est difficile pour certains de garder la tête froide.
> Une petite AES bien arrosée nous permettrait de nous détendre.




Avec plaisir en ce qui me concerne !


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Vos conversations (qui sont à mon avis hors du champ de MacGé et de son forum)


Je vais te dire… Depuis la fin de semaine dernière l’idée de regrouper les messages liés au conflit dans un fil distinct me trotte à l’esprit. « La buvette du comptoir ouverte sur la terrasse » évoquée par Moon n’est pas loin de l’idée que je me fais de nos échanges. Les actualités amusantes ou pas ne peuvent continuer à rassembler cette actualité guerrière. Un sujet dans l’esprit de celui du Covid si tu préfères qui rendrait à celui-ci son train-train des coups de gueule et des fous rires.


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Le lien direct entre le groupe Wagner et la volonté d'assassiner Zelenski n'a, à ma connaissance, été établi qu'hier.
> *Selon le Times, dont l'info a été relayée par tous les médias occidentaux.*
> Tiens, *le point de vue du Figaro*, si tu préfères.


Juste pour toi.

Une information n'est pas fiable parce que relayée par le plus grand nombre. L'info est à la base de The Times qui ne cite aucune source, n'apporte aucun élément. Il annonce. Ce quotidien Britannique est la voie quasi officielle de l'establishment. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il écrit quelque chose que c'est vrai. Autant croire l'agence Tass ou Chine Nouvelle.
D'ailleurs, on voit la différence traitement entre BFMTV (affirmatif) et Le Figaro (conditionnel).

Tu confonds FSB et GRU. L'affaire Navalny est loin d'être claire et ce type n'est pas un Nelson Mandela russe.

Tu te contre-fiche de beaucoup de choses mais tu choisis ton "camp"... 

En fait, t'es un supporter, un tifosi, un aficionados. Avec sans doute tout ce qui s'y rattache : le courage de la 25e heure, les slogans criés avec la foule, planté bien serré au milieu, sans que la tête dépasse, avec la détermination d'une feuille d'automne à se laisser guider par le vent. Tu supportes l'Ukraine comme un "winner" de l'OM soutient Nantes contre le PSG.

Je n'ai pas à choisir de camp. Ma loyauté va à mon pays. Je l'ai servi et je le resservirai au besoin contre tous ses agresseurs (comme le font actuellement les Ukrainiens).


Dans ce conflit, nous sommes loin d'être maîtres des événements. Celui qui donne le La se trouve au Kremlin. Il fera de cette "intervention" ce qu'il voudra. Et s'il décide d'attaquer l'OTAN, ne compte pas trop que cela soit sur un mode "conventionnel". Après la Guerre Froide, on s'est rendu compte (ou on a rendu compte) que loin des théories de la "riposte graduée" les plans d'attaque du Pacte de Varsovie se basaient sur les frappes nucléaires massives. Je ne penses pas que la doctrine Russe ait changé depuis. Je trouve d'ailleurs que le mot "nucléaire" revient souvent dans leurs propos ces dernières heures. Il serait préférable d'éviter ce genre d'expressions :








						Ukraine : Bruno Le Maire retropédale sur l'emploi du terme «guerre économique» avec la Russie
					

«Le terme de guerre utilisé ce matin sur FranceInfo était inapproprié et ne correspond pas à notre stratégie de désescalade», a regretté le ministre de l'Économie, mardi après-midi, alors que Moscou a vivement réagi à l'emploi de cette expression.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Les responsabilités de chacun dans l'origine de cette crise seront départagées par l'Histoire. Personnellement, ce n'est pas à 1938 que tout cela me renvoie mais plutôt à 1914. Poutine m'évoque moins Hitler que le Kaiser Guillaume II.

Je vais quand même te faire une prédiction : quels que soient la tournure des combats, les Ukrainiens gagneront sur le long terme. Parce qu'ils défendent leur pays, leur terre, leurs terrains, leurs maisons, leurs familles. L'armée Russe est une armée de conscription. Elle est puissante, nombreuse, mais fondamentalement ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils foutent là.

La bonne nouvelle : le temps joue contre Poutine.
La mauvaise nouvelle : il le sait.

La raison de rester fondamentalement optimiste : si tu enlèves les politiques de l'équation, les Russes, les Ukrainiens, les Polonais, les Baltes, etc. s'en carrent de toutes ces conneries géopolitiques.


----------



## Nouvoul (1 Mars 2022)

Si je comprends bien, on ne peut se fier à personne, même pas à toi qui as écrit il y a quelques heures à peine: "Bordel ! Je quitte cette discussion de branleurs."


----------



## patlek (1 Mars 2022)

Bon, que le groupe wagner soit présent en Ukraine, ce n' est pas du tout invraisemblable, et pourquoi poutine utine utiliserait wagner plutot que un groupe militaire d' élite, on pourrait fournir une réponse simple, c' est plus sur pour lui. Les types sont des mercenaires payés à la tache, sans état d'ame: motivation numéro 1; le fric. Un groupe militaire d' élite, pourrait avoir un peu plus de scrupule.

Et en tout cas, ce qui est sur et documenté, c' est que poutine a mobilisé les tchetchenes, avec qui il est copain.

Les tchetchenes, une sorte de DAECH... un DAECH.


----------



## Romuald (1 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je vais te dire… Depuis la fin de semaine dernière l’idée de regrouper les messages liés au conflit dans un fil distinct me trotte à l’esprit. « La buvette du comptoir ouverte sur la terrasse » évoquée par Moon n’est pas loin de l’idée que je me fais de nos échanges. Les actualités amusantes ou pas ne peuvent continuer à rassembler cette actualité guerrière. Un sujet dans l’esprit de celui du Covid si tu préfères qui rendrait à celui-ci son train-train des coups de gueule et des fous rires.


Kesstatends ? Je vote pour


----------



## Human-Fly (1 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Juste pour toi.
> 
> Une information n'est pas fiable parce que relayée par le plus grand nombre. L'info est à la base de The Times qui ne cite aucune source, n'apporte aucun élément. Il annonce. Ce quotidien Britannique est la voie quasi officielle de l'establishment. Ce n'est pas parce qu'il écrit quelque chose que c'est vrai. Autant croire l'agence Tass ou Chine Nouvelle.
> D'ailleurs, on voit la différence traitement entre BFMTV (affirmatif) et Le Figaro (conditionnel).
> ...





Merci pour ce post "juste pour moi". 
Je précise que ce n'est même pas ironique. 


Du coup, juste pour toi aussi.


Je distingue deux "registres" dans ton post.

D'une part tes idées sur le sujet qui nous intéresse. J'y reviendrai. 

D'autre part un portrait que tu brosses de moi, à grands traits. 
Je pensais laisser tomber ça, mais comme tu touches à des sujets qui me chatouillent aux entournures, je vais te répondre. Pas parce que je suis spécialement choqué, mais parce tu dis différentes choses complètement fausses. 

Sur le courage de la 25ème heure et le reste. 
Quand j'étais militant, en des occasions certes rares, il m'est arrivé de faire partie des premiers à défendre des revendications, et parfois même des causes qui ont ensuite gagné, ou parfois même fait (presque) consensus. 
À cette époque, certes un peu lointaine, il m'est arrivé de faire partie du service d'ordre d'une manif et dans d'autres cas d'être en tête de cortège. 

Par ailleurs, je respecte beaucoup le fait que tu aies servi ton pays et que tu sois prêt à le refaire. 
Tu veux dire par là que tu es déjà allé dans un pays en guerre et que tu as, par exemple, déjà vu une ville détruite ? 
J'ai vu Srebrenica juste après sa destruction, durant l'été 1995. J'étais sur place. 

Critique-moi tant que tu veux si tu le souhaites, mais me décrire comme le dernier des planqués ne correspond pas à la réalité. 
Je ne me prends pas pour un héros, très loin de là, mais je n'ai pas toujours assisté aux événements depuis mon canapé. 
Aujourd'hui, physiquement, je n'arrive même plus à effectuer certaines tâches de tous les jours ni à me déplacer normalement. Je ne pourrais donc pas refaire ce que j'ai pu faire dans le passé, hélas. 


Bon, fin de cette parenthèse. 


Pour le reste... 


Je ne vais pas me sentir obligé de te donner tort sur tout, parce qu'il y a des choses importantes et justes dans ton post, selon mon propre point de vue. 

Comme ce que tu dis sur Poutine et de la marge de manœuvre dont il dispose... Ou pas. Le temps jouant bien entendu contre lui. Et il le sait, oui. 
Et je crains aussi que la réponse graduée ne soit pas une option pour Poutine.

D'accord aussi sur le fait que les Ukrainiens gagneront sur le long terme, pour les raisons que tu cites. 

Poutine plus proche de Guillaume II que d'Hitler ? 
Là, tu connais vraiment mieux que moi. 
Mais je serais assez tenté de te donner raison pour au moins une raison : si le conflit dégénère en guerre mondiale, je pense que par rapport à des questions de nationalisme, de territoires, nous serons au moins dans un premier temps davantage dans la configuration de la première guerre mondiale que de la seconde. 
Dans un second temps, je pense que l'ampleur du conflit, potentiellement nucléaire, pourrait largement dépasser par son ampleur et par ses conséquences les deux précédentes guerres mondiales réunies. 
En étant pessimiste, ce serait la pire catastrophe de toute l'histoire de l'humanité. 
En étant optimiste, c'est un peu la gravité de la situation qui me fait espérer la résolution de cette crise internationale sans en arriver au pire. 
Je m'explique. J'espère qu'il reste encore quelque chose de "la dissuasion nucléaire", puisqu'après tout l'arme nucléaire est faite pour ça. 
Je suis peut-être un incorrigible optimiste, un idéaliste peu réaliste... 
Mais j'espère encore que personne ne sera assez fou pour déclencher une guerre mondiale nucléaire. Même pas Poutine.
Parce que dans ce cas, il n'y aurait aucun gagnant. Surtout pas Poutine. Que des perdants. 
Donc, j'ose encore croire que personne ne se rendra capable ni coupable d'une telle folie. 


Quant au groupe Wagner chargé d'assassiner Zelensky... 
Si tu préfères le traitement du Figaro parce qu'ils emploient le conditionnel contrairement à BFM TV... Pourquoi pas !  
Je pense qu'à partir d'un haut ou très haut niveau de probabilité, l'emploi du conditionnel procède d'un choix rédactionnel plutôt que d'une sorte de devoir moral ou déontologique. 
Et oui, je pense que dans la plupart des cas, un point de vue très largement partagé est probablement le bon. 
On peut être incompris ou avoir raison contre tout le monde, mais il me semble que c'est tout de même rare, surtout aujourd'hui. 

Quant à mon choix absolument résolu de l'Union Européenne et de l'OTAN face à Poutine, je persiste et signe plus que jamais. 
Oui, j'ai choisi mon camp. Je l'assume, je le revendique et j'en suis fier. 

Pour que ce soit clair, je ne suis absolument pas anti-russes mais totalement anti-Poutine. Et depuis qu'il est arrivé au pouvoir. 
Je le redis, je souhaite profondément au peuple russe de se débarrasser de Poutine. 


Et pour finir sur une note plus légère... 
Si tu me prends pour un supporter de l'OM qui soutient Nantes contre le PSG... 
Ben pourquoi pas !  

Je n'y vois aucun inconvénient !


----------



## boninmi (1 Mars 2022)

Si nous sommes tous vitrifiés demain, merci pour le bon moment que nous aurons passé ensemble.


----------



## touba (1 Mars 2022)

Essayez de me faire un Western-Union avant de mourir. Merci.


----------



## aCLR (1 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Kesstatends ? Je vote pour


Done ^^ (pas simple depuis le device) 



Nouvoul a dit:


> Si je comprends bien, on ne peut se fier à personne, même pas à toi qui as écrit il y a quelques heures à peine: "Bordel ! Je quitte cette discussion de branleurs."


L’avantage d’extraire cette discussion des autres _actualités amusantes ou pas_ est de pouvoir interdire de réponses un posteur sans le priver de répondre aux actus habituelles !


----------



## patlek (2 Mars 2022)

Les chinois ne perdent pas le nord....









						Moscou et Pékin signent un accord pour la construction d'un gazoduc
					

Les affaires continuent entre Moscou et Pékin. Les deux pays ont signé mardi en pleine crise internationale un nouveau méga contrat pour la construction d’un gazoduc qui traversera la Mongolie et la Chine, permettant de transporter jusqu’à 50 milliards de mètres cubes de gaz par an. Un véritable...




					www.europe1.fr


----------



## touba (2 Mars 2022)

Faut intégrer la Mongolie à l'OTAN pour empêcher ça !


----------



## patlek (2 Mars 2022)

Heureusement, il y a Biden pour détendre l' atmosphère.









						Guerre en Ukraine: le lapsus malheureux de Joe Biden (vidéo)
					

Vladimir Poutine a été qualifié de « dictateur » par le président américain.




					www.lesoir.be
				




"Mais un lapsus malheureux dans le discours a marqué les esprits. « Il peut encercler Kiev avec des chars, mais il gagnera jamais le cœur et les âmes des Iraniens », a-t-il déclaré."

Sacré Joe, toujours le mot pour nous faire rire!!!

Heeeuuuuu.... Joe, j' ai des amis qui se marient Samedi, tu pourrais pas venir pour animer la soirée??


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2022)

La force de dissuasion nucléaire, kessessé ?


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

La condescendance, kessessé ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## boninmi (3 Mars 2022)

Ce matin, je me suis réveillé encore vivant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2022)




----------



## Lio70 (3 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ​


Ceci dit, il a été pris de vitesse par Sean Penn. Mais tous les deux apparaissent ou apparaitront casqués et l'air menacé, en se faisant filmer à au moins 500km des bombardements. Sean Penn est néanmoins près des réfugiés et dans un environnement pas doux, je l'admets.

Ah, quand les bobos se donnent bonne conscience.

Vous connaissez la chanson "Bal de société" de l'abbé Noël Colombier?








						L'ABBE NOEL COLOMBIER - LE BAL DE SOCIETE
					

L'ABBE NOEL COLOMBIERLE BAL DE SOCIETE1968Disque AZhttp://horreursmusicales.over-blog.com




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Lio70 (3 Mars 2022)

La réponse de l'occident m'emmerde.
Les revendications de Poutine sont réalistes et justifiées.
Ce conflit va s'enliser et nous aurons donc des centaines de milliers, peut-être des millions, de réfugiés sur le dos pour une durée indéfinie.
Nous avons besoin de l'Ukraine comme tampon entre la Russie et la "zone OTAN".
On veut que l'Ukraine rejoingne l'UE, pourquoi faire? elle n'a rien à y faire car trop sous-développée pour l'instant ; cela permettra juste d'augmenter la concurrence déloyale  sur le marché de l'emploi et de se ramasser plus facilement les milices et la pègre ukraininennes dans nos rues.
Certains encouragent l'intervention militaire de l'OTAN en Ukraine, comme par hasard tous les mondialistes, qui verraient la destruction de l'Ukraine et de l'Europe comme une aubaine pour la reconstruire à leur manière, soit grand-resettée à la Schwab/Soros.
Non merci!
Déjà qu'on doit se farcir les conséquences réelles de la COVID causées par des mesures volontairement exagérées, et qu'on doit faire semblant de croire que le légume de la Maison Blanche y a été installé par une élection régulière sans fraude...


----------



## patlek (3 Mars 2022)

"poutine " et "légitime"; pour moi, c' est deux mots qui ne sont en aucun cas associables.


poutine n' est as la russie, et j' espere pour la russie qu'elle a un avenir sans poutine, et sans un clone de poutine (Il s' est fait voter des lois pour etre toujours en place "indéfiniment", mais il y a bien un jour ou il mourrat. Comment s'organisera sa "succession", va t"'il désigner son "successeur"???, çà n' a aucun sens et aucun avenir)

Et quand a l'Ukraine au sein de l' union européenne, moi j' aurais pas d'opposition de principe, mais je serais plutot pour un renforcement de l'union européenne dans l' immédiat.

Et sur le long terme, pourquoi pas la russie au sein de l'union européenne.

C' est fini l' URSS.


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> Les revendications de Poutine sont réalistes et justifiées.


Quand bien même...


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> On veut que l'Ukraine rejoingne l'UE


Ou alors c'est eux qui veulent ?



Lio70 a dit:


> elle n'a rien à y faire car trop sous-développée pour l'instant


C'est comme les immigrés, on en veut des biens propres sur eux, riches, chrétiens et cultivés.
Les connards de pauvres qui fuient les bombes en Syrie n'ont rien à faire chez nous, qu'ils crèvent cette bande de bâtards !


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> Déjà qu'on doit se farcir les conséquences réelles de la COVID causées par des mesures volontairement exagérées, et qu'on doit faire semblant de croire que le légume de la Maison Blanche y a été installé par une élection régulière sans fraude...


Tout à fait d'accord. À mort les reptiliens !!


----------



## Toum'aï (3 Mars 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> La réponse de l'occident m'emmerde.


Un mec qui envahit un pays, le bombarde, l'annexe, tue des civils, bousille la société de ce pays, même s'il veut en faire un tampon reste un gros salopard d'assassin de merde.


----------



## patlek (3 Mars 2022)

Il y a la Georgie qui souhaite demander son adhésion à l' Union Européenne.

(Au passage, la présidente de la Géorgie, elle parle super bien le français, et pour cause, elle est française (et géogienne) !)

poutine va t'il dire que cette demande est une agression contre la russie??? va t'il envahir la Géorgie??? se sera "légitime"?









						La Géorgie va "immédiatement" demander son adhésion à l'Union européenne
					

Cette annonce fait suite à la demande expresse du président ukrainien, Volodymyr Zelensky, d'une intégration de son pays dans l'UE par une procédure spéciale.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> même s'il veut en faire un tampon


Ouais ben le tampon il va pas falloir tarder à le changer parce que le sang commence à couler sérieusement...


----------



## patlek (3 Mars 2022)

La présidente de la Géorgie;









						Adhésion à l’UE : "Il faut que l’Europe nous ouvre la porte", estime la présidente de la Géorgie
					

Salomé Zourabichvili, présidente de la Géorgie, est l’invitée des "4 Vérités" de France 2, mardi 1er mars.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Lio70 (3 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Un mec qui envahit un pays, le bombarde, l'annexe, tue des civils, bousille la société de ce pays, même s'il veut en faire un tampon reste un gros salopard d'assassin de merde.


Je suis entièrement d'accord, mais je déplore les proportions irraisonnées que certains veulent donner à la gestion de la situation, qui risquent de faire de la Russie une bête blessée au point qu'elle fera n'importe quoi pour survivre. Et là, c'est nous qui ne rirons pas. C'est en écrasant l'Allemagne économiquement comme nous l'avons fait après la victoire de la guerre 14-18 que nous avons contribué à la naissance du nazisme.


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

La haine des juifs d'Hitler ne provient pas du manque de calcium dans son organisme faute de n'avoir pas mangé de yaourt hein ! Tu vas voir que ça va être de notre faute maintenant...

Sinon un loup affamé attaque tes gamins et tu les engueules parce qu'ils avaient l'air trop appétissant ?


----------



## patxito (3 Mars 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> La réponse de l'occident m'emmerde.
> Les revendications de Poutine sont réalistes et justifiées.
> Ce conflit va s'enliser et nous aurons donc des centaines de milliers, peut-être des millions, de réfugiés sur le dos pour une durée indéfinie.
> Nous avons besoin de l'Ukraine comme tampon entre la Russie et la "zone OTAN".
> ...


Les revendications de Poutine sont délirantes, son agression militaire est totalement injustifiée et barbare, et n'a pas laissé à l'occident d'autre choix que la réponse actuelle, sans doute encore insuffisante.
L'emmerdeur, on sait où il se trouve, il n'y a plus qu'à espérer qu'on en soit rapidement débarrassé :





__





						Hélène Carrère d’Encausse: «C’est le début de la fin du système poutinien»
					






					www.lesoir.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (3 Mars 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> La réponse de l'occident m'emmerde.
> Les revendications de Poutine sont réalistes et justifiées.
> Ce conflit va s'enliser et nous aurons donc des centaines de milliers, peut-être des millions, de réfugiés sur le dos pour une durée indéfinie.
> Nous avons besoin de l'Ukraine comme tampon entre la Russie et la "zone OTAN".
> ...


_«  Les responsables des guerres ne sont pas ceux qui les déclenchent, mais ceux qui les ont rendues inévitables…»_ Montesquieu

Ce matin, sur Europe 1, H. Védrine a donné son interprétation de ce qui se passe : "Lors de la chute du mur de Berlin, Bush père a assuré Gorbatchev que l'OTAN ne chercherait pas à s'étendre en direction de la Russie. Plus tard, Gorbatchev a reconnu qu'il s'était fait "blouser" et qu'il avait eu le tort de ne pas faire de cet engagement un traité écrit..."On sait ce qu'il en est advenu par la suite : intervention au Kosovo en foulant aux pieds accords et règlements et, plus sottement, de ne pas avoir réaffirmé l'engagement de ne pas faire entrer l'Ukraine dans l'OTAN.

 "_Anges et salauds_"
Étant gamin, un adulte m'av ait fait remarquer que, souvent, ceux qui faisaient le plus de bruit, qui gesticulaient le plus, donnaient des leçons de morale à la terre entière, étaient ceux qui avaient quelque chose à se reprocher :
Face à l'Info du 02/03/2022 (de 30' à 30'06").

Curieusement, ceux qui font le plus de bruit actuellement ont, depuis huit ans, pas bougé un cil devant les 10.000 morts
au Dombass, morts causés par une division ukrainienne bien particulière...

Lio70, tu as parfaitement raison !


----------



## Tekidos (3 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Qui aime bien, châtie bien


ça ne veut pas dire "qui aime bien, colle beaucoup de torgnoles" mais plutôt "puni justement".
Bon, maintenant, vu comment les belges et les suisses nous casse du chocolat sur le dos, il est légitime de répondre à ce casus belli


----------



## touba (3 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Curieusement, ceux qui font le plus de bruit actuellement ont, depuis huit ans, pas bougé un cil devant les 10.000 morts
> au Dombass, morts causés par une division ukrainienne bien particulière...


C'est 5000 morts de chaque côté non ? À peu près...


----------



## Nouvoul (3 Mars 2022)

Je ne pense pas que dans cette actualité on joue à Pong  
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQLPo8d-Pc0
J'ai 5000 morts, yesss ! Moi j'ai 5003 morts, gagné !!!  
Heureusement que " touba" n'est pas sous les bombes


----------



## aCLR (4 Mars 2022)

Nan ! On se lime le braquemart pour ziguer du diptère ! 



Sinon…

— Chef ! On a pris Tchernobyl !
— Ouais… Mais tu es au courant qu’on ne pourra pas sortir un kilowattheure de cette centrale ?
— …

_Deux jours plus tard_

— Chef ! On a pris Zaporijia !
— Voilà qui est mieux !


----------



## touba (4 Mars 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> J'ai 5000 morts, yesss ! Moi j'ai 5003 morts, gagné !!!
> Heureusement que " touba" n'est pas sous les bombes


Et bien 10.000 morts d'un seul côté ou 5000 morts de chaque côté ça fait une sacrée différence non ?
Non je ne suis pas sous les bombes, et je m'en excuse.


----------



## patxito (4 Mars 2022)

__





						«Enjeux»: L’Ukraine et le patriotisme de la liberté
					






					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine – «Aucune mesure particulière ne doit être prise» par les Suisses
					

La Confédération a créé une page pour répondre aux inquiétudes des Suisses face à la situation en Ukraine. Les demandes augmentent, les autorités se veulent rassurantes.




					www.lematin.ch
				




Voici l'application " Alerswiss"


----------



## Jura39 (4 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine. Centrale nucléaire bombardée : Zelensky accuse Moscou d'avoir recours à la « terreur nucléaire »
					

Pour le président ukrainien, Moscou a recours à la « terreur nucléaire » et veut « répéter » la catastrophe de Tchernobyl, la plus grave de l'Histoire en 1986, après les frappes, cette nuit, sur la plus grande centrale d'Europe en Ukraine. Le Premier ministre britannique appelle à une réunion...




					www.leprogres.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Si nous sommes tous vitrifiés demain, merci pour le bon moment que nous aurons passé ensemble.


Comme toi ! ... ... 
Je prends quand même des précautions ... Quitte à se faire vitrifier en une fraction de seconde, autant qu'on le soit dans une position "digne", et pas sur la chiotte ou en train de se palucher !


----------



## touba (4 Mars 2022)

Mais il n'y aura plus grand monde pour s'apercevoir que tu as été vitrifié dignement.


----------



## Tekidos (4 Mars 2022)

En attendant d'un côté on nous sollicite par des spots tv et radio pour aider les ukrainiens de diverses manières et de l'autre on prend des mesures contre la russie, dont ceux qui écoperons  seront des civils russes qui n'ont rien demandé et ne sont peut-être pas d'accord avec l'invasion en Ukraine ; enfin à moins que le contraire soit établi.
Mettre la population russe dans la merde est une bonne manière de la monter contre nous plus que contre leur président, enfin, je me pose la question.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Mars 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> Mettre la population russe dans la merde est une bonne manière de la monter contre nous plus que contre leur président, enfin, je me pose la question.


Et c'est une question légitime !
On ne connaît pas la proportion de russes qui sont d'accord / ou pas d'accord avec les dernières décisions de Poutine ... Mais si j'étais russe je me poserais la question de savoir pourquoi mon pays est mis au ban de *l'ensemble* des autres nations et pourquoi moi, qui n'ait rien fait, j'en paie le prix aujourd'hui !
Les manifestations contre cette invasion commencent à se multiplier aujourd'hui ainsi d'ailleurs que la répression souvent musclée !
Espérons que ces manifestations fassent "boule de neige" et forcent le régime à adoucir sa position.
... l'espoir fait vivre ! ...


----------



## touba (4 Mars 2022)

Le peuple russe n'est pas con, quand bien même ils auraient une sympathie sur le fait d'inclure l'Ukraine ou une partie de l'Ukraine à la Russie ils comprennent bien que c'est Poutine qui les fout dans la merde. Malgré la censure de la télé nationale ils savent ce qu'il se passe en Ukraine. Et faut arrêter de croire que les russes sont tous des Poutine en puissance, il sont un peuple moderne, avec leur propre histoire certes, mais ne sont pas si différents de nous. La paix c'est autant leur credo que le notre.

Pour preuve à Moscou ils se jettent sur les IKEA depuis que le groupe a annoncé la fin des ses acticités en Russie et en Biélorussie.
Si ça c'est pas un peuple "moderne et civilisé" !


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Mars 2022)

Là, on peut essayer de comprendre un peu...
Cliquer sur Écouter.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Là, on peut essayer de comprendre un peu...
> Cliquer sur Écouter.


Euh...
C'est le RT ou le Sputnik local ?


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Mars 2022)

Il regarde trop la télé russe !

Vladimir Poutine estime que le dialogue n’est possible que si « toutes les exigences russes » sont acceptées
Le président de ka Fédération de Russie a déclaré vendredi, dans un entretien avec le chancelier allemand, Olaf Scholz, que le dialogue en faveur de la paix avec l’Ukraine n’était possible que si _« toutes les exigences russes »_ étaient acceptées.
_« La Russie est ouverte au dialogue avec la partie ukrainienne, ainsi qu’avec tous ceux qui veulent la paix en Ukraine. Mais, à condition que toutes les exigences russes soient satisfaites »_, a fait savoir le Kremlin dans un compte rendu de cet appel, qui a eu lieu _« à l’initiative de l’Allemagne »_.
Par ailleurs, le président russe a qualifié les accusations de bombardements russes sur des zones urbaines de _« grossière fabrication »_.

(sur Le Monde et autres)


----------



## Romuald (4 Mars 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> que toutes les exigences russes soient satisfaites


Et quelles sont-elles ?


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et quelles sont-elles ?


En résumé :
Que l'Ukraine ferme sa gueule et revienne dans le giron familial avec un gouvernement compréhensif à l'égard de Vlad (et si Zelenski pouvait crever, aussi). Mais pas vraiment que l'Ukraine soit Russe parce que sinon l'Otan serait aux portes de la Russie (ah c'est pas facile, facile).
J'ai bon ou j'ai pas compris ce qui se joue ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai bon ou j'ai pas compris ce qui se joue ?


Romuald est un spécialiste : il devrait pouvoir te renseigner !


----------



## touba (4 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> J'ai bon ou j'ai pas compris ce qui se joue ?


J'ai l'impression que t'es pas loin du compte.


----------



## Tekidos (4 Mars 2022)

Je sens qu'après experts en virologie les français vont devenir experts en stratégie militaire et économique pendant que Poutine vérifie ses compétences en vire du logis


----------



## patxito (4 Mars 2022)

Tekidos a dit:


> En attendant d'un côté on nous sollicite par des spots tv et radio pour aider les ukrainiens de diverses manières et de l'autre on prend des mesures contre la russie, dont ceux qui écoperons  seront des civils russes qui n'ont rien demandé et ne sont peut-être pas d'accord avec l'invasion en Ukraine ; enfin à moins que le contraire soit établi.
> Mettre la population russe dans la merde est une bonne manière de la monter contre nous plus que contre leur président, enfin, je me pose la question.


Le but n’est pas de mettre la population russe dans la merde, mais de faire s’écrouler l’économie de la Russie pour qu’elle ne soit plus en capacité de nuire.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Le but n’est pas de mettre la population russe dans la merde, mais de faire s’écrouler l’économie de la Russie pour qu’elle ne soit plus en capacité de nuire.


Ce qui s'appelle "se pisser dessus" : Crise en Ukraine : Déjà quatre sites Michelin à l'arrêt en France


----------



## touba (4 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Le but n’est pas de mettre la population russe dans la merde, mais de faire s’écrouler l’économie de la Russie pour qu’elle ne soit plus en capacité de nuire.


Je ne l'interprète pas de cette façon, pour moi l'objectif est de mettre Poutine face à ses responsabilités en tant que président de la Fédération de Russie lorsqu'il aura un peuple qui crève littéralement de faim, une économie à genou, une société défaite et des oligarques tout à coup millionaires alors qu'ils étaient multi milliardaires... Il aura alors toujours une capacité de nuire mais le jeu n'en vaudra plus la chandelle. Bon c'est probablement une analyse de comptoir mais c'est la mienne.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Ce qui s'appelle "se pisser dessus" : Crise en Ukraine : Déjà quatre sites Michelin à l'arrêt en France


Non ça s'appelle les dommages collatéraux quand justement on se chie pas dessus.


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et quelles sont-elles ?




Extrait d'un article de Libération :

"Le président russe a répété ses exigences : un statut « neutre et non-nucléaire » pour l’Ukraine, sa « démilitarisation obligatoire » et sa « dénazification », la reconnaissance de l’annexion de la péninsule de Crimée par la Russie et la « souveraineté » des régions séparatistes prorusses de l’Est ukrainien, Donetsk et Lougansk, dans leurs territoires administratifs, alors que les rebelles n’en contrôlent actuellement qu’un tiers."


Le reste *ici*.


----------



## touba (4 Mars 2022)

C 'est pas grand chose finalement... Pourquoi on s'emmerde ?


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> C 'est pas grand chose finalement... Pourquoi on s'emmerde ?


On s'emmerde parce que l'homme est ainsi fait, il adore jouer à celui qu'a la plus grosse.
On en aura foutu du bordel avec ça, et on en foutra encore.
On en foutra encore s'il n'y a pas un con pour appuyer pour le bouton.
Parce que ça c'est un coup à ce qu'il n'y ait plus personne pour jouer.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mars 2022)

Sacrée mémé !!!!!
​


----------



## touba (5 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> On s'emmerde parce que l'homme est ainsi fait, il adore jouer à celui qu'a la plus grosse.


Mouais... Grande phrase à la con qui, dans ce cas d'espèce, ni n'explique ni ne justifie la situation actuelle.


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Mouais... Grande phrase à la con qui, dans ce cas d'espèce, ni n'explique ni ne justifie la situation actuelle.


Pas plus intelligente ni plus conne que ta sortie précédente.
Cela dit sans animosité aucune.


----------



## boninmi (5 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Extrait d'un article de Libération :
> 
> "Le président russe a répété ses exigences : un statut « neutre et non-nucléaire » pour l’Ukraine, sa « démilitarisation obligatoire » et sa « dénazification », la reconnaissance de l’annexion de la péninsule de Crimée par la Russie et la « souveraineté » des régions séparatistes prorusses de l’Est ukrainien, Donetsk et Lougansk, dans leurs territoires administratifs, alors que les rebelles n’en contrôlent actuellement qu’un tiers."
> 
> ...


Je pense que tout cela, ce ne sont que des discours.
La réalité est que le régime Russe ne supporte pas qu'il puisse exister à sa frontière une vie à l'européenne susceptible de contaminer sa population.


----------



## touba (5 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Pas plus intelligente ni plus conne que ta sortie précédente.
> Cela dit sans animosité aucune.


C'est pas faux mais je tentais une analyse, je faisais pas de la philo.
Sans animosité aucune, pareil. SI tu avais été un pays je ne t'aurais pas envahit pour autant.


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2022)

Le cessez-le-feu, promis samedi matin par la Russie, n’a pas été respecté dans ce port stratégique ukrainien qui continue d’être bombardé 









						Guerre en Ukraine en direct : l’offensive russe se poursuit à Marioupol, Visa et Mastercard suspendent leurs opérations en Russie
					

La Russie avait annoncé un cessez-le-feu et l’ouverture de couloirs humanitaires pour évacuer les civils de ce port stratégique. Mais les opérations ont rapidement été suspendues, la mairie de Marioupol accuse Moscou de continuer à bombarder la ville.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## patxito (5 Mars 2022)

En Ukraine, ces armes anti-tank deviennent des memes et des symboles de la résistance
					

Une iconographie de Marie-Madeleine enlaçant un Javelin, lance-missiles antichar, est devenue l'un des symboles de la résistance ukrainienne face à la Russie.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mars 2022)

Plus ça va, plus je pense que Poutine souhaite depuis le début une guerre nucléaire, sans doute un rêve (cauchemar) de quand il était gosse.


----------



## patxito (5 Mars 2022)

C'est non seulement courageux, mais surtout c'est la preuve que la Russie ne pourra jamais soumettre ce pays, d'autant plus que Kherson est une ville russophone :









						Guerre en Ukraine : les habitants de Kherson manifestent contre l'occupation russe
					

Les habitants et habitantes de la ville ukrainienne de Kherson sont descendus dans les rues samedi pour protester contre...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Nouvoul (5 Mars 2022)

Entretien Poutine - Premier ministre Israélien (cf sites d'infos); il doit être aux anges de recevoir un spécialiste de la fragmentation... des territoires     (et de quelques annexions condamnées par l'ONU mais devenues "légitimes" et entérinées)


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Plus ça va, plus je pense que Poutine souhaite depuis le début une guerre nucléaire, sans doute un rêve (cauchemar) de quand il était gosse.


Les fantasmes se portent à merveille !


----------



## Jura39 (5 Mars 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Plus ça va, plus je pense que Poutine souhaite depuis le début une guerre nucléaire, sans doute un rêve (cauchemar) de quand il était gosse.


C'était quand le début de la guerre ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (5 Mars 2022)

Le président ukrainien Zelensky se cache dans l’ambassade des États-Unis en Pologne 
(source Pozzo di Borgo sénateur UDI)
​


----------



## patxito (5 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le président ukrainien Zelensky se cache dans l’ambassade des États-Unis en Pologne
> (source Pozzo di Borgo sénateur UDI)
> ​


Bobards: 0:38Andreï VAITOVICH on Twitter: "« Je suis à Kyiv, je n'ai pas fui ...Il y a 19 heures

En même temps, vu la source... https://www.conspiracywatch.info/le-media-en-4-4-2

Depuis le début de la guerre, le président ukrainien fait l’objet de nombreuses intox de propagande russe. Il y a une semaine, une rumeur annonçait par exemple sa fuite pour Lviv, à l’ouest du pays._ «Il y a beaucoup de fausses informations qui disent que j’aurais dit à notre armée de déposer les armes. Je suis ici, et notre armée ne dépose pas les armes. Nous nous battrons pour notre terre», _avait-il rétorqué, en se filmant devant la Maison aux chimères, à Kyiv.

Poutine par contre reste bien loin du front...


----------



## touba (5 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Poutine par contre reste bien loin du front...


Faut pas pousser, c'est pas comparable.


----------



## patxito (5 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Faut pas pousser, c'est pas comparable.


Non en effet, l’un risque sa vie, l’autre est terré au Kremlin.

Sans parler des hommes de main de Poutine: https://www.lefigaro.fr/internation...ntatives-d-assassinat-selon-le-times-20220304


----------



## touba (5 Mars 2022)

Non l'un est dans son pays attaqué et l'autre et dans son pays qui attaque.
Si l'Ukraine avait attaqué la Russie Zelensky se baladerait pas à Moscou non plus...


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> En même temps, vu la source... https://www.conspiracywatch.info/le-media-en-4-4-2


Ah ouais quand même… Si notre _Capsule Temporelle_ s’emmêle les clusters, on n’est pas rendu ! Et j’vais devoir l’ouvrir…


----------



## patxito (6 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Non l'un est dans son pays attaqué et l'autre et dans son pays qui attaque.
> Si l'Ukraine avait attaqué la Russie Zelensky se baladerait pas à Moscou non plus...


Alexandre, César, Napoléon, pendant leurs guerres de conquête ils ne restaient pas à l’arrière que je sache… après c’est vrai qu’on est dans une toute autre stature que Poutine.


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2022)

Bras de fer autour d’un lanceur Soyouz


----------



## touba (6 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Alexandre, César, Napoléon, pendant leurs guerres de conquête ils ne restaient pas à l’arrière que je sache…


T'as raison, en plus Poutine adore faire du cheval.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> T'as raison, en plus Poutine adore faire du cheval.



Poutine devrait se promener en Ukraine à cheval, torse nu.
Je suis persuadé qu'il aurait du succès.


----------



## touba (6 Mars 2022)

Trop risqué...


----------



## patxito (6 Mars 2022)




----------



## patxito (6 Mars 2022)

Désolé pour le double post, c’est une erreur de manip digne d’un dimanche matin…
Du coup un peu d’actualité fraîche et joyeuse : https://www.lesoir.be/428081/article/2022-03-04/moscou-la-police-met-meme-les-enfants-en-prison


----------



## TimeCapsule (6 Mars 2022)

​Pascal Boniface


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2022)

Pour compléter, Gorbatchev avait regretté dans ces mémoires de n’avoir imposé que cette assurance orale soit suivie d’un accord écrit et signé.


----------



## patxito (6 Mars 2022)

On livre...

https://www.lalibre.be/internationa...otan-aussi-unifie-J3JILSZTCBH6BB3YYZJWYWKAAI/


----------



## Polo35230 (6 Mars 2022)

Pas faux!


----------



## boninmi (6 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 256273
> ​Pascal Boniface





aCLR a dit:


> Pour compléter, Gorbatchev avait regretté dans ces mémoires de n’avoir imposé que cette assurance orale soit suivie d’un accord écrit et signé.


Ces bonnes gens avaient juste oublié de solliciter l'approbation des populations concernées par une consultation véritablement démocratique.
De toutes manières ces arguments sont de purs prétextes et ne justifient en rien l'agression poutinienne.


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Ces bonnes gens avaient juste oublié de solliciter l'approbation des populations concernées par une consultation véritablement démocratique.


[la consultation véritablement démocratique] C’est un doux rêve pour bien des peuples – démocraties comprises.


boninmi a dit:


> De toutes manières ces arguments sont de purs prétextes et ne justifient en rien l'agression poutinienne.


Pour nous, occidentaux qui ne suivons que d’un œil et d’une oreille ça se tient. Mais en face, c’est un des arguments de l’opération de maintien de la paix mené par les troupes russes dans les territoires annexés sous l’impulsion de Poutine.
Maintenant cet argument est tiré des mémoires de celui qui etait aux commandes lors de l’effondrement du bloc de l’Est. S’il a fait part de ce regret c’est qu’il était partagé par d’autres russes. Plus qu’un prétexte c’était un sentiment – qui perdure.


----------



## Jura39 (6 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : la Russie resserre son étau sur Kiev
					

Les villes de Marioupol et Kharkiv sont sous les bombes. Des civils ont été tués à Irpin, dans la banlieue de Kiev, en passe d’être encerclée. Le président ukrainien dénonce « l’impunité des envahisseurs » russes.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## patxito (7 Mars 2022)

Les Ukrainiens ne nous pardonneront jamais une telle barbarie
					

Si Russes et Ukrainiens cohabitèrent jadis dans la Rus’ de Kiev, leurs relations ont tourné ensuite à l’hostilité. L’attitude coloniale encouragée sous Catherine II s’est prolongée sous le régime communiste. Poutine renoue avec elle, en se drapant dans un révisionnisme arrogant.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## vincentn (7 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Le président ukrainien Zelensky se cache dans l’ambassade des États-Unis en Pologne
> (source Pozzo di Borgo sénateur UDI)
> ​


On va peut-être éviter de citer les "affirmations" de Pozzo di Borgo, ancien sénateur depuis quelques années maintenant (il fait du conseil/vend son carnet d'adresses depuis), très proche du pouvoir russe (de la bande à Mariani) et qui est parti en vrille depuis de nombreuses années (sans compter ses délires sur le Covid, le complotisme, etc.).


----------



## patxito (7 Mars 2022)

Yandex, le Google « russe » est en difficulté suite aux sanctions
					

Yandex n’est pas seulement l’un des moteurs de recherche les plus utilisés en Russie (45 % de parts de marché, juste derrière Google), c’est également une entreprise gigantesque qui propose des dizaines de services dont la livraison, les smartphones, la cartographie, la messagerie électronique...




					www.clubic.com


----------



## vincentn (7 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 256273
> ​Pascal Boniface


Entre des échanges informels (même retranscrit en verbatim) et un accord écrit, il y a un monde, surtout en diplomatie (en business aussi d'ailleurs). Déjà que le respect des accords écrits…

Rappelons que ces échanges datent de février 1990 (puis en mai) dans le cadre de la réunification allemande, un accord étant finalement trouvé et signé après quelques mois de pourparlers, en septembre 1990 avec l'Union soviétique. Depuis cet accord, il y a eu quelques événement de trois fois rien : l'URSS s'est effondrée en décembre 1991, le Pacte de Varsovie est dissous en juillet 1991, des républiques sont proclamées à l'Est et certaines rejoignent même l'OTAN dès 1997.

Et c'est faire fit du  partenariat pour la paix (PPP) et surtout de l'Acte fondateur OTAN/Russie signé le 27 mai 1997. 3 fois rien donc…


----------



## vincentn (7 Mars 2022)

J'ai vu trainer comme info/rumeur la possibilité que la Russie bloque l'exportation de saphirs synthétiques produits sur son sol et à destination d'Apple (en représaille notamment des décisions d'Apple concernant le pays este des sanctions internationales). 
Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver confirmation de plusieurs sources sures. Si de votre côté vous trouvez, je serais preneur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

Puisque le comportement de certains pays/populations est induit par l'histoire, un bouquin dont la lecture s'avère fort instructive :


----------



## aCLR (7 Mars 2022)

On attend ta fiche de lecture !


----------



## patxito (7 Mars 2022)

Ukraine : la série South Park se moque ouvertement de Poutine
					

Dans l'épisode de cette semaine, la série de Parker et Stone fait écho au conflit en Ukraine, et tourne en dérision le président russe d'une manière plutôt...




					hitek.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> On attend ta fiche de lecture !


Romuald, sors de ce corps !


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

L'Union européenne lance l'examen des candidatures de l'Ukraine, de la Géorgie et de la Moldavie

Pas convaincu que ce soit le moment d'entamer de telles négociations. Deux qualificatifs possibles : provocation irresponsable ou "mettre de l'huile sur le feu"...

Le plus urgent est de tenter de régler au plus vite le conflit en cours !


----------



## patxito (7 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> L'Union européenne lance l'examen des candidatures de l'Ukraine, de la Géorgie et de la Moldavie
> 
> Pas convaincu que ce soit le moment d'entamer de telles négociations. Deux qualificatifs possibles : provocation irresponsable ou "mettre de l'huile sur le feu"...
> 
> Le plus urgent est de tenter de régler au plus vite le conflit en cours !


L'un est déjà envahi, les autres ont très peur de l'être, et ils sont demandeurs. Leur répondre positivement, ce n'est pas de la provocation, c'est une marque de solidarité avec des peuples en danger.


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> L'un est déjà envahi, les autres ont très peur de l'être, et ils sont demandeurs. Leur répondre positivement, ce n'est pas de la provocation, c'est une marque de solidarité avec des peuples en danger.


"Solidarité" le mot à la mode ! La chose la plus urgente est de faire cesser le plus vite possible ce qui se passe ACTUELLEMENT !

Une fois le problème réglé, l'UE pourra s'investie dans cette question.


----------



## touba (7 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : des avions polonais bientôt mis à la disposition de l’armée ukrainienne ?
					

Des avions polonais pourraient bientôt être à la disposition de l’armée ukrainienne. Cela permettrait un rééquilibre des forces dans la bataille de la maîtrise du ciel.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




On y va tout droit...


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine : des avions polonais bientôt mis à la disposition de l’armée ukrainienne ?
> 
> 
> Des avions polonais pourraient bientôt être à la disposition de l’armée ukrainienne. Cela permettrait un rééquilibre des forces dans la bataille de la maîtrise du ciel.
> ...











						Guerre en Ukraine: comme la Bulgarie, la Pologne ne donnera pas les avions de combat réclamés par Zelenski
					

Après la Bulgarie, la Pologne confirme qu'elle ne cèdera par ses avions de combat à l'Ukraine qui réclame un appui aérien contre l'aviation russe.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (7 Mars 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine: comme la Bulgarie, la Pologne ne donnera pas les avions de combat réclamés par Zelenski
> 
> 
> Après la Bulgarie, la Pologne confirme qu'elle ne cèdera par ses avions de combat à l'Ukraine qui réclame un appui aérien contre l'aviation russe.
> ...


La Pologne étant membre de l'Otan, ce serait entrer en conflit avec la Russie !


----------



## Jura39 (7 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La Pologne étant membre de l'Otan, ce serait entrer en conflit avec la Russie !


Situation très improbable


----------



## patxito (7 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> La Pologne étant membre de l'Otan, ce serait entrer en conflit avec la Russie !


Non, il y a déjà une quantité de membres de pays de l’OTAN qui fournissent du matériel militaire à l’Ukraine.


----------



## touba (7 Mars 2022)

C'est étonnant, l'article de BFMTV est de ce jour 10h48 et celui de France Info de ce jour à 20h59.
Demain il fera jour...


----------



## touba (8 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Non, il y a déjà une quantité de membres de pays de l’OTAN qui fournissent du matériel militaire à l’Ukraine.


Dont des missiles Javelin. 
_(Images non vérifiées)





_


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Non, il y a déjà une quantité de membres de pays de l’OTAN qui fournissent du matériel militaire à l’Ukraine.


Il ne faudrait pas tout mélanger : des "manpads" et autres armes individuelles n'ont rien à voir avec  de l'aviation militaire !


----------



## Jura39 (8 Mars 2022)

Alors que la guerre fait rage en Ukraine, une femme a accueilli les réfugiés ukrainiens en musique devant la gare de Lviv, à l'ouest du pays


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> L'un est déjà envahi, les autres ont très peur de l'être, et ils sont demandeurs. Leur répondre positivement, ce n'est pas de la provocation, c'est une marque de solidarité avec des peuples en danger.




Sur le principe, je suis d'accord avec toi, et une telle initiative ne jetterait pas plus d'huile sur le feu que le fait de fournir l'Ukraine en armes.

De plus, il ne s'agit pas de L'OTAN, mais de l'Union Européenne.
Intégrer l'Ukraine à l'OTAN provoquerait immédiatement une guerre entre Russie et OTAN.

Donc, nous parlons d'une entrée dans l'Union Européenne.
Mals l'intégration en urgence, même avec une nouvelle procédure pour l'occasion, est extrêmement improbable.
Non seulement l'Ukraine ne remplit pas les conditions d'une entrée dans l'Union Européenne, mais en plus une telle intégration demanderait une décision à l'unanimité de tous les pays membres.
De plus, en principe, on n'intègre pas un pays en guerre. 

Le maximum actuellement possible, c'est à la limite accorder à l'Ukraine le statut de pays candidat à l'adhésion à L'Union Européenne.

Et même ça, cela pourrait être pris comme une provocation par Poutine.
Mais toute initiative pouvant rapprocher ces pays en danger de l'Union Européenne est bonne à prendre.
Moi aussi, je pense qu'il s'agirait de solidarité avec des peuples en danger.

Ça pourrait énerver Poutine, mais ça pourrait aussi l'isoler de plus en plus.
Arme atomique ou pas, il ne gagnera pas en étant de plus en plus isolé sur la scène internationale, et de plus en plus contesté par sa propre population.


Concernant la procédure pour entrer dans l'union, et la possibilité d'accorder un statut de candidat postulant pour adhérer à l'Union Européenne, * cet article*  résume bien la situation.


----------



## patxito (8 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il ne faudrait pas tout mélanger : des "manpads" et autres armes individuelles n'ont rien à voir avec  de l'aviation militaire !


Nous livrons déjà des blindés, et la nature de l’armement que nous décidons de fournir à un Etat souverain ne regarde en rien Moscou, d’autant plus que l’armée russe viole l’espace aérien ukrainien.









						Guerre en Ukraine: l’armée russe s’en prend à des personnes cherchant à fuir, selon Human Rights Watch
					

Selon l’organisation de défense des droits de l’homme Human Rights Watch, des soldats russes ont mené plusieurs attaques à un carrefour à l’ouest de Kiev, où des centaines de civils tentaient de fuir la capitale.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Nous livrons déjà des blindés


Où as-tu vu que nous livrions des blindés ?
Belle imagination !


----------



## patxito (8 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Où as-tu vu que nous livrions des blindés ?
> Belle imagination !


L’Allemagne a livré 14 véhicules blindés :






						Invasion de l'Ukraine - L'Allemagne donne finalement son feu vert à la livraison d'armes à l'Ukraine
					

(Belga) Le gouvernement allemand a finalement décidé d'autoriser la livraison à l'Ukraine de 400 lance-roquettes antichar, rompant ainsi sa politique suivie ces dernières années où elle s'interdisait toute exportation d'armes létales en zone de conflit, a indiqué samedi une source gouvernementale.




					www.levif.be
				




Et l’Angleterre des blindés légers Saxon :









						Armer l'Ukraine: l'inventaire des livraisons d'armes déjà effectuées ou à venir?
					

Le Premier ministre socialiste Pedro Sanchez a annoncé mercredi l'envoi par l'Espagne de "matériel militaire offensif" à la...




					lignesdedefense.blogs.ouest-france.fr
				




Il ne s’agit là que de l’information officielle accessible librement : le ministre de la défense français refuse par exemple de donner des détails sur l’armement fourni à l’Ukraine.

Et il s’agit par ailleurs bien de livraisons d’armes de grande ampleur :









						Près de la frontière ukrainienne, un envoi d'armement occidental discret et rapide: "Je n'ai jamais vu l'Otan aussi unifié"
					

Quatorze avions gros-porteurs par jour: sur cette piste d'atterrissage proche de la frontière avec l'Ukraine, un ballet s'organise pour expédier discrètement les tonnes d'assistance militaire qu'une vingtaine de pays occidentaux ont promis d'envoyer à l'armée ukrainienne.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Lio70 (8 Mars 2022)

Ce matin, les derniers chiffres présentés aux infos par la garde-frontière polonaise, qui s'occupe d'enregistrer les arrivants sur le territoire: 1,2 millions de réfugiés.

Accueillis pour beaucoup par leur famille (plus d'un million d'ukrainiens immigrés en Pologne ces quelques dernières années pour pallier au manque de main d'oeuvre causé par l'immigration polonaise massive au Royaume-Uni d'abord, puis aux USA).

Accueil aussi dans des camps organisés par le gouvernement.

Accueil sur base volontaire par des poloanis qui dispposent de l'espace chez eux pour accueillir des gens; l'Etat verse une allocation (50 PLN par jour) pour couvrir les frais alimentaires et d'entretien.

La guerre a bouleversé le taux de change. Pendant des années, 1 EUR = 4 PLN/ 4,20 PLN, puis depuis la COVID-19 on est monté à 4,50 / 4,60. Maintenant on est à 1 EUR = 5 PLN. Mais avec 50 PLN par jour, cela couvre convenablement les frais d'hébergement.


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Où as-tu vu que nous livrions des blindés ?
> Belle imagination !





patxito a dit:


> Il ne s’agit là que de l’information officielle accessible librement : le ministre de la défense français refuse par exemple de donner des détails sur l’armement fourni à l’Ukraine.


Je pensais avoir été clair : j'ai employé le mot "NOUS"

Ce que tu écris, je le sais déjà : désolé de m'intéresser à ce que fait mon pays !


----------



## patxito (8 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Je pensais avoir été clair : j'ai employé le mot "NOUS"
> 
> Ce que tu écris, je le sais déjà : désolé de m'intéresser à ce que fait mon pays !


Mon pays c’est la Belgique, mais dieu merci je m’intéresse à ce qui se passe en-dehors de mes stupides frontières.

Par ailleurs, je déduis donc de ta réponse que la livraison d’avions par la Pologne te laisse indifférent...


----------



## boninmi (8 Mars 2022)

Le "nous" exprimait peut-être une certaine solidarité ?


----------



## patxito (8 Mars 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Le "nous" exprimait peut-être une certaine solidarité ?


Le mien (je ne m’avancerais pas pour le « nous » de TimeCapsule ...) visait les pays de l’OTAN, c’est assez clair à la lecture, puisqu’en réponse à un post de celui-ci considérant que la livraison d’avions par un pays de cette alliance entraînerait un conflit avec la Russie, alors que des pays de cette même alliance livrent déjà des blindés, ce qu’il semblait mettre en doute.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Le mien (je ne m’avancerais pas pour le « nous » de TimeCapsule ...) visait les pays de l’OTAN, c’est assez clair à la lecture, puisqu’en réponse à un post de celui-ci considérant que la livraison d’avions par un pays de cette alliance entraînerait un conflit avec la Russie, alors que des pays de cette même alliance livrent déjà des blindés, ce qu’il semblait mettre en doute.




Personnellement, je suis profondément patriote. J'adore mon pays. Et mon Pays, c'est l'Union Européenne.
Mals "nous" pour désigner l'OTAN, ça me convient extrêmement bien aussi.
Tout le temps.
Et en ce moment encore plus que d'habitude si jamais c'est possible.


----------



## Anthony (8 Mars 2022)

vincentn a dit:


> J'ai vu trainer comme info/rumeur la possibilité que la Russie bloque l'exportation de saphirs synthétiques produits sur son sol et à destination d'Apple (en représaille notamment des décisions d'Apple concernant le pays este des sanctions internationales).
> Mais je n'arrive pas à trouver confirmation de plusieurs sources sures. Si de votre côté vous trouvez, je serais preneur.


Fadaises (même si ce conflit aura évidemment des conséquences sur les chaines de production) : https://www.macg.co/aapl/2022/03/du...ecter-lindustrie-informatique-et-apple-127611


----------



## TimeCapsule (8 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis profondément patriote. J'adore mon pays. Et mon Pays, c'est l'Union Européenne.
> Mals "nous" pour désigner l'OTAN, ça me convient extrêmement bien aussi.
> Tout le temps.
> Et en ce moment encore plus que d'habitude si jamais c'est possible.


Tu ne sais donc pas ce qu'est un pays ? La majuscule est puérile ! C'est cool pour toi : les 10 et 24 avril, tu pourras aller à la pêche he !


----------



## vincentn (8 Mars 2022)

Anthony a dit:


> Fadaises (même si ce conflit aura évidemment des conséquences sur les chaines de production) : https://www.macg.co/aapl/2022/03/du...ecter-lindustrie-informatique-et-apple-127611


Merci Anthony. 
J'ai l'u votre article depuis. Je m'en doutais un peu, n'ayant pas trouvé de confirmation via des sources fiables de cette rumeur croisée ce week-end. Il y a tellement de désinformation qui traine autour de ce conflit et des sanctions…


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Tu ne sais donc pas ce qu'est un pays ? La majuscule est puérile ! C'est cool pour toi : les 10 et 24 avril, tu pourras aller à la pêche he !




La majuscule dont tu parles, c'était une faute de frappe à la base, mais je l'assume : c'est encore mieux comme ça.

Quand je disais que l'Union Européenne était mon Pays (majuscule volontaire), je voulais dire que le plus important pour moi est d'être européen.
Je me determine avant tout comme citoyen européen, comme citoyen de l'Union Européenne. 

Nous n'allons pas débattre de ce qu'est un pays ; le mot "pays" étant assez polysémique en Français.

Petite parenthèse que je ne développerai pas : mon souhait est qu'un jour il puisse y avoir un état pour mon pays.
Idéalement un état fédéral européen.
Mais il semblerait que dans le court terme nous soyons plus dans une logique de "confédération d'états nations" (comme disait Jacques Delors) et non de fédéralisme européen.
Malheureusement de mon point de vue. 
Fin de la parenthèse. 


Ce que je veux dire par rapport au sujet de la guerre en Ukraine, c'est que ce ne sont certainement pas des pays isolés qui pèseront face à la Russie de Poutine, pas même des puissances moyennes comme la France, même si la France est doté de l'arme nucléaire. 

Cette guerre en Ukraine est une horreur. 
Le risque d'une troisième guerre mondiale nucléaire n'est peut-être pas qu'une espèce de "chiffon rouge" agité pour ne pas franchir certaines limites. 
Je pense que le risque est malheureusement réel. 

Dans la perspective selon laquelle nous finirions par trouver une issue à cette situation, et bien que je n'en voie personnellement aucune à l'heure où je poste, peut-être pourrons-nous nous dire qu'à quelque chose malheur est bon. 
Poutine a bien malgré lui réveillé et ressoudé l'Union Européenne, qui pour une fois parle d'une seule voix. 
Et il a redonné tout son sens à l'OTAN, miraculeusement sortie de sa "mort cérébrale". Tout aussi involontairement. 
C'est pour ainsi dire l'obsession de Poutine pour l'OTAN qui ressuscite l'OTAN en lui redonnant tout son sens, de même qu'un pouvoir que nous ne lui connaissions plus. 

Ce qui va peut-être finir par aboutir à une sortie de crise ("aide militaire à l'Ukraine + sanctions économiques massives contre la Russie + dissuasion nucléaire" ?... Ou autre ?...), cela viendra forcément de pays comme les USA, ou d'ensembles de pays comme l'OTAN, ou d'une confédération d'états nations comme l'Union Européenne. Laquelle serait d'ailleurs mieux entendue si elle était dotée d'une armée européenne, mais cela est difficilement envisageable sans fédéralisme européen. Mais même dans sa configuration actuelle, l'Union Européenne sait se faire entendre quand elle parle d'une seule voix. 

Cette "crise" -mais le mot semble vraiment faible- nous rappelle de manière dramatique la nécessité de s'unir face au péril d'une guerre et ses risques d'extensions, voire de généralisation. 
Si par chance cette situation se conclue de manière pas trop catastrophique, si ce n'est, hélas, pour le pauvre peuple ukrainien, peut-être saurons-nous nous rappeler que l'union des peuples, lorsqu'elle est possible, vaut toujours mieux que leur division. Dit comme ça, cela peut donner l'impression d'enfoncer une porte ouverte en ressortant un vieux poncif... 

Et pourtant !... 
La situation actuelle semble nous rappeler à cette réalité fondamentale de manière incontestable.


----------



## TimeCapsule (9 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Petite parenthèse que je ne développerai pas : mon souhait est qu'un jour il puisse y avoir un état pour mon pays.
> Idéalement un état fédéral européen.
> Mais il semblerait que dans le court terme nous soyons plus dans une logique de "confédération d'états nations" (comme disait Jacques Delors) et non de fédéralisme européen.
> Malheureusement de mon point de vue.


À tout prendre, tant qu'à exhumer des archives, autant écouter celui qui fut l'artisan de la réconciliation franco-allemande et donc a permis l'amorce de la réalisation politique de l'Europe- plutôt que l'avis d'un fonctionnaire insipide qui en a bien vécu :





Plusieurs années après force est de constater que le résultat, tel que l'ont voulu ceux qui étaient à la manœuvre est aux antipodes de ce qu'avait à l'esprit le général.
Les exemples abondent dans ce cens, le dernier étant tout frais (#40). Dans ce domaine, c'est loin d'être le seul (Tigne MKIII, renouvellement Bréguet Atlantique, futur char de combat, eurodrone. Tous ces dossiers, l'Allemagne les a soigneusement et consciencieusement  torpillés.
Europe, dans laquelle ses membres (Pays-Bas, Belgique, Espagne, Italie,Allemagne) préfèrent acheter du matériel américain sans se soucier une seule seconde des coups portés à  notre recherche et à notre industrie (avec l'emploi qui va avec) ?
L"Europe où notre "principal allié" torpille la production d'électricité décarbonée, mettant ses membres aux mains de Poutine pour l'énergie.
Par contre, je reconnais volontiers que cette Europe est efficace pour fixer la tailles des courgettes sur les marchés ou pour promouvoir -encore récemment- le port du voile par les femmes musulmanes...

Ce n'est pas très original, mais j'aime le pays où je suis né et refuse de le laisser aux mains d'irresponsables qui en vivent grassement !


----------



## Gwen (9 Mars 2022)

Il y a vraiment des crétins partout : En Belgique, des hommes célibataires cherchent à accueillir une belle femme Ukrainienne intelligente et soignée


----------



## patxito (9 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: une frappe aérienne russe détruit un hôpital pour enfants
					

Les autorités ne pouvaient pas encore fournir des informations à propos des victimes, si ce n’est qu’il y a des enfants sous les décombres.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## TimeCapsule (10 Mars 2022)

Une source qui semble moins conformiste que la moyenne : Anne-Laure Bonnel, la journaliste qui dérange
Un point de vue méritant d'être connu !


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Une source qui semble moins conformiste que la moyenne : Anne-Laure Bonnel, la journaliste qui dérange
> Un point de vue méritant d'être connu !




Il est navrant qu'elle ait encore sa carte de presse...
Honteux.
J'ai lu tout l'article, cliqué sur tous les liens, je me suis même tapé une vidéo débile de 8 minutes sur YouTube...

Je me suis parfois retenu de vomir, j'ai parfois presque eu envie de rire...
Si tout ça n'était pas si tragique.

Je n'ai aucune envie de répondre à tout point par point ; j'ai déjà perdu assez de temps avec tout ça.


Je vous cite quand même un extrait de l'article recommandé en lien dans le post précédent, concernant la "journaliste" en question :



			
				Boulevard Voltaire a dit:
			
		

> Être citée en exemple par le ministre des Affaires étrangères russe Sergueï Lavrov n’est sans doute pas un bon canal de publicité.




Si ça vous branche de lire la propagande de Poutine relayée par une "journaliste" française, allez-y.

Je rappelle ce qu'est le sinistre site * Boulevard Voltaire*.



			
				Wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> Boulevard Voltaire est un site d'actualité français d'extrême droite, lancé en 2012 par Robert Ménard, Emmanuelle Duverger et Dominique Jamet. Le site a publié plusieurs fausses informations et s’est livré à de la désinformation. En 2014, il est condamné pour provocation à la haine envers les musulmans.



Si le point de vue de Wikipedia ne vous suffit pas, vous trouverez sur le net de nombreux vrais sites d'information qui vous parleront en long et en large de Boulevard Voltaire. 


Pour le dire poliment, ce site est dangereux et toxique, comme je l'avais déjà dit... 
Mals si la haine vous branche, si vous aimez le complotisme, si vous vous régalez de la désinformation, si l'extrême droite vous fait rêver, allez-y, et régalez-vous.

Bon appétit...


----------



## patxito (11 Mars 2022)

"Journal de survie de Nadiya" : Tous unis, la nouvelle identité de l'Ukraine
					

Un billet de Nadiya Dermanska, journaliste de télévision et rédactrice, qui a travaillé de 2009 à 2013 à Bruxelles en tant que correspondante




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## touba (11 Mars 2022)

Modération à la con...


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Modération à la con...


Tu peux préciser/développer, steupl' ?


----------



## touba (11 Mars 2022)

J'ai posté une vidéo YT sur le reportage d'Anne-Laure Bonnet, Donbass.
Le message a été supprimé je cite : _Votre message a été supprimé. Raison: Vidéo dispo sur YouTube depuis le lien de TC, merci de ne pas en rajouter !_
J'ai beau chercher sur le lien de @TimeCapsule mais je ne vois pas de référence à cette vidéo.
Et quand bien même elle y serait, quel mal à la poster directement ici ?


----------



## boninmi (11 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> J'ai posté une vidéo YT sur le reportage d'Anne-Laure Bonnet, Donbass.
> Le message a été supprimé je cite : _Votre message a été supprimé. Raison: Vidéo dispo sur YouTube depuis le lien de TC, merci de ne pas en rajouter !_
> J'ai beau chercher sur le lien de @TimeCapsule mais je ne vois pas de référence à cette vidéo.
> Et quand bien même elle y serait, quel mal à la poster directement ici ?


Ah, mais voici que ta signature nous dit que tu peux aussi poster ailleurs ... (et nous aussi ...)
Je sens que la modération brûle de fermer le présent fil de discussion ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mars 2022)

Etant *non violent* et *pacifiste convaincu*, je poste rarement ici ... De toutes manières, le premier qui n'est pas d'accord avec moi, je lui pète la gueule et je le laisse mariner dans ses abats !  ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (11 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bon appétit...


La meute est lâchée ! 

Comme souvent le « Camp du Bien » et le terrorisme intellectuel font (très) bon ménage. Avec un soupçon de réécriture de l’histoire pour faire plus joli ! 

Bd Voltaire, site « pas beau » ?
Avec cet argument massue de citer Wikipedia…

Wiki ? C’est _aussi_ ça :







… alors prendre ce site joyeusement manipulé comme référence, c’est, pour le moins, rigolo ! 

A-propos de cette jeune femme, un journal -certainement crédible à tes yeux- en a fait un article :

Qui est la journaliste française Anne-Laure Bonnel, censurée, selon Moscou, pour son travail sur le Donbass?Il y a 1 semaine

Si l’on met de côté la logorrhée extrémiste prévisible, il est piquant de relever le nombre de morts au Dombass qui faisait hurler certains : il apparaît  que la dame avait parfaitement raison, les chiffres qu’elle donnait étant, on ne peut plus confirmés…

Tout comme l’hystérie à l’endroit de Russia Today, organe de propagande de la Russie de Poutine, c’est plus tendance.
Bizarrement, pas le même discours au sujet de l’audiovisuel français, qui n’est jamais cité en tant qu’organe de propagande du pouvoir français.
Et pourtant, les deux médias sont strictement comparables : financés par les pouvoirs respectifs, dirigés chacun par un président _élu_ (l’un des deux mieux que l’autre).

Pourquoi ce traitement différent ?
Je reconnais bien volontiers une différence : le racisme et le sexisme de la dirigeante sont parfaitement admis par le «Camp du Bien » (les fameux « hommes blancs de plus de 50 ans).
Ne chipotons pas, comme d’autres petits défauts, c’est parfaitement admis par la gauche…
Pas encore vu ça sur RT France (dont les journalistes sont défendus par le SNJ CGT!!!).

Un mot pour en terminer ?

Plutôt qu’ « amusant », je choisis « pathétique » ! 


PS : désolé, je ne voudrais pas gâcher ton dessert ! ​


----------



## touba (11 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> il est piquant de relever le nombre de morts au Dombass qui faisait hurler certains : il apparaît que la dame avait parfaitement raison, les chiffres qu’elle donnait étant, on ne peut plus confirmés…


Le problème c'est qu'elle laissait entendre que les 14.000 morts étaient tous de pauvres ukrainiens prorusses innocents alors que c'est faux, les morts étaient des deux côtés dont 9000 combattants (oui faire la guerre peut entrainer la mort) et 4000 civils, pro russe ou pas...








						:   Attention à ces publications trompeuses sur le bilan des morts dans le Donbass depuis 2014
					

Plus de 13.000 civils ont été tués depuis 2014 dans le Donbass dans des bombardements de l'armée ukrainienne, laissent entendre des publications partagées plusieurs milliers de fois sur Facebook et Twitter. Attention : il s'agit d'un raccourci trompeur d'un bilan de l'Onu qui comprend en réalité...




					www.ipreunion.com
				






TimeCapsule a dit:


> Et pourtant, les deux médias sont strictement comparables : financés par les pouvoirs respectifs, dirigés chacun par un président _élu_ (l’un des deux mieux que l’autre).


Et bien ça fait une grosse différence entre un démocrate élu et un autocrate élu à vie ou presque...


----------



## Romuald (11 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> alors prendre ce site joyeusement manipulé comme référence, c’est, pour le moins, rigolo !


Il est bien connu qu'il n'y a que le camp du bien qui manipule ouiquipédia...
Quant à l'objectivité des endroits où s'épanche la dame (CNews, RT, Bd Voltaire...) je l'estime au mieux au niveau des média du camp du bien.
J'arrête la car je rejoins Boninmi, si vous croyez ressuciter le comptoir vous n'arriverez qu'à faire fermer ce fil.


----------



## patlek (11 Mars 2022)

LE COMPTOIR!!!!! LE COMPTOIR!!!!! LE COMPTOIR !!!!!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> J'arrête la car je rejoins Boninmi, si vous croyez ressuciter le comptoir vous n'arriverez qu'à faire fermer ce fil.


Perso, j'ai une solution ... et je suis étonné que vous n'y ayez pas pensé plus tôt !  

1° Vous ouvrez un fil "piège", bien tendancieux et par conséquent super-explosif et attirant !
2° Vous attendez patiemment que tous nos "gladiateurs" s'y engouffrent ... Ne vous en faites pas, ils sont rapides à la détente, de mauvaise foi et super-déterminés !
3° Dès qu'ils sont tous réunis (et ils le seront, croyez-moi !) ... Hop ! Vous fermez le fil à double-tour et vous cadenassez toutes les issues !
4° Enfermés dans un lieu clos, ils ne tarderont pas à s'étriper joyeusement au nom de leurs vérités !
5° Régulièrement, vous leur jetez un peu d'eau, de nourriture et de fake news, question de faire durer le spectacle !
6° Une semaine après, avec un peu de chance, il n'en restera qu'un - le plus costaud probablement ou celui dont la mauvaise foi sera devenue l'arme ultime !
7° Vous ré-ouvrez le fil et tchac ... un super ban dans la gueule, avec le bénéfice qu'il est plus facile d'en bannir 1 que 10 !  
8° La paix règne et le fil d'origine peut continuer ...

On dit : "Merci Zebig" !!!! ...  ... 
ps : je les aime bien, nos gladiateurs !!!!!


----------



## patlek (11 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une semaine après, avec un peu de chance, il n'en restera qu'un - le plus costaud probablement ou celui dont la mauvaise foi sera devenue l'arme ultime !



MOI!!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Perso, j'ai une solution ... et je suis étonné que vous n'y ayez pas pensé plus tôt !
> 
> 1° Vous ouvrez un fil "piège", bien tendancieux et par conséquent super-explosif et attirant !
> 2° Vous attendez patiemment que tous nos "gladiateurs" s'y engouffrent ... Ne vous en faites pas, ils sont rapides à la détente, de mauvaise foi et super-déterminés !
> ...




J'ai trouvé *le plus costaud des gladiateurs* !!!... 
( La photo date de 2010, Mals c'est à peine si j'ai changé depuis... )


Ah mais  non !!!... Qu'est-ce que je raconte... Dans tes préconisations, le plus costaud des gladiateurs se prend un super ban dans la gueule... 

Non non, le plus costaud, en fait, c'est un autre, forcément !...


----------



## Toum'aï (11 Mars 2022)

Je ne sais pas si c'est un fake, mais en tout cas ça m'a bien fait rire...


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Modération à la con...


Écoute le missionnaire africain, je n’ai pas de temps pour me faire sermonner, donc… je te coupe le sifflet pour une semaine ^^

@les_autres merci de ne pas jeter Ma Capsule avec l’eau du bain ! Il est venu me demander si le lien pouvait ou pas apporter de l’eau à notre moulin – pardon à notre buvette du comptoir en terrasse ! J’ai lu sans a priori l’article de BV. Je n’ai rien vu de choquant. L’auteur part rapidement dans des généralités pour comparer le traitement de l’information des conflits passés.
J’ai répondu à TC que la dernière fois qu’un événement de ce type – des civils tués – avait eu lieu en France, c’était au moment de l’indépendance de l’Algérie, avec les attentats perpétrés par les membres de l’OAS.
Une comparaison hors-sujet, je vous l’accorde, mais cela fait bien longtemps que nous n’avons pas vécu une guerre intestine sur notre sol. Nous avons oublié qu’à chaque fois, chacun des camps qui s’affrontent se rejette la faute. Donc le Donbass et ses morts, je ne sais pas quoi en penser dans le présent conflit.

En attendant, continuez d’en rire !


----------



## patxito (11 Mars 2022)

Invasion russe : le Canada mobilise un satellite pour aider l'Ukraine
					

Le Canada a rejoint à la liste des pays qui mettent l'imagerie satellite au service du gouvernement ukrainien, qui lutte toujours contre l'invasion de la Russie.




					www.journaldugeek.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Écoute le missionnaire africain, je n’ai pas de temps pour me faire sermonner, donc… je te coupe le sifflet pour une semaine ^^


 ... Courageux !!!! ...  
Petit conseil : si demain on sonne chez toi et qu'à l'interphone on te dit : "C'est Albert !" ... surtout n'ouvre pas !!!! 

Le bonjour d'Albert ...​


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Courageux !!!! ...
> Petit conseil : si demain on sonne chez toi et qu'à l'interphone on te dit : "C'est Albert !" ... surtout n'ouvre pas !!!!
> 
> Le bonjour d'Albert ...​




Je propose d'organiser un entretien privé au Kremlin entre Poutine et Albert...
Même avec une table aussi immense que Poutine le souhaitera, l'entrevue ne devrait pas manquer de mordant...


----------



## aCLR (11 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Courageux !!!!


La redondance dont il fait preuve, y’a des jours ça passe. Y’a des jours ça casse. Qu’il ne le comprenne pas soit. Mais qu’il se taise et ronge son frein dans l’alcool de baobab au lieu de sermonner son monde avec ses vues de l’esprit donc on n’a que faire !


----------



## patxito (12 Mars 2022)

L’échec politique et stratégique de Vladimir Poutine
					

En déclarant la guerre à l’Ukraine, le président russe a commis trois erreurs fondamentales.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> L’échec politique et stratégique de Vladimir Poutine
> 
> 
> En déclarant la guerre à l’Ukraine, le président russe a commis trois erreurs fondamentales.
> ...




Excellent article.


----------



## patxito (12 Mars 2022)

Les Russes se ruent sur les VPN pour échapper à la censure
					

Le téléchargement d’applis mobiles de VPN a été multiplié par dix depuis que le gouvernement russe a mis une chape de plomb sur la diffusion d’informations.




					www.01net.com


----------



## patlek (12 Mars 2022)

çà y est:

 Paris est bombardé!!!!!!!!








bon... c' est pas vrai... mais la vidéo est bien fichu.


----------



## patxito (12 Mars 2022)

Philo : "C’est face au sentiment de déchéance de la puissance soviétique que réagit Poutine"
					

Comment penser l’Europe en temps de guerre ? Comment cette utopie, née du second conflit mondial, réagit-elle face aux...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Philo : "C’est face au sentiment de déchéance de la puissance soviétique que réagit Poutine"
> 
> 
> Comment penser l’Europe en temps de guerre ? Comment cette utopie, née du second conflit mondial, réagit-elle face aux...
> ...


"Ce contenu est actuellement introuvable"
C'est que chez moi ou c'est pareil pour vous ?


----------



## patlek (12 Mars 2022)

Moi, j' ai acces.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> çà y est:
> 
> Paris est bombardé!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


C'est au niveau de la communication de notre président : puéril !

Approuver ce genre de bêtise est... surprenant !

PS : mon mauvais esprit bien connu me fait remarquer qu'adresser ce message aux français dans la langue d'un pays ne faisant plus partie de l'Europe, fallait le faire !


----------



## patxito (12 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est au niveau de la communication de notre président : puéril !
> 
> Approuver ce genre de bêtise est... surprenant !
> 
> PS : mon mauvais esprit bien connu me fait remarquer qu'adresser ce message aux français dans la langue d'un pays ne faisant plus partie de l'Europe, fallait le faire !


En même temps il y a 3 semaines personne ne croyait que Kyiv pourrait être bombardée par l’armée du cinglé…


----------



## lamainfroide (12 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, j' ai acces.


Ayé, moi aussi maintenant.


----------



## TimeCapsule (12 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> En même temps il y a 3 semaines personne ne croyait que Kyiv pourrait être bombardée par l’armée du cinglé…


Et alors ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Mars 2022)

Une infime étincelle d'humanité dans un monde devenu totalement inhumain !​


----------



## patxito (12 Mars 2022)

Déjà 10 milliards d'euros d'avoirs russes gelés par la Belgique... Poutine également concerné
					

Selon des chiffres collectés par L'Echo et De Tijd auprès du SPF Finances, environ 10 milliards d'euros d'avoirs russes ont été gelés ...




					www.rtl.be


----------



## patlek (12 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est au niveau de la communication de notre président : puéril !



ça grinche... ça grinche...


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> ça grinche... ça grinche


On a dépassé le stade du grincement… c’est carrément grippé, rouillé à cœur et pas façon acier corten, hein, plutôt du style dentelle de Calais – même si pour le coup, la référence toponymique peut prêter à confusion.


----------



## patxito (13 Mars 2022)

Facebook autorise les appels à la violence… contre l’armée russe
					

La plate-forme assouplit temporairement ses règles pour que les utilisateurs de certains pays puissent s’en prendre verbalement à l’armée russe dans le contexte de la guerre en Ukraine.




					www.01net.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2022)

Après l'interdiction des JO à certain s handicapés, le "progrès" en marche :





​Bien que la source semble crédible, ce serait bien si flotow pouvait confirmer ou infirmer !


----------



## patxito (13 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Après l'interdiction des JO à certain s handicapés, le "progrès" en marche :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 256711​


En même temps, il leur est loisible de se rendre dans leurs propres hôpitaux, qui eux ne sont pas bombardés...


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> *En même temps*, il leur est loisible de se rendre dans leurs propres hôpitaux, qui eux ne sont pas bombardés...


La manie se répand...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2022)

Sentiment anti-russe en Belgique ????​


----------



## Toum'aï (13 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sentiment anti-russe en Belgique ????


Y a des cons partout...


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Facebook autorise les appels à la violence… contre l’armée russe
> 
> 
> La plate-forme assouplit temporairement ses règles pour que les utilisateurs de certains pays puissent s’en prendre verbalement à l’armée russe dans le contexte de la guerre en Ukraine.
> ...


Je ne sais comment apprécier cette décision.
Un message haineux reste un message haineux.
Un appel à la violence reste un appel à la violence.
Ça n'aidera pas plus le peuple Ukrainien.


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sentiment anti-russe en Belgique ????​


Rien de nouveau sous le soleil.
Depuis que j'ai assisté à une séance d'insultes proférées par une connasse à l'encontre de deux petits vieux d'origine asiatique, au début de la pandémie, je me dis que les cons ne seront jamais que des cons.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2022)

Gardons espoir !!!!  
Je ne sais plus qui a dit : "C'est toujours l'espoir qui meurt en dernier !" ... donc tant qu'il y a de la vie, il reste de l'espoir ! ... ... Peut-être ...  

Je lisais hier une correspondance d'un "éminent" stratège qui affirmait : "Qu'importe le résultat de cette guerre, Poutine est fichu, définitivement fichu !"

J'ai immédiatement pensé à mon père qui me répétait souvent : "Accule un rat dans un coin sans lui laisser d'issue et il te sautera à la gorge !" ... et mon père n'était pas un stratège, sauf peut-être en blagues douteuses !


----------



## patxito (13 Mars 2022)

En Ukraine, Google mobilise Android pour accélérer les alertes en cas de raid aérien
					

Google annonce une modification dans Android qui concernera la population ukrainienne. L'entreprise américaine souhaite que son système d'exploitation mobile diffuse le plus vite et le plus largement possible les alertes en cas de raid aérien. La technologie peut-elle être d'un quelconque...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## ScapO (13 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Depuis que j'ai assisté à une séance d'insultes proférées par une connasse à l'encontre de deux petits vieux d'origine asiatique, au début de la pandémie, je me dis que les cons ne seront jamais que des cons.


Avec ce sentiment qu'il y en toujours davantage...Sont pas prêts d'être une espèce en voie d'extinction.


----------



## patlek (13 Mars 2022)

Moi, j' ai décidé d' arreter les cigarettes russes....

On se dit "une petite, avec le café", et c' est vite l' engrenage!!!, on est vite a un paquet par jour!!!!

et c' est nocif pour la santé.

Sans compter qu' avec les sanctions, le paquet de cigarettes russes va vite voir son prix monter!!!!

Ou alors, faut les rouler soi meme (ça revient a moins cher)...









						Cigarettes russes
					

sucre, beurre, farine, amandes, sel, blanc d'oeuf




					www.marmiton.org


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Mars 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Avec ce sentiment qu'il y en toujours davantage...Sont pas prêts d'être une espèce en voie d'extinction.


J'en ai un beau specimen dans mon quartier !  
Il a mon âge et répète à tout le monde qu'il irait se battre en Ukraine ... *s'il était plus jeune* !!!!
La phrase type qui ne sert à rien et qui a le don d'énerver tout le monde !
Sa tête quand je lui ai répondu que je comptais partir fin de ce mois mais que j'attendais mon équipement, à savoir un déambulateur camouflé et tout-terrain ainsi qu'un sac spécial pour conserver les vertèbres que je ne manquerai pas de perdre en cours de route ! 
Il a compris que c'était de l'humour ... mais pas que je me fichais de sa gueule ! ... Je vous avais dit que c'était un beau specimen !


----------



## aCLR (13 Mars 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Ou alors, faut les rouler soi meme


La fois où j’ai voulu en faire, je me suis retrouvé avec des trucs gros comme des cigares et durs comme du bois !  #vdm


----------



## patxito (13 Mars 2022)

Dmitry Glukhovsky : «Ce n’est pas la guerre du peuple russe»
					

Pour l’écrivain et journaliste russe, le régime de Poutine, après avoir entraîné le pays et le peuple dans une guerre que personne ne voulait, tente de « souiller » tout le monde et d’étaler la responsabilité.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## patxito (14 Mars 2022)

__





						La guerre en Ukraine et les recours juridictionnels en (...)
					

La Justice internationale peut-elle agir dans le cadre de la guerre menée par la Russie en Ukraine ? Éric David, professeur émérite de droit




					www.justice-en-ligne.be


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Eric David a dit:
			
		

> Pour Einstein, si l’on voulait avoir une idée de l’infini, il fallait penser à l’univers et à la bêtise humaine encore qu’il n’était pas certain du premier…



Certes...


----------



## TimeCapsule (14 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Après l'interdiction des JO à certain s handicapés, le "progrès" en marche :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 256711​Bien que la source semble crédible, ce serait bien si flotow pouvait confirmer ou infirmer !


Résultat des courses : "_Il y a eu 2 cas à Munich, dans des petites cliniques où 2 doctoreses ont dit, voulant exprimer leur stupéfaction et leur "blâme" sur l´invasion de l´Ukraine, elles ont inclus les Russes. Elles se sont excusées tout de suite et ont avoué qu´elles avaient été trop loin et naturellement soignent tout me monde_"

Tout est donc en ordre !


----------



## patxito (14 Mars 2022)

A Marioupol, la propagande russe se heurte au tragique du réel
					

Les canaux de propagande russe ont cherché jusqu’au bout à nier l’existence de victimes civiles du bombardement de la maternité de Marioupol. AP vient d’annoncer le décès d’une femme et de son bébé.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## ScapO (14 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : une enquête révèle que la France a vendu du matériel militaire à la Russie jusqu'en 2020
					

D’après des documents confidentiel-défense obtenus par nos confrères de Disclose et des informations en sources ouvertes, la France a délivré 76 licences d’exportation de matériel de guerre à la Russie depuis 2015. Il s'agit notamment de caméras thermiques destinées à équiper des chars d'assaut.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2022)

Courageuse !


----------



## patxito (15 Mars 2022)

Vladimir Poutine contraint de faire appel à un autocrate plus gros que lui
					

Face aux sanctions occidentales, le président russe quémande l’aide de Xi Jinping, son homologue chinois. Loin de ses rêves de grandeur.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Vladimir Poutine contraint de faire appel à un autocrate plus gros que lui
> 
> 
> Face aux sanctions occidentales, le président russe quémande l’aide de Xi Jinping, son homologue chinois. Loin de ses rêves de grandeur.
> ...


"Un des oligarques les plus proches de Poutine, Vladimir Potanine, a déclaré lundi craindre _«un retour cent ans en arrière, en 1917». _1917, l’année du terrible effondrement de l’économie russe face à la guerre civile, plane désormais au-dessus de Moscou"
Nan mais on a qu'à émettre de nouveaux emprunts russes.
Bon, évidemment, le problème va être de trouver des mecs qui auront envie de leur sauver le cul.

Vladimir Potanine.
C'est une blague ? Le mec est quasiment un anagramme de Poutine.


----------



## patxito (15 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: l’Otan préoccupé par «une opération clandestine russe incluant d’éventuelles armes chimiques»
					

« Utiliser des armes chimiques serait une violation du traité sur l’interdiction des armes chimiques dont la Russie est signataire », a averti Jens Stoltenberg lors d’une conférence de presse.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine: l’Otan préoccupé par «une opération clandestine russe incluant d’éventuelles armes chimiques»
> 
> 
> « Utiliser des armes chimiques serait une violation du traité sur l’interdiction des armes chimiques dont la Russie est signataire », a averti Jens Stoltenberg lors d’une conférence de presse.
> ...


Hélas, il n'est plus à une violation près
/mode complot on
Et il va l'utiliser en prétendant que c'est l'Ukraine
/mode complot off


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Mars 2022)

(Site Libé):
"Une quatrième session de négociations s’est tenue en distanciel, entre les Russes et les Ukrainiens, qui continuent à réclamer un cessez-le-feu. Le Kremlin a estimé prématuré tout «pronostic» sur les négociations avec Kyiv, après qu’un conseiller de la présidence ukrainienne a jugé possible un accord de paix d’ici mai."

C'est parfait, d'ici mai Prout-prout aura le temps de tout bombarder, mais il pourra se féliciter d'avoir été ouvert à toute négociation


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2022)

Les pauvres !!!!!!!!!

Déjà que les "influenceuses" et "influenceurs" me sortent par les trous de nez ... Je ne vais pas commencer à m'apitoyer sur leur sort !  
​


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les pauvres !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Déjà que les "influenceuses" et "influenceurs" me sortent par les trous de nez ... Je ne vais pas commencer à m'apitoyer sur leur sort !
> ​


Un instant, en entendant ça hier, je me suis dit "C'est bon, ils vont perdre un maximum d'argent, ça va peut-être les faire réfléchir sur la situation et - qui sait ? - ça peut les décider à dénoncer cette guerre et faire basculer l'opinion".
Mais :
1 - ils n'ont plus les moyens d'influencer dans leur pays
2 - quand tu les vois tous chialer, tu te dis qu'il n'y a aucune chance qu'ils soient capables d'analyser sainement la situation. Au mieux, ils penseront uniquement à se battre pour que le réseau soit à nouveau accessible.
Ils étaient déjà inutiles à la société, ils le resteront.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Ils étaient déjà inutiles à la société, ils le resteront.


 ... Que dire de plus ???


----------



## patxito (16 Mars 2022)

La Russie, menacée de défaut, face à une première échéance de paiement
					

La Russie fait face ce mercredi à une première échéance de paiement d'obligations qui la menace d'un défaut de paiement, ses avoirs à l'étranger étant gelés par des sanctions occidentales.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## lamainfroide (16 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> La Russie, menacée de défaut, face à une première échéance de paiement
> 
> 
> La Russie fait face ce mercredi à une première échéance de paiement d'obligations qui la menace d'un défaut de paiement, ses avoirs à l'étranger étant gelés par des sanctions occidentales.
> ...


Et si, au final, ils refusent de payer ?
On fait quoi ?
On les fout dehors de chez eux et on dit que la maison nous appartient ?
Ne répondez pas, c'est purement rhétorique.
Je n'ai pas les bagages intellectuels pour comprendre la moitié du quart de ces histoires de finances planétaires.


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2022)

Voila une bonne idée 









						Un Français s'introduit dans la villa de la fille de Poutine, change les serrures et propose d'y accueillir des Ukrainiens
					

Un homme a réussi à s'introduire dans la villa de la fille de Poutine, située à Biarritz.




					www.dhnet.be


----------



## patxito (17 Mars 2022)

Le réseau électrique ukrainien est "connecté" au réseau européen
					

Le réseau électrique ukrainien est désormais "connecté" au réseau européen, ce qui doit aider à préserver sa...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## patxito (17 Mars 2022)

Plus que deux mois et la Russie se retrouvera sans stockage de données, le Pays est en passe d'être confrontée à une crise informatique
					

La Russie est confrontée à une grave crise du stockage informatique après le retrait des fournisseurs occidentaux de services cloud, ce qui ne laisse à la Russie que deux mois avant d'être à court de stockage de données. Le gouvernement russe se prépare à cette pénurie de capacités...




					www.developpez.com


----------



## patxito (22 Mars 2022)

Que sait-on de la manifestation violemment réprimée par les forces russes à Kherson en Ukraine?
					

Les forces militaires russes ont réprimé une manifestation se tenant ce lundi sur la place de la Liberté, à Kherson, ville occupée depuis début mars, en faisant usage de tirs de grenades et d’armes automatiques.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## patxito (22 Mars 2022)

L'Ukraine reprend du terrain par endroits face aux troupes russes, selon le Pentagone
					

L'armée ukrainienne mène des contre-offensives qui ont permis, dans le Sud notamment, de reprendre du terrain sur les troupes russes, confrontées à des...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## touba (22 Mars 2022)

Tu vas voir qu'ils vont finir par envahir la Russie... qui va demander à entrer dans l'OTAN.


----------



## Powerdom (22 Mars 2022)

"Le Komsomolskaya Pravda, tabloïd pro-Kremlin, révèle que selon les chiffres du ministère de la défense russe, 9861 soldats russes sont morts en Ukraine, et 16153 ont été blessés."


----------



## patxito (23 Mars 2022)

SpyBuster, le logiciel macOS qui identifie les applications russes
					

La maison de logiciels ukrainienne MacPaw a développé l'application Mac "SpyBuster" qui permet aux utilisateurs de savoir si leurs données sont stockées sur des serveurs russes et peuvent donc être consultées par les autorités du pays.




					www.iphonote.com


----------



## patxito (23 Mars 2022)

L’aveuglement de Poutine, moteur d’un nouvel ordre mondial
					

En envahissant l’Ukraine, le dirigeant russe a sous-estimé et remobilisé le monde démocratique contre lui.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## touba (23 Mars 2022)

Mouais... C'est comme après la coupe du monde 1998, tous black blanc beur et puis Le Pen au second tour en 2002... ça durera pas le nouvel ordre mondial... Les américains reprendront leur marche en avant impérialiste, la Chine continuera de vendre tout ce qu'elle peut à tout ceux qui le veulent, démocrates ou autocrates, l'Afrique bon ben... l'Afrique quoi et le vieux continent continuera de se battre avec ses armes pour survivre...


----------



## patxito (24 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : l’Occident resserre les rangs
					

Le conflit, lancé par la Russie il y a tout juste un mois, bouleverse les équilibres mondiaux. Il sera au cœur des discussions du G7, du sommet européen et du sommet extraordinaire de l’Otan de ce jeudi.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine : l’Occident resserre les rangs
> 
> 
> Le conflit, lancé par la Russie il y a tout juste un mois, bouleverse les équilibres mondiaux. Il sera au cœur des discussions du G7, du sommet européen et du sommet extraordinaire de l’Otan de ce jeudi.
> ...




Passionnant. 

Article presque "optimiste" si l'on pense à la consolidation du camp occidental au sens le plus large, puisque le Japon, par exemple, se range clairement de ce côté.

À tous points de vue, la Russie de Poutine paye cher sa terrible erreur d'envahir militairement l'Ukraine.
Ce pays sortira affaibli économiquement et militairement de cette guerre particulièrement indigne et stupide.
Et comme la Russie, désormais au ban des nations, ne pèse plus rien (ou presque) sur un plan diplomatique, aucune porte de sortie acceptable ne semble possible pour Poutine.
Ce que n'évoque pas l'article, c'est justement l'hypothèse de l'escalade qui peut tenter Poutine, en désespoir de cause.
Ça serait une pure folie, mais jusqu'à présent, Poutine semble de plus en plus éloigné d'une rationalité "à l'occidentale"...
Mais une escalade jusqu'au boutiste d'un Poutine isolé et acculé se révélerait tragique pour bon nombre de pays, la Russie la première.

L'occident semble efficacement se préparer à la guerre... Pour obtenir la paix.
Espérons que dans la situation qui est la sienne, Poutine renoncera à ses rêves de grande Russie pour ne pas sortir encore plus faible et humilié qu'aujourd'hui, et pour éviter d'entraîner davantage encore son pays dans sa propre chute.


----------



## touba (25 Mars 2022)

Pour décompresser un peu à force d'infos anxiogènes...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1505609416560816131


----------



## patxito (25 Mars 2022)

Pourquoi les Russes se dépêchent de télécharger les contenus de Wikipedia - Geeko
					

En Russie, certaines ressources en ligne pourraient bientôt disparaître, ou du moins devenir plus difficiles d’accès. Le Service fédéral russe de supervision des communications, des technologies de l’information et des médias Roskomnadzor a prévenu qu’elle pourrait interdire Wikipédia. Et ce...




					geeko.lesoir.be


----------



## patxito (25 Mars 2022)

Ukraine : un pilote de tank russe écrase son commandant en signe de rébellion
					

Le soldat en voulait au colonel Yury Medvedev pour la mort de ses amis au combat. L'Otan estime qu'entre 7000 et 15000 soldats russes ont été tués en quatre semaines de guerre.




					www.vanityfair.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Ukraine : un pilote de tank russe écrase son commandant en signe de rébellion
> 
> 
> Le soldat en voulait au colonel Yury Medvedev pour la mort de ses amis au combat. L'Otan estime qu'entre 7000 et 15000 soldats russes ont été tués en quatre semaines de guerre.
> ...



Très intéressant.

Pas tant sur une anecdote plutôt qu'une autre.
Mais l'accumulation d'anecdotes du même style, rapportés par les Ukrainiens ou par des sources russes officieuses ou interceptées par les Ukrainiens.

Et en confrontant ces différentes anecdotes aux analyses qui en sont faites dans les médias occidentaux, ce qui se dégage de tout ça ressemble, pour l'armée russe, au mieux à un enlisement, au pire à une débâcle.


La Russie a déjà perdu sur un plan moral.
Elle a agressé un état souverain. Et faute de livrer une guerre "dans les règles de l'art", en ciblant avec succès des cibles militaires, l'armée russe s'est presque entièrement concentrée sur des cibles civiles. Des immeubles d'habitation, des écoles, des hôpitaux, y-compris pédiatriques, des casernes de pompiers, des couloirs humanitaires... Entre autres horreurs constituant au moins des crimes de guerre caractérisés appelés à être un jour jugés comme tels. Nous ne sommes même plus très loin de la notion de *génocide, ainsi que la définit l'organisation des Nations Unies*.
La faillite médiatique et diplomatique de la Russie suite à cette invasion russe de l'Ukraine est incontestable.
La faillite économique de la Russie est déjà presque là, essentiellement du fait des sanctions qui pèsent sur ce pays, mais aussi du fait que la Russie n'est pas un pays riche.
Et pour compléter le tableau de ce désastre, la Russie n'est désormais plus très loin d'une défaite militaire.


Les options de Poutine au stade actuel de cette lamentable aventure guerrière ne sont pas illimitées.
Il peut maintenir la situation en l'état, mais pas indéfiniment. D'autant que l'armée ukrainienne reprend du terrain depuis quelques jours.
Il peut négocier à minima sur la reconnaissance officielle de l'annexion de la Crimée. Voire tout ou partie du Dombas. En racontant ensuite n'importe quoi à son peuple, comme d'habitude. En parlant par exemple d'un grand succès de l'armée russe dans ses opérations militaires spéciales visant la dénazification de l'Ukraine... Ou autre imbécilité.

Faute de se contenter d'un faible acquis militaire, Poutine pourrait persister dans une logique d'escalade, par une utilisation répétée de bombes au phosphore, de bombes thermobariques, voire de missiles nucléaires tactiques... Ou pire encore.
Avec le désastre que l'on devine à l'échelle européenne, voire à l'échelle mondiale.

Au point où il en est, Poutine serait bien inspiré d'accepter un cessez-le-feu et des négociations qui lui sont parfois déjà proposées (par Zelenski notamment), ou qu'il pourrait même lui-même initier, s'il pouvait renoncer une fois pour toutes à ses stupides rêves de "Grande Russie".
Si Poutine était enfin frappé par un éclair de lucidité, la paix pourrait enfin apparaître comme envisageable dans des délais raisonnables. 

Sait-on jamais...


----------



## patxito (25 Mars 2022)

La débâcle russe semble en effet avoir commencée :









						Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie pourrait perdre le contrôle d’une grande ville
					

Un haut responsable du Pentagone a indiqué qu’une contre-offensive ukrainienne était en cours à Kherson, au sud de Kiev.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2022)

Mouais. J'aimerai bien mais je vais jouer les sceptiques. 
Pourquoi ? Parce que de ce côté-ci du front c'est toutes proportions gardées la même chose qu'en face, mais inversé : on ne parle que des difficultés des russes, que des morts russes. Et dans les rangs ukrainiens ? Il faut entretenir le moral des troupes ainsi que celui des occidentaux, donc silence radio sur les mauvaises nouvelles et les bilans chiffrés. Le drame de Marioupol ne fait pas exception, si on en parle c'est pour fustiger les russes.

Non, la seule chose qui me ferait penser que c'est plus ou moins vrai, c'est la phrase attribuée à Poutine comme quoi il va se consacrer à la 'libération du Donbass' et laisser tomber l'idée d'envahir l'Ukraine, même que c'était envisagé comme plan B. encore faudrait-il que 1) ça ne soit pas un fake, 2) que ça ne soit pas une énième manœuvre d'enfumage.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Il faut entretenir le moral des troupes ainsi que celui des occidentaux, donc silence radio sur les mauvaises nouvelles et les bilans chiffrés. Le drame de Marioupol ne fait pas exception, si on en parle c'est pour fustiger les russes.
> 
> (...)




Si, on en parle aussi.
* Marioupol : 2000 morts civils* selon la mairie de Marioupol.





Romuald a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Non, la seule chose qui me ferait penser que c'est plus ou moins vrai, c'est la phrase attribuée à Poutine comme quoi il va se consacrer à la 'libération du Donbass' et laisser tomber l'idée d'envahir l'Ukraine, même que c'était envisagé comme plan B. encore faudrait-il que 1) ça ne soit pas un fake, 2) que ça ne soit pas une énième manœuvre d'enfumage.




Par contre, d'accord avec toi sur la déclaration de Poutine si elle est confirmée.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Marioupol : 2000 morts civils* selon la mairie de Marioupol.


Tu ne me feras pas croire qu'il n'y a pas de morts parmi les militaires ukrainiens, mais la, silence radio. Donc que des morts civils, donc salauds de russes, CQFD


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu ne me feras pas croire qu'il n'y a pas de morts parmi les militaires ukrainiens, mais la, silence radio. Donc que des morts civils, donc salauds de russes, CQFD




Il y a aussi des bilans sur les bilans militaires ukrainiens. Je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir être précis sur Marioupol, par contre. 


" salauds de Russes"?...

Tu relativises la responsabilité de Poutine concernant l'origine du conflit ?...
Ou concernant le fait que les cibles civiles soient systématiquement visées par l'armée russe, faute de pouvoir prendre des villes aussi "proprement" que possible. Ou du moins avec un minimum de morts chez les civils.
Ou concernant le fait que des cibles civiles soient visées par les russes faute de pouvoir atteindre des cibles militaires ? (Sauf exceptions)

Et les multiples crimes de guerre, ils sont le fait de qui ? 

(Sauf exceptions, peut-être, évidemment... Je veux dire majoritairement) 


Si c'est ça, c'est ton droit le plus strict.
Mais tu risques d'avoir du mal à me convaincre... Ou à convaincre qui que ce soit en Occident, à quelques exceptions-près.


----------



## Romuald (25 Mars 2022)

je ne relativise rien du tout. je ne fais qu’interpreter ce que je pense être la raison de l’information biaisée dont les ukrainiens nous font part : salauds de russes n’est qu’un raccourci.
 c’est plus clair ?


----------



## patxito (25 Mars 2022)

Mouais, les russes n’ont surtout rien à faire à Marioupol, et quelque soit le nombre de militaires ukrainiens qui y ont été tués, les 2000 civils ukrainiens massacrés et la cité ravagée, c’est bien l’oeuvre de criminels de guerre.


----------



## Human-Fly (25 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> je ne relativise rien du tout. je ne fais qu’interpreter ce que je pense être la raison de l’information biaisée dont les ukrainiens nous font part : salauds de russes n’est qu’un raccourci.
> c’est plus clair ?




Mouais...

Tu avais parlé au début du conflit de tes réserves à propos de Zelenski, également.

Avant le conflit, OK.
C'était un populiste.
Au moins largement soupçonné de différentes magouilles politico-financières.

Pas ma tasse de thé non plus.


En revanche, depuis le début du conflit, il s'est révélé chef d'état et chef de guerre souvent dans les pires conditions, et avec une lucidité, une intelligence et un courage que je trouve admirables.
J'assume complètement.

Mais que l'info vienne directement de lui ou pas, en quoi l'info ukrainienne est-elle  biaisée ?...
Et en supposant qu'elle le soit, ce que je ne crois pas, est-elle biaisée dans les même proportions que les infos venant de Poutine ?...


Par ailleurs, et pour que ce soit clair aussi, je le redis : je suis totalement anti-Poutine. Mais pas du tout anti-Russes.
Je considère que le peuple russe lui-même fait très clairement partie des victimes de Poutine et de ses proches.


----------



## patxito (25 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : rubans verts, pancartes blanches, ces formes alternatives de protestation se multiplient en Russie, avec quel impact ?
					

Des rubans verts, des fleurs blanches, des pancartes vides de toute inscription… Les actions alternatives de protestation...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## patxito (26 Mars 2022)

Des élites russes prépareraient un plan pour éliminer Vladimir Poutine
					

Le président russe Vladimir Poutine serait la cible d’un plan censé mettre fin à ses jours, selon des officiels ukrainiens.




					fr.metrotime.be


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Des élites russes prépareraient un plan pour éliminer Vladimir Poutine
> 
> 
> Le président russe Vladimir Poutine serait la cible d’un plan censé mettre fin à ses jours, selon des officiels ukrainiens.
> ...


Ce scénario est le doux fantasme de chacun d'entre nous.
Et c'est la seule certitude que l'on peut avoir.


----------



## touba (26 Mars 2022)

De la désinformation de qualité.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais que l'info vienne directement de lui ou pas, en quoi l'info ukrainienne est-elle  biaisée ?...


En ce sens qu'elle est partiale, cf mon post. Ce n'est pas une critique, c'est parfaitement normal venant d'un des belligérants, mais on aimerait que les médias occidentaux fassent preuve, sinon d'objectivité, du moins de plus de transparence.


Human-Fly a dit:


> Et en supposant qu'elle le soit, ce que je ne crois pas, est-elle biaisée dans les même proportions que les infos venant de Poutine ?...


Tu as la mémoire courte, cf le même post. 'toutes proportions gardées' ai-je précisé.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Par ailleurs, et pour que ce soit clair aussi, je le redis : je suis totalement anti-Poutine. Mais pas du tout anti-Russes.
> Je considère que le peuple russe lui-même fait très clairement partie des victimes de Poutine et de ses proches.


Qu'est-ce qui te fais penser que ce n'est pas mon cas ? Je précise donc à l'intention des mal-comprenants : moi tout pareil. Ce n'est pas parce que je critique l'info ukrainienne que je suis pro-Poutine. Arrêtez de voir le monde en noir et blanc, mUrdre !


----------



## patxito (26 Mars 2022)

Droit international humanitaire: «Les méthodes russes relèvent des crimes de guerre»
					

Spécialiste des conflits armés, la professeure Julia Grignon recense et analyse les violations au droit international commises en un mois de guerre en Ukraine. En grande majorité par la Russie.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Des élites russes prépareraient un plan pour éliminer Vladimir Poutine
> 
> 
> Le président russe Vladimir Poutine serait la cible d’un plan censé mettre fin à ses jours, selon des officiels ukrainiens.
> ...


Tu vas voir que la mallette contenant la bombe sera encore du mauvais côté du pied de table...


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Mouais. J'aimerai bien mais je vais jouer les sceptiques.
> Pourquoi ? Parce que de ce côté-ci du front c'est toutes proportions gardées la même chose qu'en face, mais inversé : on ne parle que des difficultés des russes, que des morts russes. Et dans les rangs ukrainiens ? Il faut entretenir le moral des troupes ainsi que celui des occidentaux, donc silence radio sur les mauvaises nouvelles et les bilans chiffrés. Le drame de Marioupol ne fait pas exception, si on en parle c'est pour fustiger les russes.
> 
> Non, la seule chose qui me ferait penser que c'est plus ou moins vrai, c'est la phrase attribuée à Poutine comme quoi il va se consacrer à la 'libération du Donbass' et laisser tomber l'idée d'envahir l'Ukraine, même que c'était envisagé comme plan B. encore faudrait-il que 1) ça ne soit pas un fake, 2) que ça ne soit pas une énième manœuvre d'enfumage.



On peut aussi le voir comme une manœuvre tactique, dans le sens où en se tournant vers l'est, l'armée russe ont un soutien des séparatistes, que du coup la situation leur parait plus simple à plier. Une fois l’est du pays conquis, l'accès à la mer noir est verrouillé. Ils auront alors les coudés franches pour faire débarquer en masse le matériel et les troupes nécessaire pour se défaire de la résistance de l'ouest.


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Tu vas voir que la mallette contenant la bombe sera encore du mauvais côté du pied de table...


Info provenant d'Ukraine, donc... (voir mes posts précédents). D'un autre côté je ne vois pas comment elle pourrait venir d'ailleurs.
Et quand bien même ça serait vrai, et que la bombe soit du bon côte de la table, tu as vu qui il veulent mettre à sa place ?


----------



## Toum'aï (26 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Et quand bien même ça serait vrai, et que la bombe soit du bon côte de la table, tu as vu qui il veulent mettre à sa place ?


Un Poutine plus jeune 
Si les allemands avaient réussi leur coup, y aurait eu qui à la place du Nazi en chef ?


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si les allemands avaient réussi leur coup, y aurait eu qui à la place du Nazi en chef ?


Carl Friedrich Goerdeler


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Carl Friedrich Goerdeler


Que ce serait-il passé si le coup avait réussi ?
Comment tu fais rentrer dans le rang toute une bande de mecs acquis à la cause du moustachu ?
Qu'est-ce que tu fais de cette bande de salopards, une fois que tu les as rapatriés ?
Comment tu vides les camps ? "Les gars c'est bon, c'est tout réglé, vous pouvez sortir, on ouvre les portes, désolé pour le dérangement. Passez la serpillière avant de partir et n'oubliez pas d'emmener vos camarades qui ne peuvent plus marcher"
Faut que je me renseigne, il y a bien quelques historiens qui ont réfléchi à cette hypothèse.


----------



## jeamy (26 Mars 2022)

Un moment de bonheur et la grande classe d'une personne : Keylor Navas héberge 30 réfugiés ukrainiens chez lui
La Classe
On peut penser ce que l'on veut des footeux mais là : Chapeau Monsieur


----------



## Lio70 (26 Mars 2022)

jeamy88 a dit:


> Un moment de bonheur et la grande classe d'une personne : Keylor Navas héberge 30 réfugiés ukrainiens chez lui
> La Classe
> On peut penser ce que l'on veut des footeux mais là : Chapeau Monsieur



Je suis curieux de savoir combien de réfugiés BHL accueille cherz lui.
Vous verrez, l'intelligensia parisienne progressiste trouvera bientôt un argument pour ridiculiser Keylor Navas.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> En ce sens qu'elle est partiale, cf mon post. Ce n'est pas une critique, c'est parfaitement normal venant d'un des belligérants, mais on aimerait que les médias occidentaux fassent preuve, sinon d'objectivité, du moins de plus de transparence.



Quelle transparence (de plus) te faut-il ???... 




Romuald a dit:


> Tu as la mémoire courte, cf le même post. 'toutes proportions gardées' ai-je précisé.



OK pour le "toutes proportions gardées" 




Romuald a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui te fais penser que ce n'est pas mon cas ? Je précise donc à l'intention des mal-comprenants : moi tout pareil. Ce n'est pas parce que je critique l'info ukrainienne que je suis pro-Poutine. Arrêtez de voir le monde en noir et blanc, mUrdre !




Bon, OK, nous sommes d'accord sur l'essentiel. 


Pour le reste, tu ne m'as pas convaincu. 

Sur quelles bases critiques-tu l'info ukrainienne ???... 

En ce qui me concerne, je n'ai pas eu la moindre difficulté à choisir mon camp, comme je l'ai dit plusieurs fois. 
Et si je ne critique pas l'info ukrainienne, c'est tout simplement parce que je n'ai aucune raison de la critiquer. 
Ou si tu préfères, la vision en noir et blanc me suffit et j'assume ce manichéisme. 

L'info ukrainienne est abondamment nourrie de preuves matérielles, de documents audios, vidéos, de photos, de témoignages... 
Et tu imagines bien que lorsqu'une info ukrainienne est relayée par un média occidental digne de ce nom, elle est forcément vérifiée avant d'être diffusée. 
Encore que dans le cas présent cette règle de base ne soit même pas indispensable, puisque dans la plupart des cas, les infos ukrainiennes sont vérifiées sur place par les très nombreux journalistes occidentaux présents en Ukraine, "en temps réel", comme on dit. Au moins plusieurs milliers de journalistes occidentaux présents sur place, en Ukraine, à l'exception de quelques lieux auxquels les journalistes n'ont plus accès. 
Comme tu le sais, ces journalistes occidentaux risquent leur vie sur place, et certains en sont d'ailleurs morts. 

Pour qu'une information te semble fiable et non critiquable, il te faut quel niveau d'éléments matériels, de documentation, de témoignages, de recoupements, de vérifications ?... 


Personnellement, encore une fois, l'information occidentalo-ukrainienne me convient parfaitement comme elle est.


----------



## touba (27 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pour qu'une information te semble fiable et non critiquable, il te faut quel niveau d'éléments matériels, de documentation, de témoignages, de recoupements, de vérifications ?...


Rien de ce qui a été rapporté par les journalistes occidentaux ne peut, en l'état, servir à condamner des dirigeants russes pour crimes de guerre. Ce n'est pas leurs objectifs par ailleurs mais c'est pour dire que le doute est permis sur tout ce qui publié actuellement, j'ai plutôt tendance à faire confiance aux médias français et européens mais un seul son de cloche comme on dit c'est jamais très bon.

J'aurais préféré pu lire, écouter, voir ce que disent les médias russes et faire ma tambouille moi même.

Twitter est parfois une bonne source d'information, qu'il convient de croiser mais certains contenus sont exclusifs quelques heures...

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1507322758111318021


----------



## patxito (27 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : les forces ukrainiennes annoncent avoir repris aux Russes la ville de Trostianets, dans le nord-est
					

Les forces ukrainiennes ont repris le contrôle de la ville de Trostianets, dans le nord-est de l’Ukraine, où les combats...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Rien de ce qui a été rapporté par les journalistes occidentaux ne peut, en l'état, servir à condamner des dirigeants russes pour crimes de guerre. Ce n'est pas leurs objectifs par ailleurs mais c'est pour dire que le doute est permis sur tout ce qui publié actuellement, j'ai plutôt tendance à faire confiance aux médias français et européens mais un seul son de cloche comme on dit c'est jamais très bon.
> 
> J'aurais préféré pu lire, écouter, voir ce que disent les médias russes et faire ma tambouille moi même.
> 
> ...




Oui, ça, je peux le comprendre.

D'une manière générale, je ne suis pas fan de la censure sous toutes ses formes et dans n'importe quel contexte.

À titre personnel, j'aurais même préféré que Russia Today et Sputnik ne soient interdits ni par l'Union Européenne, ni par personne. 
Et ce, bien que je me sois paradoxalement amusé du fait que sur ce point, MacG ait devancé de quelques jours la décision de l'Union Européenne... 

Comme disait VGE(et bien d'autres) en citant lui-même Voltaire :

"  Je ne suis pas d’accord avec ce que vous dites, mais je me battrai jusqu’à la mort pour que vous ayez le droit de le dire. " 

C'est un peu comme TimeCapsule et ses liens vers Boulevard Voltaire.
Je ne vais pas demander à un modo ou un admin que ces liens soient interdits.
Si j'en parle un jour à un modo ou à un admin, ce sera au contraire pour demander que ces liens soient autorisés ! 
Je veux que TC ait le droit d'utiliser ces liens et qu'il en dise du bien... Pourvu que des gens dans mon style aient toute latitude pour en dire le plus grand mal !... 

Je suis pour un débat aussi libre que possible.
Et je fais le pari qu'au bout d'un certain temps, sur n'importe quel sujet, l'intelligence finira par l'emporter.
Enfin, en principe...


Sur l'autre aspect de ton post, je ne confonds pas non plus les nombreuses informations qui nous proviennent d'Ukraine, et une éventuelle condamnation de Poutine et de ses sbires pour crimes de guerre.
Bien que ceux-ci soient attestés.

Mais même en temps de guerre, le temps des médias n'est pas celui de la justice.
Une éventuelle condamnation de Poutine et sa clique pour crimes de guerre par le tribunal de la Haye (Cour Pénale Internationale ) prendrait probablement plusieurs années.

Je le sais bien.


----------



## Romuald (27 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Sur quelles bases critiques-tu l'info ukrainienne ???...
> .../...
> Et tu imagines bien que lorsqu'une info ukrainienne est relayée par un média occidental digne de ce nom, elle est forcément vérifiée avant d'être diffusée.


Ai-je jamais dit qu'elle n'était pas fiable ? Vision en noir et blanc, toujours : Je la critique, donc elle n'est pas fiable. Mais merde à la fin ! je pensais pourtant avoir été clair :


Romuald a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Parce que de ce côté-ci du front c'est toutes proportions gardées la même chose qu'en face, mais inversé : on ne parle que des difficultés des russes, que des morts russes. Et dans les rangs ukrainiens ? Il faut entretenir le moral des troupes ainsi que celui des occidentaux, donc silence radio sur les mauvaises nouvelles et les bilans chiffrés.


Pour qui sait lire, je la critique et la trouve partiale et biaisée parce qu'elle est tronquée. Et que si venant des ukrainiens cela me semble normal, venant des médias occidentaux, non.


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Si j'en parle un jour à un modo ou à un admin, ce sera au contraire pour demander que ces liens soient autorisés !
> Je veux que TC ait le droit d'utiliser ces liens et qu'il en dise du bien... Pourvu que des gens dans mon style aient toute latitude pour en dire le plus grand mal !...


C'est touchant ! 

La grande absente de cette logorrhée : la recherche d'objectivité !


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Ai-je jamais dit qu'elle n'était pas fiable ? Vision en noir et blanc, toujours : Je la critique, donc elle n'est pas fiable. Mais merde à la fin ! je pensais pourtant avoir été clair :
> 
> Pour qui sait lire, je la critique et la trouve partiale et biaisée parce qu'elle est tronquée. Et que si venant des ukrainiens cela me semble normal, venant des médias occidentaux, non.



Oui, d'accord, tu critiques des infos plutôt fiables pour leur manque d'exhaustivitë. 

Et de ton point de vue, les médias occidentaux s'alignent sur les médias ukrainiens parce qu'il faut entretenir le moral des troupes.  

Si c'est le cas, ca ne me choque même pas. 
Noir et blanc si tu veux, j'assume complètement. 

Dans le contexte actuel, si l'Occldent et ses alliés prennent fait et cause pour l'Ukraine au point d'aller dans le même sens médiatique, je n'y vois pas d'inconvénients. 

D'autant que si l'information est tronquée, elle me semble l'être de façon raisonnable. 
Si on n'a pas d'idée précise sur le nombre de morts chez les militaires ukrainiens, les données sont également pour le moins approximatives concernant les morts chez les militaires russes. 

Info partielle, partiale, tronquée, noir et blanc ou ce que tu voudras. 
Tant que je n'ai pas l'impression d'être mal informé, ça me va.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est touchant !
> 
> La grande absente de cette logorrhée : la recherche d'objectivité !




Je ne cherche pas l'objectivité : je cherche à défendre mes idées et à me situer du côté de ce qui, pour moi, constitue le camp le plus juste ou le moins injuste. 

J'ai une mauvaise nouvelle pour toi : l'objectivité n'existe pas.

C'est, tout au plus, un idéal vers lequel on peut vouloir tendre.


----------



## touba (27 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Une éventuelle condamnation de Poutine et sa clique pour crimes de guerre par le tribunal de la Haye (Cour Pénale Internationale ) prendrait probablement plusieurs années.


Il faudrait d'abord qu'ils soient arrêtés, la CPI ne juge personne en son absence. Et pour interpeller Poutine il va falloir se lever très tôt.
La CPI à une page web pour contacter leurs enquêteurs:




__





						OTP Pathway
					






					otppathway.icc-cpi.int


----------



## Toum'aï (27 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Et pour interpeller Poutine il va falloir se lever très tôt.


T'as raison...


----------



## touba (27 Mars 2022)

C'est le CAPTCHA qui génère l'erreur
Dans le bandeau principal sur le site de la CPI il y a un lien direct




__





						| International Criminal Court
					

The International Criminal Court (ICC) investigates and, where warranted, tries individuals charged with the gravest crimes of concern to the international community: genocide, war crimes, crimes against humanity and the crime of aggression.//La Cour pénale internationale (CPI) mène des enquêtes...




					www.icc-cpi.int


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Il faudrait d'abord qu'ils soient arrêtés, la CPI ne juge personne en son absence. Et pour interpeller Poutine il va falloir se lever très tôt.
> La CPI à une page web pour contacter leurs enquêteurs:
> 
> 
> ...




Oui, bien entendu.

Je parlais surtout de délais.
Juger Poutine lui-même nécessiterait qu'il perde le pouvoir, en gros.
Et même dans cette perspective, ce serait au moins des années.

En l'état actuel des choses, ce serait plutôt des hauts gradés de l'armée russe (d'ailleurs souvent grassement payés par Poutine) qu'on pourrait espérer juger à la Haye.
Et encore...

Mais je fais partie des gens qui pensent qu'un effondrement du régime de Poutine dans les mois à venir n'est pas impossible...
Je sais le niveau de désinformation du peuple russe.
Mais je serais tenté de parier sur la jeune génération russe, plus connectée, plus susceptible d'accéder aux informations occidentales. Y-compris en contournant certaines interdictions.
Un mouvement populaire pourrait partir de là...
Ou alors une "révolution de palais", si les hauts gradés de l'armée russe finissent par ne plus accepter la situation...

Je pense qu'avec cette guerre d'agression, qui ne tourne d'ailleurs pas dans le sens qu'il souhaitait, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, Poutine est sans doute actuellement en train de causer sa propre perte.


----------



## touba (27 Mars 2022)

Sinon, pour rajouter à la peine générale... un crève-cœur 








						Ukraine, en images : des animaux dans la guerre
					

Plus de 3,5 millions d’Ukrainiens ont quitté leur pays, un grand nombre d’entre eux s’exilant avec leur animal de compagnie.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## touba (27 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais je serais tenté de parier sur la jeune génération russe, plus connectée, plus susceptible d'accéder aux informations occidentales. Y-compris en contournant certaines interdictions.


Ils savent déjà très bien ce qui se passe réellement en Ukraine.
Seulement si tu l'ouvres c'est 15 ans de tôle donc... t'hésites.

Mais effectivement au Kremlin il y a de somptueux escaliers, Poutine pourrait trébucher dans l'un deux...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2022)

touba a dit:


> Sinon, pour rajouter à la peine générale... un crève-cœur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... ça m'avait frappé aussi ! Ces gens n'ont plus rien et pensent à sauver leurs animaux ...  
Ici, on a tout et nos refuges sont bourrés d'animaux qui sont abandonnés ...


----------



## touba (27 Mars 2022)

pas tous...


----------



## ScapO (27 Mars 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> D'autant que si l'information est tronquée, elle me semble l'être de façon raisonnable.
> Si on n'a pas d'idée précise sur le nombre de morts chez les militaires ukrainiens, les données sont également pour le moins approximatives concernant les morts chez les militaires russes.


Slt Human,

j'ai voulu chercher :coté militaires Russes de 498 à 15000 morts en passant par 5000 , 7000, 10000
498 me semble-t-il annoncé par les russes / 15000 annoncé par les ukrainiens
côté militaires ukrainiens , je n'ai rien trouvé si ce n'est un chiffre de 43 morts.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt Human,
> 
> j'ai voulu chercher :coté militaires Russes de 498 à 15000 morts en passant par 5000 , 7000, 10000
> 498 me semble-t-il annoncé par les russes / 15000 annoncé par les ukrainiens
> côté militaires ukrainiens , je n'ai rien trouvé si ce n'est un chiffre de 43 morts.



Les infos à ce sujet ne sont pas pas très précises, pour les deux pays belligérants. 
On en saura sans doute plus un jour...
En attendant, nous devons nous débrouiller avec ça.


----------



## ScapO (27 Mars 2022)

Oui , on est d'accord , imprécises pour les russes et inexistantes pour les ukrainiens.


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Mars 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Oui , on est d'accord , imprécises pour les russes et inexistantes pour les ukrainiens.



Disons que les occidentaux parlent généralement de plusieurs milliers de morts du côté de l'armée russe.
Actuellement on peut souvent lire ou entendre "de 7 000 à 15 000".
Sauf erreur de ma part, ce sont les estimations de l'Otan.

On sait qu'il y a beaucoup moins de mort du côté militaire ukrainien.
Parce qu'il est plus facile de défendre une place que de la prendre.

Si les Russes veulent prendre une ville à pieds, sans bombardements, juste dans le cadre d'un combat urbain, les militaires assayants perdent à peu près 5 fois plus d'hommes que ceux qui gardent la ville.


Même avec ce genre de proportions estimées à la louche, nous sommes très loin d'un bilan précis.

Peut-être faudra-t-il attendre la fin de de la guerre pour avoir le bilan final, je ne sais pas...


----------



## patxito (27 Mars 2022)

Bruxelles: les images de la manifestation en soutien à l’Ukraine
					

Une manifestation nationale s’est déroulée ce dimanche à partir de 13 heures à Bruxelles, à l’appel de plusieurs organisations et syndicats. Les autorités s’attendaient à « plusieurs milliers » de participants. Les organisateurs envisageaient 5.000 personnes.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## touba (27 Mars 2022)

Le 12 Mars la présidence Ukrainienne annonçait "officiellement" 1300 morts dans leurs rangs, chiffre qui est probablement sous évalué et qui n'est plus vraiment d'actualité 15 jours après.
Les russes avait annoncé un premier bilan de 498 morts, relevé depuis à 1348.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Mars 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... ça m'avait frappé aussi ! Ces gens n'ont plus rien et pensent à sauver leurs animaux ...


C'est pas la première chose que tu ferais, sauver les poilus ?
Sans vouloir faire un corolaire entre moi et ce que vivent ces malheureux, j'ai eu droit, voici 3 ans, à une évacuation gaz chez moi. J'ai fait sortir ma femme avec les gosses et je suis resté 5 minutes de plus pour aller récupérer la chatte qui s'était planquée de peur à cause du barouf. C'est loin d'être une action héroïque, je n'entendais pas la laisser là, c'est tout.
Bon, l'immeuble n'a pas explosé et cette truffe m'a labouré les bras.


----------



## patxito (27 Mars 2022)

Les forces rebelles en Biélorussie ont partiellement coupé la route ferroviaire vers l'Ukraine, selon Kiev - Forbes France
					

Les forces rebelles en Biélorussie, un allié clé de la Russie, ont partiellement coupé une liaison ferroviaire entre le pays et l'Ukraine, ont déclaré les...



					www.forbes.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est pas la première chose que tu ferais, sauver les poilus ?


Bien entendu !  
Mais comme je vis seul avec mes poilus, je leur ai appris aussi les premiers secours au cas où ....
Massage cardiaque par patounage et bouche-à-bouche (mais p..... les vibrisses ça chatouille un max !)


----------



## patxito (28 Mars 2022)

"Ils doivent se rendre ou mourir": un village près de Kiev tente de chasser les Russes  - Challenges
					

"Ils doivent se rendre ou mourir": un village près de Kiev tente de chasser les Russes




					www.challenges.fr


----------



## Powerdom (28 Mars 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : "Le monde entier court un danger terrible", selon le politologue russe Greg Yudin
					

Les négociations entre l'Ukraine et la Russie sont restées vaines. Les Russes continuent de bombarder des villes ukrainiennes. Greg Yudin est politologue, sociologue et professeur à l’Ecole des hautes études en sciences sociales et économiques à Moscou. Selon lui, Vladimir Poutine menace...




					www.franceinter.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine : "Le monde entier court un danger terrible", selon le politologue russe Greg Yudin
> 
> 
> Les négociations entre l'Ukraine et la Russie sont restées vaines. Les Russes continuent de bombarder des villes ukrainiennes. Greg Yudin est politologue, sociologue et professeur à l’Ecole des hautes études en sciences sociales et économiques à Moscou. Selon lui, Vladimir Poutine menace...
> ...






Article très intéressant.
Très sombre. Là, c'est clairement des arguments en faveur de l'hypothèse du pire qui sont évoquées. 

Le contenu de l'article reste absolument d'actualité, d'autant qu'il concerne le moyen et le long terme.

Oui, je pense qu'il y a un risque d'une troisième guerre mondiale.
Oui, Poutine peut absolument menacer le monde... Tout en se désignant lui-même comme étant menacé, ou pourquoi pas attaqué, bref en état de légitime défense.

Il faut prendre tout ça très au sérieux.

Toutefois, je conserve l'espoir que cette guerre en Ukraine affaiblisse Poutine bien davantage que lui-même pouvait l'envisager.
Dans tous les domaines, y-compris dans le domaine militaire.
Sauf à recourir à l'arme nucléaire, et j'ose croire que nous n'en sommes pas encore là, je doute que Poutine ait encore les moyens de ses ambitions, surtout si à terme, la cible de Poutine devait s'étendre au moins à l'ensemble de L'OTAN.


Cela vaut ce que ça vaut, mais je vois suggère la lecture de *cet article*, un peu moins sombre.
Poutine peut vouloir négocier parce qu'il n'est plus très loin des limites de ses capacités militaires pour une guerre conventionnelle...
Ou pour gagner du temps...
Il peut mentir, ne pas respecter ses engagements, etc...
Les négociations continuent d'échouer, mais au moins elles ont lieu. De plus en plus.


----------



## touba (28 Mars 2022)

Si Biden ne s'en mêle pas les négociations pourraient, éventuellement, peut être, aboutir.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mars 2022)

Poutine, de plus en plus *empoisonnant...*


----------



## patxito (30 Mars 2022)

Un missile ukrainien aurait touché un camp militaire en Russie - Crumpe
					

Les forces ukrainiennes ont peut-être riposté à l’intérieur de la […]




					www.crumpe.com


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2022)

Dis donc il y a plus de pub que d'infos sur ton site !


----------



## patxito (30 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dis donc il y a plus de pub que d'infos sur ton site !


Aucune idée, j'utilise toujours un adblocker.


----------



## ScapO (30 Mars 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Dis donc il y a plus de pub que d'infos sur ton site !


Tu enlèves les pubs , il ne reste rien  ou pas grand chose ,c’est dingue à ce point.


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mars 2022)

"Un missile Ukrainien aurait..."
"Les forces Ukrainiennes ont peut-être..."
"Un missile ukrainien semble avoir..."
"Une vidéo...semblait montrer..."
"...l'explosion n'a pas pu être immédiatement confirmée..."
"Si elle est vérifiée, la frappe serait apparemment..."
Ben mon vieux.
Rappel d'un sketch de Coluche :
"On s'autorise à penser dans les milieux autorisés qu'un accord secret aurait été signé"


----------



## aCLR (31 Mars 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Un missile Ukrainien aurait..."
> "Les forces Ukrainiennes ont peut-être..."
> "Un missile ukrainien semble avoir..."
> "Une vidéo...semblait montrer..."
> ...


Et que si t’avais pas de bloqueur de pubs t’en aurais bouffé des messages incitatifs promettant monts et merveilles !


----------



## lamainfroide (31 Mars 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et que si t’avais pas de bloqueur de pubs t’en aurais bouffé des messages incitatifs promettant monts et merveilles !


J'ai désactiver ublock pour voir, ben nib, rien, pas une pub, que dalle.
Je dois avoir un bloqueur de pub caché quelque part, mais je sais pas où.
Bon, c'est pas la question, on s'en fout.


----------



## Powerdom (31 Mars 2022)

voici ce que je vois chez moi :
Bon je fais des recherches pour un fauteuil roulant pour moi, je suis donc bien ciblé


----------



## patxito (31 Mars 2022)

Des soldats russes «refusent d’exécuter les ordres et sabotent leur équipement», selon le renseignement britannique
					

Le chef du renseignement britannique a fait de nouvelles révélations concernant le moral et la situation des forces armées russes ce jeudi.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (31 Mars 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Des soldats russes «refusent d’exécuter les ordres et sabotent leur équipement», selon le renseignement britannique
> 
> 
> Le chef du renseignement britannique a fait de nouvelles révélations concernant le moral et la situation des forces armées russes ce jeudi.
> ...


ça confirme les témoignages de civils ukrainiens entendus hier au JT qui disaient que les forces spéciales russes recherchaient activement les soldats russes déserteurs dans les villages avoisinant Kiev ! 
Enfin "ça confirme" ... autant que faire se peut, bien entendu !


----------



## patxito (1 Avril 2022)

Moscou accuse Kiev d'avoir attaqué un dépôt de pétrole en Russie
					

Un responsable russe a accusé vendredi 1er avril l'Ukraine d'avoir mené une attaque à l'hélicoptère contre un «dépôt de pétrole» dans la ville de...




					www.lefigaro.fr


----------



## Romuald (1 Avril 2022)

Oh les méchants, v'la qu'ils ripostent.

Encore que, je trouve étonnant que des hélicos ukrainiens puissent franchir la frontière, attaquer une cible à 40 km à l'intérieur du territoire russe et revenir tranquillement chez eux. Vérité vraie, poisson d'avril ou intox russe pour justifier la poursuite des combats ?
(par parenthèse patxito, c'est bien de poster des liens, mais un forum est un lieu d'échange, on aimerait avoir ton avis sur ce que tu mets à disposition)


----------



## Powerdom (1 Avril 2022)

Je pense que c'est assez facile avec un avion d'entrer sur un territoire voisin. On a eu le cas en France il y a quelques jours. Le pilote venu d'Italie s'est même permis le survol de quelques zones sensibles.

Et puis plus loin de nous je me souviens bien de Mathias Rust


----------



## boninmi (1 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je pense que c'est assez facile avec un avion d'entrer sur un territoire voisin. On a eu le cas en France il y a quelques jours. Le pilote venu d'Italie s'est même permis le survol de quelques zones sensibles.
> 
> Et puis plus loin de nous je me souviens bien de Mathias Rust


Je croyais qu'ils n'avaient plus d'aviation.


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Je croyais qu'ils n'avaient plus d'aviation.


Il n'en ont plus et nous ne leur livrons pas d'engins volants.
Source officielle.
D'ailleurs, ça mérite réflexion.
À supposer qu'un pays livre des avions à l'Ukraine.
À supposer que ces avions soient utilisés pour aller frapper en Russie.
Est-ce que ça fait du pays fournisseur un cobelligérant ?

[non mais t'imagine qu'il a fallu que j'aille vérifier dans un dico comment s'écrit ce mot ?]


----------



## patxito (2 Avril 2022)

Russie : pourquoi le blocage du web pro-Ukraine menace de s'écrouler
					

Plusieurs signes montrent que la Russie risque rapidement de ne plus avoir les moyens de bloquer internet comme le souhaite le Kremlin.




					www.presse-citron.net


----------



## TimeCapsule (2 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Je croyais qu'ils n'avaient plus d'aviation.


Il suffit d'un CAESAR 6X6 Mark II (ou de son équivalent) pour faire le boulot sans qu'un orteil franchisse la frontière !


----------



## boninmi (2 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Il suffit d'un CAESAR 6X6 Mark II (ou de son équivalent) pour faire le boulot sans qu'un orteil franchisse la frontière !


On parlait d'une attaque d'hélicoptère :

soit ils ont réussi à en planquer un
soit ils ont réussi à en récupérer un abandonné par les Russes, comme certains chars
soit un pilote russe dissident s'est énervé


----------



## touba (2 Avril 2022)

Soit c'est une fausse info russe


----------



## boninmi (2 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Soit c'est une fausse info russe


J'avais omis, comme relevant de l'évidence.


----------



## patxito (2 Avril 2022)

L'ex-procureure du tribunal pénal international appelle à un mandat d'arrêt contre Poutine
					

Alors que la guerre en Ukraine en est à son 38e jour, l’ancienne procureure internationale veut faire porter à Poutine la responsabilité des crimes commis depuis l'invasion.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> L'ex-procureure du tribunal pénal international appelle à un mandat d'arrêt contre Poutine
> 
> 
> Alors que la guerre en Ukraine en est à son 38e jour, l’ancienne procureure internationale veut faire porter à Poutine la responsabilité des crimes commis depuis l'invasion.
> ...




“L’émission d’un tel mandat ne signifie pas que Poutine sera arrêté; s’il reste en Russie, ce ne sera jamais le cas. Mais il lui sera impossible de quitter son pays et ce serait déjà un signal important qu’il a de nombreux États contre lui”, explique-t-elle.

(Carla de Ponte, citée par le hiffingtonlost.)


Je crains qu'il y ait dans cette initiative une sorte de revers de la médaille.
Cela va "braquer" Poutine, mais il est habitué.
Il va être de plus en plus isolé, il y est habitué aussi, mais cette fois-ci ce sera physiquement, géographiquement.
Il sera dans l'incapacité de quitter la Russie et se retrouvera de plus en plus prisonnier de sa propre dictature, des propres imbécilités de sa propagande.
Et si vraiment la folie le menace, il va finir par croire lui-même à sa propre propagande inepte.
Là encore, on n' échappe pas à différents risques d'escalades, y-compris, dans le pire des cas, le risque d'une troisième guerre mondiale nucléaire. Risque présent depuis le début de cette guerre d'agression et de tentative d'invasion et d'annexion de l'Ukraine par l'armée russe.

Oui, hélas, un risque de guerre entre la Russie et l'Otan est possible, avec tout ce que cela peut impliquer.

Je pense qu'il faut assumer tous ces risques et aller encore plus loin.
Pas uniquement parce qu'il est insupportable de voir ce que subit l''Ukraine sans réagir davantage.
Mais parce que la guerre de Poutine vise, au moins à terme, l'Occident dans son ensemble. Et nous, occidentaux, sommes donc tous menacés à plus ou moins long terme.
Tous les risques d'extension de la guerre doivent être assumés.


Je ne sais plus quel philosophe disait récemment qu'il fallait plus de temps pour pour expliquer la lâcheté que le courage.
Il prenait pour exemple ces soldats américains ayant maîtrisé un terroriste dans un TGV (un trajet entre la Belgique et la France, je crois).
Ceux qui n'ont pas bougé ont peiné à expliquer qu'ils n'étaient pas qualifiés pour ça, ou qu'ils avaient peur d'aggraver la situation, etc... Etc...
Ceux qui ont agi ont juste dit qu'ils l'ont fait par instinct, parce qu'ils devaient le faire.

Je ne conclue pas de cette anecdote qu'il faut déclarer la guerre à la Russie, mais qu'il faut par contre continuer à réagir toujours davantage contre cette guerre décidément immonde et totalement impardonnable menée en Ukraine par Poutine.


----------



## patxito (3 Avril 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: des Russes coupables de crimes de guerre à Kiev et Kharkiv, selon Human rights watch
					

L’ONG évoque des viols répétés, des exécutions sommaires et d’autres faits de violence et menaces envers les civils entre le 27 février et la 14 mars.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2022)

Dommage collatéral


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine: des Russes coupables de crimes de guerre à Kiev et Kharkiv, selon Human rights watch
> 
> 
> L’ONG évoque des viols répétés, des exécutions sommaires et d’autres faits de violence et menaces envers les civils entre le 27 février et la 14 mars.
> ...


"Pour rappel, les lois de la guerre interdisent les homicides volontaires, les viols et autres violences sexuelles, la torture et les traitements inhumains des combattants capturés et des civils en détention. Le pillage et les saccages sont également interdits. Quiconque ordonne ou commet délibérément de tels actes, ou les aide et les encourage, est responsable de crimes de guerre".
Je suis toujours décontenancé par le fait que dans une situation où des gens tuent d'autres gens, on décrète qu'il y a manière et manière de s'y prendre.
Alors que, j'ai le sentiment que, peu importe la manière, tuer quelqu'un n'est pas normal.
On ne va pas épiloguer, ça ne semble pas être l'avis général.
On va faire comme si je n'étais pas intervenu.
N'empêche, je persiste, tuer quelqu'un c'est pas bien (pas plus que le tabasser, le violer et autres merditudes du genre).


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2022)

Moi ce qui me fait rire (très très jaune) c'est qu'il existe des 'lois de la guerre'. Alors qu'une fois la guerre déclenchée, dans la tête  des belligérants il n'y en a plus qu'une : Tous les moyens sont bons.

Note : patxito, on attend toujours ton sentiment sur ce que tu postes


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> "Pour rappel, les lois de la guerre interdisent les homicides volontaires, les viols et autres violences sexuelles, la torture et les traitements inhumains des combattants capturés et des civils en détention. Le pillage et les saccages sont également interdits. Quiconque ordonne ou commet délibérément de tels actes, ou les aide et les encourage, est responsable de crimes de guerre".
> Je suis toujours décontenancé par le fait que dans une situation où des gens tuent d'autres gens, on décrète qu'il y a manière et manière de s'y prendre.
> Alors que, j'ai le sentiment que, peu importe la manière, tuer quelqu'un n'est pas normal.
> On ne va pas épiloguer, ça ne semble pas être l'avis général.
> ...





Romuald a dit:


> Moi ce qui me fait rire (très très jaune) c'est qu'il existe des 'lois de la guerre'. Alors qu'une fois la guerre déclenchée, dans la tête  des belligérants il n'y en a plus qu'une : Tous les moyens sont bons.
> 
> Note : patxito, on attend toujours ton sentiment sur ce que tu postes





Oui, tuer, violer, piller, massacrer sans distinction, ce n'est pas bien.
Même tuer d'une façon ou d'une autre, ce n'est jamais bien.

D'accord avec toi, lamainfroide, au moins sur le principe.
Parce que parfois, face à une agression, on n'a pas toujours le choix.


Quant à dire comme toi, Romuald, qu'au bout d'un moment, "Tous les moyens sont bons", même si c'est dit avec une ironie (très) grinçante :  non. 


Cela peut presque sembler paradoxal, mais c'est pourtant fondamental : la guerre obéit à des lois.

Je ne vais rien tenter d'original ni même de personnel, je vais simplement renvoyer à un lien posté par Patxito, * dans ce post*.

C'est donc dans *cet article*, que Julia Grignon, professeure en droit et spécialiste de la Russie, livre un point de vue passionnant sur la question.
Comme je vais en dire beaucoup de bien, je commence par une petite réserve par laquelle je vais quand même donner un tout petit peu raison à Romuald. Quand un conflit est commencé, les gens en situation de combat ne vont pas toujours avoir en tête toute les règles de la guerre, dont certaines pourraient presque relever de "subtilités". Pas évident de garder tout ça en intégralité à l'esprit quand on combat pour sauver sa peau. D'autant moins quand on n'est pas militaire de métier, ni même récemment engagé.

Ces réserves étant posées, il y a tout de même dans les règles de la guerre des choses qui devraient sembler évidentes à chacun : par exemple, on n'a jamais le droit de viser délibérément des cibles civiles.
Ou pour le dire autrement, il faut absolument distinguer les inévitables "dommages collatéraux", comme quelques civils, dans une proportion aussi faible que possible, victimes de frappes militaires ayant visé des cibles militaires, et d'autre part, des crimes de guerre caractérisés, dans lesquels les civils sont délibérément, massivement, de manière répétée et systématiquement visés.
Sur les statuts de belligérants, ceux qui sont concernés et ceux qui ne le sont pas, par exemple, j'avoue que les choses sont parfois plus subtiles.
Mais les militaires de métier, au moins, et surtout les hauts officiers devraient connaître tout ça par cœur.

C'est pourquoi je vois recommande très vivement la lecture de l'article que je cite à la suite de Patxito, pour avoir un aperçu clair de quelques-unes des règles les plus fondamentales de la guerre.

C'est concis, précis, didactique, et c'est à ce jour ce que j'ai lu de meilleur sur le sujet.
Au moins à l'échelle du conflit ukrainien. Voire au-delà.


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2022)

Je reconnais que ma formule est un peu à l'emporte pièce, mais il faut aussi arrêter des jouer les bisounours au pays des teletubbies : cite moi un seul conflit au cours duquel les lois de la guerre ont été intégralement respectées d'un bout à l'autre.

D'un autre côté, c'était _un peu_ pour faire réagir patxito, mais visiblement le monsieur est plutôt rétif aux appels du pied. Parce que je me répète, un forum est un lieu d'échange. Et je précise : sachant qu'a priori nous sommes assez grands pour nous informer sur les évènements qui nous intéressent quels qu'ils soient ('actus amusantes ou pas...', ce n'est pas à toi que je pense), si nous participons ici c'est pour discuter. Ou alors il n'a aucun avis sur ce qu'il poste autre que peut-être 'salauds de russes', autre formule à l'emporte pièce dont nous avons, cher HF, déjà discuté, mais sans qu'il réagisse, ce qui fait que je m'autorise à penser que c'est son sentiment.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> cite moi un seul conflit au cours duquel les lois de la guerre ont été intégralement respectées d'un bout à l'autre




Aucun.

La guerre est toujours effrayante, triste, sale.
Mais celle-ci est tout particulièrement immonde.

Les règles ne sont pas faites pour rendre les guerres inoffensives, propres, ou gentilles.
Elles sont faites pour limiter les dégâts.
Et pour tracer des lignes rouges. Les massacres délibérés de civils, de même, évidemment, que les viols, actes de tortures, pillages et autres "exactions" sont à l'évidence des crimes de guerre.

D'ailleurs, pour qui a lu l'article que je recommandais dans mon post précédent, les manquements aux règles de la guerre concernent aussi le camp ukrainien.
Auquel il est assentiellement reproché de ne pas avoir officiellement incorporé dans les forces militaires combattantes des gens ayant pris part aux combats. Des civiles ayant défendu selon les cas leur maison, leur quartier, leur village, leur ville, etc...
De même que les Ukrainiens n'ont pas toujours respecté l'anonymat de leurs prisonniers, parfois exhibés dans les médias, y-compris avec leur visage assorti de leur identité.

Rien à voir, mais vraiment rien, avec les innombrables crimes de guerre du camp russe, avec des immeubles entiers détruits, de même que bien d'autres cibles civiles, y-compris écoles, hôpitaux, etc...
Et même des villes rasées à plus de 90%.
Marioupol en est le symbole, sans être malheureusement le seul cas concerné.


Ce qui est reproché au camp ukrainien est donc bien peu de choses en comparaison de ce qui est reproché au camp russe.

Du coup, "salauds de Russes"?...
À l'échelle des forces combattantes, c'est un raccourci presque tentant... Mais non. Je ne veux pas croire que tous les militaires russes se comportent comme des salauds.
Même à l'époque du Nazisme, certains militaires allemands ont essayé de résister à Hitler. Beaucoup d'entre eux l'ont payé de leur vie.
Et "salauds de Russes" à l'échelle du peuple russe : Jamais. Il est lui même victime de Poutine. Mais je sais que toi et moi sommes d'accord là-dessus. 
Mais "salaud de Poutine", ça oui, sans l'ombre du moindre doute.



Mais je comprends ta formule "salauds de Russes" pour évoquer de façon ironique des points de vue trop manichéens pour ta propre manière de voir les choses.


----------



## touba (3 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> cite moi un seul conflit au cours duquel les lois de la guerre ont été intégralement respectées d'un bout à l'autre.


La France au Mali. À aucun moment la France n'a pris une décision militaire contraire aux conventions de Genève.
Ce qui n'exclue pas des actes isolés parmi les troupes mais c'est justement l'intérêt de ces conventions elles définissent un cadre juridique qui soumet le ou les auteurs de crime de guerre, état, officiers, sous-officiers, hommes du rang, bleusailles à un jugement et le cas échéant à une condamnation.

Le fait que les conventions de Genève existent n'empêchent pas les crimes mais elle permet de les punir.








						Conventions de Genève du 12 Août 1949
					

Conventions de Genève du 12 Août 1949  Document PDF du CICR reprenant les 4 principaux points de la convention de 1949.  Fondement du Droit Humanitaire International (DIH) et de la Croix-Rouge. Signées par la quasi-totalité des pays du monde, les...




					regionalis.fr


----------



## patxito (3 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je reconnais que ma formule est un peu à l'emporte pièce, mais il faut aussi arrêter des jouer les bisounours au pays des teletubbies : cite moi un seul conflit au cours duquel les lois de la guerre ont été intégralement respectées d'un bout à l'autre.
> 
> D'un autre côté, c'était _un peu_ pour faire réagir patxito, mais visiblement le monsieur est plutôt rétif aux appels du pied. Parce que je me répète, un forum est un lieu d'échange. Et je précise : sachant qu'a priori nous sommes assez grands pour nous informer sur les évènements qui nous intéressent quels qu'ils soient ('actus amusantes ou pas...', ce n'est pas à toi que je pense), si nous participons ici c'est pour discuter. Ou alors il n'a aucun avis sur ce qu'il poste autre que peut-être 'salauds de russes', autre formule à l'emporte pièce dont nous avons, cher HF, déjà discuté, mais sans qu'il réagisse, ce qui fait que je m'autorise à penser que c'est son sentiment.


Je suis bien un monsieur, et j'ai bien un avis sur cette guerre, qui me paraît facile à deviner au vu des links postés : je soutiens le peuple ukrainien dans une guerre qu'il n'a pas déclenchée, qui est pour ce qui le concerne de pure légitime défense, et qu'il mène de manière très honorable de façon générale, contrairement aux troupes russes dont les exactions sont épouvantables.

Je ne vois pas très bien, sauf à être d'une mauvaise foi crasse, quelle autre opinion serait possible quant à ce conflit. Et je n'ai rien contre le peuple russe, par contre son dictateur sanguinaire est une belle crapule, de même que tous ceux qui le servent volontairement (et aveuglément).


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Le fait que les conventions de Genève existent n'empêchent pas les crimes mais elle permet de les punir.


Nous sommes d'accord, sinon le TPI n'existerait pas et d'ailleurs je n'ai jamais dit qu'elles n'avaient pas lieu d'être. Simplement qu'elles ne servaient rapidement à rien dans le cadre d'un conflit, _pendant_ le conflit pour préciser.
Quant à la France au Mali, d'accord - et tant mieux, mais la je parle de guerre entre états, avec un agresseur et un agressé, pas d'une opération TOE antiterroriste.


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> j'ai bien un avis sur cette guerre, qui me paraît facile à deviner


D'autant plus facile quand on lit ta signature, et je pense qu'ici nous avons tous le même, y compris la distinction entre les Russes et Poutine. Ce n'est pas ton avis sur la guerre que je demande, mais sur les faits décrits dans les liens que tu postes. Ca fait réagir plusieurs d'entre nous, pourquoi pas toi ? parce que comme déjà dit, je pense que ce fil n'est pas notre seul mode d'information sur le conflit


----------



## patxito (3 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Nous sommes d'accord, sinon le TPI n'existerait pas et d'ailleurs je n'ai jamais dit qu'elles n'avaient pas lieu d'être. Simplement qu'elles ne servaient rapidement à rien dans le cadre d'un conflit, _pendant_ le conflit pour préciser.
> Quant à la France au Mali, d'accord - et tant mieux, mais la je parle de guerre entre états, avec un agresseur et un agressé, pas d'une opération TOE antiterroriste.


La notion de guerre renvoie précisément en droit à une réalité précise, celle des conflits armés entre États.

Quant à l'absence d'utilité du droit de la guerre, outre que les coupables des infractions à celui-ci peuvent être poursuivis personnellement, Julia Grignon (que je ne connais pas personnellement, je précise à toutes fins), déjà citée ci-dessus, a répondu à cette objection :



> Il est important, dans le moment dans lequel nous sommes, de rappeler les règles. Évidemment elles sont violées, mais ce n’est pas parce qu’elles sont violées qu’il faut considérer qu’elles n’ont aucune utilité. Si, par exemple, des enfants sont séparés de leur mère à Kiev au moment de prendre le train pour fuir les hostilités, des organismes humanitaires vont faire en sorte que ces enfants retrouvent leur famille.
> 
> Lorsque des prisonniers russes se rendent, qu’ils sont recueillis par les forces ukrainiennes et qu’on leur permet de donner des nouvelles à leurs familles, cela aussi, c’est la mise en oeuvre du droit international humanitaire. Il faut faire attention à la manière dont nous percevons les conflits armés et les violations qui sont commises car en réalité si on ne fait que dire que ce droit est violé, tout le monde va s’en désintéresser. Je suis absolument convaincue que, pour les civils qui en ce moment fuient les hostilités, ce droit fait une différence fondamentale. Ils ont besoin que l’on milite pour l’utilisation de ce droit.


----------



## touba (3 Avril 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Simplement qu'elles ne servaient rapidement à rien dans le cadre d'un conflit, _pendant_ le conflit pour préciser.


Lors d'une guerre entre gens biens ? Une France - Belgique ?



Romuald a dit:


> mais la je parle de guerre entre états, avec un agresseur et un agressé, pas d'une opération TOE antiterroriste.


Mais à partir du moment où une armée participe à un opération militaire alors elle est soumise à ces conventions. Peu importe comment tu l'appelles, guerre, opération, sécurisation...

Mais effectivement ce n'est pas une guerre entre deux nations dans la cadre des opérations Serval et Barkhane.


----------



## touba (3 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Quant à l'absence d'utilité du droit de la guerre, outre que les coupables des infractions à celui-ci peuvent être poursuivis personnellement, Julia Grignon (que je ne connais pas personnellement, je précise à toutes fins), déjà citée ci-dessus, a répondu à cette objection :


C'est un message sur ce forum ? Ou bien tu cites un article ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Lors d'une guerre entre gens biens ? Une France - Belgique ?


Une nuit, j'ai rêvé qu'avec quelques copains bien aguerris, on envahissait la France !  
Malheureusement, dès le passage de la frontière, on avait déjà fait quelques victimes ...  ... une petite dizaine de français morts ... ... de rire en nous voyant arriver !  
Alors, on s'est arrêtés à Auchan et on a acheté quelques Maroilles avant de rentrer !


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une nuit, j'ai rêvé qu'avec quelques copains bien aguerris, on envahissait la France !
> Malheureusement, dès le passage de la frontière, on avait déjà fait quelques victimes ...  ... une petite dizaine de français morts ... ... de rire en nous voyant arriver !
> Alors, on s'est arrêtés à Auchan et on a acheté quelques Maroilles avant de rentrer !




D'accord pour une guerre entre la France et la Belgique si la seule arme autorisée est l'humour ! 




Bloc de spoiler



C'est une mauvaise idée... 
Si la seule arme autorisée est l'humour, la Belgique a déjà gagné...


----------



## patxito (3 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est un message sur ce forum ? Ou bien tu cites un article ?











						Invasion russe de l'Ukraine : quelles sont les règles de la guerre et ont-elles été enfreintes ?
					

Est-il légal pour les Forces armées russes de viser des bâtiments civils ? Quelles sont les armes interdites ? Comment faire la différence...




					information.tv5monde.com


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> La notion de guerre renvoie précisément en droit à une réalité précise, celle des conflits armés entre États.


C'est précisement ce que j'ai dit, pensan fevoir préciser


patxito a dit:


> Julia Grignon (que je ne connais pas personnellement, je précise à toutes fins), déjà citée ci-dessus, a répondu à cette objection :


Mais y a-t-il besoin de lois pour ça ? Il s'agit simplement de faire preuve d'humanité, mais ok, même si ça va sans dire - au moins pour les exemples cités -, ça va mieux en le disant.


touba a dit:


> Lors d'une guerre entre gens biens


Entre autres parce qu'on peut supposer que pour eux cela va sans dire (voir ci-dessus), mais surtout entre gens pas biens, qui n'auront aucun scrupule à les ignorer.


touba a dit:


> Mais à partir du moment où une armée participe à un opération militaire alors elle est soumise à ces conventions.


D'où mon 'tant mieux' au sujet de la France au Mali


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2022)

Il y a surtout des règles qui permettront rapidement de peut-être définir ce conflit comme un génocide de la population ukrainienne. Clairement, le but de Moscou est de remplacer les habitants de l'Ukraine par de "vrais" Russes. Ça fait peur.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)

*L'Ukraine interdit onze partis politiques d'opposition accusés d'être "pro-russes"*


----------



## touba (4 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Il y a surtout des règles qui permettront rapidement de peut-être définir ce conflit comme un génocide de la population ukrainienne. Clairement, le but de Moscou est de remplacer les habitants de l'Ukraine par de "vrais" Russes. Ça fait peur.


On est loin d'un génocide, très loin.
Si les russes avaient voulu "remplacer" la population ukrainienne ils s'y seraient pris autrement. Il y a probablement des milliers de civils morts, assassinés, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler un génocide.


----------



## touba (4 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *L'Ukraine interdit onze partis politiques d'opposition accusés d'être "pro-russes"*


Et ton sentiment à ce sujet se traduit par le fait d'avoir mis le lien gras ? C'est grossier comme analyse.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Et ton sentiment à ce sujet se traduit par le fait d'avoir mis le lien gras ? C'est grossier comme analyse.


Manifestement, j'ai eu raison de soigner la présentation !


----------



## patxito (4 Avril 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *L'Ukraine interdit onze partis politiques d'opposition accusés d'être "pro-russes"*


Et ? L’intelligence avec l’ennemi, cela relève de la haute trahison.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Et ? L’intelligence avec l’ennemi, cela relève de la haute trahison.


Moi intelligent ? 

T'es  un drôle de comique, toi !


----------



## Gwen (4 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> On est loin d'un génocide, très loin.


C'est pourtant ce que pense Zelensky. C'est du moins le début d'un génocide. Il serait bon de les arrêter avant que ça ne soit vraiment trop tard.

https://edition.cnn.com/videos/world/2022/04/04/ukraine-russia-zelensky-genocide-bucha-nr-vpx.cnn


----------



## patxito (4 Avril 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: des images satellite de Boutcha révèlent le mensonge des Russes
					

Des images apparues ce week-end ont montré des civils morts dans les rues de Boutcha. Les Russes ont nié leur responsabilité, expliquant que les corps ont été placés après leur départ. Ce n’est pas ce que montrent les images satellite de Boutcha, analysées par le New York Times.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## touba (4 Avril 2022)

gwen a dit:


> C'est pourtant ce que pense Zelensky. C'est du moins le début d'un génocide. Il serait bon de les arrêter avant que ça ne soit vraiment trop tard.


Et il a bien le droit de le penser mais un génocide ça se prouve, ça se démontre, et tout ne peut pas être considéré comme tel.
Néanmoins je te rejoins sur le fait que génocide ou pas ces atrocités doivent être stoppées...


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Néanmoins je te rejoins sur le fait que génocide ou pas ces atrocités doivent être stoppées...


Oui, mais comment, bordel ?


----------



## touba (5 Avril 2022)

Jean-Claude Van Damme, Chuck Norris, Steven Seagal, y'a plein de solutions...


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Et il a bien le droit de le penser mais un génocide ça se prouve, ça se démontre, et tout ne peut pas être considéré comme tel.
> Néanmoins je te rejoins sur le fait que génocide ou pas ces atrocités doivent être stoppées...


Un génocide, ça se mesure après coup. Il serait donc bon de stopper cette folie avant que cela ne le devienne.


----------



## Toum'aï (5 Avril 2022)

Les américains vont envoyer discrètement un bateau de guerre en mer Noire...







​


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)

Quand on est con et voleur… la soldatesque russe est décidément pathétique 









						Les Ukrainiens utilisent "Find My" pour suivre les troupes russes
					

Les Ukrainiens utiliseraient la technologie Find My d'Apple pour suivre les mouvements des troupes russes.




					www.iphonote.com


----------



## lamainfroide (7 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Quand on est con et voleur… la soldatesque russe est décidément pathétique
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Énorme.
Je ne sais pas si je dois éclater de rire ou être totalement abasourdi.


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2022)

C'est surtout là que l'on voit que c'est important de sécuriser les appareils sans donner les clefs aux divers gouvernements.


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)

En Ukraine, Anonymous s'attaque directement aux soldats russes
					

-1167




					www.journaldugeek.com


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)

En pause ou en panne ? L'état des forces russes pose question en Ukraine
					

L'armée russe se concentre-t-elle sur sa réorganisation logistique ? Ou les difficultés auxquelles elle est confrontée sont telles qu'elle n'a d'autres choix que d'abaisser ses ambitions ? Après six semaines de guerre entamée dans la difficulté, la question demeure.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> On est loin d'un génocide, très loin.
> Si les russes avaient voulu "remplacer" la population ukrainienne ils s'y seraient pris autrement. Il y a probablement des milliers de civils morts, assassinés, mais ce n'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler un génocide.


A partir de combien de victimes d'après toi ?


----------



## Powerdom (7 Avril 2022)

C'est de 2014 mais c'est parfois bien d'avoir un éclairage ancien









						De Mélenchon à Le Pen, qui demande la livraison du Mistral à la Russie ?
					

Coût économique, risque de compromettre d'autres contrats, alignement sur les Etats-Unis... La décision de Paris est critiquée de la gauche de la gauche au FN, en passant par une partie de la droite gaulliste.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## boninmi (7 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> C'est de 2014 mais c'est parfois bien d'avoir un éclairage ancien
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Un autre éclairage ancien, qui permet de comprendre la complexité des situations dans cette région:









						Comme des chevaux qui dorment debout de Paolo Rumiz - Editions Arthaud
					

Comme des chevaux qui dorment debout : présentation du livre de Paolo Rumiz publié aux Editions Arthaud. «Les vainqueurs des guerres modernes ont la mémoire courte, pour ne pas dire ossifiée. Faite d’arcs de triomphe, d’ossuaires glacés, de levers du drapeau, de trompettes, tambours et...




					www.arthaud.fr


----------



## touba (7 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> A partir de combien de victimes d'après toi ?


Ce n'est pas le nombre qui compte c'est la raison.
Fais des recherches...


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)

Vraiment minables les soldats russes :









						Depuis le Bélarus, des soldats russes envoient chez eux des colis d’objets pillés en Ukraine
					

En récupérant des images de vidéo-surveillance, un groupe d’activistes bélarusses révèle les pratiques de pillages auxquels s’adonne l’armée russe en Ukraine.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## touba (7 Avril 2022)

J'y crois.
Mais a t-on prouvé avec certitude la provenance des objets envoyés et les adresses de destination avant de rendre public les noms et numéros de téléphone de ces soldats ? Les cyber-activistes ne peuvent se substituer ni à la police ni à la justice, ces images, à l'intérêt non négligeable, auraient du être transmises à la CPI ou à la procureure générale ukrainienne.


----------



## boninmi (7 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> J'y crois.
> Mais a t-on prouvé avec certitude la provenance des objets envoyés et les adresses de destination avant de rendre public les noms et numéros de téléphone de ces soldats ? Les cyber-activistes ne peuvent se substituer ni à la police ni à la justice, ces images, à l'intérêt non négligeable, auraient du être transmises à la CPI ou à la procureure générale ukrainienne.


Oui, bon, mais hein .


----------



## touba (7 Avril 2022)

Ben oui mais non. On est pas des sauvages, nous. Si ?


----------



## patxito (7 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> J'y crois.
> Mais a t-on prouvé avec certitude la provenance des objets envoyés et les adresses de destination avant de rendre public les noms et numéros de téléphone de ces soldats ? Les cyber-activistes ne peuvent se substituer ni à la police ni à la justice, ces images, à l'intérêt non négligeable, auraient du être transmises à la CPI ou à la procureure générale ukrainienne.


Il n’y a aucune chance que ces trouffions russes aient acheté ces biens avec leur paie, ce sont incontestablement des pilleurs ou des receleurs. Et rien n’empêche la CPI de se saisir de ces images comme pièces à charge à l’avenir, mais dans l’immédiat elles ont le mérite d’illustrer la bassesse morale de ces crapules.


----------



## touba (7 Avril 2022)

Non mais je parle surtout de la divulgation publique des noms et des numéros de téléphone des soldats incriminés.








						Hajun Project published data of 34 more marauder soldiers of the Russian Armed Forces, who may be involved in crimes on the territory of Ukraine
					

Data of soldiers of the Russian Armed Forces, who sent TV, clothes, and even a coffee machine from Mazyr to Russia




					motolko.help
				






patxito a dit:


> Il n’y a aucune chance que ces trouffions russes aient acheté ces biens avec leur paie, ce sont incontestablement des pilleurs ou des receleurs


Non il n'y a pas *aucune chance* et ce n'est pas *incontestable*.
C'est plus que probable mais c'est tout.


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> A partir de combien de victimes d'après toi ?


Quarante-douze-mille ?!


----------



## boninmi (7 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Quarante-douze-mille ?!


Il y a des fois ça fait rigoler mais en fait non.


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il y a des fois ça fait rigoler mais en fait non.


Tu as raison. J’ai merdé… Désolé ^^


----------



## boninmi (7 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu as raison. J’ai merdé… Désolé ^^


Non. On peut rire de tout mais pas avec n'importe qui. On a aussi besoin de rire dans cette situation merdique et je ne suis pas persuadé que tu sois n'importe qui.


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ce n'est pas le nombre qui compte c'est la raison.
> Fais des recherches...




J'avais déjà donné ce lien, mais ma référence en la matière est *la définition du génocide selon l'ONU*.

Je vois donne dans la foulée l'extrait principal, concernant donc la définition du génocide :



			
				ONU a dit:
			
		

> Selon la Convention, le génocide s'entend d'un certain nombre d'actes commis dans l'intention de détruire, intégralement ou en partie, un groupe national, ethnique, racial ou religieux tels que : le meurtre de membres du groupe; l'atteinte grave à l'intégrité physique ou mentale de membres du groupe; la soumission intentionnelle du groupe à des conditions d'existence devant entraîner sa destruction physique totale ou partielle; l'application des mesures visant à entraver les naissances au sein du groupe; et le transfert forcé d'enfants du groupe à un autre groupe.




De mon point de vue, nous y sommes.


----------



## patxito (9 Avril 2022)

__





						Microsoft perturbe des cyberattaques visant l'Ukraine
					

GNT est le portail Hi-Tech français consacré aux nouvelles technologies (internet, logiciel, matériel, mobilité, entreprise) et au jeu vidéo PC et consoles.




					www.generation-nt.com


----------



## Lio70 (9 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'avais déjà donné ce lien, mais ma référence en la matière est *la définition du génocide selon l'ONU*.


Il y a eu une époque, sur MacGé, où nous n'étions pas loin du génocide, quand je me souviens de la façon dont on traitait les utilisateurs de Windows...


----------



## patxito (12 Avril 2022)

L’Ukraine affirme avoir déjoué une cyberattaque de la Russie contre son réseau électrique
					

Les dégâts causés par cette attaque sont incertains, mais elle semblait conçue pour en infliger un maximum. Le service de renseignement militaire russe est à nouveau pointé.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## touba (13 Avril 2022)

Ne ratez pas cette enquête du New-York Times sur l'horreur de Boutcha.
Il suffit de s'inscrire, l'article est gratuit.








						Bucha’s Month of Terror
					

We documented dozens of killings of civilians and interviewed scores of witnesses to uncover Russian atrocities in Ukraine.



					www.nytimes.com


----------



## patxito (13 Avril 2022)

Une bataille de tunnels et de souterrains est en cours à Marioupol
					

La chute de la ville ukrainienne de Marioupol aux mains des Russes semble inévitable, mais elle bloque sur un groupe de combattants cachés dans les tunnels d'un vaste ensemble industriel, un dispositif tactique que bien des armées ont déjà utilisé.




					www.levif.be


----------



## patxito (14 Avril 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : le croiseur Moskva, vaisseau amiral de la flotte russe en mer Noire 'gravement endommagé'
					

La Russie a subi un de ses plus gros revers matériels depuis le début de l'invasion de l'Ukraine, le croiseur Moskva,...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## touba (14 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Une bataille de tunnels et de souterrains est en cours à Marioupol
> 
> 
> La chute de la ville ukrainienne de Marioupol aux mains des Russes semble inévitable, mais elle bloque sur un groupe de combattants cachés dans les tunnels d'un vaste ensemble industriel, un dispositif tactique que bien des armées ont déjà utilisé.
> ...




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1514029959001612291


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2022)

*Le navire amiral russe a coulé.*


Deux versons en présence.

Selon Poutine, ces maladroits de marins russes ont eux-mêmes coulé leur propre navire amiral suite à un incendie accidentel qui aurait mis le feu à leurs munitions.

Du côté ukrainien, les militaires ukrainiens ont touché le navire amiral russe avec des missiles Neptune. 


Entre les deux versions, je n'ai pas eu de difficulté à choisir la plus convaincante à mes yeux. 
Faites votre choix.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Avril 2022)

*Poutine limoge plusieurs responsables du FSB. * 

J'ai l'impression que le temps se couvre au-dessus du Kremlin...


----------



## patxito (15 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> *Le navire amiral russe a coulé.*
> 
> 
> Deux versons en présence.
> ...


Touché-coulé !

Il ne sera pas remplacé : la Turquie a fermé les détroits du Bosphore et des Dardanelles aux navires de guerre russes le 28 février dernier.


----------



## touba (15 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Entre les deux versions, je n'ai pas eu de difficulté à choisir la plus convaincante à mes yeux.
> Faites votre choix


Difficile de faire un choix objectif... On aimerait que ce soit l'armée ukrainienne qui l'ai coulé mais en y réfléchissant bien ce n'est même pas très important, ce qui l'est c'est que dorénavant il est inoffensif et va servir de refuge aux poissons de la mer noire... En espérant qu'il ne déclenche pas une mini pollution avec ses réservoirs de carburant.


----------



## touba (15 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que le temps se couvre au-dessus du Kremlin...


Les limogeages poutiniens sont légions et il n'a pas attendu cette guerre pour rebattre les cartes des différents services russes.
A mon avis ça ne dit rien sur les difficultés qu'il pourrait rencontrer dans cette guerre.

On se réjouit un peu vite que les troupes russes se soient repliées au sud-est de l'Ukraine mais quand on voit le cauchemar à Marioupol et Boutcha et ce qui attend les habitants du Donbass je pense que personne sur place ne se réjouit de quoique ce soit...
L'armée russe ne bat pas en retraite, elle re-déploie ses assassins.


----------



## lamainfroide (15 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> L'armée russe ne bat pas en retraite, elle re-déploie ses assassins.


Je ne suis pas un stratège, loin s'en faut, mais j'ai un avis et je le donne.
Nous partageons peut-être la même vision.
Phase 1 : Attaquer de tous les côtés pour semer la chaos. Le mec peut se le permettre, il a le nombre avec lui.
Subir des pertes est très certainement le dernier des soucis (sur le nombre, hein - et puis ce ne sont que des soldats).
Dans le même temps, détruire un maximum de bases logistiques (ou estimé comme tel).
Phase 2 : Revenir se concentrer sur l'objectif premier. Le mec a toujours, quoiqu'on en dise, le nombre avec lui.
Ne pas se soucier des ravitaillements éventuels sur le front, le mec a toujours la capacité d'envoyer des missiles longue portée.

Il n'y a de quoi se réjouir sur rien.


----------



## patlek (15 Avril 2022)

Je partage pas l' avis.

Je pense que poutine a cru que ça allait etre du gateau, juste l' affaire de 2/3 semaines, et hop!!, il installait un gouvernement fantoche de type dictatorial façon Biélorussie, les doigts dans le nez.
Il a pas vu que l' état de son armée laissait à désirer; qu'il y aurait de la résistance un peu plus coriace que prévu, qu'au niveau international, !ça bougerait cette fois, un peu plus que pour l' annexion de la Crimée; et que toute son opération tournerait au quazi fiasco. Pas un fiasco total si il prend les province de l'est, mais un fiasco, parce que économiquement, il va le payer très cher, ce qui est dommage pour les russes, ce ne sont jamais les dictateurs ou les autocrates qui se retrouvent avec l' assiette vide. Les dictateurs et autocrates mangent toujours à leur faim, voire meme, c' est caviar à tous les repas.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2022)

J'espère pour lui que le commandant du Moskva s'est laissé couler avec son navire ... sinon ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Avril 2022)

Je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas de conscrits parmi les soldats russes ...
En début de semaine, j'ai vu des interviews de soldats russes stationnés à Marioupol chargés de "nettoyer" le site industriel encore occupé par les ukrainiens !
A ma grande surprise, j'ai vu de très jeunes hommes qui semblaient avoir 18/19 ans, inquiets et apeurés d'avoir en face d'eux des membres du bataillon AZOV et qui osaient dire aux journalistes que les combats étaient très difficiles !
Alors, à moins que ces interviews soient "orientées" pour ne nous montrer que ces très jeunes soldats, j'ai eu un sentiment de dégoût face à cette jeunesse sacrifiée pour assouvir les envies expansionnistes de quelques uns ...
Cela me ramène aux nombreuses images de chars russes abandonnés, versés dans les fossés ou tombés d'un pont à cause de l'inexpérience de leurs conducteurs !
OK, je ne vais pas pleurer sur les russes, mais ... triste quand même !


----------



## patxito (15 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je croyais qu'il n'y avait pas de conscrits parmi les soldats russes ...
> En début de semaine, j'ai vu des interviews de soldats russes stationnés à Marioupol chargés de "nettoyer" le site industriel encore occupé par les ukrainiens !
> A ma grande surprise, j'ai vu de très jeunes hommes qui semblaient avoir 18/19 ans, inquiets et apeurés d'avoir en face d'eux des membres du bataillon AZOV et qui osaient dire aux journalistes que les combats étaient très difficiles !
> Alors, à moins que ces interviews soient "orientées" pour ne nous montrer que ces très jeunes soldats, j'ai eu un sentiment de dégoût face à cette jeunesse sacrifiée pour assouvir les envies expansionnistes de quelques uns ...
> ...


Ce sont en effet des gamins que Poupou le cinglé à envoyer au massacre, d’où l’absence de résultat…

Et en plus de chars, il y a maintenant des centaines des russes qui reposent au fond de la mer noire…









						Guerre en Ukraine : l'équipage du Moskva n'a pas pu être sauvé, affirme l'Ukraine "parfaitement consciente qu'on ne nous pardonnera pas"
					

L'équipage du croiseur Moskva, qui a fait naufrage en mer Noire jeudi, n'a pas pu être sauvé, a affirmé vendredi une responsable militaire ukrainienne, estimant que Moscou ne "pardonnerait pas" à Kiev d'avoir coulé ce vaisseau "symbole de ses ambitions impérialistes".




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## touba (18 Avril 2022)

C'est fou comme on s'y intéresse de moins en moins, il nous faudrait une nouvelle actu chaude, la guerre en Ukraine c'est has-been...
À moins que Poutine nous sorte la bombe nucléaire, alors là ça repartirait comme en 40 ! J'ai trop hâte !


----------



## boninmi (18 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est fou comme on s'y intéresse de moins en moins, il nous faudrait une nouvelle actu chaude, la guerre en Ukraine c'est has-been...
> À moins que Poutine nous sorte la bombe nucléaire, alors là ça repartirait comme en 40 ! J'ai trop hâte !


Ne t'excite pas. C'est une guerre entre l'Occident et la Russie. Même si on ne sait pas trop ce qu'est l'Occident, elle n'est pas près de finir.


----------



## Human-Fly (19 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est fou comme on s'y intéresse de moins en moins, il nous faudrait une nouvelle actu chaude, la guerre en Ukraine c'est has-been...
> À moins que Poutine nous sorte la bombe nucléaire, alors là ça repartirait comme en 40 ! J'ai trop hâte !




Tu as raison.

Dans une période de ce genre, une petite piqûre de rappel sur un mode "hyper provoc" assumé, ça peut faire du bien.

En ce qui me concerne, pour les threads sérieux, j'évite de poster à moins d'avoir le sentiment d'avoir quelque chose à dire. En réponse à un autre post, ou pas.

Je suis l'actualité de près, mais en ce moment je n'ai ni la santé ni même le temps qu'il faudrait pour être aussi actif que je le voudrais, ici et ailleurs.

Je vais répondre par une petite considération de politique générale, ce qui ne me semble pas scandaleux après * cette fiche de lecture*... Euh !!!... Je voulais dire cette sublime critique littéraire...

Ce qui se passe en Ukraine ne me semble pas déconnecté de ce qui se passe dans le reste de l'Europe, tout particulièrement à l'occasion d'échéances électorales.
On sait, en principe, où se situent les forces démocratiques, si imparfaites soient-elles...
Et on sait, normalement, où se situe les forces qui sont l'inverse de la démocratie. Poutine, par exemple.
On sait, ou on devrait savoir, qui sont ses alliés et qui sont ses adversaires, voire ses ennemis.

Dans ses duels, pacifiques ou pas, contre les forces antidémocratiques qui lui sont opposées, on sait que la démocratie ne gagne pas toujours. 
Du moins pas tant que nous le pensions à une époque. 

Le drame de cette guerre de plus en plus immonde en Ukraine, c'est que l'agresseur, la Russie, est une puissance nucléaire.
Et pas des moindres, puisque c'est la Russie qui possède le plus de têtes nucléaires au monde et l'un des très rares pays à disposer des fameux missiles hypersoniques, évoluant à plus de Mach 5.... Parfois Mach 10... Même les USA ne les ont pas.

Selon moi et beaucoup d'autres, si L'OTAN n'a toujours pas déclaré la guerre à ce régime fasciste qu'est devenu le régime de Poutine, c'est parce que la Russie est une puissance nucléaire.
Poutine le sait parfaitement, et c'est pour ça qu'il accumule les crimes de guerre, dont l'ensemble finit par s'apparenter à un génocide.
Un génocide qui se déroule sous nos yeux et auquel nous ne parvenons pour l'instant pas à répondre autrement que par des sanctions économiques, manifestement toujours insuffisantes, et, au mieux, différentes aides matérielles à l' Ukraine y-compris des livraisons d'armes. Pas assez non plus, bien entendu.

Nous avons donc, sous nos yeux, un exemple de régime parfaitement contraire à la démocratie : la Russie de Poutine.
Et l'exemple d'un pays démocratique : l'Ukraine.

À chacun de choisir son camp.
En oubliant pas, donc, que les pays risquant de ne pas rester dans le camp de la démocratie sont, pour certains, des puissances nucléaires.


Dans ce contexte, le camp qui mérite mon soutien est celui de l'Union Européenne et celui de l'OTAN.


Et à ceux qui disent que nos démocraties ne sont pas parfaites... Ou que les options démocratiques qui s'offrent à nous ne sont pas forcément parfaites non plus, je n'aurais pas de meilleure réponse que cette célèbre citation de Churchill :




			
				Winston Churchill a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> Personne ne prétend que la démocratie est parfaite ou omnisciente. En effet, on a pu dire qu'elle était la pire forme de gouvernement à l'exception de toutes celles qui ont été essayées au fil du temps.
> 
> (...)


----------



## boninmi (19 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est fou comme on s'y intéresse de moins en moins, il nous faudrait une nouvelle actu chaude, la guerre en Ukraine c'est has-been...
> À moins que Poutine nous sorte la bombe nucléaire, alors là ça repartirait comme en 40 ! J'ai trop hâte !


Ça y est, tu es content, les Russes ont attaqué.


----------



## patxito (20 Avril 2022)

L’Ukraine a reçu des avions et des pièces détachées pour renforcer son armée de l’air
					

Kiev réclamait de ses partenaires occidentaux des Mig-29 que ses militaires savent déjà piloter, et dont disposent une poignée de pays d’Europe de l’Est.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## patxito (20 Avril 2022)

"Balle dans la tête": à la morgue de Boutcha, autopsies de crimes de guerre
					

"Numéro 365, c'est à vous"?, demande sous son masque un volontaire ukrainien en montrant une housse mortuaire grise posée au pied d'une remorque, où 12 autres corps attendent pêle-mêle une place dans la petite morgue de Boutcha.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (22 Avril 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : pourquoi de plus en plus de pays occidentaux se risquent-ils à livrer des armes lourdes à l’Ukraine ?
					

Etats-Unis, Canada, France, Grande-Bretagne, République tchèque, Pays-Bas, Slovaquie… : de plus en plus de pays,...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## patxito (23 Avril 2022)

L’Ukraine annonce avoir repris plusieurs régions aux Russes
					

Dans le Donbass, dont Moscou a annoncé vouloir prendre le contrôle total, les troupes russes « concentrent leurs efforts dans la zone entre Slaviansk-Kramatorsk », conurbation située dans l’oblast de Donetsk, a annoncé Oleksiy Arestovytch, conseiller de la présidence ukrainienne.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## patxito (25 Avril 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: des armes utilisées durant la Première Guerre mondiale retrouvées dans des corps de civils à Boutcha
					

De nombreux corps de civils ont été retrouvés criblés de fines fléchettes à Boutcha et à Irpin.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## touba (25 Avril 2022)

Elle sont pas interdites, ouf !!
J'ai cru que les russes avaient franchi la ligne rouge...


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2022)

J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu comme la ligne d'horizon cette fumeuse ligne rouge.
Au plus que tu t'en approches au moins que tu peux l'atteindre.
Alors, la franchir...


----------



## touba (26 Avril 2022)

Gaston Lagaffe...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2022)

Croyez-bien que j'aimerais me réjouir avec vous de vos savoureuses blagounettes sur la ligne d'horizon... 

L'horizon qui se dessine actuellement me fait malheureusement moins rire, puisqu'il s'agit de la *troisième guerre mondiale*, dont chacun sait qu'elle serait nucléaire.
Pour l'instant, certes, il ne s'agit "que" d'une menace de la Russie par la voix de Serguei Lavrov, chef de la diplomatie russe...
Et j'avoue que je ne sais pas exactement quel crédit accorder à ces propos...
Poutine et ses sbires mentent comme des arracheurs de dents dans bien des domaines, en particulier mais pas seulement concernant leur propagande immonde et inepte.

Mais leurs menaces ne peuvent malheureusement pas être négligées.

Je ne dis surtout pas que la troisième guerre mondiale va avoir lieu, encore moins qu'elle est imminente.
Mais il me semble que la menace est bien réelle.

Désolé de plomber l'ambiance...


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2022)

* Morts suspectes chez plusieurs oligarques russes... * 

C'est sordide, ça rappelle la guerre froide...



Bloc de spoiler



Bonne nouvelle : ce n'est pas une nouvelle pandémie. 
Si vous n'êtes pas oligarque russe, vous ne risquez rien.


----------



## patxito (26 Avril 2022)

L’Allemagne va autoriser la livraison de chars à l’Ukraine
					

Cela constitue un tournant majeur dans la politique prudente suivie jusqu’ici par Berlin dans son soutien militaire à l’Ukraine.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Croyez-bien que j'aimerais me réjouir avec vous de vos savoureuses blagounettes sur la ligne d'horizon...
> 
> L'horizon qui se dessine actuellement me fait malheureusement moins rire, puisqu'il s'agit de la *troisième guerre mondiale*, dont chacun sait qu'elle serait nucléaire.
> Pour l'instant, certes, il ne s'agit "que" d'une menace de la Russie par la voix de Serguei Lavrov, chef de la diplomatie russe...
> ...


La situation m'inquiète aussi, tu peux me croire.
Si j'ai tendance à n'accorder aucun crédit à toutes la merde qui peut sortir de la bouche de ces connards, je n'en oublie pas pour autant que ce sont des connards dangereux. [je laisse le soin à la modération de bipper les vulgarités]
Les blagounettes, toutefois, me paraissent nécessaires telles des soupapes de décompression.
S'il advient que nous devions pleurer, alors nous pleurerons.



Human-Fly a dit:


> * Morts suspectes chez plusieurs oligarques russes... *
> 
> C'est sordide, ça rappelle la guerre froide...
> 
> ...


C'est terrible, hein, mais c'est typiquement le genre de mecs dont la disparition ne me fait ni chaud ni froid.
À la limite, la mort de leur famille pourrait me faire serrer les dents.
À la limite.


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> L’Allemagne va autoriser la livraison de chars à l’Ukraine
> 
> 
> Cela constitue un tournant majeur dans la politique prudente suivie jusqu’ici par Berlin dans son soutien militaire à l’Ukraine.
> ...


On est en plein dedans, en fait.
Est-ce que ça n'est pas déjà la 3ème guerre mondiale ? (clin d'œil au message de Human).
Alors d'accord, aucune troupe autre que l'armée Ukrainienne n'est engagée dans le conflit.
Et je ne doute pas que ce que nous qualifions d'aide puisse être, en réalité, une banale histoire de vente d'armes (parce qu'à plus ou moins long terme, l'Ukraine devra payer, d'une manière ou d'une autre - vu ce que ce pays produit, j'entrevois déjà les accords commerciaux futurs).
Il n'empêche, on peut se poser la question.


----------



## Human-Fly (26 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> C'est terrible, hein, mais c'est typiquement le genre de mecs dont la disparition ne me fait ni chaud ni froid.
> À la limite, la mort de leur famille pourrait me faire serrer les dents.
> À la limite.



Pareil. 

Mais ces assassinats en série expriment un aspect de la guerre. 
Lequel, je ne sais pas très bien... 

Au minimum, Poutine se venge d'oligarques qui n'étaient pas enchantés de cette guerre en Ukraine, qui parfois l'exprimaient publiquement, et qui ne se pressaient pas pour prendre la défense de Poutine, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire. 
Ils essayaient de sauver leurs yachts, leur fric et leur peau, tout en critiquant Poutine. 
Or les oligarques russes ont le droit de profiter des extrêmes largesses de Poutine à la condition de ne jamais critiquer la politique du même Poutine. 


Au minimum, Poutine se venge. 
Ou alors, ce sent déjà la fin d'un règne...


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pareil.
> 
> Mais ces assassinats en série expriment un aspect de la guerre.
> Lequel, je ne sais pas très bien...
> ...


Il nous suffira de surveiller ce qu'il advient d'Oleg Tinkov.
S'il se "suicide", après avoir massacré sa famille à coups de hache, alors nous aurons peut-être un élément de réponse.

PS : il me semble avoir déjà lu, ici-même, cette info concernant cet Oleg. J'aurais bien cité le message en question (histoire de rendre à césar, tout ça, tout ça), mais, foutre-cul, je ne le retrouve plus. La vieillesse est un naufrage.


----------



## patxito (26 Avril 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie arrête de livrer du gaz à la Pologne
					

Moscou réclame d’être payé en roubles mais Varsovie s’y refuse.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie arrête de livrer du gaz à la Pologne
> 
> 
> Moscou réclame d’être payé en roubles mais Varsovie s’y refuse.
> ...


Ça tourne en boucle à la télé.
Les mecs rasent des villes entières. Bon.
Les mecs violent et tuent des civils. Bon.
Les mecs coupent le gaz. Ah punaise, ce sont vraiment des enfoirés.
Je cite une intervenante : "C'est une grave escalade".
Nous n'avons visiblement pas la même notion de la gravité des actes.


----------



## touba (26 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Les mecs rasent des villes entières. Bon.
> Les mecs violent et tuent des civils. Bon.


Il n'y a franchement personne, ni à la télé ni parmi les politiques, qui n'a pas été outré, scandalisé par ce qu'a perpétré et perpètre encore l'armée russe en Ukraine. Je veux bien que ça serve ta démonstration mais c'est juste faux.

Toutes les horreurs de Boutcha, de Marioupol, de Kramatorsk ont tourné en boucle à la télé.


----------



## aCLR (27 Avril 2022)

Une fois de plus, touba se trompe ! Moi qui parle le lamainfroide comme pas deux ait bien compris son accroche. Je m’en vais donc l’expliquer à ceux qui comme touba n’y voit qu’une escroquerie de l’esprit– tout phocéen qu’il est – de notre « hulk » local.

Par ses termes, Lamainfroide dessine les contours du traitement exagéré d’une information dont on se fout éperdument. Sa remarque incisive met en balance deux types d’actualités diffusées sur le petit écran et sa conclusion penche pour l’une.  Celle qui devrait prendre toute la lumière et celle que l’on devrait taire ou lire entre filets. Au lieu de cela les chaines d’informations en boucle nous bassine – rabache à longueur de flash info devrais-je dire – avec ce qui relève de l’anecdote.

Voilà, ami lecteur – qui comme touba extrapole et conclut à tort – la traduction franchouillarde du message réprobateur envoyé par lamainfroide.


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Une fois de plus, touba se trompe ! Moi qui parle le lamainfroide comme pas deux ait bien compris son accroche. Je m’en vais donc l’expliquer à ceux qui comme touba n’y voit qu’une escroquerie de l’esprit– tout phocéen qu’il est – de notre « hulk » local.
> 
> Par ses termes, Lamainfroide dessine les contours du traitement exagéré d’une information dont on se fout éperdument. Sa remarque incisive met en balance deux types d’actualités diffusées sur le petit écran et sa conclusion penche pour l’une.  Celle qui devrait prendre toute la lumière et celle que l’on devrait taire ou lire entre filets. Au lieu de cela les chaines d’informations en boucle nous bassine – rabache à longueur de flash info devrais-je dire – avec ce qui relève de l’anecdote.
> 
> Voilà, ami lecteur – qui comme touba extrapole et conclut à tort – la traduction franchouillarde du message réprobateur envoyé par lamainfroide.


Merci à toi, ô Modérateur adoré (ceci n'est pas un grand cri d'amour ), de savoir traduire mes propos.
C'est tout à fait ce que je voulais dire.

Amis de ce forum, si je ne suis pas toujours très clair, tout emporté que je suis par mes émotions, je vous prie de bien vouloir m'excuser.


----------



## patxito (27 Avril 2022)

Ottawa veut liquider des biens russes pour aider l’Ukraine | Guerre en Ukraine
					

Le gouvernement canadien veut se donner de nouveaux outils pour aider les Ukrainiens.



					ici.radio-canada.ca


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Ottawa veut liquider des biens russes pour aider l’Ukraine | Guerre en Ukraine
> 
> 
> Le gouvernement canadien veut se donner de nouveaux outils pour aider les Ukrainiens.
> ...


L'idée me séduit.
Encore faut-il un cadre légal.


----------



## boninmi (27 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> L'idée me séduit.
> Encore faut-il un cadre légal.


L'agression de l'Ukraine aurait-elle un cadre légal ?


----------



## lamainfroide (27 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> L'agression de l'Ukraine aurait-elle un cadre légal ?


Je ne peux rien répondre à ça.
Évidemment que cette agression ne semble pas légale (sauf aux yeux de Poutine, visiblement).
Mais tu as très bien compris ce que je voulais dire.
Prenons le cas d'un présumé malfrat quelconque qui se fait serrer au volant de sa caisse avec un paquet de biftons.
Le pognon et la tire (qui ne sont pas des produits illicites) sont saisis, dans l'optique que leur acquisition s'est faite dans le cadre d'une activité illégale.
Tout ça ne peut pas continuer à rester saisi si, à terme, le supposé truand n'est pas jugé coupable.
Dans le cas qui nous intéresse, il s'agit d'avoirs gelés et de biens confisqués.
Je pars du principe que nous sommes, peu ou prou, dans la même situation.
Tu vois où je voulais en venir ?


----------



## patxito (28 Avril 2022)

L'Ukraine exploite une faille de la Russie pour contrecarrer les plans de Poutine: "Un piège mortel"
					

Un défaut dans la conception des chars russes donne un avantage aux soldats ukrainiens.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (28 Avril 2022)

Joe Biden propose que l’Ukraine bénéficie des avoirs russes saisis
					

Plusieurs pays occidentaux, dont les Etats-Unis et des Etats membres de l’Union européenne ont gelé des avoirs russes et biélorusses dans le cadre de sanctions adoptées contre la guerre menée en Ukraine.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## patlek (28 Avril 2022)

Les esprits s'échauffent!!!



			https://www.capital.fr/economie-politique/laustralie-se-prepare-a-une-guerre-potentielle-avec-la-chine-1434836


----------



## boninmi (28 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Tu vois où je voulais en venir ?


Un groupe de mecs qui ont un gros jouet et qui veulent s'en servir pour montrer que c'est eux qui ont la plus grosse et sont prêts à détruire l'humanité pour ça : la notion de légalité n'a plus guère de sens en face.

Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?

Il y a des jours où j'ai pas le moral. Voir la nature si belle et des connards prêts à la réduire en cendres.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Un groupe de mecs qui ont un gros jouet et qui veulent s'en servir pour montrer que c'est eux qui ont la plus grosse et sont prêts à détruire l'humanité pour ça : la notion de légalité n'a plus guère de sens en face.
> 
> Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?


Certes, je comprends.
J'ai juste encore ces vieux restes d'éducation à la con qui me font préférer d'user de l'arsenal légal, même face aux pires des salopards.
La justice des Hommes.
Nul doute que je serais capable de changer d'avis si toute cette merde devait me toucher directement.


boninmi a dit:


> Il y a des jours où j'ai pas le moral. Voir la nature si belle et des connards prêts à la réduire en cendres.


Je te comprends tellement.


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Joe Biden propose que l’Ukraine bénéficie des avoirs russes saisis
> 
> 
> Plusieurs pays occidentaux, dont les Etats-Unis et des Etats membres de l’Union européenne ont gelé des avoirs russes et biélorusses dans le cadre de sanctions adoptées contre la guerre menée en Ukraine.
> ...


V'là les ricains qui s'y mettent.


patlek a dit:


> Les esprits s'échauffent!!!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.capital.fr/economie-politique/laustralie-se-prepare-a-une-guerre-potentielle-avec-la-chine-1434836


Je n'en peux plus de toutes ces conneries.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je n'en peux plus de toutes ces conneries.


Idem pour moi !  

Je crains de voir arriver le 9 mai !   ... S'il n'a pas une victoire flamboyante à se mettre sous la dent, il serait bien capable de décréter ce jour-là une "grande guerre patriotique" et de la fêter avec un feu d'artifice champignonnesque pour faire passer la pilule ...


----------



## patlek (29 Avril 2022)

La solution arrive....









						La Nasa envoie une sonde vers Apophis, l’astéroïde potentiellement dangereux qui frôlera la Terre en 2029
					

Apophis, qui passera à seulement 32.000 kilomètres de la Terre en avril 2029 — vendredi 13 pour être précis — sera visité par une sonde spatiale. La Nasa a décidé de prolonger la mission...




					www.futura-sciences.com


----------



## lamainfroide (29 Avril 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Idem pour moi !
> 
> Je crains de voir arriver le 9 mai !   ... S'il n'a pas une victoire flamboyante à se mettre sous la dent, il serait bien capable de décréter ce jour-là une "grande guerre patriotique" et de la fêter avec un feu d'artifice champignonnesque pour faire passer la pilule ...


Ah putain, tais-toi, j'étais plutôt de bonne humeur ce matin.
Et s'il y a un truc que j’exècre autant que les endives c'est bien les champignons.
Mourir à cause d'un champignon me ferait énormément chier.



patlek a dit:


> La solution arrive....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est quoi l'idée ? Envoyer Apophis sur la gueule de Vlad ?
Ou se dire que bon, si on la prend sur la tronche on aura d'autres soucis qu'une guerre mondiale ?
Parce que 2029 quand même.
On a le temps de crever bien avant avec ce con ce russe.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2022)

Enfin une bonne nouvelle, tout ça va bientôt n'être plus qu'un mauvais souvenir (pour les survivants du moins)
https://www.laprovence.com/actu/en-...cleaire-est-le-scenario-le-plus-probable.html


----------



## touba (29 Avril 2022)

Propagande...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Propagande...


J'espère de tout coeur que tu as raison ...


----------



## patxito (29 Avril 2022)

Elle a déclaré :
"_Soit nous perdons en Ukraine, soit la Troisième Guerre mondiale commence_".

Et quand on n'a pas les moyens de faire la guerre à l'Ukraine, on a encore moins ceux de lancer une guerre mondiale. C'est donc la 1ère branche de l'alternative qui se réalisera.


----------



## Nouvoul (29 Avril 2022)

Etant donné que la "journaliste" est une affidée du pouvoir, ça me paraissait assez clair, pas besoin d'experts en géopolitique pour décortiquer et commenter cette info; j'ai dit depuis pas mal de temps que le pou-pout ne rêvait que de ça, utiliser son (ses) joujoux, il le fera quand il l'aura décidé mais il y a belle lurette qu'il a décidé. Heureusement la France est bien protégée des nuages radioactifs par ses frontières


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Elle a déclaré :
> "_Soit nous perdons en Ukraine, soit la Troisième Guerre mondiale commence_".
> 
> Et quand on n'a pas les moyens de faire la guerre à l'Ukraine, on a encore moins ceux de lancer une guerre mondiale. C'est donc la 1ère branche de l'alternative qui se réalisera.




Je crains que le problème ne se pose hélas pas en ces termes... 
Les militaires russes ont prouvé leur incapacité à envahir et contrôler l'Ukraine dans le cadre d'une guerre conventionnelle.
Même en détruisant les villes qu'ils n'arrivent pas à prendre par des combats urbains.
Effectivement, hors de question, dans ces conditions, d'envisager que la Russie puisse déclencher une guerre mondiale en attaquant l'OTAN dans le cadre d'une troisième guerre mondiale "conventionnelle".
Mais il reste à Poutine l'option des frappes nucléaires, y-compris avec des missiles hypersoniques, hélas...
Il y aurait des ripostes, encore des ripostes, et aucun gagnant à la fin. Surtout pas la Russie. 

Je ne sais pas quel choix fera Poutine, qui ne vit manifestement plus dans le même monde que nous...
Il faudrait, autour de lui, des garde-fous... Au sens littéral.


----------



## touba (30 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais il reste à Poutine l'option des frappes nucléaires, y-compris avec des missiles hypersoniques, hélas...


SATAN II n'a effectué qu'un tir d'essai, sans tête nucléaire, les experts prédisent qu'il ne sera pas opérationnel avant 2 ou 3 ans.
Et puis les russes sont-ils capables de viser en même temps et lourdement les 3 pays ennemis qui disposent de la puissance nucléaire et qui pourraient riposter ? USA, France, UK ? Voir Israël.

Je ne suis pas expert militaire mais je parie que des dizaines de sous-marins lanceurs d'engins cernent la Russie au moment où l'on se parle...

Le souci c'est que le gamin, coréen du nord, pourrait profiter pour jouer un peu avec les siens... de missiles.


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> SATAN II n'a effectué qu'un tir d'essai, sans tête nucléaire, les experts prédisent qu'il ne sera pas opérationnel avant 2 ou 3 ans.
> Et puis les russes sont-ils capables de viser en même temps et lourdement les 3 pays ennemis qui disposent de la puissance nucléaire et qui pourraient riposter ? USA, France, UK ? Voir Israël.
> 
> Je ne suis pas expert militaire mais je parie que des dizaines de sous-marins lanceurs d'engins cernent la Russie au moment où l'on se parle...
> ...


Je vais la dire la grosse connerie, parce qu'elle me brûle cette grosse connerie. J'ai beau me raisonner, ça fait un moment qu'elle me tourne cette putain de grosse connerie.
Balançons un putain de bombe atomique sur le kremlin. Ça va tuer des innocents, mais on s'en fout, c'est pas nous qu'avons commencé.
Et après tout, et malgré tout le mal que j'en pense, ça a réglé le problème avec le Japon pendant le deuxième.
Et tant qu'on y est, même punition sur le Corée du Nord.
Et on se tourne vers le Moyen Orient et on leur demande s'il y en a un qui veut moufter, parce qu'il n'y a aucun souci les gars, on en a encore sous la pédale.
C'est qu'à partir d'un moment, on ne correctionne plus nous, on ventile. Aux quatre coins du globe on va les retrouver , éparpillés, façon puzzle.

PS : ça m'a fait vachement du bien de l'avoir sortie la connerie, pendant au moins 2 secondes, et maintenant je m'en veux d'avoir de telles idées.
Si vis pacem, para bellum ? Mon cul !


----------



## TimeCapsule (30 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> ça m'a fait vachement du bien de l'avoir sortie la connerie, pendant au moins 2 secondes, et maintenant je m'en veux d'avoir de telles idées.
> Si vis pacem, para bellum ? Mon cul !


Restons au latin : "_verba volent, scripta manent"  _


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> Le souci c'est que le gamin, coréen du nord, pourrait profiter pour jouer un peu avec les siens... de missiles.


Il y pense


----------



## love_leeloo (30 Avril 2022)

moi avec ce conflit, que je ne cautionne absolument pas, je me rappelle que bizarrement quand les USA ont attaqué l'IRAK, on était moins inquiets pour l'huile de tournesol, et on se disait pas qu'on allait envoyer des missiles sur les USA.

bon sinon de toutes façons, Poutine s'enlise en Ukraine, faut juste qu'on lui trouve une porte de sortie où il sorte digne de ce conflit et qu'il pète pas un cable à tout vouloir faire péter de colère.


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> ... faut juste qu'on lui trouve une porte de sortie où il sorte digne de ce conflit et qu'il pète pas un cable à tout vouloir faire péter de colère.


C'est pas que ça me contente des masses que l'on en soit rendu à devoir lui trouver une manière de ne pas perdre la face.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2022)

Mon Père disait toujours : "Un rat acculé dans un coin sans issue devient aussi dangereux qu'un tigre !" ... Non pas que je veuille comparer Poutine avec un rat ... le rat ne le mérite pas !


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2022)

Dans le même temps que le comparer à un tigre serait lui faire trop d'honneur, I suppose ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Dans le même temps que le comparer à un tigre serait lui faire trop d'honneur, I suppose ?


You supposes bien !


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2022)

touba a dit:


> SATAN II n'a effectué qu'un tir d'essai, sans tête nucléaire, les experts prédisent qu'il ne sera pas opérationnel avant 2 ou 3 ans.
> Et puis les russes sont-ils capables de viser en même temps et lourdement les 3 pays ennemis qui disposent de la puissance nucléaire et qui pourraient riposter ? USA, France, UK ? Voir Israël.
> 
> Je ne suis pas expert militaire mais je parie que des dizaines de sous-marins lanceurs d'engins cernent la Russie au moment où l'on se parle...
> ...




D'accord pour les sous-marins de l'OTAN, et pour les missiles du dingo de Corée du Nord.

Fondamentalement, le premier qui tire avec une arme nucléaire est presque certain à 100% de déclencher une catastrophe à l'échelle d'un continent ou du monde.
Un tir à partir de la Russie vise Paris, l'île de France sera détruite, mais avant Paris aura le temps de riposter pour détruire Moscou. Etc...
Les sous-marins peuvent entrer en jeu et l'allumé nord-coréen peut s'y mettre.
En gros, chaque pays doté de l'arme nucléaire peut viser n'importe quel autre et atteindre son but. Mais il subira la même chose.
Pour résumer, chaque tireur atteint son ennemi, qui avant de mourir, à le temps de riposter.
Donc, tout le monde perd à tous les coups.

Apocalypse garantie.

C'est tellement horrible que personne ne le fait. 
C'est ce qu'on appelle la dissuasion nucléaire.
Et ça a toujours fonctionné jusqu'à aujourd'hui.

Mais Poutine est-il sain d'esprit ?
Quand Poutine menace l'Occident, il se menace lui-même tout autant.
Poutine ne menace pas pour gagner ; il ne peut pas.
Soit c'est du bluff, soit Poutine est fou.
S'il est fou, il ne nous parle pas d'une future victoire de la Russie, mais d'un suicide collectif. 


Espérons que c' est du bluff... 
Mais j'avoue que je n'en sais rien.


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Espérons que c' est du bluff...
> Mais j'avoue que je n'en sais rien.


Punaise, oui, espérons.


----------



## patxito (30 Avril 2022)

C'est du bluff, qui a pour seul but de créer de la confusion du côté occidental : Poutine applique simplement la stratégie du fou nixonienne (Théorie_du_fou).

La nôtre ne doit pas changer : la Charte de l'ONU reconnaît à l'Ukraine le droit de se défendre et à tout pays qui le désire celui de soutenir le pays victime d'une agression armée.


----------



## Human-Fly (30 Avril 2022)

patxito a dit:


> C'est du bluff, qui a pour seul but de créer de la confusion du côté occidental : Poutine applique simplement la stratégie du fou nixonienne (Théorie_du_fou).
> 
> La nôtre ne doit pas changer : la Charte de l'ONU reconnaît à l'Ukraine le droit de se défendre et à tout pays qui le désire celui de soutenir le pays victime d'une agression armée.




Cette lecture est bien tentante... 
Je prends ! 

En plus, ce point de vue est au moins aussi crédible que le point de vue adverse...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Avril 2022)

Le 9 mai - déclaration de guerre "totale" en Ukraine ??? 

Pfffff ! Font ch...... !!!
​


----------



## boninmi (30 Avril 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Je vais la dire la grosse connerie, parce qu'elle me brûle cette grosse connerie. J'ai beau me raisonner, ça fait un moment qu'elle me tourne cette putain de grosse connerie.
> Balançons un putain de bombe atomique sur le kremlin. Ça va tuer des innocents, mais on s'en fout, c'est pas nous qu'avons commencé.
> Et après tout, et malgré tout le mal que j'en pense, ça a réglé le problème avec le Japon pendant le deuxième.
> Et tant qu'on y est, même punition sur le Corée du Nord.
> ...


Tu n'es pas le seul à y avoir songé. Je me suis simplement retenu de le dire. Oui, c'est une connerie. Qui que ce soit qui commence, c'est la destruction de l'humanité.


----------



## Lio70 (30 Avril 2022)

Il parait que depuis 30 ans, les guerres sont caractérisées par des "frappes chirurgicales". Donc même en cas d'attaque nucléaire avec une charge pouvant anéantir tout ce qui se trouve dans un rayon de 600 km autour du point d'impact, il suffit de se tirer à 601 km et ça devrait être bon. Allez, disons 602 ou 603 pour avoir un peu de marge.


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Avril 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> Il parait que depuis 30 ans, les guerres sont caractérisées par des "frappes chirurgicales". Donc même en cas d'attaque nucléaire avec une charge pouvant anéantir tout ce qui se trouve dans un rayon de 600 km autour du point d'impact, il suffit de se tirer à 601 km et ça devrait être bon. Allez, disons 602 ou 603 pour avoir un peu de marge.


Certes, mais le temps que tu voies où ça tombe t'es pas sûr de parcourir la distance nécessaire.
T'as beau retourner le truc dans tous les sens, le mieux serait vraiment qu'il garde sa main dans sa poche ce fadoli.


----------



## patxito (1 Mai 2022)

Les Etats-Unis choisissent d'ignorer les menaces nucléaires de Poutine
					

En mobilisant 40 pays et en prévoyant un budget de 33 milliards pour l'Ukraine, Washington choisit d'ignorer les menaces de Vladimir Poutine d'utiliser l'arme nucléaire et affronte Moscou de façon de moins en moins voilée, ne craignant apparemment pas de pousser le président russe dans ses...




					www.levif.be


----------



## lamainfroide (1 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Les Etats-Unis choisissent d'ignorer les menaces nucléaires de Poutine
> 
> 
> En mobilisant 40 pays et en prévoyant un budget de 33 milliards pour l'Ukraine, Washington choisit d'ignorer les menaces de Vladimir Poutine d'utiliser l'arme nucléaire et affronte Moscou de façon de moins en moins voilée, ne craignant apparemment pas de pousser le président russe dans ses...
> ...


cf la Théorie du Fou que tu cites plus haut.


----------



## patxito (3 Mai 2022)

Ukraine : les soldats russes volent pour 4,7 millions d'euros de tracteurs… qui sont désactivés à distance
					

Les véhicules agricoles volés par les forces russes dans la région de Melitopol en Ukraine représentent un butin de plus de 4,76 millions d’euros. Problème : il s’agit de produits John Deere connectés et traqués par GPS que les Ukrainiens et américains se sont empressés de désactiver.




					www.01net.com


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Ukraine : les soldats russes volent pour 4,7 millions d'euros de tracteurs… qui sont désactivés à distance
> 
> 
> Les véhicules agricoles volés par les forces russes dans la région de Melitopol en Ukraine représentent un butin de plus de 4,76 millions d’euros. Problème : il s’agit de produits John Deere connectés et traqués par GPS que les Ukrainiens et américains se sont empressés de désactiver.
> ...




Bêtes à manger du foin, et sans même un tracteur opérationnel pour les y aider...


----------



## lamainfroide (3 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Bêtes à manger du foin, et sans même un tracteur opérationnel pour les y aider...


Fallait tout de même le savoir qu'ils étaient connectés, ces tracteurs.
Il est vrai qu'en matière de tracteurs, je ne suis pas un connaisseur, non plus.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Fallait tout de même le savoir qu'ils étaient connectés, ces tracteurs.
> Il est vrai qu'en matière de tracteurs, je ne suis pas un connaisseur, non plus.




Disons, peut-être pas les meilleurs voleurs de tracteurs du monde...




Bloc de spoiler



Moi non plus je n'y connais rien en tracteurs, mais je n'en fais pas commerce...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (3 Mai 2022)

L'assaut russe est lancé contre Azovstal à Marioupol !  

Assaut russe contre Azovstal ! 

​


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2022)

J'attend la réponse avec intérêt :


----------



## lamainfroide (4 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> L'assaut russe est lancé contre Azovstal à Marioupol !
> 
> Assaut russe contre Azovstal !
> 
> ​


Je ne te cache pas que je nourrissais le secret espoir qu'à un moment les mecs sortent de là-dedans en pulvérisant les attaquants.
Mais j'ai le fâcheux sentiment que ça ne va pas se passer comme je l'espère.
J'en pleurerai.



TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'attend la réponse avec intérêt :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 259131​


On a besoin de ça, j'te jure.


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> On a besoin de ça, j'te jure.


Quand on défend la position et le discours de Poutine, oui. C’est d’ailleurs un point qui m’échappe. Comment les conservateurs de France et d’ailleurs peuvent-ils se passionner pour la mère Russie ?


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand on défend la position et le discours de Poutine, oui. C’est d’ailleurs un point qui m’échappe. Comment les conservateurs de France et d’ailleurs peuvent-ils se passionner pour la mère Russie ?



Et surtout comment trouver des excuses à Poutine aujourd'hui ???...


----------



## Lio70 (4 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> l'ONU


Et on connait l'efficacité de l'ONU...


----------



## patxito (4 Mai 2022)

La Russie voit partir ses meilleurs profils tech, une fuite des cerveaux inédite
					

Un exode massif des talents frappe la Russie depuis le début de la guerre en Ukraine.




					www.presse-citron.net


----------



## patxito (4 Mai 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> Et on connait l'efficacité de l'ONU...


Quel rapport ? J’ai fait référence à la Charte de l’ONU, qui rend légales tant la légitime défense de l’Ukraine que notre aide à celle-ci, alors que l’agression armée de la Russie est elle parfaitement illégale au regard du même texte.


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Quel rapport ? J’ai fait référence à la Charte de l’ONU, qui rend légales tant la légitime défense de l’Ukraine que notre aide à celle-ci, alors que l’agression armée de la Russie est elle parfaitement illégale au regard du même texte.


Si on prend le problème par ce bout, l'opération aux Kosovo était-elle légale ?
De même, la non-signature des accords de Minsk (2015) par l'Ukraine est-elle légale ?


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Si on prend le problème par ce bout, l'opération aux Kosovo était-elle légale ?
> De même, la non-signature des accords de Minsk (2015) par l'Ukraine est-elle légale ?


Tu les as déjà posé ces questions ! Alors que la mienne, non. Souhaites-tu y répondre ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (4 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Quand on défend la position et le discours de Poutine, oui. C’est d’ailleurs un point qui m’échappe. Comment les conservateurs de France et d’ailleurs peuvent-ils se passionner pour la mère Russie ?


C'est de ça que tu causes ?
"Conservateurs de France" d'où te vient ce qualificatif ?
Par ailleurs, tu me permettras de me poser quelques questions dans la mesure où une horde d'excités font tout pour faire entrer mon pays dans une guerre.
Je sais que c'est probablement politiquement incorrect à tes yeux, mais pas aux miens qui se sent responsable, ne serait-ce que parce que j'ai des enfants !
Enfin, on a pu constater qu'après le Kosovo les armes "consécutives" ont circulé dans toute l'Europe ! Au vu des montagnes d'armes distribuées en ce moment à la demande d'un Zelinsky (qui reproche à l'Otan  de ne pas l'accepter comme membre pour tout arranger), elles vont tomber aux mains de qui, ces armes ?

Même la réflexion est interdite, désormais ?


----------



## patxito (4 Mai 2022)

__





						Guerre en Ukraine: l’Union européenne entame le boycott du pétrole russe
					






					www.lesoir.be


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> C'est de ça que tu causes ?


Vi


TimeCapsule a dit:


> "Conservateurs de France" d'où te vient ce qualificatif ?


Je veux bien te qualifier de progressiste mais pas sûr que ça colle.


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Par ailleurs, tu me permettras de me poser quelques questions dans la mesure où une horde d'excités font tout pour faire entrer mon pays dans une guerre.
> Je sais que c'est probablement politiquement incorrect à tes yeux, mais pas aux miens qui se sent responsable, ne serait-ce que parce que j'ai des enfants !


Non, à mes yeux, ce n’est pas politiquement incorrect de se poser ces questions – celle de Mme Goulet en premier lieu. 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Enfin, on a pu constater qu'après le Kosovo les armes "consécutives" ont circulé dans toute l'Europe ! Au vu des montagnes d'armes distribuées en ce moment à la demande d'un Zelinsky (qui reproche à l'Otan  de ne pas l'accepter comme membre pour tout arranger), elles vont tomber aux mains de qui, ces armes ?


Je sais que bien des événements sont liés mais concentrons nous sur l’Ukraine. 


TimeCapsule a dit:


> Même la réflexion est interdite, désormais ?


Non au contraire, c’est bien pour cela que je ne comprends pas bien l’entrain de Mme Goulet à poser cette question au ministre concerné. Si tu attends la réponse de l’intéressé, tu dois quand même avoir un point de vue sur la situation et une opinion vis-à-vis du président russe. C’est cela qui m’intéresse.


----------



## patxito (4 Mai 2022)

L'Ukraine reprend le contrôle d'Internet dans une ville occupée
					

Après un détournement des télécoms constaté dans la grande ville ukrainienne de Kherson, par la Russie, Kiev affirme avoir pu rétablir les liaisons, sans passer par les infrastructures russes. La guerre que se livrent Moscou et Kiev est aussi une bataille pour le contrôle des réseaux en Ukraine...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Romuald (4 Mai 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> J'attend la réponse avec intérêt :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 259131​


La réponse de qui ? Parce que le ministre y a répondu, et tu as forcément vu la réponse puisqu'elle est juste au dessous de la question


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> La réponse de qui ? Parce que le ministre y a répondu, et tu as forcément vu la réponse puisqu'elle est juste au dessous de la question


Rhôooo… Ma Capsule a besoin de nouvelles lunettes !


----------



## aCLR (4 Mai 2022)

Trêve de plaisanterie…



TimeCapsule a dit:


> Même la réflexion est interdite, désormais ?


Sans le lien de mon bélier préféré – après mon frangin – ta question pouvait passer pour légitime. Maintenant que ta filouterie est démasquée, laisse-moi te dire deux trois trucs en rapport avec le reste de ton message teinté d’arrogance.

À ton hors-sujet sur le Kosovo Je répondrais du mien. Si tu te soucis à ce point de l’avenir de ta descendance, tu devrais sérieusement t’intéresser aux rapports des scientifiques du GIEC au lieu de te noyer dans la prose des septiques. Car il ne faudra pas compter sur eux pour venir en aide à tes proches – ni à toi d’ailleurs.

À ton harangue sur la bande d’excités nous poussant vers la guerre, je ne peux m’empêcher de voir une figure de style consistant à renverser la situation. De ce que je lis et vois, les excités engagés dans une opération de libération qui ne laissent sur leur passage que morts et destruction n’a pas pris la route depuis nos frontières, mais bien depuis la Russie. Au passage, envoyer des conscrits pour maintenir la paix – comme le kremlin l’annonce – me rappelle nos conscrits lâchés dans le désert algérien.

Enfin, je te rangeais dans les conservateurs. Mais peut-être que tu figures plutôt du côté des réactionnaires. Cela ne me dérange pas plus que ça. Seulement pour éviter que cette buvette du comptoir ne tourne pas à la baston du bal communal, je vais purement et simplement t’interdire de réponses de ce sujet. Cette décision que tu ne t’empressera de qualifier d’arbitraire et autoritaire répond à ton incontinence verbale. Plutôt qu’imiter ceux qui comme toi sont du côté obscur de la force – de l’OTAN – tu distilles un discours que personne ici n’est en mesure de modérer. Alors… Boujou pis du mieux ^^


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2022)

Alors que l'assaut a été donné sur l'usine Azovstal, et que des soldats russes y ont pénétré,  le Kremlin annonce un nouveau cessez-le-feu, pour évacuer des civils...
Sans doute avant de massacrer les derniers combattants encore sur place..


* Par ailleurs, selon les renseignement ukrainiens, Poutine envisagerait pour le 9 mai un défilé... À Marioupol... * 


Un défilé dans les ruines d'une ville détruite à plus de 90%, avec, comme d'habitude, une écrasante majorité de victimes civiles ???...
Il va falloir trouver une avenue ayant à peu près résisté, la nettoyer, et cadrer serré pendant le défilé, pour dissimuler aux spectateurs russes dans quel état l'armée russe a mis cette ville ...
 Si on peut encore parler de ville...


Si l'information ce confirme, je trouve cette idée de Poutine immonde et répugnante...


----------



## Human-Fly (5 Mai 2022)

Pour son défilé du 9 mai, Poutine ressort son *Avion de l'Apocalypse*, autrement appelé "Avion du Jugement Dernier".

Un avion blindé d'où il pourrait garder le contrôle sur son armée (ou ce qu'il en resterait) en cas de guerre mondiale nucléaire. 

Comme d'habitude, est-ce du bluff ? 
Poutine est-il (vraiment) fou ? 

Ou s'agit-il de la fameuse Théorie du Fou dont parlait @patxito ? 

Je trouve Poutine particulièrement convaincant, dans le rôle du fou... 
Pas absolument certain qu'il s'agisse d'un rôle de composition...


Et sinon, dans le le monde de ceux qui sont (à peu près) capables d'imaginer ce que serait une guerre mondiale nucléaire, je le rappelle, il n'y aurait pas de gagnant.
Surtout pas Poutine, avec ou sans Avion de l'Apocalypse.

Un suicide collectif à l'échelle du continent européen, voire à l'échelle mondiale, plutôt que reconnaître qu'il s'est trompé de À à Z dans son aventure guerrière illégitime et atroce, qui en plus ne lui permet même pas de s'assurer une victoire, sinon peut-être à minima... Et encore... 


Pour l'instant, il semble que l'ambiance générale soit plutôt à l'escalade militaire en Ukraine, et à l'escalade des mots et des menaces entre la Russie et l'OTAN.

Mon sentiment personnel est que la pire chose serait de céder aux menaces de Poutine, et de ne pas réagir aux horreurs de cette guerre.
Il faut continuer à aider le peuple ukrainien. Pas seulement pour qu'il se défende. Mais pour qu'il gagne cette guerre.


----------



## Powerdom (5 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Il faut continuer à aider le peuple ukrainien. Pas seulement pour qu'il se défende. Mais pour qu'il gagne cette guerre.


Et nous également par la même occasion et que l'Europe trouve enfin la paix.


----------



## patxito (5 Mai 2022)

Les Etats-Unis auraient aidé l’Ukraine à tuer des généraux russes
					

Les renseignements fournis par les Etats-Unis à l’armée ukrainienne ont permis de cibler plusieurs généraux russes près du front, a affirmé mercredi le New York Times, citant des sources anonymes au sein des services américains.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mai 2022)

Les States partagent des renseignements avec l'Ukraine.
Pas étonnant.
Je suis tout prêt à croire que ça n'est pas le seul état à faire ça.
Que cela ait permis de tuer plusieurs généraux russes n'est qu'une conséquence, finalement, non ?
En tout cas, clairement (et ça se confirme), les américains ne vont pas aller dire qu'ils ont aidé les Ukrainiens à tuer des généraux russes.
On joue sur les mots et on enrobe les actes.
La manœuvre étant de ne pas passer pour des cobelligérants.
Il est vrai que la frontière est mince entre en être ou pas. D'autant que notre définition de la chose n'est pas forcément celle du mec d'en face.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Mai 2022)

En un mot comme en cent, je dirais que tout ce bordel sent le fennec à plein nez !


----------



## touba (5 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> La manœuvre étant de ne pas passer pour des cobelligérants.


Il ne faut pas prendre Poutine pour un imbécile, à mon avis il considère déjà les USA comme des cobelligérants, l'effort de guerre américain est tel qu'il fourni à lui seul au moins 70% de la puissance militaire ukrainienne. Sans les USA l'Ukraine serait déjà à terre.

Mais s'il devait le reconnaitre publiquement il serait obligé de mettre sa menace nucléaire en oeuvre. Et je suis sûr que même pour Poutine ce n'est pas une décision que l'on prend au coin du feu...


----------



## lamainfroide (5 Mai 2022)

touba a dit:


> Mais s'il devait le reconnaitre publiquement il serait obligé de mettre sa menace nucléaire en oeuvre. Et je suis sûr que même pour Poutine ce n'est pas une décision que l'on prend au coin du feu...


Je veux bien te croire.


----------



## Lio70 (5 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Un défilé dans les ruines d'une ville détruite à plus de 90%, avec, comme d'habitude, une écrasante majorité de victimes civiles ???...
> Il va falloir trouver une avenue ayant à peu près résisté, la nettoyer, et cadrer serré pendant le défilé, pour dissimuler aux spectateurs russes dans quel état l'armée russe a mis cette ville ...


Quoique... une perspective Nevski en 16/9 vertical permettrait de ne pas montrer les ruines bâtiments.
Je sais, je sors ->[ ] 

Poutine est une crasse, nous sommes bien d'accord là-dessus.



aCLR a dit:


> pour éviter que cette buvette du comptoir ne tourne pas à la baston du bal communal, je vais purement et simplement t’interdire de réponses de ce sujet. [...] tu distilles un discours que personne ici n’est en mesure de modérer. Alors… Boujou pis du mieux ^^


En quoi l'opinion de TimeCapsule a-t-elle moins de valeur et ne mérite-t-elle pas d'être exposée? Je ne sais pas si ça tourne au baston de bal communal, mais ça ressemble de plus en plus à la section du forum dont on a décidé la suppression il y a un ou deux ans. Peut-être le fil de discussion consacré à la guerre en Ukraine tout entier devrait-il être privé de réponses. Je sais qu'un forum n'est pas une démocratie mais faudrait pas que ça tourne au politburo.


----------



## aCLR (5 Mai 2022)

Lio70 a dit:


> En quoi l'opinion de TimeCapsule a-t-elle moins de valeur et ne mérite-t-elle pas d'être exposée?


Tu n’as pas dû lire les derniers messages avec le même œil que moi. 


Lio70 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça tourne au baston de bal communal, mais ça ressemble de plus en plus à la section du forum dont on a décidé la suppression il y a un ou deux ans. Peut-être le fil de discussion consacré à la guerre en Ukraine tout entier devrait-il être privé de réponses. Je sais qu'un forum n'est pas une démocratie mais faudrait pas que ça tourne au politburo.


Je suis bien d’accord avec toi. Interdire le trouble-fête de réponses était la première étape dans l’échelle des sanctions suspendues au destin de cette buvette du comptoir. Je laisse les autres intervenants échanger sur leurs peurs et espoirs autour de cette terrible actualité. J’assume le badge modofacho pour l’instant. Je chasse la désinvolture. Mais si la dérive devait s’étendre, je suivrais ton conseil. Clore le sujet et laisser les habitués ronger leur frein  plus loin.


----------



## boninmi (6 Mai 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> laisser les habitués ronger leur frein  plus loin.


On a déjà trouvé, sur le même sujet:






						Les aventures de Lucky et ses amis
					

J' ai retrouvé le chien à Jura39, il a pécho un (gros) lapin!!    Gizmo : Arffff ! Tu vois déjà ce petit "snotneus" (mot en bruxellois signifiant "gamin de merde" - ndlr) de Baron s'attaquer à une bestiole qui fait 10 x son poids, langue comprise ?  :woot: Non ! C'est le Juju qui avait besoin...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> On a déjà trouvé, sur le même sujet


... Désolé, mais il fallait dévoiler la vérité sur le naufrage de la Moskva ! ...


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Mai 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Désolé, mais il fallait dévoiler la vérité sur le naufrage de la Moskva ! ...




Cat Astroff est un génie.
Le Moskva était un simple bateau de guerre navigant sur l'eau, et il l'a transformé en sous-marin.


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Mai 2022)

Bon, c'est pas très fin, mais fallait que je la fasse, même avec beaucoup de retard: Zorglub est de retour (pauvre Franquin  ):


----------



## patxito (7 Mai 2022)

L'Ukraine affirme avoir détruit un nouveau bateau de guerre russe: "Le défilé traditionnel de la flotte russe le 9 mai aura lieu au fond de la mer"
					

L'Ukraine a affirmé samedi avoir détruit un navire de débarquement russe près de la petite île aux Serpents en mer Noire, devenue symbole de la résistance ukrainienne à l'invasion russe lancée fin février.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (8 Mai 2022)

Ukraine : le "mal est de retour" en Europe, dit Zelensky dans un discours à l'occasion du 8 mai
					

"Le mal est de retour, dans un uniforme différent, sous des slogans différents, mais avec le même objectif", a déclaré le président ukrainien dans une vidéo sous-titrée en anglais et présentant des images d'archives du dernier conflit mondial ainsi que des images en noir et blanc de l'invasion...




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Mai 2022)

Poutine ... L'inventeur de la "*riposte préventive*" ... Trop fort !


----------



## patxito (9 Mai 2022)

« Les autorités vous mentent » : la télé russe en ligne hackée pendant le discours de Vladimir Poutine
					

Des pirates ont remplacé les infos sur le bandeau des programmes par un message anti-guerre. La Russie commémore la fin de la Seconde Guerre mondiale ce 9 mai et le discours du président russe Vladimir Poutine était très attendu en Russie et dans le monde entier. Le véritable sujet étant...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Mai 2022)

Humour ukrainien (extrait des infos "Live-En direct" sur plusieurs médias):

Rutube, qui se veut un concurrent du géant américain YouTube, était inaccessible ce matin, victime de_ « la plus grande cyberattaque de son histoire »_, a annoncé la compagnie dans un communiqué publié sur Telegram, en précisant que le rétablissement de l’accès à la plate-forme russe de vidéos _« prendra_[it]_ plus de temps que les ingénieurs ne pensaient initialement »_.
Un écran noir apparaissait sur le site Rutube.ru mardi matin, accompagné du descriptif en caractères blancs :_ « Les travaux de maintenance sont en cours. Le site a été attaqué. Actuellement, la situation est sous contrôle. Les données des utilisateurs sont sauvegardées. »_ Selon Rutube, le site est inaccessible depuis lundi, jour où la Russie a célébré le 9-Mai, qui marque la victoire de 1945 sur les nazis, en justifiant notamment son invasion de l’Ukraine. Rutube impute l’attaque aux mêmes hackeurs qui ont_ « attaqué constamment les sites des institutions publiques russes ces deux derniers mois »_, après le déclenchement de l’offensive russe, le 24 février.
De son côté, Mykhaïlo Fedorov, ministre de la transformation numérique de l’Ukraine, a réagi sur Telegram au communiqué de Rutube : _« *La dépropagande continue. Ce n’est pas une cyberattaque, c’est une opération spéciale pour améliorer votre infrastructure informatique*. »_

C'était ma petite contribution "spéciale"


----------



## patxito (11 Mai 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: la menace russe s'éloigne de Kharkiv, selon Kiev
					

L'étau russe se desserre sur Kharkiv, la deuxième ville de l'Ukraine située dans l'est et qui était pilonnée depuis fin février, ont affirmé les autorités ukrainiennes dans la nuit de mardi à mercredi, alors que le conflit pourrait s'étendre vers le sud-ouest selon Washington.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (11 Mai 2022)

Article tout aussi valable pour les contempteurs de la mondialisation heureuse…









						L’autarcie est la mère de la désintégration de la Russie
					

La Russie est en train de s’isoler économiquement, comme le faisait l’URSS, explique Konstantin Sonin, professeur à l’Université de Chicago.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## patxito (12 Mai 2022)

Des soldats russes abattent froidement deux civils ukrainiens dans le dos : "Ce sont des bourreaux"
					

Des soldats russes ont froidement abattu deux civils en mars dernier, selon des images de caméras de surveillance dévoilées par CNN. Les autorités ukrainiennes parlent d'un crime de guerre.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (13 Mai 2022)

Comment la traversée de la rivière Donets s'est transformée en une infernale débâcle russe
					

Un carnage et, peut-être, un nouveau héros. Nul besoin de vous rappeler les faits: après des fantasmes de blitzkrieg et une déculottée forçant les troupes russes à une retraite mal ordonnée, la première phase de l'assaut russe contre l'Ukraine n'a pas tout à fait été une réussite....




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## patxito (13 Mai 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: première comparution en justice d’un soldat russe accusé de crime de guerre
					

Il est accusé d’avoir tiré avec une kalachnikov depuis la fenêtre d’une voiture dans laquelle il circulait, abattant un civil de 62 ans qui n’était pas armé.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Nouvoul (13 Mai 2022)

C'est pas que je veux envenimer vos conflits tranquilles de bar tranquille ni excuser l'homme qui se fout de la vie d'innocents...   
https://www.lemonde.fr/internationa...n-de-volontaires-ukrainiens_6125904_3210.html


----------



## patxito (13 Mai 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> C'est pas que je veux envenimer vos conflits tranquilles de bar tranquille ni excuser l'homme qui se fout de la vie d'innocents...
> https://www.lemonde.fr/internationa...n-de-volontaires-ukrainiens_6125904_3210.html


Il y a 2 grandes différences : d’une part il s’agit de volontaires, pas de soldats de l’armée régulière ukrainienne, et d’autre part les russes peuvent très facilement éviter d’être victimes de crimes de guerre : il leur suffit de rentrer chez eux.


----------



## touba (13 Mai 2022)

Il n'y a aucune différence, un crime de guerre est un crime de guerre.


----------



## patxito (14 Mai 2022)

Ukraine : la Russie à l'origine de la cyberattaque de Viasat pour faciliter l'invasion
					

Les États-Unis et l'Union européenne attribuent tous deux officiellement à la Russie le piratage subi par Viasat le 24 février dernier.




					www.clubic.com


----------



## patxito (14 Mai 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: à Kharkiv, une nouvelle humiliation militaire pour les Russes?
					

Kharkiv, deuxième ville ukrainienne, résiste toujours à l'envahisseur russe dans l'est du pays. Mieux, sa défense a forcé les troupes adverses à reculer et ce samedi, la ville a bouclé une journée épargnée de bombardement. Sur place, les transports en commun s'apprêtent à se remettre à circuler.




					www.bfmtv.com


----------



## patxito (14 Mai 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : le G7 annonce 'ne jamais reconnaître' les frontières que la Russie tente de modifier par la force
					

Le G7 ne 'reconnaîtra jamais' les frontières que la Russie veut imposer par la force avec sa guerre en Ukraine, ont...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine : le G7 annonce 'ne jamais reconnaître' les frontières que la Russie tente de modifier par la force
> 
> 
> Le G7 ne 'reconnaîtra jamais' les frontières que la Russie veut imposer par la force avec sa guerre en Ukraine, ont...
> ...


Y en a-t-il un parmi vous qui soit capable de me dire ce que cela implique "concrètement" ?
Le G7 ne reconnaitra jamais les frontières imposées par la Russie.
Ok.
Et donc ?

PS : Pour m'expliquer, partez du principe que je suis un mal-comprenant.
Vulgarisez, quoi.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Y en a-t-il un parmi vous qui soit capable de me dire ce que cela implique "concrètement" ?
> Le G7 ne reconnaitra jamais les frontières imposées par la Russie.
> Ok.
> Et donc ?
> ...




L'Ukraine reste l'Ukraine, y-compris la Crimée.
Le G7 n'acceptera pas que des lois russes s'appliquent dans n'importe quelle partie du territoire ukrainien.

Pour l'éventuelle candidature de l'Ukraine à l'entrée dans l'Union Européenne,  ou même, pourquoi pas, en cas de nouvelle initiative de l'Ukraine pour intégrer L'OTAN (projet laissé de côté par Zelensky pour l'instant), ce seront les décisions ukrainiennes qui seront considérées et pas les décisions russes.
(Encore que ces décisions ne dépendent pas du G7 à proprement parler, mais même dans ce domaines, le G7 considèrera l'Ukraine comme un état souverain). 

Pour les lois ukrainienne, les accords commerciaux, militaires ou autres : la G7 reconnaît les autorités ukrainiennes et leurs décisions, et non pas ce que voudrait la Russie de Poutine.

Tout accord commercial ou autre qui sera conclu entre le G7 et l'Ukraine, Crimée comprise, le sera sans que Poutine soit consulté. 

Ai-je été clair ?


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> L'Ukraine reste l'Ukraine, y-compris la Crimée.
> Le G7 n'acceptera pas que des lois russes s'appliquent dans n'importe quelle partie du territoire ukrainien.
> 
> Pour l'éventuelle candidature de l'Ukraine à l'entrée dans l'Union Européenne,  ou même, pourquoi pas, en cas de nouvelle initiative de l'Ukraine pour intégrer L'OTAN (projet laissé de côté par Zelenski pour l'instant), ce seront les décisions ukrainiennes qui seront considérées et pas les décisions russes.
> ...


Très clair, mon cher ami.
Cependant (tu sens que ça part mal quand je dis "cependant"), reconnaitre la souveraineté de l'Ukraine sur l'ensemble de son territoire n'est que a partie la plus facile.
Si l'autre enclume décide d'appliquer les lois russes à la Crimée (par exemple), ce qu'il est capable de faire puisqu'il se croit chez lui, que fait le G7 ?
Panpan cucul et l'autre rentre chez lui la queue entre les jambes ?
C'est ce que peut faire le G7 pour renvoyer le pitre dans ses 10 mètres que je ne visualise pas.
Si je ne m'abuse, en ce moment la moitié de la planète explique à ce malade que ce qu'il fait n'est pas bien (j'euphémise) et il n'en a rien à battre.
Alors, j'ai le sentiment que le G7 qui fait les gros yeux, ça va lui en bouger une sans réveiller l'autre.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Très clair, mon cher ami.
> Cependant (tu sens que ça part mal quand je dis "cependant"), reconnaitre la souveraineté de l'Ukraine sur l'ensemble de son territoire n'est que a partie la plus facile.
> Si l'autre enclume décide d'appliquer les lois russes à la Crimée (par exemple), ce qu'il est capable de faire puisqu'il se croit chez lui, que fait le G7 ?
> Panpan cucul et l'autre rentre chez lui la queue entre les jambes ?
> ...




Dans les faits, en gros, tu as raison, en particulier pour la Crimée.
Mais bien malin qui peut dire comment tout ça finira.
L'Ukraine est un pays en guerre, et l'issue de cette guerre semble bien incertaine pour l'instant...


----------



## boninmi (14 Mai 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Mais bien malin qui peut dire comment tout ça finira.
> L'Ukraine est un pays en guerre, et l'issue de cette guerre semble bien incertain pour l'instant...


Je peux risquer une prédiction ?
Peu de chance que cela finisse.
Une ligne de front figée pendant des années.
Deux blocs se faisant face en chien de faïence interminablement.
Une guerre nucléaire dans dix, cinquante, cent ans ou plus.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Je peux risquer une prédiction ?
> Peu de chance que cela finisse.
> Une ligne de front figée pendant des années.
> Deux blocs se faisant face en chien de faïence interminablement.
> Une guerre nucléaire dans dix, cinquante, cent ans ou plus.




Pas certain...
Le régime de Poutine commence à sentir la fin de règne...

Il faudra voir l'après-Poutine, pour essayer de prédire la suite...

Du moins je crois.


----------



## patxito (14 Mai 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Je peux risquer une prédiction ?
> Peu de chance que cela finisse.
> Une ligne de front figée pendant des années.
> Deux blocs se faisant face en chien de faïence interminablement.
> Une guerre nucléaire dans dix, cinquante, cent ans ou plus.


Les ukrainiens sont plus optimistes :









						Le chef du renseignement militaire ukrainien prédit quand la guerre va se terminer: "Le conflit va prendre un tournant"
					

Ce haut responsable militaire est "optimiste" quant à la défaite russe.




					www.lalibre.be
				




Et ils n'ont peut-être pas tort...


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Les ukrainiens sont plus optimistes :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je prends ! 


J'ai moi aussi de plus en plus l'impression que Poutine n'est plus très loin de perdre le pouvoir ou même la vie dans un avenir assez proche.

Et concernant l'évolution des combats, les dernières victoires sont majoritairement ukrainiennes et l'armée russe accumule aux choix crimes de guerre ou défaites militaires humiliantes, quand ce n'est pas les deux à la fois... 

Que Poutine soit effectivement atteint d'un cancer avancé me semble crédible. 
Cette guerre immonde serait en somme son testament, sans une tentative désespérée de reconstituer le noyau dur de l'URSS : Russie, Biélorussie, et Ukraine. 
Façon "empire russe", ça nous donne le "Tzar de toutes les Russies", soit la Grande Russie (Aujourd'hui Fédération de Russie), la Russie Blanche (Biélorussie ou Biélarusse), et Petite Russie (Ukraine).


----------



## boninmi (14 Mai 2022)

Poutine ou pas Poutine, il est peu probable que la Russie accepte de perdre la face avec une défaite flagrante. La guerre va s'enliser.


----------



## lamainfroide (14 Mai 2022)

Y a moyen qu'ils ne perdent pas la face.
Vision simpliste.
Coup d'état.
Rejet de toutes les fautes sur le salopard (dans ce genre de situation, t'as plus d'ami, les alliés d'hier deviennent les bourreaux prêts à se disculper en t'accusant).
Retraits des troupes.
Mea culpa pour ne pas avoir agit plus tôt (mais bon, c'était pas facile, nos familles étaient menacées).
Pour faire bonne figure, on balance aussi quelques lampistes au TPI, en arguant du fait que les crimes de guerre sont les résultats de quelques initiatives individuelles.
Le peuple Russe, lui, ne savait pas. Il a cru tout ce que lui disait le patron.
La défaite (si défaite il doit y avoir) est évitée.
Tout va bien.

Je suis persuadé qu'il y a tout un tas de mec qui aimeraient éviter de prendre le risque d'une réelle défaite.
T'as qu'à demander aux Allemands quel est le goût de la défaite.


----------



## Human-Fly (14 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Y a moyen qu'ils ne perdent pas la face.
> Vision simpliste.
> Coup d'état.
> Rejet de toutes les fautes sur le salopard (dans ce genre de situation, t'as plus d'ami, les alliés d'hier deviennent les bourreaux prêts à se disculper en t'accusant).
> ...




Je ne sais pas si ça se passera comme ça, mais vraiment je l'espère !


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2022)

On peut toujours rêver. Sauf qu’il y a une chose dont on ne parle pas, la proportion  de russes qui soutiennent Poutine. Car vu les manifs prorusses dans les pays occidentaux le 9 mai et les régions russophones de certains pays de l’est qui réclament leur rattachement, j’ai comme la vague impression qu’il y a plus d’adeptes de la grande russie qu’on veut  bien le croire.


----------



## touba (14 Mai 2022)

Les contestataires se font toujours plus entendre que les autres.


----------



## aCLR (14 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> PS : Pour m'expliquer, partez du principe que je suis un mal-comprenant.
> Vulgarisez, quoi.


La Crimée, c’est un peu notre Alsace-Lorraine à nous. On l’a perdu fin XIXe et reprise après la grande guerre. Bah c’est un peu pareil avec la Crimée. Poutine l’a annexée en 2014. Elle est une province russe depuis. Mais l’ONU ne la reconnaît pas comme telle. Le G7 non plus ! Cette région reste ukrainienne aux yeux du monde – Russie exclue.

D’ailleurs, le G7 – diminutif de _Game Band 007_ – est prêt à en découdre avec Vlad’ pour rendre cette contrée à l’Ukraine. Peu importe le temps que cela prendra, cette entité composée de super-puissances sait bien qu’elle dispose de plus de cartouches que le Vlad’. Sauf que dans cette partie de Risk, le Vlad’ triche ! Il ajoute une couche poker menteur, de bonneteau et de belote de comptoir. Du coup, personne n’y comprend plus rien. Pas même moi… C’est dire…


----------



## patxito (15 Mai 2022)

Eurovision: des attaques russes déjouées pendant le concours
					

La police italienne a annoncé avoir déjoué des attaques.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## patxito (15 Mai 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie aurait perdu un tiers de ses troupes terrestres
					

Selon les services de renseignement britanniques, l’armée russe serait en mauvaise posture et aurait subi des pertes considérables.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Mai 2022)

à 17H49: https://www.liberation.fr/internati...on-russe-20220517_RUOTL47INJBQPMXXO73D7YCSMU/


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mai 2022)

Je vous ai laissé poster vos conneries otanesques depuis plusieurs mois sans rien dire, mais parce que je suis un incurable optimiste et que j’espère que cela en éclairera quelques-uns, voici :






Nota : comme signalé dans la présentation de la vidéo sur le site YouTube, le référendum d’indépendance de la République de Crimée est de janvier 1991 (et pas 1990) sinon la chronologie est exacte (il faut simplement remplacer 90 par 91).


----------



## patxito (22 Mai 2022)

Les crimes de guerre en Ukraine «ne resteront pas impunis», affirme Didier Reynders
					

Didier Reynders, a affirmé ce samedi que les crimes de guerre en Ukraine seraient poursuivis et que les atrocités commises « ne resteraient pas impunies ».




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## lamainfroide (22 Mai 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vous ai laissé poster vos conneries otanesques depuis plusieurs mois sans rien dire, mais parce que je suis un incurable optimiste et que j’espère que cela en éclairera quelques-uns, voici :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Réaction purement épidermique.
Ça serait vraiment bien que ce monsieur sache se servir de son ordinateur et qu'il apprenne à travailler l'art de la conférence, parce qu'il a réussi, au bout de 51 minutes de vidéo, a me filer envie d'aller voir ailleurs.
Soporifique et foutraque.
C'est dommage, j'ai cru un moment que j'allais comprendre quelque chose.


----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2022)

La Russie «doit payer un prix à long terme» pour son invasion de l’Ukraine, selon Joe Biden
					

Le président américain Joe Biden s’est exprimé lors d’une conférence de presse conjointe avec le premier ministre japonais Fumio Kishida, après leur rencontre bilatérale à Akasaka.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2022)

lamainfroide a dit:


> Réaction purement épidermique.
> Ça serait vraiment bien que ce monsieur sache se servir de son ordinateur et qu'il apprenne à travailler l'art de la conférence, parce qu'il a réussi, au bout de 51 minutes de vidéo, a me filer envie d'aller voir ailleurs.
> Soporifique et foutraque.
> C'est dommage, j'ai cru un moment que j'allais comprendre quelque chose.


Entièrement d'accord. J'en suis à 40 mn et j’avoue que je craque. J’y reviendrai peut-être plus tard (comme il aime à le répéter), mais c’est chronophage, à en juger par la tartine que je ponds ci-dessous.

il affirme ne pas être conspirationiste mais ne cherche même pas à réfuter les affirmations de wikipédia qui amènent à cette conclusion. Du coup qui croire ?

il a empéché Ceaucescu de massacrer les Magyars. Bravo, mais quel rapport avec la choucroute ?

il insiste sur le mensonge ‘Maïdan, « révolution démocratique »’. Le premier lien sur lequel je tombe en faisant une recherche parle de « révolte (et non révolution, même si c’est dans le titre) populaire ». C’est par ici : https://www.courrierinternational.com/article/2014/03/13/maidan-la-revolution-des-classes-moyennes

« Le conflit du Donbass a été causé par l’abrogation de la loi sur les langues officielle ».
Je cite un commentaire lu ailleurs :
En 2017 lorsque Poroschenko passa la loi sur le langage dans l’éducation, il existait 581 écoles enseignant le primaire et le secondaire entièrement en Russe: et pourtant selon Baud, ceci avait pris fin en 2014.
« At the present, according to the data of the Ministry of Education and Science of Ukraine, about 10% (9.7%) of schools are teaching in Russian, mainly in the eastern part in Ukraine, other more used national minority languages are Romanian (0.5%) and Hungarian (0.4%). According to the data of Statistics Service of Ukraine as for September 2017, there were 16 365 schools in Ukraine by the beginning of 2016/2017 school year, with instruction in Ukrainian in 15 020 schools, in Russian – 581, Romanian – 75, Hungarian – 71, Polish – 5, Moldavian – 3, several languages – 619. » https://www.culturalpolicies.net/country_profile/ukraine-2-5-4/
Ces écoles entièrement Russes existaient a cause de la protection constitutionnelle Ukrainienne des langages minoritaires, dont le Russe fait partie.
Même avant que Yanukovitch passe cette loi controversée en 2012 (et abolie donc suite a la révolution en 2014) sur le Russe en tant que langage régional, l’enseignement Russe pour le primaire et secondaire était entièrement légal: « In 2001, there were 21 226 secondary schools in Ukraine, including 16 757 schools teaching in Ukrainian, 1 935 in Russian, 98 in Romanian, 68 in Hungarian, 11 in Crimean Tatar, 9 in Moldavian, 3 in Polish, etc. » (The Law on Education grants constitutionally the Ukrainian families (parents and their children) a right to choose their native language for schools and studies since 1996. )

« les fake news sont des mensonges par omission ». Non. L’inverse est vrai, et encore seulement quand on s’en sert pour appuyer ou démontrer un propos. D’ailleurs plus loin on pourrait considérer son ’80% des victimes civiles entre 2014 et 2018 sont situées dans le Donbass’ comme telles : Il faudrait a minima compléter par le pourcentage des opérations de nettoyage dans le Donbass (si c’est 80% ça devient logique - sans pour autant justifier ni approuver quoi que ce soit). Lui même tronque l’information.

« Il n’y  jamais eu de  troupes russes dans le Donbass, seulement des petits jeunes qui traversaient la frontière pour faire le coup de feu ». Lol ?

« Ce n’est pas Poutine qui s’est levé du pied gauche le 24, il a réagi face à la croissance des attaques Ukrainiennes sur le Donbass ». Déjà j’aurai aimé que le graphique des explosions ne s’arrête pas au 21, qu’on puisse effectvement juger de la croissance des attaques (rappel : information tronquée = fake news, et ce n’est pas moi qui le dis). Ensuite, je trouve qu ‘il passe un peu vite sur le fait que Poutine, loin de s’en limiter à la ‘libération des républiques autoproclamées’, en profite pour attaquer l’ouest via la Biélorussie. Alors que Kiev ait une part de responsabilité dans le bordel actuel, je veux bien, mais que sont les 300 morts civils en 4 ans dans le Donbass face au massacre actuel ?


----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2022)

Face à la guerre en Ukraine, la Commission européenne veut prolonger la souplesse budgétaire
					

Cette souplesse permet aux 27 États membres de déroger exceptionnellement aux règles budgétaires de l’Union européenne.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Mai 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Raconte un tissu de conneries.



Le "Maïdan" est un coup d'État. Prétendre le contraire c'est mentir, tout simplement. Tu as un gouvernement élu démocratiquement, et un coup de force de milices néo-nazies alliées aux pro-européens.

Néo-nazies. J'insiste. Là-dessus, je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui. La "griffe de loup" n'est pas un N et un I, ce sont deux sigrunes SS inversées, référence à la 2e SS Das Reich. De même, beaucoup arborent la tête de mort de la 3e SS Totenkopf. Chez nous ces gens seraient perçus pour ce qu'ils sont : des néo-nazis et condamnés comme tels. Parce que c'est l'Ukraine, ils ne sont plus que des ultra-nationalistes, puis des "patriotes", et enfin des "héros" dans la presse otanesque que vous vous contentez de reprendre sans aucun recul. Enfin, depuis 2022, parce qu'avant ils étaient bien vus pour ce qu'ils étaient.

La première mesure des "nationalistes" fut d'attaquer les russophones qui avaient élus Ianoukovitch deux ans plus tôt (élections démocratiques). Un pouvoir s'installe de force à Kiev et veut imposer ses lois aux autres (notamment la langue russe). À partir de là, c'est une guerre civile.

Le massacre d'Odessa ça te revient ou tu as occulté comme tous les béni-oui-oui de l'Otan ?



Romuald a dit:


> cette loi controversée


Par qui ?

Tu sais qu'il y a en Europe une directive sur l'enseignement et la pratique des langues régionales ? Qu'elle doit être aussi appliquée en France ?


Il a parfaitement raison lorsqu'il dit que dans le Dombass, ce sont les militaires russophones qui se sont retournés contres les Ukro-nationalistes. Et il cite des sources bien plus crédibles que Wikitruc. Pas besoin de matériel russe. Ils l'avaient sous la main. D'ailleurs, équipement, armement, uniforme, il faut être un spécialiste pour différencier les uns et les autres, même maintenant.

Après, du moment où les U.S. ont décidé de fournir l'armée de Kiev, il ne fallait pas s'étonner que Moscou aide Donetsk.

La Crimée constate que le contrat constitutionnel qui lui a été imposé en 1995 n'est même plus respecté. Elle fait sécession. Les Russes interviennent pour prendre militairement le contrôle de la péninsule. Politiquement, ils n'ont pas besoin de faire des efforts ; avec près de 95% de russophones, la Crimée est déjà russe, elle a toujours voulu l'être. Pour Moscou, la Crimée est la revanche du Kosovo.

Au printemps 2014, Porochenko est élu sur un programme de paix et de réconciliation. Dès l'été il déclenche une offensive contre les "républiques" sécessionnistes pour soutenir les groupes néo-nazis partis y faire le coup de feu. Le gouvernement ukrainien de Kiev bombarde alors sa propre population.

À l'automne, c'est un constat d'échec. Porochenko signe les accords de Minsk. Ces accords maintiennent toujours les "républiques" dans le giron de l'Ukraine. On parle d'une autonomie, de garanties constitutionnelles pour les russophones, de consultations électorales.

Rien de tout cela ne fut mis en œuvre. Encouragé par ses parrains européens, France et Allemagne, Kiev joua le pourrissement et renforça son armée avec le soutien de l'OTAN. Loin d'ête dissous, les groupes armés néo-nazis ont diffusé dans l'armée officielle.

Ça vous emmerde peut-être mais ce sont les faits HISTORIQUES.


L'intensification subite des bombardements sur le Dombass par l'armée de Kiev à la mi-fevrier, il faut avoir vécu dans une grotte à ce moment pour ne pas en avoir entendu parler. Je ne sais s'il s'agit d'un élément tendant à prouver l'attaque prévue du Dombass comme le disent les tenants de la thèse de la "guerre préventive". Je sais par contre que jamais Kiev n'a eu l'intension de négocier avec les "républiques" et que la seule option envisagée à Kiev a toujours été militaire. Le front du Dombass est au moment de l'offensive russe la principale concentration de forces de l'armée ukrainienne.

La guerre actuelle n'est pas une guerre pour la démocratie. Il n'y a aucune démocratie au pouvoir à Kiev. Il n'y en a jamais eu depuis le "Maïdan". Il n'y a que des néo-nazis, des corrompus et des magouilleurs. Ce n'est pas non plus une "opération spéciale" pour nettoyer l'Ukraine de ces gens. C'est la réaction militaire de la Russie aux multiples atteintes de l'OTAN à sa sécurité sur son flan sud.

Je m'avance peut-être mais je pense que le plan initial des Russes était de contraindre Kiev à négocier, d'où l'offensive Nord vers la capitale. Peut-être espéraient-ils provoquer l'éviction des nationaux-nazis et se retrouver avec des gens plus souples.

Le soutien affiché par l'OTAN et l'UE a incité Kiev a résister. L'agression elle-même a provoqué un élan national qui dépasse le simple nationalisme et n'est pas prêt de s'éteindre. De même, Moscou a sans doute sous-estimé, dans un premier temps, la capacité de résistance de l'armée ukrainienne.

À partir du moment où les Russes se sont retirés dans le nord, les objectifs de guerre ont changés. Il semble clair que la destruction de l'armée Ukrainienne dans le Dombass est en bonne voie, piano ma sano, que s'en suivra la conquête complète du territoire revendiqué par les "républiques". À celui-ci, vient s'ajouter les territoires conquis au nord de la Crimée. Reste à savoir où ils s'arrêteront. Conquête totale du littoral avec Odessa ? Quid de Kharkov ? Quid de la plaine à l'ouest du Dombass jusqu'au Dniepr ?

Les Occidentaux peuvent vitupérer, ce qui sera conquis ne sera pas rendu. On va assister à une redécoupe de l'Ukraine. Une de plus dans l'histoire du monde. L'autre alternative est la troisième guerre mondiale. Banco ?

Les dindons de la farce sordide et criminelle jouée par l'OTAN et la Russie sont les Ukrainiens, les gens, pas les politiques.


----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2022)

Opposé à la guerre en Ukraine, un diplomate russe fait défection à Genève : "Jamais je n'ai eu autant honte de mon pays"
					

Boris Bondarev, conseiller à la Mission de Russie auprès des Nations unies à Genève depuis 2019, dénonce le "bellicisme", les "mensonges" et la "haine" au sein du ministère des Affaires étrangères.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2022)

@moon : Je raconte peut-être des conneries, mais je préfèrerai que tu reprennes paragraphe par paragraphe ce que j'ai écrit et y apporte à chaque fois _calmement_ ton point de vue plutôt que de nous démontrer que tu as raison à coup d'affirmations et d'invectives.
En outre je te reprécise que je n'ai pas encore regardé l'intégralité de la conférence, et que si pour l'instant Mr Baud ne m'a pas convaincu, il m'a appris des choses (si, si. Ce n'est pas parce que je critique certains points que je rejette en bloc ce qu'il dit)


----------



## patxito (23 Mai 2022)

"Vladimir Poutine a survécu à une tentative d'assassinat il y a deux mois"
					

C'est ce qu'a annoncé ce lundi le chef des services de renseignement ukrainiens




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## aCLR (3 Juin 2022)

Lettre à Vladimir Poutine, de Marek Halter – son ami de trente ans !


----------



## patxito (5 Juin 2022)

Comment vivre sans mentir en Russie
					

Comment agir lorsque clamer la vérité est devenu impossible ? Et que pouvons-nous faire, depuis la Belgique, pour que des Russes puissent vivre sans mentir ?




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (6 Juin 2022)

L'Ukraine affirme avoir tué un général russe : il a été "officiellement dénazifié et démilitarisé"
					

L'armée ukrainienne affirme avoir tué un militaire russe de haut rang, qui porte le grade de général. Le major-général Roman Kutuzov, un commandant de la République populaire séparatiste de Donetsk, a été "officiellement dénazifié et démilitarisé", ont annoncé dimanche soir les forces armées...




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Juin 2022)

_© Carol Guzy - photographe de presse américaine_

Hommage à nos petits compagnons ...
Parfois les derniers remparts contre la solitude, la cruauté et le chaos ...​


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Hommage à nos petits compagnons ...
> Parfois les derniers remparts contre la solitude, la cruauté et le chaos ...


Certains ont malheureusement du laisser derrière eux leurs animaux de compagnie alors qu'ils fuyaient les combats.
Pour moi cela place le degré d'horreur et de peur que ces gens ont vécus, nous n'imaginerions pas laisser nos chats et chiens, pour rien au monde, et pourtant c'est arrivé.








						ukraine - Les animaux et la guerre, de l'espoir et des larmes
					

Plus de 3,5 millions d’Ukrainiens ont quitté leur pays, un grand nombre d’entre eux s’exilant avec leur animal de compagnie.  Depuis le 24 février et le déclenchement de la guerre en Ukraine, quelque dix millions de personnes ont été déplacées, dont plus de 3,5 millions ont quitté le pays, un...




					regionalis.fr


----------



## patlek (7 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Certains ont malheureusement du laisser derrière eux leurs animaux de compagnie alors qu'ils fuyaient les combats.



Tu oublie les animaux sauvages, quand je vois certaines images d' explosions, c' est aussi une atteinte contre les animaux sauvages, oiseaux , lapins, hérissons ou autres . ..


----------



## touba (7 Juin 2022)

C'est vrai et d'ailleurs dans la zone de Tchernobyl la faune et la flore reprenaient lentement leur droit et l'arrivée des forces russes a quelque peu perturbé cette régénérescence naturelle. Je ne veux pas spammer MacG avec des liens persos mais nous en parlions dans un article que j'ai traduit: https://regionalis.fr/articles/tchernobyl-était-un-refuge-pour-la-faune-puis-les-troupes-russes-sont-arrivées.21/

De toutes façons peu importe le prisme par lequel tu observes une guerre le résultat est toujours le même : horreur et désolation.


----------



## patxito (7 Juin 2022)

Le Bourreau du commando Wagner abattu par un sniper en Ukraine
					

Un mercenaire, accusé coté ukrainien d’avoir tué des prisonniers mais salué comme un héros côté russe, a péri à Kkarkiv, tué par un tireur d’élite.




					www.lematin.ch


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juin 2022)

Apocalypse Now - version ukrainienne ! ​


----------



## lamainfroide (11 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Apocalypse Now - version ukrainienne !​


Impossible pour moi de voir la vidéo de l'Ukrainien. Abonnement obligatoire.
En revanche, concernant la scène culte citée à la fin de l'article, j'étais resté sur une tout autre musique.
Mon souvenir :




La vidéo de l'article :




Loin de moi l'idée de lancer un débat de cinéphile.
Notons au passage que j'aimerais clairement que celui qui m'a piqué mon dvd de ce film, me le rende illico.
Parce que je ne le retrouve plus, et ça me fout les boules.


----------



## ScapO (11 Juin 2022)

Slt,
J’en était resté aussi à Wagner sur cette scène …pour ton DVD …euh c’est pas moi lol


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2022)

La fiction :









						Convention sur les armes à sous-munitions — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				








__





						Cluster Munition Ban Policy | Reports |  Monitor
					

Default here



					www.the-monitor.org
				












						Destruction of French cluster munition stockpiles complete
					

Joint statement by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs and International Development and the Ministry of Defense (June 30, 2016)




					cd-geneve.delegfrance.org
				




La réalité :







Au cas ou vous auriez un doute, le 155 mm est un standard OTAN. En face, ils n'en produisent pas.

Je vous direz bien que tout cela est utilisé contre les populations civiles du Dombass, ainsi que nos beaux canons CAESAR, plutôt que contre des objectifs militaires, mais ce serait tomber dans la propagande russophile. D’après France Info, ce sont les Russes qui bombardent les civils, mêmes les leurs, à Donetsk (???) (France Info le 30 mai), et pourquoi pas à Vladivostok ?

Dormez tranquilles : on nous a dit qu’on était dans le « camp du bien ». La vérité est forcément ailleurs.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Dormez tranquilles : on nous a dit qu’on était dans le « camp du bien ». La vérité est forcément ailleurs.


Non ! Je suis convaincu que nous sommes dans le "camp du bien" ... Rien ne me fera changer d'avis, mais, bien entendu, ce n'est que mon opinion !


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Non ! Je suis convaincu que nous sommes dans le "camp du bien" ... Rien ne me fera changer d'avis, mais, bien entendu, ce n'est que mon opinion !


Bah! Je connais des gens qui sont persuadés de vivre en démocratie. On va même voter ensemble demain, histoire de maintenir un peu la fiction.

Les États ne mentent jamais, c’est bien connu. L’Histoire de la France, de la Grande-Bretagne, de l’Allemagne, des États-Unis, et de la Belgique (coucou le Congo !) sont des récits d’une blancheur irréprochable. Toujours bons. Toujours bienveillants. Ils ont apporté partout le bonheur, la paix et la civilisation. D’ailleurs, en ce moment, en Afghanistan, tous rayonnent tant ces dons furent abondants, comme en Libye et en Syrie. Rien que du bon, rien que du bien.

Il y a des gens qui nous détestent, mais enfin, c’est parce qu’ils sont ignorants ou fondamentalement mauvais.

Contrairement à une idée souvent répandue, quasiment un gag récurant, les autruches ne se mettent pas la tête dans le sable pour se cacher, les êtres humains si. Ça tombe bien, voilà l’été qui pointe. Deux mois de bonheur sur les plages, tous la tête dans les trous avant de l’avoir dans le cul à l’automne.


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Au cas ou vous auriez un doute


C'est pas que j'ai un doute, c'est que je ne lis pas le russe, et ne sais pas non plus ce que disent tes liens au-dessus. Deux trois explications avant chaque lien, est-ce trop demander ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juin 2022)

Mon raisonnement est beaucoup plus simpliste ... J'avais 13 ans en 1962 lors de la crise de Cuba et des profs qui nous faisaient ch... dans nos froc en agitant le monstre russe ... idem lors des épisodes successifs de la guerre froide qui ont émaillé toute ma jeunesse.

Et maintenant, 60 ans après, le monstre est de retour agitant le spectre de la 3ième guerre mondiale ... Et bien, y'en a marre ! La Russie ... c'est le diable !!!


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est pas que j'ai un doute, c'est que je ne lis pas le russe, et ne sais pas non plus ce que disent tes liens au-dessus. Deux trois explications avant chaque lien, est-ce trop demander ?


Ce n’est pas du russe mais de l’ukrainien.

La France a livré des obus à sous-munition à l’Ukraine (OGR F1 155 mm).

Ce qui est merveilleux, puisque la France est signataire de la convention de Wellington, qui interdit l’utilisation, la fabrication et la vente/distribution de ce type d’armes. Ce qui est miraculeux puisque la France a annoncé avoir détruit son stock de munitions de ce type.

On nage donc en plain sur-réalisme, ce qui convient forcément à The Big.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Mon raisonnement est beaucoup plus simpliste ... J'avais 13 ans en 1962 lors de la crise de Cuba et des profs qui nous faisaient ch... dans nos froc en agitant le monstre russe ... idem lors des épisodes successifs de la guerre froide qui ont émaillé toute ma jeunesse.
> 
> Et maintenant, 60 ans après, le monstre est de retour agitant le spectre de la 3ième guerre mondiale ... Et bien, y'en a marre ! La Russie ... c'est le diable !!!


Je sais, je sais.

Les Belges sont tellement habitués à lécher le cul des U.S.A. depuis 1945 qu’ils ont fini par y prendre goût. Un peu comme vos fricadelles.

En France, ce n’est que depuis Sarkosy qu’on s’est remis à tirer la langue, on manque encore un peu de pratique. Certains, de moins en moins nombreux, gardent encore leur esprit critique, mais à la fin on saura bien les faire taire.

Dans ce conflit, et dans bien d’autres depuis le début des guerres de l’OTAN, j’ai décidé d’être dans le camp des victimes. Les gens qui reçoivent des obus et missiles sur le coin de la gueule, quelle que soit la nationalité, le calibre et le type de ces obus et missiles. Généralement, ils n’ont rien demandé, rien fait pour si ce n’est vivre là ou d’autres ont décidé de déverser la mort et la souffrance.

Je comprends et admets la nécessité de la « Real politic » à la Metternich, Bismarck et Kissinger, mais je ne vois pas l’intérêt pour mon pays de participer à ce conflit pour le compte des U.S.A. Car il s’agit là, et dès avant 2014, des intérêts géostratégique des États-Unis, pas des nôtres. Ce sont pourtant les Européens qui vont en payer l’essentiel du prix, financièrement, militairement, politiquement, quelle qu’en soit l’issue.


----------



## Romuald (11 Juin 2022)

En cherchant sur internet, je ne vois que donbass insider pour affirmer une telle chose. Alors bien sur, on peut toujours arguer qu'une telle info n'a que peu de chance d'être reprise par les médias mainstream, mais venant d'une seule et unique source ouvertement prorusse, permets moi de douter.
De toutes façons la désinformation marchant dans les deux sens, impossible de savoir où est la vérité. Rappelons qu'en mars l'ONU a affirmé la même chose, mais venant des russes (les 'obus à fléchettes')
Par contre je te rejoins sur le fait que c'est l'europe qui va payer le prix, après mlheureusement la population du donbass.


----------



## patxito (11 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La fiction :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Vu la source, je vais en effet dormir sur mes deux oreilles…


----------



## aCLR (11 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n’est pas du russe mais de l’ukrainien


Bah ! Le traducteur de iOs me propose du polonais et le traducteur de Mountain View du slovaque ! Le premier n’est pas géré et le second partiellement traduit. Donc… Je vais te croire quand tu dis que c’est de l’ukrainien.


Moonwalker a dit:


> on nous a dit qu’on était dans le « camp du bien »


Encore heureux ! Il ne manquerait plus qu’on soit dans celui du mal !? D’ailleurs… Aucun peuple ne se définit autrement que comme appartenant à celui du bien. Un peuple ne rejoint celui du mal qu’au travers la décision d’un autre peuple plus ou moins voisin. Donc… Là encore je vais te croire et considérer la référence à la série de Mulder et Scully comme un effet de manche sans importance.


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La Russie ... c'est le diable !!!


Je suis d’accord !


----------



## touba (12 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce qui est merveilleux, puisque la France est signataire de la convention de Wellington


Euh... Wellington t'es sur ?
Cette convention c'est pas pour protéger l'Antarctique ??

Sinon y'a la convention d'Oslo...


----------



## touba (12 Juin 2022)

Et ton document en ukrainien il aurait pas été fabriqué par les russes ?








						L'élimination des armes à sous-munitions
					

Les armes à sous-munitions sont des munitions classiques, conçues pour libérer ou disperser de multiples sous-munitions explosives. Leur large (…)




					www.diplomatie.gouv.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Euh... Wellington t'es sur ?
> Cette convention c'est pas pour protéger l'Antarctique ??
> 
> Sinon y'a la convention d'Oslo...


Déclaration de Wellington - Réunion de Dublin et Convention d’Oslo. Tout est dans la page Wikipédia où la France figure en bonne place à chaque fois.



touba a dit:


> Et ton document en ukrainien il aurait pas été fabriqué par les russes ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C’est aussi possible. C’est pour cela que je signalais le côté « merveilleux » de la chose. « La vérité est ailleurs » c’était une pique ironique à géométrie variable.

La vérité c’est ce que les populations du Dombass sécessionniste reçoivent sur la tête. On a déjà les retours des obus de 155 et des CAESARS français. Ça viendra aussi sans doute… ou pas.



Romuald a dit:


> En cherchant sur internet, je ne vois que donbass insider pour affirmer une telle chose. Alors bien sur, on peut toujours arguer qu'une telle info n'a que peu de chance d'être reprise par les médias mainstream, mais venant d'une seule et unique source ouvertement prorusse, permets moi de douter.
> De toutes façons la désinformation marchant dans les deux sens, impossible de savoir où est la vérité. Rappelons qu'en mars l'ONU a affirmé la même chose, mais venant des russes (les 'obus à fléchettes')
> Par contre je te rejoins sur le fait que c'est l'europe qui va payer le prix, après mlheureusement la population du donbass.


C’est aussi la seule source française sur les bombardements journaliers par Kiev des populations civiles du Dombass sécessionniste, depuis quasiment le début de cette guerre (2014). Les médias occidentaux à la solde de l’Otan ont du mal à les évoquer. Il faut bien que quelqu’un en parle puisque lorsque les bombes tombent sur Donetsk, France Info prétend que ce sont les Russes qui tirent.

Christine Néant a subit il y a quelques jours elle-même pendant plus de cinq heures un de ces bombardements de zone civile à Donetsk. Sa voiture détruite, elle trouva abri dans la cave d’une petite supérette avec les gens qui s’y réfugiait, surpris pendant qu’ils étaient venus se ravitailler. Un vieux monsieur qui n’y tenait plus est malheureusement sorti trop tôt et s’est fait tuer. Tout est sur sa vidéo.

Les armes occidentales sont utilisées contre les populations civiles, en dehors de tout objectif militaire. Des obus perforants antichars contre des immeubles d’habitation, je vous laisse imaginer le résultat. Le fait est que notre ami de Kiev veut terroriser les populations russophones du Dombass et de Crimée. Il dénonce un soi-disant génocide. Je ne vois que celui qu’il a entrepris avec ses compagnons néo-nazis.

Je ne joue pas ici à la concurrence des morts. Pour moi, les morts sont du même camp : celui des victimes. J’essaye simplement de m’extraire de ce journalisme hémiplégique dont vous vous rassasiez.



Romuald a dit:


> ouvertement prorusse


Oui. C’est ce que prétend l’imMonde. Pro-russe celui qui n’est pas pro-Otan.

Pour moi, elle ne fait que son travail de journaliste, dans la grande tradition d’Albert Londres. Elle donne la parole à une gamine que les ukro-nazis ont pris pour cible, elle filme les civils dont les maisons ont été pillées par les truands du régiment Azov, les habitants de Marioupol qui se réjouissent du retour des Russes sur leur terre et qui maudissent l’ordre des ukro-nazis de Kiev. Elle montre les bombardements meurtriers de l’armée de Kiev sur les zones résidentielles. Elle dérange le discours consensuel et manichéen des médias serfs de l’Otan donc elle doit être marginalisée, comme Anne-Laure Bonnel, il est urgent de la faire taire.

Dans ce conflit, on interdit aux journalistes de faire un vrai travail de journaliste. Ce n’est pas nouveau puisque Kiev interdit aux journalistes occidentaux de se rendre dans les zones contrôlées par les sécessionnistes sous peine de poursuites, et cela depuis 2014. Le fait même de t'être rendu là-bas t’interdit de territoire ukrainien.

Il y a un site, Mirotvorets, qui recense les "ennemis de l’Ukraine" ou définis comme tels, journalistes, écrivains, diplomates, hommes politiques, une gamine de 12 ans, et publie leurs informations personnelles pour les localiser. Suite à quoi certains furent assassinés. Une des dernières entrées est Henry Kissinger lui-même, suite à son discours à Davos qui n’a pas plu à Kiev.

Tu n’es pas obligé de croire ce que raconte madame Néant sur ce site, bien que ce soit factuel, mais tu peux lire ce qu’en disait l’ofpra dès 2018 : https://www.ofpra.gouv.fr/sites/default/files/atoms/files/1804_ukr_le_site_mitotvorets.pdf

Anton Guerachenko, fondateur de ce site, aux accointances néo-nazies notoires, est vice-ministre de l’intérieur de Zelensky. Ses « communiqués » sont repris régulièrement par la presse occidentale avec beaucoup moins de suspicion que ceux de Damarnin.


----------



## Romuald (12 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pro-russe celui qui n’est pas pro-Otan.


A te lire, on pourrait dire 'et inversement'. J'aurai tendance à accorder de l'intérêt à donbass insider si lui aussi n'était pas 'hémiplégique'. Etre factuel c'est aussi ne pas se limiter à certains faits. Quels que soient les torts de l’Ukraine dans le Donbass, tu ne me feras pas croire que les russes n'en ont pas de leur côté. 
Et il ne faut pas oublier que leur opération spéciale de libération du Donbass a commencé conjointement avec une attaque au nord via la Biélorussie, et au sud alors que jusqu'à preuve du contraire ni Marioupol ni a fortiori Odessa ne font partie de ce même Donbass. Partant de la difficile de voir Poutine comme un libérateur plutôt que comme un agresseur.
Et marteler 'ukro-nazi' en parlant de l'armée ukrainienne est une généralisation à laquelle je n'adhère nullement, d'autant que noircir les uns ne fera pas paraitre les autres plus blancs.


----------



## touba (12 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> d'autant que noircir les uns ne fera pas paraitre les autres plus blancs.


C'est le principe Email Diamant pourtant, et ça marche !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> A te lire, on pourrait dire 'et inversement'. J'aurai tendance à accorder de l'intérêt à donbass insider si lui aussi n'était pas 'hémiplégique'. Etre factuel c'est aussi ne pas se limiter à certains faits. Quels que soient les torts de l’Ukraine dans le Donbass, tu ne me feras pas croire que les russes n'en ont pas de leur côté.
> Et il ne faut pas oublier que leur opération spéciale de libération du Donbass a commencé conjointement avec une attaque au nord via la Biélorussie, et au sud alors que jusqu'à preuve du contraire ni Marioupol ni a fortiori Odessa ne font partie de ce même Donbass. Partant de la difficile de voir Poutine comme un libérateur plutôt que comme un agresseur.
> Et marteler 'ukro-nazi' en parlant de l'armée ukrainienne est une généralisation à laquelle je n'adhère nullement, d'autant que noircir les uns ne fera pas paraitre les autres plus blancs.


Par ukro-nazis je désigne l'appareil d'État de Kiev. C'est ce qu'ils sont la plupart. Les Ukrainiens certainement pas, comme ils l'ont démontré à chaque élection où ils ont rejeté ces gens. Mais le pouvoir de la corruption et la violence ont fait qu'ils ont su se maintenir aux postes de décisions depuis le "Maïdan" et malgré les deux élections présidentiels qui ont suivi. Porochenko avait été élu sur un programme de paix, ils lui ont imposé la guerre contre le Dombass et la défaite. Idem avec Zelensky. D'aucuns prétendent que ce sont les U.S.A. qui manœuvrent derrière eux. C'est bien dans leurs manières.

Concernant les combattants, ils sont en gros de trois ordres, l'armée régulière Ukrainienne, la garde nationale, les troupes territoriales. La garde nationale est en grande partie formée de ces pseudo régiments d'élite, Waffen SS de carnaval tels Azov, Kraken, etc. Les troupes territoriales se sont de pauvres bougres à peine formés, à l'origine destinés à rester dans leurs régions d'origine, mais que Zelensky a décidé en avril dernier d'envoyer au casse-pipe.

Sur la stratégie Russe et l'offensive Nord, je te rappelle qu'en 1990 pour libérer le Koweit, on a bombardé Bagdad et envahi l'Irak et que pour l'affaire du Kosovo ont a massivement bombardé la Serbie (jusqu'à l’ambassade de Chine).

Je pense que Poutine espérait bousculer le pouvoir à Kiev et forcer les négociations pour obtenir ce que huit ans avec le processus de "Minsk" n'a pas donné : liberté pour les républiques auto-proclamées du Dombass et reconnaissance de la Crimée russe. L'aide de l'Europe et surtout le forcing des britanniques ont incité Kiev à tenir bon. N'obtenant pas ce qu'ils étaient venu chercher, les Russes se sont concentrés sur leurs principaux objectifs au Sud et la destruction de l'armée ukrainienne dans une guerre d'attrition. Depuis fin mars, les buts de guerre (de l'opération spéciale comme ils disent) sont différents. En sus du Dombass à sécuriser, il paraît évident que c'est toute la Novorussia qui est maintenant visée.

Concernant Dombass Insider, de part leur intitulé tu comprends déjà qu'ils ne vont parler que de ce qu'ils voient et même subissent depuis 2014, c'est-à-dire les frappes ukrainiennes et les pillages des milices néo-nazies. C'est une réalité du conflit dans cette zone. Elle n'exclue pas les autres, mais les médias occidentaux continuent l'ignorer systématiquement.

Alors oui, les bombes et missiles russes tuent aussi et sans doute pas mal de civils. Il faut aussi voir que les ukrainiens utilisent dans le Dombass la population civile locale comme bouclier humains.

Après, il est très difficile de faire la part de propagande et de vérité dans les annonces de chaque camp.

Les Russes font preuve jusqu'à présent de beaucoup de retenue. Je sais que ça semble difficile à comprendre, surtout avec les vociférations de Zelensky, mais ils ont engagé moins de 200 000 hommes dans l'opération. Ils avancent prudemment et refusent le combat urbain proprement dit. Néanmoins, leur progression est méthodique et inéluctable. Le Dombass tombera vraisemblablement d'ici la fin du mois. La suite des opérations peut être à Mikolaïev vers Odessa (il viennent de s'emparer de la "flêche de Kimburn" à l'embouchure du Dniepr et visent le port d'Ochakov).

Mais il ne faut pas se faire d'illusions : la guerre est toujours sale. Il n'y a pas plus de guerre propre que de guerre juste.


Une analyse intéressante :


----------



## patxito (12 Juin 2022)

Bientôt le retour du choléra en Europe… vive la Russie !









						Choléra en Ukraine: pas de cas avérés à Marioupol, mais une situation sanitaire critique
					

Malgré les informations des services de renseignement britannique, faisant étant de cas de choléra à Marioupol, il est difficile d’affirmer que la ville risque d’être en proie à une telle épidémie.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## touba (12 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les Russes font preuve jusqu'à présent de beaucoup de retenue. Je sais que ça semble difficile à comprendre, surtout avec les vociférations de Zelensky, mais ils ont engagé moins de 200 000 hommes dans l'opération. Ils avancent prudemment et refusent le combat urbain proprement dit. Néanmoins, leur progression est méthodique et inéluctable. Le Dombass tombera vraisemblablement d'ici la fin du mois. La suite des opérations peut être à Mikolaïev vers Odessa (il viennent de s'emparer de la "flêche de Kimburn" à l'embouchure du Dniepr et visent le port d'Ochakov).


Joli foutage de gueule.
Effectivement ils refusent le combat urbain et préfèrent méthodiquement raser les villes. Et ça leur permet même d'affirmer que les ukrainiens se servent des civils comme bouclier, affirmation que tu relaies niaisement.

Moins de 200.000 hommes ? Probablement plus depuis le début de l'invasion. Et avec une perte estimée entre 28.000 et 31.000 soldats. Mais juste pour rappel 200.000 hommes c'est le quart de l'armée russe ! Pour une opération spéciale.........

_Poutine ne bombarde pas Kiev, il y a une sorte de retenue chez lui,_


Moonwalker a dit:


> Une analyse intéressante :


Le tiers de l'Ukraine est en ruine, les infrastructures détruites.

Tu es un sacré _numérov_ toi !


----------



## vincentn (12 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Moins de 200.000 hommes ? Probablement plus depuis le début de l'invasion. Et avec une perte estimée entre 28.000 et 31.000 soldats. Mais juste pour rappel 200.000 hommes c'est le quart de l'armée russe ! Pour une opération spéciale.........


Et dans ces 900 000 soldats environ (le chiffre varie selon les sources), il faut compter grosso-modo 200 000 conscrits , qui sont censés, selon les dires russes, ne pas être déployés sur les théâtres d'opérations en Ukraine. (Après on trouve aussi plus d'un million de réservistes, qui peuvent être âgés de plus de 40 ans).

Petit rappel également, quand on parle d'armée russe, cela inclus ceux de la toute la fédération de Russie, donc toutes les minorités ethniques et religieuse de l'Est russe notamment. Les minorités "non slaves" forment une bonne partie des troupes qui combattent — et meurent, les listes accessibles montrant une surreprésentation de soldats morts issus des minorités par rapport à la population de la Russie. Parce que, classiquement, l'armée est un ascenseur social, un moyen de gagner de l'argent et de quitter les régions pauvres, etc.

Les dirigeants russes ne sont pas bêtes. Plus facile et moins couteux face à l'opinion publique d'envoyer un (très) jeune soldat originaire du Caucase, des plaines mongoles, un Iakoute, un Bouriate, etc. et possiblement musulman plutôt qu'un bon petit slave orthodoxe de Saint Petersbourg ou de Moscou. Le soutien local à la guerre serait tout autre.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Bientôt le retour du choléra en Europe… vive la Russie !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Encore une jolie intox des services britanniques. Ils ont bien raison de produire ces idioties puisque les "journalistes" les reprennent la plupart du temps sans vérifier ou s'en aucune déontologie professionnelle.

Et le clown Zelensky de sauter dessus immédiatement : plus d'armes pour apporter l'aide "humanitaire" à des populations qu'il fait bombarder depuis qu'il est élu.

C'est comme le truc de l’embargo du port d'Odessa qui affame le monde. Les blés ukrainens sortent par voie terrestre ou via les ports roumains qui sont toujours libres. Par contre, que le premier pays producteur doive faire face à toute sortes d'obstacles pour commercialiser et livrer sa production, ça n'influe pas.

Quant à toi, si tu lisais un peu plus loin que les titres de ta presse otanesque tu saurais que le choléra est déjà revenu plusieurs fois en Europe et n'a pas attendu les Russes pour cela.









						Y a-t-il des cas confirmés de choléra à Marioupol ? Prudence
					

Le ministère de la Défense britannique a affirmé, vendredi 10 juin, qu’il y avait un risque d'épidémie majeure de choléra à Marioupol, occupée par les Russes depuis la mi-mai




					www.20minutes.fr
				




"Des résurgences de l’épidémie ont bien eu lieu en 2011 à Marioupol avec 33 cas, cite l’OMS, ou aussi en 1995 avec quelques centaines de cas. « Mais à ce moment-là, beaucoup de gens allaient et venaient vers le sud du pays, pointe Renaud Piarroux, chef de service à la Pitié-Salpêtrière (APHP) et spécialiste des épidémies."

Déjà en 2011 et 1995, les Russes n'y étaient donc pour rien. Par contre ça donne une idée de l'état sanitaire de la région sous administration de Kiev.

"C’est aussi ce qu’affirme Claire Nicolet, responsable des opérations de MSF pour l’Ukraine : « Il n’y a pas de confirmation que le vibrion du choléra est arrivé dans le pays. Ça ne veut pas dire que ça ne peut pas arriver, mais il faudrait qu’il soit importé d’une manière ou d’une autre. »"



touba a dit:


> Moins de 200.000 hommes ?


C'est l'avis de tous les spécialistes militaires sérieux. Nombre auquel il faut évidemment ajouter les forces des républiques sécessionnistes. Mais enfin, t'en sais surement plus qu'eux visiblement.

Quand tu verra une ville réellement détruite, tu sauras ce que c'est. Marioupol aujourd'hui est loin de ressembler à Syrtes en 2011 par exemple. Kiev n'est pas (encore) Beyrouth ou Grozny.

La Russie fait en Ukraine ce qu'à fait l'OTAN en Serbie, et ça n'a pas ému grand monde à l'époque. Je me souviens de cette ordure de Jamie Shea, porte parole de l'OTAN qui se marrait à la TV devant ses vidéos de bombardement. Il vous plairait sûrement aujourd'hui.



vincentn a dit:


> Et dans ces 900 000 soldats environ (le chiffre varie selon les sources), il faut compter grosso-modo 200 000 conscrits , qui sont censés, selon les dires russes, ne pas être déployés sur les théâtres d'opérations en Ukraine. (Après on trouve aussi plus d'un million de réservistes, qui peuvent être âgés de plus de 40 ans).
> 
> Petit rappel également, quand on parle d'armée russe, cela inclus ceux de la toute la fédération de Russie, donc toutes les minorités ethniques et religieuse de l'Est russe notamment. Les minorités "non slaves" forment une bonne partie des troupes qui combattent — et meurent, les listes accessibles montrant une surreprésentation de soldats morts issus des minorités par rapport à la population de la Russie. Parce que, classiquement, l'armée est un ascenseur social, un moyen de gagner de l'argent et de quitter les régions pauvres, etc.
> 
> Les dirigeants russes ne sont pas bêtes. Plus facile et moins couteux face à l'opinion publique d'envoyer un (très) jeune soldat originaire du Caucase, des plaines mongoles, un Iakoute, un Bouriate, etc. et possiblement musulman plutôt qu'un bon petit slave orthodoxe de Saint Petersbourg ou de Moscou. Le soutien local à la guerre serait tout autre.


Encore un intoxiqué.

Ne sont présents en Ukraine que des volontaires et des unités professionnelles. La force de conscription n'est pas mobilisable dans une opération extérieure. Il faudrait que la Russie soit officiellement en guerre contre l'Ukraine, ce que le Kremlin s'est bien gardé d'annoncer jusqu'à présent.

Mais n'ayez crainte. Il est fort probable que l'on monte encore en gamme en terme d'armes utilisées (l'OTAN se battra contre la Russie jusqu'au dernier Ukrainien) et donc vos fakes d'aujourd'hui ont de forte chance de devenir la réalité de demain.

Je vous laisse à vos illusions. Désolé d'avoir gâché le dimanche de vos certitudes... ou pas. Je m'en cogne.


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Juin 2022)

Au moins on sait pour qui tu as dû voter aujourd'hui (ou pas), mais comme tu sembles mesuré dans tes opinions, il serait temps que tu ailles voter en Russie ou simplement aller y émettre une opinion mesurée


----------



## vincentn (12 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore un intoxiqué.
> 
> Ne sont présents en Ukraine que des volontaires et des unités professionnelles. La force de conscription n'est pas mobilisable dans une opération extérieure. Il faudrait que la Russie soit officiellement en guerre contre l'Ukraine, ce que le Kremlin s'est bien gardé d'annoncer jusqu'à présent.
> 
> ...


De la part de quelqu'un qui prend pour parole d'évangile l'outil de propagande (et vaste blague) qu'est Donbass Insider… libre à vous.

Ayant des amis journalistes, des collègues qui sont actuellement là-bas pour couvrir cette guerre, avec tous les risques qu'il y a,  des amis chercheurs spécialistes de la Russie, de l'Ukraine, des amis qui bossent actuellement sur la recension et la documentation des possibles crimes de guerre là-bas, des deux côtés, je pense avoir accès à des informations et des sources un peu meilleure que vous, qui vous basez sur les propos de Christelle Néant, par exemple.

Mais je suis probablement et forcément un suppôt du Satan américain, un "otaniste" incapable de comprendre et de voire les manipulations, contrairement à vous.

 Je m'autocite, comme vous semblez avoir mal lu :



> il faut compter grosso-modo 200 000 conscrits , qui sont censés, selon les dires russes, ne pas être déployés sur les théâtres d'opérations en Ukraine.



Bref, je dis bien qu'il n'y a pas de conscrits en Ukraine, selon les autorités russes.

Affirmer que nombre des soldats de l'armée russe combattant et mourant en Ukraine sont des non slaves sont également un fait, largement documenté.

Que cette guerre provoque des morts des deux côtés, et notamment des civils, que des exactions, contraires au droit international et autres conventions, aient été commises par les deux camps, qu'il y a de la propagande des deux côtés, c'est un fait également, et personne n'affirmera le contraire.
La différence, c'est que moi je le sais. Vous, et la lecture de vos interventions le montre, vous n'êtes qu'un propagandiste, voire ce que l'on pourrait appeler, et avec respect,  un "idiot utile".

Il est revanche toujours interessant d'essayer de comprendre les raisons, profondes ou superficielles, que peut avoir une personne pour prendre parti comme cela, de façon tellement à cœur, pour une cause, un pays qui n'est pas le sien et pour les actions que ce dernier peut commettre, malgré les faits, la condamnation (ou le silence) de l'immense majorité de la communauté internationale.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Au moins on sait pour qui tu as dû voter aujourd'hui (ou pas), mais comme tu sembles mesuré dans tes opinions, il serait temps que tu ailles voter en Russie ou simplement aller y émettre une opinion mesurée


J'accompagnerai la démocratie française jusqu'à sa tombe.

Je vais vous laisser tranquilles bien au fond de votre caverne. Peut-être à dans un mois ou deux, selon mon humeur du moment.

De toute façon, tout ce qui est écrit ici n'a aucune incidence sur le destin des gens là-bas.


@vincentn

Parce que je ne gobe pas tout cru le mainstream de l'OTAN je suis forcément sous influence pro-russe. Ben voyons...

Et bien, Vas-y. Pas te planquer à Kiev ou Lemberg (aka Lovv ou Livv), suivre les points de presse de Zelensky & Co, mais à Donetsk, sous les bombes de l'AFU généreusement vendues par l'OTAN. Va interroger les populations du Dombass de l'autre côté de la ligne de front. Si madame Néant ne montre pas la vérité, va la montrer, toi, le type "je sais". Je te lirai alors avec attention.

C'est ce que faisaient les journalistes dans ma jeunesse. Ils étaient de tous les côtés et ne prenaient pas les déclarations des états-majors pour argent comptant.

Mais tu n'en feras rien car il faut du courage pour cela. Pas seulement physique mais surtout moral. T'en a pas une once comme la plupart de tes "collègues". Tu vas rester ici bien au chaud à reprendre le narratif dicté par le pouvoir. Parce que t'es une petite pute avec, éventuellement, une carte de presse comme les péripatéticiennes avaient leur carte de santé de la préfecture de police.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le "Maïdan" est un coup d'État. Prétendre le contraire c'est mentir, tout simplement. Tu as un gouvernement élu démocratiquement, et un coup de force de milices néo-nazies alliées aux pro-européens.



Alors, je vais mentir. 
Viktor Lanoukovitch a décidé au denier moment de ne pas signer l'accord d'association avec l'union Européenne. 
Il a préféré se rapprocher de la Russie. 
Pas étonnant en soi pour un pro-russe, mals contraire aux aspirations de la population ukrainienne. 
De là, les principales revendications, très légitimes, du mouvement Eurmaiden. 
Coup d'état si tu y tiens puisque Lanoukovitch a été destitué, mais il peut arriver qu'un mouvement populaire tire sa légitimité de la rue et non des urnes. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Néo-nazies. J'insiste. Là-dessus, je ne suis pas d'accord avec lui. La "griffe de loup" n'est pas un N et un I, ce sont deux sigrunes SS inversées, référence à la 2e SS Das Reich. De même, beaucoup arborent la tête de mort de la 3e SS Totenkopf. Chez nous ces gens seraient perçus pour ce qu'ils sont : des néo-nazis et condamnés comme tels. Parce que c'est l'Ukraine, ils ne sont plus que des ultra-nationalistes, puis des "patriotes", et enfin des "héros" dans la presse otanesque que vous vous contentez de reprendre sans aucun recul. Enfin, depuis 2022, parce qu'avant ils étaient bien vus pour ce qu'ils étaient.



Très intéressant glissement terminologique et sémantique. 
Je suis d'accord sur le constat de l'évolution, pas sur ton interprétation. 

Le bataillon Azov, régiment, unité, parfois même "mouvement", etc... 
Oui, au départ, il s'agissait d'une unité para-militaire, clairement classée à l'extrême droite, avec une majorité de neo-nazis.
Ce que je condamne totalement. Rien n'excuse ça. 
Le contexte, en revanche, peut expliquer ce phénomène. Sans l'excuser, encore une fois. 
La souveraineté de l'Ukraine ayant constamment été contestée par la Russie, certains citoyens, militants, ou membres de milices para-militaires ont effectivement revendiqué leur patriotisme, mais en allant jusqu'à l'ultra-nationalisme et même jusqu'à une affiliation nationale socialiste, et clairement néonazie. 
Avec des symboles néonazis clairement affichés, de même que des photos grand format (voire posters) d'Hitler. 
Mais si la terminologie a évolué et la sémantique avec elle, c'est parce que la réalité a évolué aussi. 
"Les Mots et les Choses" ont évolué pour ainsi dire en même temps, avec une accélération logique en 2022. 
Le groupe s'est élargi, à finalement été intégré à l'armée ukrainienne. 
Composé à l'origine par quelques centaines de combattants para-militaires, néonazis, pour la plupart, ils ont fini par constituer un groupe de 5000 hommes (et quelques femmes, d'ailleurs), qui en grande majorité n'avaient plus rien à voir avec le petit groupe du début. Ce groupe a d'ailleurs depuis des années recruté dans plusieurs ethnies, dont des Juifs. 

Et oui, en 2022, certains de ces combattants ont légitimement accédé au statut de héros en defendant le complexe industriel métallurgique d'Azovstal, beaucoup ayant perdu la vie en cette occasion. Beaucoup ayant perdu un œil, un bras, une jambe... 
Le sort des survivants s'étant rendus à l'armée russe, après en avoir reçu l'ordre, est à ce jour incertain à ma connaissance. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> La première mesure des "nationalistes" fut d'attaquer les russophones qui avaient élus Ianoukovitch deux ans plus tôt (élections démocratiques). Un pouvoir s'installe de force à Kiev et veut imposer ses lois aux autres (notamment la langue russe). À partir de là, c'est une guerre civile.
> 
> Le massacre d'Odessa ça te revient ou tu as occulté comme tous les béni-oui-oui de l'OTAN ?



Par le Massacre d'Odessa, tu fais sans doute référence à l'incendie de la Maison des Syndicats le 2 mai 2014.
Ce fut l'un des points culminants du mouvement Euromaidan, avec 32 morts à l'occasion de cet incendie. 
Incendie tragique, probablement d'origine criminelle. 
Si tu es capable de désigner les coupables sans risque d'erreur(s), je te lirai avec intérêt sur ce point. Sur le reste aussi. 
D'après ce que je crois savoir sur l'incendie, ses origines sont incertaines et plusieurs hypothèses contradictoires sont en concurrence. 

À toi de nois éclairer à ce sujet, sans aucune ironie de ma part. 


Quant au fait d'imposer la langue russe (pour "russifier", dirait-on aujourd'hui), ou à l'inverse de défendre la langue ukrainienne, chacun sait que les enjeux linguistiques sont toujours importants ou même majeurs lorsqu'il est question d'annexer ou d'envahir un état, ou d'en défendre la souveraineté. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Par qui ?
> 
> Tu sais qu'il y a en Europe une directive sur l'enseignement et la pratique des langues régionales ? Qu'elle doit être aussi appliquée en France ?



Absolument. 

Mais attention à certains amalgames. 
Selon Poutine, la Crimée était majoritairement russophone. Donc russophile. Donc russe. 
La Russie pouvait donc l'annexer sans problème en 2014. 
Ce qui fonctionna assez bien, hélas. 
Même logique appliquée au Dombass, mais ça fonctionne moins. 
Puis toujours la même logique appliquée en 2022 à l'ensemble de l'Ukraine. 
Et là, échec. Du moins jusqu'alors. 
Et avec l'aide de l'Occident, certes. 
Mais échec quand même. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Il a parfaitement raison lorsqu'il dit que dans le Dombass, ce sont les militaires russophones qui se sont retournés contres les Ukro-nationalistes. Et il cite des sources bien plus crédibles que Wikitruc. Pas besoin de matériel russe. Ils l'avaient sous la main. D'ailleurs, équipement, armement, uniforme, il faut être un spécialiste pour différencier les uns et les autres, même maintenant.
> 
> Après, du moment où les U.S. ont décidé de fournir l'armée de Kiev, il ne fallait pas s'étonner que Moscou aide Donetsk.


. 

Si ce n'est ce terme de "Ukro-nationaliste" dont je ne vois pas la nécessité, d'accord avec toi sur l'essentiel de ce passage. 





Moonwalker a dit:


> La Crimée constate que le contrat constitutionnel qui lui a été imposé en 1995 n'est même plus respecté. Elle fait sécession. Les Russes interviennent pour prendre militairement le contrôle de la péninsule. Politiquement, ils n'ont pas besoin de faire des efforts ; avec près de 95% de russophones, la Crimée est déjà russe, elle a toujours voulu l'être. Pour Moscou, la Crimée est la revanche du Kosovo.



Je parlais plus haut de cette logique, et de ses limites, y-compris sur un plan purement pragmatique et opérationnel. 
Mais c'est aussi une violation flagrante du respect des frontière d'un état souverain.
Violation d'un état de paix, surtout. 
Quoique tu penses du rattachement de la Crimée à l'Ukraine dans le passé. 





Moonwalker a dit:


> Au printemps 2014, Porochenko est élu sur un programme de paix et de réconciliation. Dès l'été il déclenche une offensive contre les "républiques" sécessionnistes pour soutenir les groupes néo-nazis partis y faire le coup de feu. Le gouvernement ukrainien de Kiev bombarde alors sa propre population.



Encore les néo-nazis... 
Heureusement pour Poutine qu'il y a eu et qu'il y a encore quelques néo-nazis en Ukraine... 
Monté en épingle, cet "argument" suffit presque à justifier la guerre d'agression menée par Poutine en Ukraine, puisqu'il faut la "dénazlfier". 

Les élections ukrainiennes auraient pu suffire. 
Le parti néo-nazi existe en Ukraine. Il fait 2% aux élections. 


(La suite dans pas longtemps)


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> À l'automne, c'est un constat d'échec. Porochenko signe les accords de Minsk. Ces accords maintiennent toujours les "républiques" dans le giron de l'Ukraine. On parle d'une autonomie, de garanties constitutionnelles pour les russophones, de consultations électorales.
> 
> Rien de tout cela ne fut mis en œuvre. Encouragé par ses parrains européens, France et Allemagne, Kiev joua le pourrissement et renforça son armée avec le soutien de l'OTAN. Loin d'ête dissous, les groupes armés néo-nazis ont diffusé dans l'armée officielle.



Les fameux néo-nazis intégrés dans l'armée officielle, ils ont nazifié toute l'armée ?... 
Ou c'est l'armée officielle qui a dissous pour de bon cette composante néo-nazie, qui a toujours été ultra-minoritaire tant dans la population ukrainienne que dans son armée. 

Quant au fait que l'Occident, via l'Union Européenne ou l'OTAN, soutienne des Ukrainiens qui dans leur grande majorité rêvaient et rêvent toujours d'intégrer les deux, ça se comprend. 

Quoi que Zelensky ait proposé de renoncer à l'intégration de l'Ukraine dans l'OTAN, pour ouvrir des negotiations avec Poutine. 
Cette initiative de Zelensky étant restée lettre morte, je ne sais pas ce que sera l'attitude de Zelensky au sujet de l'OTAN. 

Personnellement, je pense que reconnaître officiellement l'Ukraine comme une candidate officielle à un projet d'intégration au sein de l'Union Européenne ET de l'OTAN ne serait pas quelque chose de scandaleux. 
Particulièrement dans le contexte actuel. 





Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça vous emmerde peut-être mais ce sont les faits HISTORIQUES.



Je ne t'apprendrai pas que plusieurs points de vue sur l'Histoire peuvent entrer en concurrence. 
Y-compris au sein de la communauté des historiens. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> L'intensification subite des bombardements sur le Dombass par l'armée de Kiev à la mi-fevrier, il faut avoir vécu dans une grotte à ce moment pour ne pas en avoir entendu parler. Je ne sais s'il s'agit d'un élément tendant à prouver l'attaque prévue du Dombass comme le disent les tenants de la thèse de la "guerre préventive". Je sais par contre que jamais Kiev n'a eu l'intension de négocier avec les "républiques" et que la seule option envisagée à Kiev a toujours été militaire. Le front du Dombass est au moment de l'offensive russe la principale concentration de forces de l'armée ukrainienne.



De même pour l'armée russe, qui concentre aussi l'essentiel de ses forces dans le Dombass, après avoir été contrainte par les faits de revoir très nettement ses ambitions initiales à la baisse. 



Moonwalker a dit:


> La guerre actuelle n'est pas une guerre pour la démocratie. Il n'y a aucune démocratie au pouvoir à Kiev. Il n'y en a jamais eu depuis le "Maïdan". Il n'y a que des néo-nazis, des corrompus et des magouilleurs. Ce n'est pas non plus une "opération spéciale" pour nettoyer l'Ukraine de ces gens. C'est la réaction militaire de la Russie aux multiples atteintes de l'OTAN à sa sécurité sur son flan sud.



Je vais laisser tomber le détail de tes arguments. 
Je ne réponds qu'au premier : oui, c'est bien une guerre pour la démocratie. 

Tu peux penser tout le mal que tu veux des dirigeants ukrainiens. 
L'Ukraine est devenue une démocratie. 
Une démocratie jeune et imparfaite, d'où la corruption n'a toujours pas disparu. 
Du moins avant la guerre (son extension en 2022). Parce que là, dans le contexte actuel de guerre, c'est vraiment difficile à dire. 

Et je préférerai toujours une démocratie, même imparfaite, à une dictature comme l'est devenu le régime de Poutine, bien plus corrompu (de la base au sommet) que ne pourra jamais l'être l'Ukraine, même en rêve. 




Moonwalker a dit:


> Je m'avance peut-être mais je pense que le plan initial des Russes était de contraindre Kiev à négocier, d'où l'offensive Nord vers la capitale. Peut-être espéraient-ils provoquer l'éviction des nationaux-nazis et se retrouver avec des gens plus souples.
> 
> Le soutien affiché par l'OTAN et l'UE a incité Kiev a résister. L'agression elle-même a provoqué un élan national qui dépasse le simple nationalisme et n'est pas prêt de s'éteindre. De même, Moscou a sans doute sous-estimé, dans un premier temps, la capacité de résistance de l'armée ukrainienne.
> 
> ...




Pour peu que l'on fasse l'impasse sur quelques outrances désormais systématiques chez toi, comme avec les  "nationaux-nazis" (décidément...), la dernière partie de ton post est intéressante.

Tout particulièrement sur cette logique du fait accompli qui caractérise depuis bien longtemps la politique russe...
Ils envahissent ou annexent ou les deux avant, éventuellement de négocier... En position de force, évidemment.

"Ce qui sera conquis ne sera pas rendu", comme tu dis...
À moins d'une troisième guerre mondiale.
Je suis d'accord, hélas.

Ton propos est plus intéressant encore quand tu dis que "Moscou a sans doute sous-estimé, dans un premier temps, les capacités de résistance de l'armée ukrainienne."

C'est vraiment le moins qu'on puisse dire.
Et je te sais gré de le reconnaître.


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> @vincentn
> 
> . Parce que t'es une petite pute avec, éventuellement, une carte de presse comme les péripatéticiennes avaient leur carte de santé de la préfecture de police.




Osiris, tu es mon poète macgéen préféré, ça se confirme. 



Bloc de spoiler



Une interprétation au second degré de ce post est possible...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2022)

@Human-Fly 


Ukro-nazis je maintiens. Et désignés comme tels par la majorité de la presse occidentale avant le 24 février 2022. Il suffit de consulter le curriculum vitae des gens autour de Zelimsky, au ministère de l'intérieur, au SBU, etc.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Ou c'est l'armée officielle qui a dissout pour de bon cette composante néo-nazie, qui a toujours été ultra-minoritaire tant dans la population ukrainienne que dans son armée.


C'est la fable qu'on nous sert. La vérité est qu'ils détiennent la plupart des leviers de commande.

L'Ukraine n'a jamais fonctionné comme une démocratie. C'est un état faillit pillé depuis la chute de l'URSS par des oligarches qui valent bien ceux de Moscou. L'aspiration démocratique de la majorité des ukrainiens, quelle que soit leur situation linguistique et géographique, est elle bien réelle, mais elle compte pour pinuts dans cette histoire. Sinon, il n'y aurait pas de guerre.

Un état démocratique ne bombarde pas sa propre population comme Kiev le fait depuis 2014.

L'Ukraine fut des pays de l'ex-URSS celui qui avait les meilleurs atouts au début des années 90. Ça se voit encore aujourd'hui avec la place de ses développeurs en informatiques. Elle devrait être au niveau de développement des pays Baltes. Ce n'est pas la Russie qui est responsable de son échec.

Il s'est passé en Ukraine exactement la même chose que dans la Russie de Eltsine. Sous couvert de libéralisation, des types ont pillé l'industrie et les ressources du pays. À Moscou un groupe a fini par dire que cela suffisait. Ils ont imposé le retour de l'État. C'est ce que Poutine personnifie. Il a mis les oligarches au pas. Ceux qui ont résisté, comme Kodorkovsky ont eu rapidement de gros problèmes. En gros, tu peux continuer tes affaires mais l'État doit avoir sa part (eux aussi sans doute).

En Ukraine, même le président était un quasi-truand : Leonid Kouchma. Il est soupçonné d'avoir fait assassiner un journaliste (un vrai, pas comme l'autre olibrius ci-dessus). Mais va savoir la vérité dans tout cela, accuser son prédécesseur est  une pratique courante dans la vie politique ukrainienne. Candidat -> Président -> Prison

Tout le pays est comme cela. Le maire d'Odessa est un truand. Il fait l'objet de plusieurs accusations. Ce type gère l'aide humanitaire dans la ville et se pose comme un "patriote". Il est dénoncé non par des poutinophiles mais par des gens, simples citoyens qui veulent que cela cesse. J'ai vu une vidéo ou une jeune femme d'Odessa se plaignait que l'occident traitait avec ce type qui détourne l'aide alimentaire.

Et pour faire bonne mesure, je ne pense pas que les gens à la tête des républiques sécessionnistes soient des saints patrons de l'Église orthodoxe. Il y a de sacrés numéros là-bas et ce n'est pas Mme Néant qui nous en parlera.


Concernant le plan initial des Russes, quel qu'il fut, j'avais signalé dès le début qu'il serait bon à mettre à la corbeille : principe de Moltke "le plan est la première victime de la guerre".

Le défenseur a toujours l'avantage moral sur l'attaquant. C'est aussi un fait.

Concernant les informations, malgré ce que veulent bien en croire certains ici j'applique le principe de Kipling : "la vérité est la première victime de la guerre" et je déplore l’absence d'une presse objective.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quant au fait d'imposer la langue russe (pour "russifier", dirait-on aujourd'hui), ou à l'inverse de défendre la langue ukrainienne, chacun sait que les enjeux linguistiques sont toujours importants ou même majeurs lorsqu'il est question d'annexer ou d'envahir un état, ou d'en défendre la souveraineté.


La langue russe n'a pas à s'imposer dans le Dombass ni en Crimée. Elle est la langue des populations qui y vivent depuis plusieurs siècles.

La Crimée n'a jamais voulu être Ukrainienne. Elle était indépendante dès avant la fin de l'URSS.

Concernant la Russie, la Crimée est d'une très grande importance stratégique. Elle a aussi grande importance historique et symbolique.

Pour que la Crimée reviennent à l'Ukraine il faudrait que la Russie soit vaincue, frontalement. Il faudrait aussi s'imposer à la population locale. Autant dire que c'est perdu d'avance quoi que vocifère Zelemsky.

Idem pour le Dombass.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Je parlais plus haut de cette logique, et de ses limites, y-compris sur un plan purement pragmatique et opérationnel.
> Mais c'est aussi une violation flagrante du respect des frontière d'un état souverain.
> Violation d'un état de paix, surtout.
> Quoique tu penses du rattachement de la Crimée à l'Ukraine dans le passé.



Toute guerre est une violation. Nous vivons dans un monde où l'état de paix est transitoire. Il résulte plus rarement d'un accord commun que de la volonté imposée d'une partie sur l'autre, à charge de revanche.

Je pense qu'on se dirige à terme par une nouvelle définition des frontières de l'Ukraine. Dans l'idéal du Kremlin sans doute dans les frontières d'avant l'ère communiste, c'est-à-dire sans la Novorossia ou à peu près.

C'est le sens du discours de Poutine en février dernier : l'Ukraine actuelle est une construction artificielle des communistes dans le cadre de l'URSS. Elle n'a pas été pensée comme indépendante en l'état, les gens au pouvoir à Kiev sont illégitimes. Je vais sauver (à coup de bombes) les russophones opprimés.

Ce sont les armes qui décideront de la forme géographique de l'Ukraine de demain, pas les traités du passé qui sont caducs ni un droit internationnal violé par toutes les parties.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Si ce n'est ce terme de "Ukro-nationaliste" dont je ne vois pas la nécessité, d'accord avec toi sur l'essentiel de ce passage.


Parce qu'il s'agit d'une guerre civile.

La démocratie ce sont les élections : Yanoukovitch élu régulièrement en 2012. La démocratie ce n'est pas le coup de force : Maïdan. Ou alors tu es d'accord pour que Mélenchon lance des foules armées à l'assaut du palais Bourbon dans deux ans.

Tu vois, quand Porochenko a été élu sur un programme de paix, j'ai pensé (espéré) que les choses redeviendraient plus normales en Ukraine fort de sa légitimité démocratique. Malheureusement, sa marge de manœuvre était inexistante. Les groupes d'extrême droite lui ont imposé la guerre dans le Dombass. Guerre perdue, ce qui a entrainé les accords de Minsk (jamais respectés) et qui montre la détermination des sécessionnistes à ne pas plier sous le joug de Kiev.

C'est l'OTAN, bras armé des U.S.A. qui a déstabilisé l'Ukraine et Washington tire les ficelles. L'alliance mène une guerre à peine couverte contre la Russie depuis le milieu des années 2000. Les Ukrainens sont les dindons d'une farce sordide qui se joue à leur dépend.

L'Europe ? "Fuck Europe !" comme disait Victoria Nuland.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pas étonnant en soi pour un pro-russe, mals contraire aux aspirations de la population ukrainienne.


D'une partie de la population Ukrainienne. En gros, celle de l'ouest.

L'Ukraine n'est pas un tout. C'est une mozaïque. Depuis la pseudo-révolution Orange, l'Ukraine était fortement divisée. L'Est regardait vers la Russie, l'Ouest vers l'Europe.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Coup d'état si tu y tiens puisque Yanoukovitch a été destitué, mais il peut arriver qu'un mouvement populaire tire sa légitimité de la rue et non des urnes.


Là, c'est bien le troskiste qui parle. J'ai mon pic à glace si ça te reprend trop souvent. 

La force qui s'impose à l'autre partie ce n'est pas la démocratie moderne. Ou alors autant dire que l'Italie fasciste était une démocratie.

Non. C'est comme cela que commencent les guerres civiles ou que s'installent les dictatures.

Quant au mouvement "populaire" de l'Euro-maïdan il a été téléguidé par Washington.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Par le Massacre d'Odessa, tu fais sans doute référence à l'incendie de la Maison des Syndicats le 2 mai 2014.
> Ce fut l'un des points culminants du mouvement Euromaidan, avec 32 morts à l'occasion de cet incendie.
> Incendie tragique, probablement d'origine criminelle.
> Si tu es capable de désigner les coupables sans risque d'erreur(s), je te lirai avec intérêt sur ce point. Sur le reste aussi.
> ...


C'est facile pour qui veut vraiment savoir.









						Pourquoi le massacre d’Odessa a-t-il si peu d’écho dans les médias ?
					

Curieusement, le carnage qui a eu lieu à Odessa, où quarante séparatistes ont péri dans l’incendie de la Maison des Syndicats, soulève peu de réactions. Pourquoi deux poids deux mesures dans l’émotion et la protestation ?




					www.marianne.net


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Juin 2022)

Vos commentaires sont réellement intéressants !  

Je regrette toutefois la réelle agressivité qui émaille certains échanges et qui n'apporte absolument rien au débat ! Un peu comme si on transposait en ce lieu d'échange la violence du monde dans lequel nous vivons !

Triste et inutile ... ...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2022)

Je te réponds encore sur un point important que tu as abordé.



Human-Fly a dit:


> Quant au fait que l'Occident, via l'Union Européenne ou l'OTAN, soutienne des Ukrainiens qui dans leur grande majorité rêvaient et rêvent toujours d'intégrer les deux, ça se comprend.
> 
> Quoi que Zelensky ait proposé de renoncer à l'intégration de l'Ukraine dans l'OTAN, pour ouvrir des negotiations avec Poutine.
> Cette initiative de Zelensky étant restée lettre morte, je ne sais pas ce que sera l'attitude de Zelensky au sujet de l'OTAN.
> ...


"la grande majorité" c'est une vue déformée depuis l'Occident. Les Ukrainiens étaient très divisés sur cette question. Division très géographique comme je l'ai déjà signalé plus haut.

Adhésion à l'Europe on les comprend vu l'état de leur économie dès avant le conflit. Ils voyaient l'Europe comme une bouée de sauvetage, la réponse à tout leurs problèmes. L'Union Européenne n'a jamais été cela. Il s'agit surtout d'un ensemble de normes, économiques, politiques, juridiques et sociales qu'il faut d'abord mettre en place, et souvent dans la douleur pour les populations du pays candidat.

Adhésion à l'OTAN encore moins sûr. C'est une obsession dangereuse alimentée pas les plus russophobes et encouragée par les faucons de Washington dans leur travail de sape contre de la Russie. Jusqu'alors, celle-ci ne menaçait en rien le territoire ukrainien. C'est à partir du moment ou Louchenko (celui de la "révolution" orange) a fait venir l'OTAN et accueillit des navires américains dans les ports de la mer Noire que les relations avec Moscou se sont tendues. La présidence de ce type a été tellement appréciée par les Ukrainiens qu'il a fait 5,5% des voix à l'élection suivante (mieux que Valérie Pécresse).

Maintenant, pourquoi devrait-on accueillir l'Ukraine dans l'Union Européenne ? Quel est l'intérêt pour les pays constituant l'Union ?

L'Union n'en a pas toujours pas fini avec la corruption en Bulgarie et en Roumanie et elle devrait se confronter à celle encore pire de l'Ukraine ?

Les "cerveaux" ukrainiens se sont déjà expatriés dans l'Union. La plupart travaillent en Allemagne et en Pologne. Voilà pour les forces saines. Le reste n'est d'aucun rapport. Ce ne sont que des charges qui viendraient s'ajouter à nos problèmes actuels toujours pas résolus. Imagine aussi les conséquences pour l'agriculture européenne.

Et puis, quel projet pour l'Europe ? Quelle Europe ? On a toujours pas répondu à cette question. Entre temps, les Anglais, grands partisans de l'élargissement à tout prix, sont partis vivre leur vie hors de l'Union.


Zelemsky.
Ce type a raconté tout et son contraire. Il est surtout friand de grandes déclarations. Sa dernière : il ne négociera que dans la victoire. C'est-à-dire pas tant que les Russes occuperont le Dombass et la Crimée.

Ce qui pose la question : quels sont les buts de guerre de l'Ukraine et comment compte-elle y parvenir ? Dans l'esprit de Zelemsky, du moins d'après ce qu'il dit, c'est vaincre la Russie avec les armes occidentales. Toujours plus d'armes, alors que d'après lui son armée perd près de 200 hommes par jours et qu'ils sont à cours de munitions (néanmoins, il en reste suffisamment pour bombarder les civils à Donetsk).

Le Dombass et la Crimée sont perdus. Poursuivre la guerre ne fera qu'augmenter les pertes humaines et territoriales. Il y a une limite au soutien militaire de l'Occident, rien que celles de ses propres capacités de défense. Dans l'esprit des stratèges de l'OTAN ce conflit est sensé affaiblir la Russie pas l'alliance.




Human-Fly a dit:


> Je ne t'apprendrai pas que plusieurs points de vue sur l'Histoire peuvent entrer en concurrence.
> Y-compris au sein de la communauté des historiens.



Le dernier mot sur l'Histoire.

Les historiens débattent rarement des faits. Ils peuvent discuter sur leur interprétation, leurs origines, leurs conséquences, mais un fait une fois établi ne se discute plus. Les rares exceptions appartiennent généralement à l'Histoire Antique suite à telle ou telle découverte archéologique.

Un exemple courant de nos jour : l'extermination des juifs d'Europe par les Nazis et leurs affidés. Cette extermination a eu lieu. C'est un fait. Elle ne se discute pas. Par contre, le temps de la prise de décision, les modalités mises en œuvres, le nombre de victimes, les causes, immédiates et lointaines, la signification même de cette extermination, font et feront toujours débat. Cela est normal et cela est sain.

Celui qui discute un fait établi est un négationniste, par ignorance ou par malignité.


----------



## patxito (13 Juin 2022)

Un ex-Premier ministre russe ne reconnait plus Vladimir Poutine: "Sur le plan politique, il n'est plus lui-même"
					

Il fut le premier chef du gouvernement de Vladimir Poutine. Mais, même dans ses pires cauchemars, Mikhaïl Kassianov n'aurait pu imaginer son ancien chef se lancer dans l'invasion de l'Ukraine.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2022)

Sur l'adhésion a l'Otan, là, on je vois 3 hypotheses sur la fin du conflit:

Les ukrainiens repoussent les tusses hors des frontières de l' ukraine> çà me semble trés improbable.

Les russes se retirent d' eux memes hors des frontières de l' Ukraine >  plutot improbable

Les ukrainiens "capitulent", et on considère les territoires conquis ar la russie, comme désormais étant russes > sns doute l' hypothese la plus vraisemblable (ce qui ne veux as direque personnellement, j' y adhère, je parle juste de conclusion la plus vraisemblable)

Et bien dans le cas de l'hypothèse 3, il faudra que l' Ukraine adhère a l' Otan et soit integré à l' otan, sous une forme ou sous une autre. Parce que quelles garanties auront les ukrainiens non annexés par la russie, que dans 5 ans, dans 10 ans, la russie avec poutine ou son successeur, ne reviendra pas à la charge, pour une nouvelle tentative de conquète???

Les ukrainiens ne pourront pas vivre sous la menace permanente d' une agression ou d'une invasion russes C' est pas envisageable.


----------



## patxito (13 Juin 2022)

La capitulation ukrainienne et la reconnaissance du caractère russe de territoires occupés par les criminels à la solde de Poutine est la solution la plus invraisemblable : les ukrainiens sont visiblement décidés à lutter jusqu’au dernier, nous avons les moyens de les armer indéfiniment, et à part quelques dictadures dont tout le monde se fiche, personne ne reconnaîtra aucun changement des frontières ukrainiennes.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Sur l'adhésion a l'Otan, là, on je vois 3 hypotheses sur la fin du conflit:
> 
> Les ukrainiens repoussent les tusses hors des frontières de l' ukraine> çà me semble trés improbable.
> 
> ...


Oui. C'est une analyse qui peut s'entendre. Néanmoins, en cas de négociation avec les Russes il est fort à parier que ceux-ci imposent la neutralité militaire à l'Ukraine vaincue.

Toutefois, si j'étais au pouvoir à Kiev (je m'avance beaucoup car si j'étais Ukrainien mon avis serait peut-être différent) j'entamerais les pourparlers de paix dès la chute actée du Dombass. Avec comme idée de "céder" ce que les Russes ont déjà conquis (Dombass, Crimée, Kherson) afin de préserver le reste (Odessa et la côte attenante, Kharkov). À partir du moment où les buts initiaux seraient ainsi atteints, Poutine aurait beaucoup plus de mal à justifier à son propre camp le coût de conquêtes supplémentaires.

M'enfin, ce n'est que de la politique fiction.



patxito a dit:


> nous avons les moyens de les armer indéfiniment


Non. Loin de là.

Et puis ce n'est pas gratuit. Ils devront rembourser.

C'est aussi faire peu de cas du coût humain de cette guerre. Pourtant c'est lui qui devrait nous préoccuper en premier. Ce n'est pas un wargames.


----------



## patlek (13 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> il est fort à parier que ceux-ci imposent la neutralité militaire à l'Ukraine vaincue.



Et quelles garanties auront les ukrainiens que les russes ne vont pas repartir à l' assaut pour s'emparer du reste de l' Ukraine????

La parole de poutine???  poutine va jurer sur la vie de sa mère, jamais plus il attaquera l' Ukraine, et il faudra se satisfaire de ça ???

Tu vis pas avec un voisin menaçant, qui peut débarquer chez toi quand il veut. c' est pas viable.

Si il est concedé aux Russes que les territoires conquis sont acquis, va falloir que les russes aussi fassent des concessions.


----------



## vincentn (13 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parce que je ne gobe pas tout cru le mainstream de l'OTAN je suis forcément sous influence pro-russe. Ben voyons...
> 
> Et bien, Vas-y. Pas te planquer à Kiev ou Lemberg (aka Lovv ou Livv), suivre les points de presse de Zelensky & Co, mais à Donetsk, sous les bombes de l'AFU généreusement vendues par l'OTAN. Va interroger les populations du Dombass de l'autre côté de la ligne de front. Si madame Néant ne montre pas la vérité, va la montrer, toi, le type "je sais". Je te lirai alors avec attention.
> 
> ...



Je sens que j'ai touché une corde sensible… Que dire…

Les invectives… à force, nous avons l'habitude. Au fait, vous avez oublié journalope 

Avoir une telle rage, haine de l'occident, des journalistes… Penser que les autorités de ton pays, la communauté internationale, la presse, les chercheurs, les ONG, les réfugiés, etc. mentent forcément et de façon éhontés pour cacher la vérité, mais que vous — et vos camarades — avec vos petits doigts musclés derrière votre écran, n'êtes pas dupes et dévoilez nos turpitudes, mensonges, manipulations… en reprenant sans aucun recul la propagande d'en face. Ré-informer comme vous l'appelez. Dans cette guerre de l'information issue des deux côtés, vous avez choisi, sans aucun recul, votre camp. Libre à vous. Vous êtes adulte.

Christelle Néant, c'est son choix, (elle a bossé pour Doni Press, financé notamment par la Russie) a décidé de prendre totalement fait et cause pour les séparatistes du Donbass, comme aussi un barbouzard néo-paganisme tel Erwan Castel ou, à l'époque, "L’Unité Continentale" composée de français issu de Troisième voie, du Bloc identitaire… Dans le narratif russe et proséparatiste, avoir des néo-nazis français combattant avec eux contre les ukrainiens faisait, il faut l'avouer, un peu tâche.
Ils étaient d'autant plus ridicules, qu'à l'époque, en face, on retrouvait d'autres franges de l'extreme-droite française. À part quelques uns, ils ont tous quittés la zone de conflit maintenant.

Penser, croire, fantasmer que tous les journalistes sont forcément des Albert Londres,  des Robert Capa… c'est méconnaitre totalement le métier de journaliste et de la presse en général. Je n'ai effectivement ni l'expérience, ni les compétences ni les capacités (je bosse dans d'autres domaines, mais qui sont tout autant utiles) pour être un reporter de guerre, qui est un métier très spécifique, et à part. Des confrères, eux, le sont. Courageux oui, têtes brûlées, non.  Ils sont là-bas. Ils étaient avant en Syrie, en Irak, au Yemen, au Haut-Karabagh, pour certains mêmes, en Yougoslavie, à Sarajevo ou au Rwanda pour raconter au mieux ce qu'il s'y passe.

Croire que tous les journalistes sont "embedded" ou tranquillement au bar d'un hôtel à Kiev en train de siroter un cocktail en attendant la conf d'un membre d'un état major quelconque est tellement ridicule et loin de la réalité. Mais bon, vous savez forcément mieux que moi. Vous l'avez vu sur Internet.

Je vous laisse donc à vos boucles telegram, vidéos sur odyssée, sites web propagandistes financés par l'État Russe et ses affidés… Grand bien vous fasse.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2022)

Oui. Ils ne mettent jamais. C’est bien connu. On a jamais eu d’exemple du contraire. Donc qu’il nous suffise de croire !

Le procès en extrême-droite… c’est tellement minable que ça me conforte dans la faible opinion que j’ai de toi.

Sur Mme Christelle Néant, je ne lui « reprocherais » qu’une chose. Elle a trop d’empathie avec son sujet, ça se voit. Mais après des années à partager le calvaire des populations du Dombass sous les obus de Kiev, c’est humain. On le serait à moins. Elle force mon respect parce qu’elle risque sa vie tous les jours pour rapporter ce qui se passe. Je ne dis pas qu’elle montre toute la réalité des Républiques sécessionnistes, je m’en doute bien, mais elle donne un visage et une voix à des gens que Zelemsky et sa bande de fascistes corrompus assassinent sans remords. Qui d’autre ? C’est pourtant le moment, ça tombe à Donetsk comme à Gravelotte.

Le journalisme digne de ce nom, je l’ai connu et tes petits copains en sont très loin. Quand il ne font pas du publi-reportage pour Nexter, ce sont les copier/coller des dépêches AFP dictées par l’OTAN et les Affaires étrangères britanniques. Il faut vendre cette guerre à l’Ouest. Ils ne sont pas différents de ceux d’en-face. Tout ce qu’on reproche aux Russes, on l’a fait, on le fait et on le fera encore.

Non, je ne déteste pas mon pays. Je l’aime sans doute plus qu’un petit con atlantiste et ça m’attriste de le voir se fourvoyer ainsi.

Quand se déroulait la guerre du Biaffra – tu vois je remonte loin – Cinq colonnes à la Une, émission phare de la TV française d’État, avait envoyé un équipe filmer du côté des forces gouvernementales nigérianes et une autres du côté de rebelles. Ça changeait tout au niveau de la perception du conflit. Quand les U.S.A. déversaient des tonnes de bombes sur Hanoï, les journalistes occidentaux y étaient. Mais je parle d’un temps…

De nos jours, l’armée Israélienne peut tuer froidement une journaliste et sa police saccager son enterrement sans que la presse « libre » ne s’émeuve beaucoup. Une journaliste palestinienne, pour une chaine arabe, c’est suspect, forcément. On ne va pas en faire un fromage.

En fait, c’est depuis l’attaque de l’OTAN contre la Yougoslavie que les agences de presse ont pris l’habitude de ne plus couvrir les conflits menés par les occidentaux que du point de vue « maison ». Reprendre le naratif officiel sans jamais le remettre en cause ça facilite le travail et la carrière de beaucoup. Discours « corporate », reporters « embedded ». Il suffit de voir ce qu’est devenu Le Monde. Alors, les reportages de Mme Néants valent bien ceux de tes petits copains de France Info, 24 et consorts, pâles répliques de CNN et Fox News en ce qui concerne la déontologie journalistique.

On peut aussi le comprendre. Il y a un vrai journaliste en occident. Il est actuellement incarcéré sans jugement à la prison de haute sécurité de Belmarsh pour avoir fait son travail de journaliste. JULIAN ASSANGE. Ce nom suffit à discréditer tous les discours de l’administration US, des Britanniques et de l’Union Européenne sur la défense des libertés, du droit, de la vérité. Ça fait d’ailleurs bien rire au Kremlin et à Pékin.


----------



## boninmi (13 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On peut aussi le comprendre. Il y a un vrai journaliste en occident. Il est actuellement incarcéré sans jugement à la prison de haute sécurité de Belmarsh pour avoir fait son travail de journaliste. JULIAN ASSANGE. Ce nom suffit à discréditer tous les discours de l’administration US, des Britanniques et de l’Union Européenne sur la défense des libertés, du droit, de la vérité. Ça fait d’ailleurs bien rire au Kremlin et à Pékin.


Ton argumentation gagnerait en crédibilité si, comme beaucoup de personnes voulant à tout prix avoir le dernier mot, tu ne mélangeais pas tout. La connerie des uns n'est en aucun cas une excuse à la connerie des autres et il y a des degrés dans la connerie et dans la barbarie.

Et comme tu voudras encore avoir le dernier mot, je sais que tu va me répondre en quinze pages. Tiens, tu me fait songer exactement à mon frangin. Mais en fait, qui sait, tu es peut-être mon frangin.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Et quelles garanties auront les ukrainiens que les russes ne vont pas repartir à l' assaut pour s'emparer du reste de l' Ukraine????
> 
> La parole de poutine???  poutine va jurer sur la vie de sa mère, jamais plus il attaquera l' Ukraine, et il faudra se satisfaire de ça ???
> 
> ...



Les garanties. Tu pointes bien. Personne dans cette affaire ne peut plus faire confiance à personne.

Normalement on fait appel à un garant extérieur au conflit. Cela exclu tout membre de l’OTAN et de ses affidés.

L’ONU en interposition ? Efficacité moyenne.

La Chine ? Elle avait des intérêts en Ukraine.

Une solution à la Corée du Sud / Corée du Nord ? Dure à matérialiser sur de telles distances.

Franchement, je ne vois pas comment ils vont sortir de toute cette merde.

Les concessions russes… j’ai soudain pensé à Staline : tout ce que je détiens m’appartient. Le reste est négociable.



boninmi a dit:


> Ton argumentation gagnerait en crédibilité si, comme beaucoup de personnes voulant à tout prix avoir le dernier mot, tu ne mélangeais pas tout. La connerie des uns n'est en aucun cas une excuse à la connerie des autres et il y a des degrés dans la connerie et dans la barbarie.


Plus courts (à ta demande) : tu m’accuses de mélanger parce que j’évoque des choses qui ne plaisent pas à l’Ouest et donc qu’on préfère ignorer.

Dans cette affaire je n’excuse personne. C’est vous qui voulez à tout prix dédouaner Kiev de ses responsabilités et de ses crimes et poursuivre ce narratif des bons contre les mauvais.

Le rappel des crimes de l’OTAN n’est pas là pour oblitérer les crimes de Moscou, simplement pour rappeler que cette alliance 
pourvoyeuse de guerre à travers la planète depuis plus de vingt-ans n’est pas le chevalier blanc de la paix et de la sécurité qu’elle prétend être.

Les canons CAESAR français sont actuellement utilisés contre la population civile de Donetsk, qui est visée spécifiquement. C’est la réalité. Ce n’est pas nouveau puisque les Saoudiens font de même au Yemen. C’est aussi très con. Les militaires ne comprendront jamais les leçons de l’Histoire.


----------



## patxito (13 Juin 2022)

Où l’on parle d’un usage réel d’armes à sous-munition…









						Guerre en Ukraine : des centaines de civils tués à Kharkiv selon Amnesty International
					

La Russie aurait tué des centaines de civils dans la ville de Kharkiv en Ukraine en faisant usage 'd'armes à sous-munition...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Où l’on parle d’un usage réel d’armes à sous-munition…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Russie n’est pas signataire des conventions de Dublin ou d’Oslo. C’est une information essentielle qui n’est pas donnée. L’Ukraine non plus d’ailleurs.









						Convention sur les armes à sous-munitions — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




Je remarque que malgré plus d’une semaine de bombardements intensifs sur les quartiers populaires de Donetsk, la RTBF se garde bien de les évoquer.

Deux poids, deux mesures.


----------



## touba (13 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les canons CAESAR français sont actuellement utilisés contre la population civile de Donetsk,


C'est grave si c'est le cas. Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'ils sont sciemment utilisés contre les civils ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est grave si c'est le cas. Qu'est-ce qui te fait dire qu'ils sont sciemment utilisés contre les civils ?


La zone des bombardements. C’est très en arrière du front. Il n’y a aucun objectif militaire. Ils bombardent aux heures où les gens vont faire leurs courses. C’est le blitz quasi permanent.

Interprétation : ils perdent le Dombass alors ils tuent et détruisent ce qu’ils peuvent.

C’est criminel mais surtout militairement stupide. Ils se plaignent d’une pénurie d’armes et ils les utilisent contre les civils.

Et je pense la même chose sur la nouvelle de Kharkov si les Russes ont sciemment visés une zone civile sans présence de combattants Ukrainiens. Criminel et stupide.

Bombarder les civils ça ne sert à rien. Les Allemands ont perdu la bataille d’Angleterre à cause de ça. Les V1, les V2 c’était impressionnant mais militairement sans issu sur les villes anglaises. Idem avec le grand bombardement de Hambourg. Les B52 Américains ont pilonné le Nord-Vietnam ça n’a servi à rien. Les militaires sous-estiment toujours la résilience des populations civiles. Ils n’apprennent jamais ou ils oublient aussi vite.


----------



## touba (13 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La zone des bombardements. C’est très en arrière du front. Il n’y a aucun objectif militaire. Ils bombardent aux heures où les gens vont faire leurs courses. C’est le blitz quasi permanent.


Je veux bien te croire sur parole mais d'où tiens tu ces informations ? C'est ça qui m'intéresse.
Je ne cherche pas à te piéger sur le sujet mais une accusation aussi grave, la France serait complice de ces crimes de guerre en fournissant l'arme du crime, se doit d'être concrétisée, à défaut d'être prouvée, par des liens, des images, des documents, des témoignages.

J'ai tendance à être du côté ukrainien parce que je suis avant tout pas du côté russe. Mais je ne suis pas complétement con au point de penser que les ukrainiens sont tout à fait les gentils et les russes tout à fait les méchants. Le manichéisme c'est une connerie, surtout en temps de guerre.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Je veux bien te croire sur parole mais d'où tiens tu ces informations ? C'est ça qui m'intéresse.


Je ne donnerais pas de liens ici parce que la politique du site est obscure sur ce sujet. J’ai déjà eu des posts annulés pour des informations totalement factuelles mais le site ne plaisait pas en haut-lieu. Certains ont été cités plus haut, pas par moi.

Dans le Dombass, en français, tu as Christelle Néant et Laurent Brayard (le nom du site a été évoqué). Leurs vidéos sont publiées sur Odyssée, parfois Youtube quand ils ne sont pas censurés. Des images il y en a pléthore mais comprend que je ne les posteraient pas ici.

T’as Xavier Moreau aussi, un essayiste français basé à Moscou. Ses analyses sont souvent pertinentes même si on n’est pas obligé de partager toutes ses opinions.

Je suis plusieurs sites, parfois, si ce n’est totalement « pro-russes » clairement « anti-kiev ». J’en consulte un plus particulièrement mais tous les articles ne sont pas de qualité équivalente. Il faut se garder de tomber dans le prisme de la propagande pro-moscou. Elle est toujours présente. Il y a d’autres sujets traités parfois qui me dérangent franchement. Je suis loin d’adhérer à toutes les analyses (c’est aussi pour ça que je ne donne pas l'adresse).

Il y a une « série » : « Ce qui se passe en réalité en Ukraine » collection de vidéos témoignages sous-titrées. Les gens portent témoignage de leur quotidien. Il en est au numéro 19. Oui, c’est le point de vue « d’en face ».

Évidemment, il faut se servir de son esprit critique en toute occasion. Mon but est de me trouver un contre-point à la monophonie de la presse occidentale, pas de basculer dans la _poutinâterie_.

Par exemple là, je vois un article : Manœuvre terrestre conjointe franco-saoudienne contre le Yémen
Dans l’article : « Des sources d’information ont rapporté, samedi 11 juin, que les forces de défense saoudiennes et françaises ont lancé un exercice militaire conjoint intitulé Santol-2 dans le nord-ouest du Royaume. »
Ok. C’est un fait, il est référencé. Mais le nord-ouest (??). Quel rapport avec le Yemen ? C’est au sud de la péninsule. La France a des accords militaires avec l’A-S. Tout le monde le sait. Il n’y rien de nouveau.
En fait, l’article c’est du vent. Il évoque des choses déjà connues (historique de la guerre et ventes d’armes), rien qui ne lie les troupes françaises qui s’entrainent avec les combats au Yemen comme dans le titre. « contre le Yemen » est de trop. Faute !

Par contre, parfois j’ai les analyses tactiques d’un intervenant très intéressant parce qu’il se défie autant des communiqués des pro-russes que de celles des pro-Kiev. Par exemple, sur Sverodonetsk, il avait expliqué il y a déjà deux semaines que ce serait très long et très difficile avec la configuration géographique à l’appuis. Il y a des unités qui lâchent mais les Ukrainiens s’accrochent partout au terrain. il ne faut pas les sous-estimer. Très éclairant.

Je suis aussi un site de « stratégie » militaire (en anglais) qui relève les opérations au jour le jour. Il est généralement à jour.

On y trouve également des images des combats, des bombardements. Des trucs assez terribles. Des ukrainiens qui se rendent en groupe, etc. Ces images sont surtout celles « d’en-face » bien évidemment, mais pas que.

Mais bon là aussi il faut toujours chercher plus loin que ce qui est annoncé, mais sur la durée cela s’est généralement confirmé, même par les Ukrainiens.

Il a publié aujourd’hui des images d’obus français tombés à Donetsk le 12 juin. Pas de doute possible.

Il reprend aussi l’information des obus OGR F1 distribués à l’Ukraine. Cette affaire me laisse perplexe. Que la France ait menti et conservé en stock ces sous-munitions, ça ne m’étonne pas. Mais qu’on se fasse remarquer en les distribuant à l’Ukraine… c’est très con. J’ai un doute. Si les ukrainiens les utilisent, spécialement à Donetsk, on le saura très vite.

Comme dit un commentateur : _Well, in case of another telephone call between Moscow and Paris, Putin should ask Macron about all this stuff_.


----------



## peyret (14 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne donnerais pas de liens ici parce que la politique du site est obscure sur ce sujet. J’ai déjà eu des posts annulés pour des informations totalement factuelles mais le site ne plaisait pas en haut-lieu.


...et finir comme @TimesCapsule


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2022)

Moi, je n' ai aucun gout pour poutine.

C' rest un autocrate proche du dictateur, et qui a un coté un peu cinglé, mégalo délirant, de type "la russie, c' est moi!!"

Hors, moi je fais la distinction, poutine n'est pas la russie. Quand poutine va mourir, ce qui arrivera bien un jour, la russie continura d' exister, sans lui.

On peut toujours causer de l' OTAN, mais dans les faits, a aucun moment la russie n' a été menacée.  Il n' y a pas l'ombre d'un pays qui s' appretait à se lancer à l'assaut de la russie.  Si quelqu'un dit que la russie était menacée, il dit une grosse connerie.

Par contre, la russie menace plusieurs pas... la Moldavie, qui doit regarder ce qui se déroule à l' est en se disant "Si çà tombe, on est les suivant!!". La géorgie, qui doit en ce moment se faire toute petite . Il y a des régions séparatistes qui voulaient se lancer dans un référendum, pour décider si elles penchaitent pour la russie, et qui ont finit par se dire 'si on vote pro-russes, ces cons de russes vont venir pilonner notre région pour "nous délivrer"... finalement, vaut mieux pas voter!!'


----------



## touba (14 Juin 2022)

Clairement la Russie est en train de se faire une belle nouvelle réputation aux yeux du monde !
Et elle va le payer cher et longtemps. Et comme toujours celui qui va trinquer c'est le peuple...


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Moi, je n' ai aucun gout pour poutine.
> 
> C' rest un autocrate proche du dictateur, et qui a un coté un peu cinglé, mégalo délirant, de type "la russie, c' est moi!!"
> 
> Hors, moi je fais la distinction, poutine n'est pas la russie. Quand poutine va mourir, ce qui arrivera bien un jour, la russie continura d' exister, sans lui.


Poutine est le représentant d'un groupe. Ce n'est jamais un homme tout seul contrairement à la vision simpliste qu'on essaye de nous faire croire.



patlek a dit:


> On peut toujours causer de l' OTAN, mais dans les faits, a aucun moment la russie n' a été menacée. Il n' y a pas l'ombre d'un pays qui s' appretait à se lancer à l'assaut de la russie. Si quelqu'un dit que la russie était menacée, il dit une grosse connerie.



L'OTAN multiplie les manœuvres hostiles vis-à-vis de la Russie depuis le début des années 2000. L'extension de l'Alliance à l'Est en fut une en elle-même. Les plans de déstabilisation de la Russie via l'Ukraine par les U.S.A. sont publics (va voir la vidéo du général Suisse).
Aujourd'hui on a dépassé ce stade. L'OTAN est un cobelligérant couvert de ce conflit. Il l'a encore démontré avec l'affaire de l'avion de Lavrov.



patlek a dit:


> Par contre, la russie menace plusieurs pas... la Moldavie, qui doit regarder ce qui se déroule à l' est en se disant "Si çà tombe, on est les suivant!!". La géorgie, qui doit en ce moment se faire toute petite . Il y a des régions séparatistes qui voulaient se lancer dans un référendum, pour décider si elles penchaitent pour la russie, et qui ont finit par se dire 'si on vote pro-russes, ces cons de russes vont venir pilonner notre région pour "nous délivrer"... finalement, vaut mieux pas voter!!'


Du côté de la Géorgie, les Russes sont déjà en Ossétie du sud et en Abkhazie. Jusqu'à présent les seuls qui leur ont tiré dessus se sont les Géorgiens.

Le pouvoir actuellement en place à Tbilissi n'est pas hostile à la Russie (ce serait même tout le contraire). Pourquoi le mettre dans l'embaras avec ces référendum ?

La Moldavie n'est pas visée. Pourquoi le serait-elle ? La Transnistrie où vivent des Russes échappe à son contrôle depuis 1991. Les autorités de Tiraspol se sont déclarées neutres dans ce conflit. C'est plutôt l'Ukraine qui a essayé en avril de mettre le feu dans la région du Dniestr et les occidentaux qui pressent les Moldaves de s'engager plus avant.


Les affaires marchent (c'est déjà ça) :









						Lituanie: accord pour l'achat d'une vingtaine de canons «Caesar» français
					

Après avoir accepté l’envoi de soldats lituaniens au Mali, Paris et Vilnius poursuivent leur coopération militaire lors d’une visite du ministre lituanien de la Défense à Paris. Un accord vient d’être…




					www.rfi.fr


----------



## patxito (14 Juin 2022)

Wikipédia rejette la tentative de la Russie de censurer la guerre en Ukraine
					

La fondation Wikimédia riposte devant la justice russe pour éviter la censure de certains articles parlant de la guerre en Ukraine. Et suggère qu'elle ne retirera rien du tout. C'est un appel dont les chances de succès sont hautement incertaines. Mais c'est un appel que Wikipédia tente quand...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## Invité (14 Juin 2022)

Tiens, par curiosité j'ai tapé "ceasar sous-munitions" dans un moteur de recherche.
Les résultats sont assez… surprenants !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Juin 2022)

Si vous voulez du journalisme, du vrai, regardez le documentaire d'Anne-Laure Bonnel _Donbass_ (2015).

Il est disponible sur la chaine odysee.com (comme je ne sais pas si ce sera accepté ici, je ne donne pas de lien direct - vous trouverez bien)

Au siècle précédent, c'est le genre de documentaires qu'on voyait fréquemment à la TV sur les chaines publiques, avec éventuellement un débat pour en discuter. Là, même pas sur ARTE. Cela en dit long sur le prisme "journalistique" actuel. La plupart de ses confrères ont préféré l'insulter.

Après, vous me direz si un état démocratique fait cela à sa propre population ? Si cette population est aujourd'hui simplement compatible avec le projet politique de cet état ? Que penser de la France et de l'Allemagne, garantes de l'application par Kiev des accords de Minsk, qui ont toléré pendant huit ans un tel comportement ?

Monsieur Zelemsky parle de reprendre le Dombass, de récupérer la Crimée, mais quid des populations ?

Youtube on a droit jusqu'à preuve du contraire donc je vous poste au moins ceci :







@Human-Fly

Tu parlais de l'Europe et de l'Ukraine l'autre soir, j'ai depuis trouvé cet article :









						The EU after Ukraine - American Affairs Journal
					

The Russian invasion of Ukraine seems to have answered the question of the European order by reinstating the model, long believed to be history, of the Cold War: a Europe united under American leadership as a transatlantic bridgehead for the United States in an alliance against a common enemy...




					americanaffairsjournal.org
				




C'est en anglais - mais facile à traduire - et ça donne à réfléchir sur le chemin où nous nous sommes engagés.


----------



## patlek (14 Juin 2022)

Je me souviens que j' avais lu cet article sur amme laure bonnel









						Qui est la journaliste française Anne-Laure Bonnel, censurée, selon Moscou, pour son travail sur le Donbass?
					

Lors d’un passage très remarqué sur CNews, la reporter a dénoncé des «crimes contre l’humanité» commis par les Ukrainiens dans le Donbass. Et évoqué un chiffre de victimes, qui concerne en réalité les deux parties au conflit.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Romuald (14 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si vous voulez du journalisme, du vrai,


Le souci, c'est que odyssee.com. Qu'elle prouve que toutes les chaines ont refusé son reportage et que c'était le seul moyen de lui assurer une diffusion. Parce que s'en remettre à un truc dirigé par un libertarien, comme critère de vrai journalisme on fait mieux.
Le souci, c'est que Bercoff n'a qu'une vision de la guerre, la responsabilité sur l'OTAN.
Le souci, c'est que Anne-Laure Bonnel se voit sur Cnews, qui n'est pas un parangon de vertu en matière d'info.

Bref, le souci, c'est que j'ai du mal à la qualifier de 'vrai journaliste'. A son crédit, le fait que son reportage sur le donbass date de 2015. Mais, je me répète, quelles que soient les responsabilités de l'OTAN dans les problèmes ukrainiens, c'est la Russie l'agresseur. Poutine est quand même celui qui a qualifié la disparition de l’URSS de _« plus grande catastrophe géopolitique du XXe siècle »_. Chercherait-il à la reconstruire sous la forme d'un bloc de l'est inféodé à la Russie ?


----------



## touba (14 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si vous voulez du journalisme, du vrai, regardez le documentaire d'Anne-Laure Bonnel _Donbass_ (2015).


Pour moi ce n'est pas du journalisme, du vrai, parce que Anne-Laure Bonnel s'est clairement positionné pro-russe avant même d'aller filmer dans le Donbass, elle a d'ailleurs été trainée à droite et à gauche par ses "gentils" accompagnateurs russes. Ils ne lui ont fait voir que ce qu'ils voulaient qu'elle voit et à aucun moment dans son reportage on entend le son de cloche des ukrainiens non séparatistes.

Alors elle n'invente rien dans son reportage, ce ne sont pas des mises en scènes mais le reportage est idéologiquement orienté. Non ce n'est définitivement pas _du journalisme, du vrai_.

StopFake.org est une association ukrainienne qui a été créée en 2014 pour vérifier les informations issues de la propagande russe, alors là aussi il faut le prendre avec des gants parce qu'ils manqueront certainement d'objectivité parfois mais leur analyse du reportage est tout de même intéressante.








						Manipulations et fakes dans le documentaire français «Donbass»
					

Ces derniers temps, le documentaire «Donbass» réalisé par Anne-Laure Bonnel a été l’objet de débats animés. Ce film est en accès libre sur Internet depuis un an. Le journal en ligne Spicee a un droit exclusif à la diffusion de ce film depuis début février 2017. L’accès à la vidéo est payant, mais il




					www.stopfake.org


----------



## touba (14 Juin 2022)

Donbass: regard critique sur le film d'Anne-Laure Bonnel
					

Depuis que la guerre en Ukraine a commencé, le documentaire d’Anne-Laure Bonnel sur le Donbass circule énormément. Si la réalisatrice se dit apolitique, son film, en revanche, ne l'est pas.




					blogs.mediapart.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Je me souviens que j' avais lu cet article sur amme laure bonnel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Article infâme bien dans la manière de _Libération_ ces dernières années. Ils se sont mis à quatre pour le pondre.

Regarde _Donbass_, tu pourras en juger par toi-même si elle fait la promotion de quelque camp que ce soit. Les gens qui témoignent sont très dignes.

Contexte : on est en 2015, il y a plus de sept ans, de janvier sous les bombes au printemps quand les sécessionnistes ont réussit à défaire les forces de Kiev et qu'un calme relatif s'installe, les accords de Minsk devant en principe s'appliquer.

La méthode, elle n'est pas très différente de _Shoa_ de Claude Lanzmann. Le témoignage des gens, sans commentaire. À moins que là aussi ces pisse-copies trouvent à redire. Après tout, qu'est-ce qui nous force à croire Abraham Bomba, le coiffeur de Czestochowa, lorsqu'il raconte que son collègue à côté de lui coupa les cheveux de sa femme et de sa sœur avant qu'elles ne se fassent assassiner par gaz à Treblinka ? Rien. Tu sais qu'il dit vrai.

Quant aux récits de massacre(s) de femme(s) enceinte(s), moi, loin de les trouver suspicieux, ils m'ont évoqués le comportement des auxiliaires Ukrainiens lors de l'Aktion Reinhardt en juin 1942 en Galicie. Ces mêmes milices auquel le pouvoir kiévien érige des monuments. Dans la guerre les hommes sont pire que des bêtes.



touba a dit:


> Alors elle n'invente rien dans son reportage, ce ne sont pas des mises en scènes mais le reportage est idéologiquement orienté.


Ce que tu dis n'a pas de sens. C'est la vérité. Brute. Comment pourrait-elle être "idéologiquement orientée" ?

Si. C'est du vrai journalisme. Seulement elle montre ce que l'Occident ne veut pas voir. Elle aurait bien voulu aller de l'autre côté mais Kiev a mis sur liste noire les journalistes qui ont osé se rendre dans le Donbass.

Le message ne vous plait pas. Haro sur le messager ! C'est une méthode connue.



touba a dit:


> StopFake.org est une association ukrainienne qui a été créée en 2014 pour vérifier les informations issues de la propagande russe, alors là aussi il faut le prendre avec des gants parce qu'ils manqueront certainement d'objectivité parfois mais leur analyse du reportage est tout de même intéressante.


Ce n'est que de la propagande inversée. Ils présentent le site «Myrotvorets» comme un "journal en ligne". Ce site met des cibles sur les gens qui déplaisent aux nationalistes et au pouvoir de Kiev, dont des journalistes, en diffusant leurs informations personnelles. J'en ai parlé dans un post précédent et j'ai mis en lien le rapport de l'OFPRA de 2018 le concernant.


L'article (d'opinion) sur Médiapart :

Enseignant-chercheur à l'Université de Cambridge ... 

"Mais on a tout au long du film l’impression que le fameux éléphant reste mystérieusement invisible ; les autres belligérants, c’est-à-dire les séparatistes et les forces russes qui les ont soutenus tout au long du conflit. La prise d’assaut des bâtiments publics par les séparatistes, leur prise du pouvoir par la force, n’est jamais évoquée. L’invisibilisation totale de l’un des belligérants de ce que les témoins qualifient pourtant de « guerre fratricide » renforce, tout au long du film, l’idée d’un génocide inexplicablement décidé par le gouvernement Ukrainien."

Je relève déjà une faute flagrante d'anachronisme, ce qui n'est pas glorieux pour un Enseignant-Chercheur. Car "génocide" est un mot valise  que ce balancent à la tête ces dernières semaines les belligérants, pas en 2015. Ces gens déplorent une "guerre civile" "ukrainiens contre ukrainiens" "frères contre frères". Le propos du documentaire n'est pas d'expliquer les dessous géopolitiques du conflit mais de montrer ses conséquences. Elle montre les victimes. Mais visiblement, cela suffit à déranger beaucoup de monde, aujourd'hui, parce de 2015 à 2021 ils s'en foutent tous.

Le malheur de ce film est d'avoir été cité par Lavrov, pourtant ça n'en change pas le contenu.

"Or Anne-Laure Bonnel, qui ouvrait son film sur l’extrait bien choisi du discours de Porochenko, choisit de le clore par le témoignage le plus explicitement politique : deux séparatistes affirment que ce n’est pas la Russie qui se bat au Donbass, regrettent que la Russie n’ait pas pris Kiev dès 2014 et disent que Porochenko devrait aller vivre aux Etats-Unis « lêcher le cul d’Obama ». Leur témoignage vient évidemment faire écho au discours initial de Porochenko, qui devient une marionnette de l’OTAN, et prépare le terrain à la représentation de Poutine en sauveur de ses compatriotes."

Non. Le témoignage est celui de deux parents éplorés sur la tombe de leur fils, tué au combat à 18 ans. Les qualifier de "séparatistes" voilà qui est "explicitement politique". Le père a un mouvement d'humeur que la mère modère immédiatement. Il n'y a rien de politique là-dedans, juste de la douleur. Il faut bien être chercheur à Cambridge pour l'ignorer. Et personne ne parle de l'OTAN dans Donbass. Par contre, elle est dans toutes vos têtes. Bizarre...

Le discours de Porochenko est bien réel (et bien traduit - comme confirmé chez Berkoff). C'est un fait. C'est ce qu'il a dit de ses propres citoyens. Je comprends le désir d'une journaliste d'aller voir ces gens qui sont ainsi voués aux gémonies. C'est son rôle.

Contrairement à ce que prétend Olivier Tonneau ce sont bien les habitants des régions sécessionnistes qui ont subit l'ostracisme administratif de Kiev. Ce sont bien ces gens qui ne peuvent plus percevoir leurs retraites. Les "ouvriers" pas les "rebelles". Et ce sont les obus de son armée qui tombent sur les immeubles et dans les rues où ils tuent sans discrimination.

Alors résumons : ce que montre le documentaire est vrai, ce que disent les gens et certainement vrai – puisqu'on peut trouver ces choses sur Wikipédia (!?) – les événements d'Odessa sont correctement présentés (dommage pour StopFake.org) mais ce truc dérange dans le petit confort intellectuel et dans la position consensuelle qu'il faut prendre aujourd'hui en Occident (et quand on est un enseignant-chercheur à Cambridge soucieux de sa carrière ?) qui accuse la Russie de Poutine de tous les maux, donc il est forcément "politiquement orienté".

Ce post de blog est une faillite intellectuelle majeure. Voilà une carrière qui s'annonce certainement prometteuse.


@Romuald

Je ne sais pas qui possède Odysee. Je m'en contre-fiche comme je me contre-fiche de qui détient YouTube. Ça n'a aucune conséquence sur le contenu sauf quand il est supprimé. Je cherchais et je savais qu'il y était sûrement. Je vois d'ailleurs que _Donbass_ est aussi sur YouTube, si tu préfères.



Romuald a dit:


> Mais, je me répète, quelles que soient les responsabilités de l'OTAN dans les problèmes ukrainiens, c'est la Russie l'agresseur. Poutine est quand même celui qui a qualifié la disparition de l’URSS de _« plus grande catastrophe géopolitique du XXe siècle »_. Chercherait-il à la reconstruire sous la forme d'un bloc de l'est inféodé à la Russie ?



La responsabilité de la guerre n'est pas l'objet de ce film. La déclaration de Poutine était destinée aux Russes et pour eux, effectivement, la disparition de l'URSS a été une catastrophe, pas parce qu'ils adoraient le communisme, parce qu'il n'y avait plus d'état, plus de justice, plus de travail, plus d'avenir, que le pays était mis en coupe réglée par des types comme Kodorkovsky, et que les mafieux tenaient la rue. T'étais où dans les années 90 ? Tu ne regardais pas les journaux TV ?


Puisque vous êtes convaincus et dans le confort de vos convictions ne regardez pas _Donbass_. Vraiment désolé de vous avoir dérangé.


----------



## touba (15 Juin 2022)

Donbass je l'ai peut être visionné avant toi, tu n'en sais rien.
Et c'est pas parce que tu ponds un pavé à chaque message que tu as raison. Tes diatribes sur la vision occidentale du conflit au Donbass te rendent au contraire inaudible, ça pue le lavé du cerveau.

Comme je le disais plus haut je suis prêt à revoir mes positions sur le conflit et sur tout autre sujet d'ailleurs mais cette agressivité et cette condescendance dans tes propos ont finalement l'effet inverse. C'est con parce que t'avais l'occasion d'éclairer quelques lanternes.

C'est la pédagogie à la russe probablement...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2022)

Qu'on soit clair : je n'ai pas d'agressivité contre toi. On discute. Je commente les liens très intéressants que tu m'as soumis.



touba a dit:


> Donbass je l'ai peut être visionné avant toi, tu n'en sais rien.


En lisant tes commentaires, j'ai supposé charitablement que tu ne l'avais pas vu. (ok, là c'est condescendant)

Te rends-tu compte que tes sources se contredisent ?

Olivier Tonneau, que tu es allé chercher, pas moi, ne voit pas de manipulation dans les témoignages, ils sont vrais. Il confirme le déroulement des événements d'Odessa que ton lien StopFake.org conteste.

Le reproche répété à Anne-Laure Bonnel est de ne pas montrer le camp d'en-face. Outre que ce camp est largement documenté par les médias occidentaux, elle a expliqué à de nombreuses reprises que cela était son intension mais que parce qu'elle s'est rendue dans le Donbass sécessionniste, elle est interdite d'entrée en Ukraine pour dix années. Une bien belle démocratie...

Maintenant, qu'est-ce qui empêchait une chaine de TV de diffuser ce documentaire et de le faire suivre d'un débat explicatif ? Où on aurait eu le loisir d'interroger Mme Bonnel sur les conditions de son tournage, d'expliquer les tenants et aboutissants du conflit, le rôle des Russes dans tout ça. Non. On n'informe plus, on n'explique plus, on fait de la propagande. L'information surgelée prête à mâcher. Le reste on l'ostracise avant de l'effacer.

J'ai lu qu'elle "épouse" les vues de Moscou, tu dis toi-même "pro-russe". Ah bon ? Si la vérité (cf. Olivier Tonneau) est en raccord avec le discours de Moscou, elle doit être appelée mensonge, manipulation ? N'est-ce pas un peu "orwelien" ?

Encore une fois, pendant sept ans, tout le monde se foutait de son reportage en Occident comme tout le monde se foutait du sort des habitants du Donbass du côté sécessionniste de la ligne de front. À partir du moment où Lavrov a cité ce documentaire, Anne-Laure Bonnel est devenue une cible, et son reportage un objet à détruire de réputation.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : les armes envoyées sur le front risquent-elles de revenir illégalement en Europe de l'Ouest ?
					

Des spécialistes anticipent l'après-conflit et demandent que des mesures soient prises pour éviter le même scénario que l'ex-Yougoslavie. A la fin des années 1990, la région avait été le point de départ de nombreux trafics.




					www.francetvinfo.fr


----------



## patlek (15 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Article infâme bien dans la manière de _Libération_ ces dernières années.



Article documenté.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui possède Odysee. Je m'en contre-fiche


Un peu facile, non ? Tu n'arrêtes pas de fustiger les médias 'à la solde de l'OTAN', mais qu'un autre publie quelque chose qui va dans ton sens et d'un seul coup, qui le possède, 'je m'en contrefiche'.


Moonwalker a dit:


> La responsabilité de la guerre n'est pas l'objet de ce film


Du film, peut-être, mais de tout ce que tu nous dis depuis des pages, oui. Donc rappeler que c'est la Russie qui a tenté d'envahir l'Ukraine avant de se rabattre sur le dombass, mais pas que : tout le sud, donc sans lien avec les séparatistes, mais bien avec les accès à la mer d'Azov et la mer noire et les conséquences pour l'ukraine qu'aurait leur disparition.


Moonwalker a dit:


> qu'est-ce qui empêchait une chaine de TV de diffuser ce documentaire et de le faire suivre d'un débat explicatif ?


C'est bien pour ça que j'ai demandé qu'elle nous prouve que tout le monde a refusé son reportage et qu'elle a été obligée de le mettre sur odyssee. Parce que si elle est allée directement sur odyssee, non seulement ton argument tombe à l'eau mais en plus se retourne contre elle


----------



## patxito (15 Juin 2022)

Vu d’Ukraine. Les partisans ukrainiens compliquent l’occupation russe
					

L’armée russe ne relâche pas ses efforts pour s’emparer de l’est de l’Ukraine, tout en espérant affermir son contrôle sur le Sud. Cette double tâche s’annonce c...




					www.courrierinternational.com


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu facile, non ? Tu n'arrêtes pas de fustiger les médias 'à la solde de l'OTAN', mais qu'un autre publie quelque chose qui va dans ton sens et d'un seul coup, qui le possède, 'je m'en contrefiche'.


Vouloir discuter avec un convaincu, qui plus est, hargneux et de mauvaise foi est totalement inutile et ne sert qu'à user prématurément les touches de ton clavier ! 

Je ne prends pas part à cette discussion du fait que je ne maîtrise pas suffisamment les tenants et aboutissants de cette horrible situation et que mes connaissances en géopolitique sont limitées ... D'autre part, je n'ai pas envie de m'hérisser le poil devant autant de suffisance !

Et ... pas de smileys marrants à ajouter !


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Un peu facile, non ? Tu n'arrêtes pas de fustiger les médias 'à la solde de l'OTAN', mais qu'un autre publie quelque chose qui va dans ton sens et d'un seul coup, qui le possède, 'je m'en contrefiche'.


Odysee n'est pas un média c'est une plateforme de diffusion. Il n'y a pas de politique rédactionnelle, simplement des conditions d'utilisation. Visiblement différentes de YouTube, encore que, comme je l'ai vu ultérieurement, Donbass est aussi sur YouTube.



Romuald a dit:


> Du film, peut-être, mais de tout ce que tu nous dis depuis des pages, oui. Donc rappeler que c'est la Russie qui a tenté d'envahir l'Ukraine avant de se rabattre sur le dombass, mais pas que : tout le sud, donc sans lien avec les séparatistes, mais bien avec les accès à la mer d'Azov et la mer noire et les conséquences pour l'ukraine qu'aurait leur disparition.



Ai-je dit le contraire ? Dès avant l'offensive, la soi-disant opération spéciale, Poutine a fait un grand discours où il règle historiquement son compte à l'Ukraine, vue comme une construction des communistes. Tout ce qui se passe en ce moment en découle.

La protection des populations du Donbass est un alibi facile pour les Russes. Il n'empêche qu'elles souffrent de cette guerre principalement du fait de Kiev.

Oui, il a vraisemblablement l'intention de couper l'Ukraine tout accès à la Mer Noire. C'est pour cela que la continuation de la lutte comme elle est menée aujourd'hui par Kiev me paraît insensée. Plus cela dure, plus ils permettront aux Russes d'avancer leurs pions, et moins il y aura à préserver dans des négociations. Parfois, il faut savoir perdre pour gagner plus tard, et pas forcément de façon militaire. Toutefois, la faille (béante ?) de mon raisonnement est qu'il suppose que Poutine serait contraint de s'arrêter à ce moment. Ce n'est pas sûr. Il n'y a pas de données indépendantes et objectives du coût humain et politique de tout cette affaire, ni chez les Russes, ni chez les Ukrainiens.



Romuald a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que j'ai demandé qu'elle nous prouve que tout le monde a refusé son reportage et qu'elle a été obligée de le mettre sur odyssee. Parce que si elle est allée directement sur odyssee, non seulement ton argument tombe à l'eau mais en plus se retourne contre elle


Déjà, je ne sais pas si c'est elle qui a publié sur Odysee. Il y a plusieurs vidéos. Et il y en a même au moins une sur YouTube.
Dans l'interview chez Berkoff elle dit bien qu'on lui a refusé sur France 2. C'est un institut Russe qui a accepté de le projeter (clairement l'aubaine pour eux).

Je ne vais pas entrer dans la polémique "censuré" "pas censuré" etc. Il est clair que depuis huit ans le Donbass n'était pas une préoccupation rédactionnelle en France. C'est comme l'Arménie et l'Azerbadgian. Ça trainait depuis la chute de l'URSS et on en a de nouveau parlé quand les Azeris sont repassés à l'offensive. Mais la guerre était toujours là, l'Arménie subissait un blocus économique et géographique par la Turquie. Comme elle est toujours présente au Cachemire entre Indiens et Pakistanais, en Somalie, en Ethiopie, etc.

Il y a un moment dans le film où les gens sont septiques. Ils disent que personne ne verra son reportage, que leur sort n'intéresse pas. Elle les assure qu'il sera montré mais au bout du compte ils avaient raison. Je comprends que ses difficultés à le faire l'aient énervée.

C'est l'offensive Russe qui change la perception qu'on peut avoir de ce documentaire, pas son contenu ni son auteur. Il faut le remettre dans son contexte de 2015.

Le chercheur Olivier Tonneau demande une contextualisation à l'auteur, mais lui-même s'est aussi égaré dans l'anachronisme et cela l'empêche d'entendre le seul message "politique" du film, les derniers mots de la mère assise devant la tombe de son fils.

Et puis, pour reprendre l'exemple de _Shoa_, Claude Lanzmann ne contextualise pas, ne commente pas les témoignages qu'il présente. Sa préoccupation est le témoin lui-même et ce qu'il a à dire. D'ailleurs, si tu ne connais pas l'histoire de l'extermination des juifs d'Europe, le film est assez obscur : des lieux, des témoins. La chronologie n'est qu'ébauchée et ne constitue pas le fil directeur du récit.

On discute de la légitimité de l'auteur mais personne n'a répondu à ma question : un gouvernement qui tire ainsi sur son propre peuple est-il encore démocratique ? Pour moi non.

L'Occident ne se bat pas plus pour la démocratie en Ukraine que Poutine pour défendre les populations du Donbass.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vouloir discuter avec un convaincu, qui plus est, hargneux et de mauvaise foi est totalement inutile et ne sert qu'à user prématurément les touches de ton clavier !
> 
> Je ne prends pas part à cette discussion du fait que je ne maîtrise pas suffisamment les tenants et aboutissants de cette horrible situation et que mes connaissances en géopolitique sont limitées ... D'autre part, je n'ai pas envie de m'hérisser le poil devant autant de suffisance !
> 
> Et ... pas de smileys marrants à ajouter !


Ben alors t'aurais pu t'épargner ce post.

"hargneux" "mauvaise foi" "suffisant"

Merci.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On discute de la légitimité de l'auteur mais personne n'a répondu à ma question : un gouvernement qui tire ainsi sur son propre peuple est-il encore démocratique ? Pour moi non.


Sauf que si l'auteur n'est pas légitime, son reportage et les conclusions qu'il en tire non plus. Du coup les civils en question sont-ils sciemment visés, ou bien selon le terme consacré qui n'enlève rien à l'horreur de la situation, des dommages collatéraux ?
Or pour en revenir à Anne-Laure Bonnel, France2 n'est pas le seul diffuseur en France. A-t-elle demandé aux autres ?


----------



## patxito (15 Juin 2022)

Poutine s'est ingéré dans les affaires intérieures de l'Ukraine, a suscité les troubles, soutenu et armé des sécessionnistes dans le seul but de justifier une agression militaire qui viole toutes les règles du droit international.

Conformément à la Charte de l'ONU, l'Ukraine a le droit de se défendre, et nous de l'y aider, tout le reste n'est que tergiversations oiseuses, à la limite de l'intelligence avec l'ennemi, au service d'un dictateur sanguinaire et d'un criminel de guerre qui n'hésite même plus à nous menacer directement, et ressemble de plus en plus furieusement à un sinistre personnage de la première moitié du 20ème siècle. Il n'y a rien à céder face à ce genre de monstre, il doit être mis hors d'état de nuire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Poutine s'est ingéré dans les affaires intérieures de l'Ukraine, a suscité les troubles, soutenu et armé des sécessionnistes dans le seul but de justifier une agression militaire qui viole toutes les règles du droit international.
> 
> Conformément à la Charte de l'ONU, l'Ukraine a le droit de se défendre, et nous de l'y aider, tout le reste n'est que tergiversations oiseuses, à la limite de l'intelligence avec l'ennemi, au service d'un dictateur sanguinaire et d'un criminel de guerre qui n'hésite même plus à nous menacer directement, et ressemble de plus en plus furieusement à un sinistre personnage de la première moitié du 20ème siècle. Il n'y a rien à céder face à ce genre de monstre, il doit être mis hors d'état de nuire.


Clair, simple et précis !  
Loin des tergiversations stériles, il est temps de choisir son camp ! Au moins, pour toi et moi, c'est fait ! Sans équivoque !


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> qui n'hésite même plus à nous menacer directement


Le fait est qu'on a un peu tendance à l'oublier, ça. style 'laisser moi faire ce que je veux ou je vais me fâcher pour de bon'.


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> il est temps de choisir son camp


Ah mais je l'ai choisi. Sauf qu'être dans un camp ne signifie pas pour moi l'exonérer de toute responsabilité. Le noir, le blanc, le gris, les nuances, toussa toussa.


----------



## Nouvoul (15 Juin 2022)

Attention terrain miné  ! "Choisir son camp", tu vas ranimer la logorrhée de la lune qui marche sur la tête !
A vrai dire ici, dans ce forum plutôt consacré aux Macs, iPhone, Apple... je conçois bien qu'il y ait ce fil sur la guerre en Ukraine, ce qui me crispe c'est qu'un membre historique et compétent dans des domaines plus "Mac" nous abreuve depuis des semaines de toutes ses opinions, analyses, commentaires, expertises, vérités et contre-vérités etc. Si au moins il le faisait avec concision, passe encore, mais ses longues tartines quotidiennes auraient plus leur place sur d'autre médias (TV, radio, forums appropriés).
Manifestement préfère protéger les blaireaux que les humains bombardés (je rajoute: de part et d'autre, ça m'évitera quelques unes de ses foudres   )


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> ses longues tartines quotidiennes


Quoi qu'on pense de ses arguments, je préfère les longues tartines quotidiennes qu'il nous sert maintenant à ses précédentes affirmations péremptoires matinées de 'tu racontes des conneries' ou autres 'petite pute'.


----------



## patxito (15 Juin 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : les canons français Caesar sont entrés en action dans le Donbass
					

Dans l'Est de l'Ukraine, des soldats de l'unité d'artillerie de la 55e brigade installent un canon Caesar camouflé, monté...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Poutine s'est ingéré dans les affaires intérieures de l'Ukraine, a suscité les troubles, soutenu et armé des sécessionnistes dans le seul but de justifier une agression militaire qui viole toutes les règles du droit international.


Parce que les États-Unis et l’Union Européenne ne se sont pas ingérées peut-être ?  En Ukraine et ailleurs ?

C’est naïf ou très cynique.



Nouvoul a dit:


> Manifestement préfère protéger les blaireaux que les humains bombardés


Je ne parle que de ces gens ici depuis trois jours, mais enfin...



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> il est temps de choisir son camp ! Au moins, pour toi et moi, c'est fait ! Sans équivoque !


Moi aussi. Celui des victimes, pas des assassins, qu’ils soient à Moscou, à Bruxelles ou à Washington, à Kiev ou à Louhansk. C’est tout ce qui nous différencie.
Je souhaiterais juste qu’on ne perde pas notre humanité (au sens noble du mot). Visiblement, pour toi, c’est trop tard.

De toute façon, je sais qu’à chaque fois que je poste ici, c’est comme revenir dans la grotte de Platon. Et oui, c’est présomptueux.


P.S. : @Human-Fly

J’ai vu que tu passais par là. J’ai mis un lien pour toi dans une de mes « longue tartines ». Tu devrais lire l’article. Ça parle de l'UE et de l’Ukraine dans le futur, ainsi que de l’OTAN.


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> revenir dans la grotte de Platon.


Oulah ! Comment doit on interpreter cela ? Que par tes interventions tu cherches à nous éduquer, ou bien que chacun ne voit que ce qu'il veut/croit voir ?
Sans parler de toutes les autres interprétaions possibles du mythe, je n'en ai mentionné que deux puisées au fin fond du tréfond de mes vagues souvenirs de mes cours de philo.


----------



## patxito (15 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Parce que les États-Unis et l’Union Européenne ne se sont pas ingérées peut-être ?  En Ukraine et ailleurs ?


En Ukraine absolument pas, l’ingérence étant une intervention non sollicitée ni désirée...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Oulah ! Comment doit on interpreter cela ? Que par tes interventions tu cherches à nous éduquer, ou bien que chacun ne voit que ce qu'il veut/croit voir ?
> Sans parler de toutes les autres interprétaions possibles du mythe, je n'en ai mentionné que deux puisées au fin fond du tréfond de mes vagues souvenirs de mes cours de philo.



La futilité de ma démarche et le naturel de votre hostilité ?



patxito a dit:


> En Ukraine absolument pas, l’ingérence étant une intervention non sollicitée ni désirée...


Et c’est moi le « convaincu » ?


----------



## patxito (15 Juin 2022)

L’Ukraine souhaite, personne ne l’y oblige, entrer dans l’OTAN et dans l’UE. Elle nous a demandé, en vain, l’instauration d’une zone d’exclusion aérienne au-dessus de son territoire, nous demande tous les jours et dans toutes les langues notre soutien, des armes pour se défendre, et des sanctions contre son agresseur.

C’est tout le contraire de l’ingérence, et nous devons tout faire pour honorer leur confiance.


----------



## touba (16 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> L’Ukraine souhaite, personne ne l’y oblige, entrer dans l’OTAN et dans l’UE.


Euh... quand on reçoit des milliards et des milliards et des milliards d'US Dollars je ne suis pas certain qu'on soit pas quelque part redevable de quelque chose et pourquoi pas de demander son adhésion à l'OTAN...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Juin 2022)

En même temps, c’était soit le Dollar US et le matos de l'occident, soit le rouble et les obus Russe... y'avait pas des masses d’alternatives j'pense.


----------



## Romuald (16 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La futilité de ma démarche et le naturel de votre hostilité ?


futilité ? Oui si tu cherches à nous convaincre de rejoindre ton point de vue. Idem pour nous dans l'autre sens. Mais dans ce cas, quel que soit le sujet, quelle que soit l'époque, quels que soient les intervenants, à quoi bon les discussions et les débats ? Mais s'il s'agit de comprendre (attention, comprendre n'est pas approuver) la position de l'autre, alors ça n'a rien de futile.

Le naturel de votre hostilité : qui a commencé les injures ? avoue qu'on fait mieux pour ne pas braquer les gens. En ce qui me concerne je ne crois pas avoir jamais rebondi autrement que calmement à ton 'raconte un tissu de conneries'. Ne pas être de ton avis et en avancer les raisons, est-ce être hostile ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Le naturel de votre hostilité : qui a commencé les injures ? avoue qu'on fait mieux pour ne pas braquer les gens....


Une seule réponse ... le goudron (de préférence russe) et les plumes !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Une seule réponse ... le goudron (de préférence russe) et les plumes !!!!


Il serait temps que tu ailles faire ton test concernant la toxoplasmose.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il serait temps que tu ailles faire ton test concernant la toxoplasmose.


Déjà fait ! Test positif aux parasites russes !   ... Un petit coup de novitchok en poudre et c'est réglé !


----------



## patxito (16 Juin 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : France, Allemagne, Italie et Roumanie veulent un statut de candidat "immédiat" pour l'Ukraine dans l'UE
					

Les dirigeants français, allemand, italien et roumain sont tous pour l'octroi "immédiat" à l'Ukraine du statut officiel de candidat à une adhésion à l'Union européenne, a déclaré le président français Emmanuel Macron, jeudi lors d'une conférence de presse des dirigeants européens à Kiev.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine : France, Allemagne, Italie et Roumanie veulent un statut de candidat "immédiat" pour l'Ukraine dans l'UE
> 
> 
> Les dirigeants français, allemand, italien et roumain sont tous pour l'octroi "immédiat" à l'Ukraine du statut officiel de candidat à une adhésion à l'Union européenne, a déclaré le président français Emmanuel Macron, jeudi lors d'une conférence de presse des dirigeants européens à Kiev.
> ...


Ca c'est vraiment faux-cul.
Il y a quand même quelques "détails" gênants !


> Mais il a laissé entendre que le chemin pourrait être long avant une adhésion. "Le chemin de candidat à membre (de l'UE) est un chemin, et non un point" fixe, a-t-il souligné.


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Ca c'est vraiment faux-cul.
> Il y a quand même quelques "détails" gênants !




Je ne vois pas le problème.
Mieux vaut une accession immédiate au statut de candidat à l'entrée dans l'Union  Européenne, suivie d'une procédure accélérée, plutôt que rien du tout.
De la même façon, une intégration immédiate n'aurait guère été réaliste. Ni même possible. 


@Moonwalker :

Entre autres choses, je suis en train de lire l'article que tu m'as conseillé.
Je reviendrai en parler ici quand je l'aurai au moins intégralement lu une fois, et plutôt même quand j'en aurai relu certains passages.
C'est trop long, dense, riche, précis pour que je puisse répondre sur l'ensemble de l'article, mais je répondrai au moins sur les points qui m'auront semblé essentiels.


----------



## touba (16 Juin 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Ca c'est vraiment faux-cul.
> Il y a quand même quelques "détails" gênants !


Si c'est pour que l'Ukraine plombe l'Europe avec des déficits records ou des paliers économiques non atteints ça ne servirait personne. Le chemin le plus long sera celui de la reconstruction économique et sociale, l'Ukraine est loin des standards européens à mon avis.


----------



## patxito (19 Juin 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine et énergie : l'Italie signe un accord avec le Qatar pour son approvisionnement en gaz
					

L'Italie et le Qatar ont signé dimanche un accord pour un investissement de plusieurs milliards de dollars afin d'assurer...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## patxito (23 Juin 2022)

L’Ukraine candidate à l’UE : le début d’un long processus vers une adhésion
					

Les dirigeants européens s’apprêtent à accorder à l’Ukraine le statut de candidat à l’UE. Une décision qui promet, en pleine guerre, de nombreux défis pour Kiev et l’Europe.




					www.lemonde.fr


----------



## patxito (23 Juin 2022)

En Russie, Boeing et Airbus commencent à tomber en pièces
					

Des avions cannibales et une sécurité en question. C'est sans doute l'un des effets les plus directs et spectaculaires des sanctions techniques et commerciales imposées par les États-Unis et l'Union européenne à la Russie depuis son invasion de l'Ukraine: l'aviation civile russe...




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## patxito (24 Juin 2022)

"L'été sera chaud pour les occupants russes" : Kiev annonce l'arrivée des lance-roquettes Himars américains
					

Le ministre de la Défense ukrainien, Oleksiï Reznikov, a annoncé jeudi l'arrivée des lance-roquettes américains Himars en Ukraine, renforçant ainsi l'arsenal militaire de son armée pour faire face à l'invasion russe.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (25 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La fiction :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pouf pouf...









						Ukraine: la France a-t-elle livré des obus à sous-munitions OGR F1 interdits avec ses canons Caesar?
					

Plusieurs acteurs de la sphère pro-russe assurent que la France aurait transmis des obus à sous-munitions OGR F1 à l’Ukraine. Les différents éléments diffusés ne prouvent rien.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2022)

Article extrêmement intéressant et documenté, merci pour le partage.


----------



## boninmi (25 Juin 2022)

@Moonwalker ne l'avait pas déjà dit, en quinze pages ?


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2022)

Ben là l'article démonte ce que disait Moon si j'ai bien suivi.


----------



## Invité (25 Juin 2022)

Ah ? Moi j'ai cru comprendre l'inverse…



> _CheckNews_ a confronté ces différents éléments à Neil Gibson, un analyste spécialisé en armement qui suit avec attention l’arsenal déployé en Ukraine. Ce dernier est catégorique : dans les différents cas,_ «il ne s’agit pas d’un projectile de distribution _[sous-munitions, cargaisons, etc.]_ sous quelque forme que ce soit. Il est inscrit LU 211 [sur le reste d’obus], qui est le modèle modulaire à haute fragmentation explosive. On peut même apercevoir que l’arrière est solide ! L’OGR F1 a un arrière ouvert, après que sa base-bleed unit, ou BBU [sic], d’où sont éjectées les sous-munitions.»_ En résumé, ce sont de traditionnels obus d’artillerie et non pas des obus à sous-munitions. _CheckNews_ a également inspecté différentes vidéos qui montrent des canons Caesar tirer sur le front ukrainien. Aucune ne montre des obus OGR F1 être utilisés.


----------



## touba (25 Juin 2022)

Mais Moon ne disait pas que justement que la France aurait livré des armes à sous-munition à l'Ukraine, avec le fameux document à l'appui ? J'suis paumé du coup.... M'enfin bon.


----------



## Romuald (25 Juin 2022)

Relisez calmement les gars. Et ne confondez pas fragmentation et sous-munition


----------



## patlek (25 Juin 2022)

Selon le canard enchainé du Mercredi 15 juin, dans l' article avec pour titre "L' Ukraine à civil prix" Page 8

Selon Amnesty international , la russie a utilisée desbombes à sous munitions, et des mines à dispersion: interdite par le droit international. Ils ont  trouvés des ailerons et des boulettes de métal caratéristiques des bombes à sous munitions.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Selon le canard enchainé du Mercredi 15 juin, dans l' article avec pour titre "L' Ukraine à civil prix" Page 8
> 
> Selon Amnesty international , la russie a utilisée desbombes à sous munitions, et des mines à dispersion: interdite par le droit international. Ils ont  trouvés des ailerons et des boulettes de métal caratéristiques des bombes à sous munitions.


Encore une fois, "interdite par le droit international" ça ne veut strictement rien dire.

La Russie n'est pas signataire de la convention sur les armes à sous-munitions. Pas plus que l'Ukraine, ni les États-Unis, ni a Chine, ni le Brésil, ni la Pologne, ni la Roumanie, ni la Turquie, ni l'Arabie Saoudite, ni l'Inde, ni l'Iran, ni l'Algérie, ni l'Argentine, etc.

L'Afganistan a bien ratifié cette convention après avoir été généreusement bombardé par un grand pays non signataire. Idem pour l'Irak.


----------



## patlek (26 Juin 2022)

Peut etre, mais je signalerais aux "pro russes" accusant la France d' avoir fournie des bombes à sous munitions

"Plusieurs acteurs de la sphère pro-russe assurent que la France aurait transmis des obus à sous-munitions OGR F1 à l’Ukraine."
(Info qui est fausse en plus )

Qu'il est prouvé que la russie utilise des bombes à sous munitions


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Ben là l'article démonte ce que disait Moon si j'ai bien suivi.


Non. L'article parle de l'obus français de 155 mm pris en photo après un des nombreux bombardements sur les zones urbaines non militarisées de Donetsk.
La malhonnêteté (renouvelée) de Libération et de son "checknews" est que personne n'a jamais dit que cet obus était à sous-munition.

La seule information d'une possible livraison d'obus à sous-munition français est un document piraté publié sur le net.

Comme l'avait justement remarqué Romuald à l'époque, ce document peut avoir été falsifié. On n'en sait rien.

Personnellement, j'ai dit que cette histoire me laissait perplexe. Que la France ait menti sur ses destructions, c'est fort probable car je n'ai aucune illusion sur les méthodes de l'État français. Qu'on se fasse voir en livrant ces munitions aussi ouvertement ça me laisse plus dubitatif. J'ai dit aussi que si livraison il y avait eu, on le saurait bientôt par la présence des restes de ces obus. Cela n'a toujours pas été démontré à ce jour.



patlek a dit:


> Peut etre, mais je signalerais aux "pro russes" accusant la France d' avoir fournie des bombes à sous munitions
> 
> "Plusieurs acteurs de la sphère pro-russe assurent que la France aurait transmis des obus à sous-munitions OGR F1 à l’Ukraine."
> (Info qui est fausse en plus )
> ...


Cela ne justifierait en rien que la France se mette à en livrer à l'Ukraine en violation complète avec la convention qu'elle a ratifiée.

L'Ukraine aussi utilise des sous-munitions sur Donetsk. Normal, elle était un des pays producteur.


----------



## touba (26 Juin 2022)

C'est la foire d'empoigne cette guerre !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

Dr. Volodymyr & Mr. Zelensky : la face cachée du président ukrainien, par  Guy Mettan
					

Le député suisse et ancien rédacteur-en-chef de la Tribune de Genève, Guy Mettan, dresse le portrait du saltimbanque qui joue le rôle de président de l’Ukraine. Il montre comment cet amuseur public s’est transformé en allié des bandéristes et installe pour eux une dictature.




					www.voltairenet.org
				




Nota bene : l'auteur est suisse mais aurait des accointances avec la Russie. Ce qui bien sûr ne lui interdit pas de dire la vérité.



touba a dit:


> C'est la foire d'empoigne cette guerre !


C'est surtout un abominable massacre.


----------



## touba (26 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est surtout un abominable massacre.


C'était une boutade...



Moonwalker a dit:


> Nota bene : l'auteur est suisse mais aurait des accointances avec la Russie. Ce qui bien sûr ne lui interdit pas de dire la vérité.


Il a adopté une fille russe, il a obtenu la nationalité russe et il a reçu la médaille russe de l'amitié.
Mais tu as raison, il pourrait éventuellement cracher dans la soupe.


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La malhonnêteté (renouvelée) de Libération et de son "checknews" est que personne n'a jamais dit que cet obus était à sous-munition.


Euhhhh.... :


> Néanmoins, d’autres sources brandissent des débris qui attesteraient de ces tirs d’OGR F1. Principalement des restes d’obus comme ici ou dans cette séquence du sujet de la chaine d’Etat russe 1tv (à 10:08). Cette dernière fait intervenir un certain Alexandre Artamonov, (l’homme en costume) qui est présenté par Moscou comme expert militaire. D’un aplomb sans faille, ce dernier affirme qu’_«il s’agit de ce que l’on appelle OGR-F1, un obus à sous-munitions, qui est pratiquement interdit. Selon la commission française de destruction des munitions Cnema, [les stocks français de] ces obus auraient tous été éliminés dès 2016… Comme nous pouvons le voir, ils n’ont pas été éliminés.» _
> 
> CheckNews a confronté ces différents éléments à Neil Gibson, un analyste spécialisé en armement qui suit avec attention l’arsenal déployé en Ukraine. Ce dernier est catégorique : dans les différents cas, «il ne s’agit pas d’un projectile de distribution [sous-munitions, cargaisons, etc.] sous quelque forme que ce soit. Il est inscrit LU 211 [sur le reste d’obus], qui est le modèle modulaire à haute fragmentation explosive. On peut même apercevoir que l’arrière est solide ! L’OGR F1 a un arrière ouvert, après que sa base-bleed unit, ou BBU [sic], d’où sont éjectées les sous-munitions.»


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2022)

Avant, en cas de guerre, tu estourbissais et tu trucidais par n'importe quel moyen ... gourdins, lances, épées, flèches, huile bouillante dans la gueule, ... etc.. etc..
Maintenant, avec la guerre moderne, tu continues à estourbir et à trucider ... mais proprement et avec une productivité et un rendement accrus !!!!
Notre civilisation a bien évolué en humanité ... ...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Euhhhh.... :



Je maintiens que Libé est un torche cul, son Checknews une escroquerie intellectuelle pour les gogos.

Ces photos circulent sur la toile depuis le début juin. C'est bien la première fois que je vois un quidam prétendre que c'est de la sous-munition. Il aurait aurait pu consulter Google avant de sortir cette sottise. Ils ont du le chercher longtemps.

Je remarque que le mec à posté ça le 15 juin, dans l'indifférence totale vue l’absence de commentaires. C'est un dangereux propagandiste aux 240 abonnés. Il a fallu que Checknews lui fasse de la publicité pour qu'arrivent des contradicteurs à l'argumentaire pré-mâché. Il a publié un correctif dans l'heure. La presse française est généralement moins pressée que lui.

Par contre, des images de restes de sous-munitions à Donetsk, des vrais, j'en ai vu, mais sans doute pas de fabrication occidentale. L'arsenal Ukrainien était suffisamment fourni.

Quant à la chaine 1tv, désolé, je ne la reçois pas et je ne parle pas le Russe. Je serais donc obligé de les croire sur parole ? Le mensonge éhonté est la culture de ce journal depuis sa création. Je me souviens encore quand ils célébraient les Khmers Rouges.

Quoiqu'il en soit, on voit bien les références du modèle de l'obus sur les images présentées par les Russes et ce n'est pas un OGR F1. Si l'expert dit le contraire, qu'il change de lunettes ou de téléphone. Mais peut-être commente-il alors autre chose, comme le document prétendument piraté publié sur la toile, car je l'endends distinctement déchiffrer "OGR F1" et ce n'est pas ce qui est écrit sur l'obus.

Cela dit, à mes yeux la propagande de Moscou vaut bien celle de Kiev, Londres, Berlin, Washington et même Paris, surtout quand ils dénoncent les bombardement des Russes sur... Donetsk.

C'est toujours l'ennemi qui commet des crimes, pas les bons. Les bons sont propres et font la guerre dans les règles.

D'ailleurs, ça ne frappe pas tellement Libération tout ces bâtiments civils, loin du front, qui sont journellement bombardés par les Ukro-nazis les héros de Kiev. Pas plus que ça ne l’embarrasse qu'on utilise des obus français sur des populations civiles.

Ok. Ce ne sont pas des obus à sous-munition mais à fragmentation. Ouf !









						Bombe à fragmentation — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2022)

Que tu considères Libé comme un torche-cul est ton droit le plus strict.
Que tu cherches à justifier ta position sur le thème "tous pourris de l'atlantique à l'Oural", en faisant un hors sujet total (les Khmers rouges), en mettant en doute l'article (je ne parle pas Russe, il peuvent dire ce qu'ils veulent), en ressassant (et les bombardement ukrainiens, on en parle (spoiler : c'est le sujet) ?), en ergotant (fragmentation/sous-munition), etc. me fait irrémédiablement penser à l'expression 'noyer le poisson'. Je t'ai connu plus rigoureux.
Restons donc factuels : concernant l'usage par Kiev de munitions à sous-munitions fournies par la France - ton post à l'origine de tout ce bUrdel -, qui a raison : Donbass-insider, Libé, personne ?


----------



## touba (26 Juin 2022)

Moi, naïvement, je crois la France.
_Allons enfants de la patriiiieeuh..._


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Que tu considères Libé comme un torche-cul est ton droit le plus strict.
> Que tu cherches à justifier ta position sur le thème "tous pourris de l'atlantique à l'Oural", en faisant un hors sujet total (les Khmers rouges), en mettant en doute l'article (je ne parle pas Russe, il peuvent dire ce qu'ils veulent), en ressassant (et les bombardement ukrainiens, on en parle (spoiler : c'est le sujet) ?), en ergotant (fragmentation/sous-munition), etc. me fait irrémédiablement penser à l'expression 'noyer le poisson'. Je t'ai connu plus rigoureux.
> Restons donc factuels : concernant l'usage par Kiev de munitions à sous-munitions fournies par la France - ton post à l'origine de tout ce bUrdel -, qui a raison : Donbass-insider, Libé, personne ?



Je n'ergote pas. C'est le sujet qui en parle. Ce sont tes liens que j'ai suivi. On analyse ou on se laisse enfumer ?

Je ne parle pas Russe, c'est un fait, _traduttore traditore_ et je n'ai aucune confiance en ce qui sort de Liberation c'est un autre fait.

Checknews c'est donné bien du mal pour construire son article en débusquant sur twitter un inconnu très mal informé. 240 abonnés : ce type n'est personne.

On voit bien dans le reportage de la tv russe que le gars (expert ?) déchiffre quelque chose qui n'est pas ce qui est inscrit sur l'obus montré en gros plan. Pourquoi ?

Dire que le gars prétend que l'obus en image est un OGR F1 c'est le commentaire de Liberation (Checknews). Moi, j'ai l'impression qu'il commente autre chose. Maintenant, faire passer l'obus en image pour un obus à sous-munition (indépendamment de l'expert) est peut-être le but du montage du reportage mais les gens on vu en gros plan ce qui est réellement écrit sur l'obus et ce n'est pas OGR F1.

Je ne ressasse pas non plus. Les bombardements sont continus et ce sont bien ces bombardements qui sont montrés dans le reportage que tu as mis en lien.

Liberation ne se gène pas pour reprendre les allégations de _Bellingcat_, officine pilotée par le Foreign Office et le MI5. Elle omet de dire que l'Ukraine aussi utilise de telles munitions et que les soi-disant "zones civiles" bombardées par les Russes ont été militarisées par l'armée Ukrainienne qui utilise la population civile comme boucliers humains à la mode des terroristes de Daesh.

Désolé si ça te dérange que je rappelle que des obus à fragmentation français tuent aussi salement que les obus à sous-munition et que ceux-ci sont utilisés sciemment contre des populations civiles. Ça n'ébranle pas Liberation.


Sur les sous-munitions, qui a raison ?

Les sous-munitions j'ai déjà dit plus haut, et plusieurs fois, les raisons pour lesquels cette histoire me parait trouble après un moment de stupéfaction. Ou les documents présentés par le hacker sont falsifiés à des fins de manipulation, ou ils sont mal interprétés – par exemple, tu peux avoir une nomenclature des munitions d'origine du CAESAR, ça ne veut pas dire que ces munitions sont celles qui sont fournies. J'ai dit à l'époque que si on avait effectivement fourni de telles munitions à l'Ukraine, on le saurait très vite par les traces qu'ils laissent derrière eux – et que les Russes se seraient empressés de publier. Le fait est qu'on a toujours rien vu de tel et que plus le temps passe plus cela devient improbable.

Dombass-Insider aurait du publier son article au conditionnel. C'est une faute.


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2022)

Tu te répètes, tu nous refais une tartine, et tu ne réponds pas à la question. 'Donbass aurait du employer le conditionnel', et toi, qu'aurais-tu du faire ?


----------



## patxito (26 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n'ergote pas. C'est le sujet qui en parle. Ce sont tes liens que j'ai suivi. On analyse ou on se laisse enfumer ?
> 
> Je ne parle pas Russe, c'est un fait, _traduttore traditore_ et je n'ai aucune confiance en ce qui sort de Liberation c'est un autre fait.
> 
> ...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu te répètes, tu nous refais une tartine, et tu ne réponds pas à la question. 'Donbass aurait du employer le conditionnel', et toi, qu'aurais-tu du faire ?


J'ai répondu. Plus le temps passe moins cette histoire tient debout.

Je maintiens tout ce que j'ai écris sur le sujet depuis le début, même l'emballement initial. Tu n'as qu'à relire.


----------



## touba (26 Juin 2022)

@Moonwalker fais des messages vocaux stp !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> @Moonwalker fais des messages vocaux stp !


En musique, @patxito  :


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2022)

J'adore Moon !  

Le revolver sur la tempe, le couteau sur la gorge et englué jusqu'au torse dans un fût de merde noire, il maintiendra jusqu'au bout que ... ça sent bon ! 

Je le redis ... ce gars est un héros !


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'adore Moon !
> 
> Le revolver sur la tempe, le couteau sur la gorge et englué jusqu'au torse dans un fût de merde noire, il maintiendra jusqu'au bout que ... ça sent bon !
> 
> Je le redis ... ce gars est un héros !


Je n'ai aucune raison de me renier.

Venant d'un sous-développé habitant un royaume de soap opera, je vais prendre ça pour un hommage. Et puis, question merde, tu dois connaitre ça mieux que moi puisque tu en manges. Bouffe tes chats, tu découvriras la gastronomie.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Venant d'un sous-développé habitant un royaume de soap opera, je vais prendre ça pour un hommage. Et puis, question merde, tu dois connaitre ça mieux que moi puisque tu en manges. Bouffe tes chats, tu découvriras la gastronomie.


Et voilà ! Je peux changer de froc ... Merci Moon !  ...


----------



## patlek (26 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bouffe tes chats, tu découvriras la gastronomie.



Les langues!!!

Les langues de chat... trop bon!!!


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai répondu. Plus le temps passe moins cette histoire tient debout.
> 
> Je maintiens tout ce que j'ai écris sur le sujet depuis le début,





Moonwalker a dit:


> La réalité :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 260675



En somme la réalité ne tient guère debout.
Enfin bref...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> En somme la réalité ne tient guère debout.
> Enfin bref...


Un truc que je n'apprécie vraiment pas : tronquer les phrases des autres pour leur faire dire autre chose.

C'est un procédé minable et je ne pensais pas que c'était ton genre.


----------



## touba (26 Juin 2022)

`je n'apprécie vraiment pas` `ton genre` `minable`


----------



## lamainfroide (26 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> `je n'apprécie vraiment pas` `ton genre` `minable`


Je ne sais pas si on peut dire que les phrases sont tronquées dans ce cas, mais je salue la tentative humoristique.
J'ai moi-même essayer de faire un truc du genre, mais je n'avais pas l'inspiration.


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> tronquer les phrases des autres pour leur faire dire autre chose.


???

Je résume :
1) tu affirmes que la réalité, c'est la fourniture d'obus à sous-munitions à l'Ukraine par la France
2) après de nombreux posts, tu admets que _Plus le temps passe moins cette histoire tient debout._
3) tu maintiens tout ce que tu as écrit

Y voyant comme une contradiction, je conclue que pour rester cohérent  'la réalité ne tient guère debout'
C'est tout.


----------



## touba (26 Juin 2022)

Tu es modérateur ou envenimeur ?


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2022)

Rappel, ma phrase complète :


Moonwalker a dit:


> Je maintiens tout ce que j'ai écris sur le sujet depuis le début, même l'emballement initial.






Romuald a dit:


> 2) après de nombreux posts, tu admets que _Plus le temps passe moins cette histoire tient debout._


Inexact. J’ai très vite rectifié ma position. Par la suite, à chaque fois que j’ai évoqué cette hypothèse ou qu’elle a été évoquée par quelqu'un, j’ai fait part de ma suspicion.

C’est Touba qui avait mis en doute le document (je croyais que c’était toi) :


touba a dit:


> Et ton document en ukrainien il aurait pas été fabriqué par les russes ?



Ce à quoi j’ai répondu :


Moonwalker a dit:


> C’est aussi possible. C’est pour cela que je signalais le côté « merveilleux » de la chose. « La vérité est ailleurs » c’était une pique ironique à géométrie variable.
> 
> La vérité c’est ce que les populations du Dombass sécessionniste reçoivent sur la tête. On a déjà les retours des obus de 155 et des CAESARS français. Ça viendra aussi sans doute… ou pas.



Deux jours plus tard, j’ai aussi ajouté cela :


Moonwalker a dit:


> Il reprend aussi l’information des obus OGR F1 distribués à l’Ukraine. Cette affaire me laisse perplexe. Que la France ait menti et conservé en stock ces sous-munitions, ça ne m’étonne pas. Mais qu’on se fasse remarquer en les distribuant à l’Ukraine… c’est très con. J’ai un doute. Si les ukrainiens les utilisent, spécialement à Donetsk, on le saura très vite.
> 
> Comme dit un commentateur : _Well, in case of another telephone call between Moscow and Paris, Putin should ask Macron about all this stuff_.



Il y a plus de quinze jours et toujours rien. D’ailleurs, j’ai lu ce soir que l’on a quasiment plus de tirs de 155 mm sur Donetsk en ce moment. Ils sont revenus aux produits régionaux. Soit les Kievistes ont retirés leurs canons occidentaux pour les déployer sur un front vraiment utile, soit les dits Occidentaux se sont pleins de l’usage qu’ils en faisaient.


----------



## Romuald (27 Juin 2022)

@moon : ok.
@touba : un forum, c'est fait pour partager les points de vue, non ?


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> D’ailleurs, j’ai lu ce soir que l’on a quasiment plus de tirs de 155 mm sur Donetsk en ce moment.



Juste pour voir lke genre de site ou tu prends tes renseignements, je veux voir la source exacte de "l'info".


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Juste pour voir lke genre de site ou tu prends tes renseignements, je veux voir la source exacte de "l'info".


Ben pour le coup je ne sais plus. J'ai lu plusieurs de rapports sur la situation du front ces derniers temps. Ça bouge beaucoup en ce moment dans le Donbass. Un site "pro-russe" certainement puisque les Occidentaux ne laissent quasiment plus rien filtrer depuis une semaine à part les déclarations de Zelenski et de ses sbires. Peut-être Donbass-Insider... pas sûr.

La poche de Zolotoye est en voie de résorptions, Lissitchanks est attaquée par le sud et par le nord. Les routes sont fermées ou sous contrôle de l'artillerie russe. Ça tombe de partout sur les populations civiles qui attendent les Russes comme des libérateurs (sic).









						Guerre en Ukraine : à Lyssytchansk, l'armée ukrainienne se heurte à la méfiance d'une population pro-russe
					

Dans le Donbass, les forces pro-russes sont sur le point d'encercler les villes de Lyssytchansk et Sievierodonetsk, selon la Russie. À Lyssytchansk, l'armée ukrainienne se heurte à la méfiance des habitants restés dans la ville, qui souhaitent la victoire des Russes.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




Les combats sont terribles. J'ai vu des vidéos de frappes russes en direct sur un convoi militaire. C'est effroyable. Ça rappelle Verdun. Les types là-dessous ne sont plus rien. Quand ça tombe de l'autre côté ça doit faire pareil.

Et puis des vidéos de cadavres de militaires, par dizaines. Les vidéos de prisonniers idem. Ce ne sont plus les tatoués de Marioupol qu'on voit. C'est vraiment "monsieur tout le monde" affublé d'un uniforme qu'on a envoyé au casse-pipe. En face, t'as une armée professionnelle et aguerrie par les combats des semaines précédentes. Autant dire qu'ils n'ont aucune chance.

Mais enfin, tout va bien, "les dirigeants du G7 se sont moqués de Vladimir Poutine" (France TV). 

Sinon, j'ai lu aussi que les Ukrainiens avaient détruits une plateforme de forage pétrolier en Mer Noire à l'aide des nouveaux jouets que leurs ont donnés les ricains. La réplique risque d'être terrible. Ça n'empêchera pas l'offensive Russe de se poursuivre mais ils se consolent comme ils peuvent.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2022)

Le retour des assassins de la mémoire - Vu du Droit
					

« La première victime de la guerre, c’est la vérité. » La fameuse citation attribuée à Clemenceau ou à Kipling trouve à nouveau à s’illustrer après l’intervention russe en Ukraine. Il est difficile de savoir comment est organisé la propagande russe, puisque… Continue Reading →




					www.vududroit.com


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça tombe de partout sur les populations civiles qui attendent les Russes comme des libérateurs (sic)



15 000 habitants de Lyssytchansk seraient encore déterminés à rester dans cette ville devenue une zone de guerre.


A la base, c' est une ville de 100 000/120 000 habitants, les 15 000 qui resteraient seraient pro-russes, mais çà ne signifie pas que toute la population de la ville serait pro-russes. Pres de 100 000 habitants ont été évacués et vers ' Ukraine.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> 15 000 habitants de Lyssytchansk seraient encore déterminés à rester dans cette ville devenue une zone de guerre.
> 
> 
> A la base, c' est une ville de 100 000/120 000 habitants, les 15 000 qui resteraient seraient pro-russes, mais çà ne signifie pas que toute la population de la ville serait pro-russes. Pres de 100 000 habitants ont été évacués et vers ' Ukraine.


Déjà, je n'ai nulle part indiqué qu'il s'agissait de toute la population de la ville. Ensuite, des sympathies des absents on ne sait rien. Ne pas se prendre un obus sur le coin de la figure et déjà une bonne raison de quitter la ville, même pour un pro-Russe.

Et rappelle-toi que la guerre n'a pas débutté dans cette région le 24 février dernier mais en 2014. Les chiffres estimés de populations des villes datent d'avant le conflit. De part et d'autre de la ligne de front beaucoup de gens ont quitté leurs habitations, dans les villes comme dans les villages parce que la vie y était devenue trop difficile.


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2022)

Je me suis basé sur un recensement de 2001



			https://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/ville/Lyssytchansk/130077


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Déjà, je n'ai nulle part indiqué qu'il s'agissait de toute la population de la ville.





Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça tombe de partout sur les populations civiles qui attendent les Russes comme des libérateurs (sic).




Tu présentes les choses comme "toute la poulation attends les russes comme des libérateurs.

Ce qui n' est pas forcément vrai. 
Une bonne partie de la population a fui et continue de  fuir vers l' Ukraine (Pas vers la russie)

Qu'une partie de la population soit pro russe , ok, mais c' est pas toute la population.

"les populations civiles qui attendent les Russes comme des libérateurs"

C' est une présentation biaisée.


----------



## touba (27 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> @touba : un forum, c'est fait pour partager les points de vue, non ?


J'ai oublié le smiley pour que tu saisisses le second degré...


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Tu présentes les choses comme "toute la poulation attends les russes comme des libérateurs.
> 
> Ce qui n' est pas forcément vrai.
> Une bonne partie de la population a fui et continue de  fuir vers l' Ukraine (Pas vers la russie)
> ...



Tu ne sais visiblement pas ce que cela signifie le sigle (sic).

Par contre tu inventes des sous-entendus qui n'existent que dans ta tête.



patlek a dit:


> Tu présentes les choses comme "toute la poulation attends les russes comme des libérateurs.


Avancer cela c'est simplement un mensonge.

Je n'ai jamais écrit "toute la population". J'ai mis en lien un reportage qui illustre la situation dont je parle. Un reportage de France TV 2 au 20 Heures. Difficilement qualifiable de pro-russe.

T'as suivi le lien ? T'as regardé le reportage ? Qu'est-ce qu'ils disent ces gens ? Qu'ils attendent les Russes ! Que ce sont leurs libérateurs. C'est ce qu'ils pensent.

La population civile qui est en train de se prendre les bombes sur la tronche, celle dont je parle, ce sont eux. Ma phrase résume la situation du reportage et le reportage illustre ce que dit ma phrase. Si tu y vois autre chose, je ne peux rien pour toi. Biaisé toi-même.



patlek a dit:


> Une bonne partie de la population a fui et continue de fuir vers l' Ukraine (Pas vers la russie)



Ben voyons. "vers la Russie" comme tu dis c'est le front. Pour fuir les bombes, va vers les balles. 

Même avant l'offensive Russe, le front était fermé. Tu ne pouvais te rendre en zone sécessionniste sans être arrêté. Dans cette partie contrôlée par Kiev la seul issue est à l'ouest, comme dans la partie contrôlée par les sécessionnistes la seule issue est à l'Est.

Qui est pro quoi chez les civils est quasiment impossible à définir actuellement. Il y aura ceux qui reviendront vivre dans les territoires sous administration russe après le conflit et ceux qui referont leur vie sous celle de Kiev. Pour l'instant, il n'y a que ces pauvres gens qui ne veulent pas être chassés de leurs abris par l'armée kiéviste, ceux qui sont restés parce qu'ils n'ont nulle part où aller. Ce sont surtout des pauvres ou des vieux, sans doute des retraités des mines avoisinantes, comme ceux que Anne-Laure Bonnel montrait dans son documentaire de 2015. Ils parlent le russe, parce que ce sont culturellement des russes et que c'est depuis toujours la langue pratiquée dans cette région.


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Par contre tu inventes des sous-entendus qui n'existent que dans ta tête.



Absolument pas.

Quand on dit ça:



Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça tombe de partout sur les populations civiles qui attendent les Russes comme des libérateurs



On laisse clairement entendre que ce serait l' ensemble des populations civiles.

Donc , je maintiens.


----------



## patxito (27 Juin 2022)

Nouvelle barbarie russe, dans un pays où ils n’ont rien à faire :









						Guerre en Ukraine: le bilan de la frappe russe sur le centre commercial monte à 18 morts et plus de 50 blessés
					

Un missile russe a touché lundi un centre commercial "très fréquenté" à Krementchouk, dans le centre de l'Ukraine, faisant au moins 18 morts et plus de 50 blessés.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Nouvelle barbarie russe, dans un pays où ils n’ont rien à faire :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L'armée Ukrainienne a militarisé des centres commerciaux en y dissimulant des équipements militaires. Cela a même été présenté dans un reportage de TF1.

Tu ne peux pas jouer à la guerre totale comme monsieur Zelensky et te plaindre ensuite des frappes que subissent les civils que tu exposes ainsi.



patlek a dit:


> Donc , je maintiens.



« L'homme obtus manque d'esprit, le sot d'entendement » (Emmanuel Kant, Essai sur les maladies de la tête).


----------



## patxito (27 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'armée Ukrainienne a militarisé des centres commerciaux en y dissimulant des équipements militaires. Cela a même été présenté dans un reportage de TF1.
> 
> Tu ne peux pas jouer à la guerre totale comme monsieur Zelensky et te plaindre ensuite des frappes que subissent les civils que tu exposes ainsi.
> 
> ...


C’est tout bonnement abject comme argument, il n’y a qu’une seule personne qui « joue » à la guerre dans toute cette histoire, et elle est au Kremlin, pendant que tous les autres jouent leur peau.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> C’est tout bonnement abject comme argument, il n’y a qu’une seule personne qui « joue » à la guerre dans toute cette histoire, et elle est au Kremlin, pendant que tous les autres jouent leur peau.


Non. Non.

Ils faut être plusieurs pour "jouer" à la guerre. Tout seul ça n'a pas de sens. Les États-Unis y jouent avec la peau des autres, avec le fric des autres aussi, ainsi que les Britanniques. Ils font la guerre à la Russie par Ukrainiens interposés tout en ruinant l'Union Européenne.

Quand tu distribues des armes dans la rue aux civils, ils ne sont plus des civils. Quand tu postes des soldats dans une école, elle n'est plus une école. Quand tu installes un poste de commandement dans un hôpital, ce n'est plus un hôpital. Quand tu loges des tireurs dans des appartements d'habitation, ce ne sont plus des appartements mais des postes de tir. Quand tu stockes de l'armement dans un centre commercial, il devient un entrepôt militaire. Quand les garages de ce centre commercial abritent des camions lance-missiles, tu en fais une cible majeure. Dans les conventions que se plaisent tant à citer les médias occidentaux, il y a l'interdiction de telles pratiques. Pourtant, on les montre à la télévision comme l'exemple du courage, de l'astuce et de la résilience du peuple Ukrainien. Et quand les bombes tombent, que les missiles frappent, les mêmes idiots crient "à l'assassin".


----------



## Gwen (27 Juin 2022)

En gros, si demain je viens prendre ta maison et tout ce qui est dedans tu ne vas rien dire et démanger tranquillement, car moi, je vais jouer les gros bras, mais toi, il faut laisser faire.

J'ai hâte de trouver ton adresse, puisque je sais que tu ne me feras aucun mal, sinon, tu serais un assaillant.


----------



## patxito (27 Juin 2022)

Non, il y a un agresseur et un seul dans ce conflit. On ne joue pas à la guerre lorsqu’on se borne à défendre son existence.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Juin 2022)

gwen a dit:


> En gros, si demain je viens prendre ta maison et tout ce qui est dedans tu ne vas rien dire et démanger tranquillement, car moi, je vais jouer les gros bras, mais toi, il faut laisser faire.
> 
> J'ai hâte de trouver ton adresse, puisque je sais que tu ne me feras aucun mal, sinon, tu serais un assaillant.


C'est ce qu'ont fait les milices ukro-nazies dans le Donbass en 2014 et c'est pourquoi les habitants les ont combattus armes à la main.

La guerre totale est un choix, ce n'est pas la forme obligée d'un conflit armé. La logique voudrait qu'il soit l'exclusive des militaires qui doivent s'assurer que les non-combattants soient évacués hors des zones de combat.

C'est un choix aussi de militariser des zones civiles en violation des traités internationaux.

Les Ukrainiens ne peuvent se revendiquer d'une sanctuarisation de lieux qu'ils ont eux-même militarisés. Pas plus que Moscou ne peut se plaindre des attaques de drones au-delà de la frontière. Riposter oui, crier au scandale non, à moins de vouloir faire rire.

Les rues, les parcs, les magasins et les immeubles bombardés sont le quotidien des résidents des zones sécessionnistes depuis 2014. Ces pratiques ne sont l'exclusive de personne dans cette guerre.

L'abjection, c'est quand Washington et Londres les commentent avec des cris d'orfraies.


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2022)

Je trouve juste un reportage ou il s' agit defaire un lieu de repos et de récupération pour les soldats, dans un centre commercial a Kiev/









						Guerre en Ukraine : un centre commercial transformé en centre de mobilisation pour les soldats
					

À Kiev (Ukraine), la résistance s'organise. L'une des équipes de France Télévisons a pu visiter l'un des centres de l'armée ukrainienne. Un endroit tenu secret où les soldats peuvent se reposer, être nourris et soignés.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




Pour le reste:



Moonwalker a dit:


> Quand tu stockes de l'armement dans un centre commercial, il devient un entrepôt militaire. Quand les garages de ce centre commercial abritent des camions lance-missiles,



Tu peux démontrer, apporter des élments sur ce que tu avances, prouver que le centre commercial abritait , je cite: "des camions lance-missile" et autres "Quand tu stockes de l'armement dans un centre commercia"

Sur le site onnouscachetout.com ???


----------



## patlek (27 Juin 2022)

Sinon j' espere que la ploutocratie russe tomberat bientot, et que la russie deviendrat un pays démocratique.


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : la France annonce l'envoi de véhicules de transport blindés en Ukraine
					

La France va envoyer 'dans des quantités significatives' des véhicules blindés de transport de troupes en Ukraine,...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine : la France annonce l'envoi de véhicules de transport blindés en Ukraine
> 
> 
> La France va envoyer 'dans des quantités significatives' des véhicules blindés de transport de troupes en Ukraine,...
> ...


Putain ! Les VAB ! 

On a encore de ces machins en état de rouler ? Il ne faut pas faire les rats, qu'ils y ajoutent un lot de Berliet 1961.

L'Ukraine devient la déchèterie des armées.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Putain ! Les VAB !


C'est dégueulasse ! 
L'armée française remplace ses VAB par des griffons ... Les pauvres ! 





​


----------



## touba (28 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'Ukraine devient la déchèterie des armées.


C'est pas faux, on profite de l'occasion mais enfin si les véhicules sont état de fonctionnement autant qu'ils leur servent.


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est pas faux, on profite de l'occasion mais enfin si les véhicules sont état de fonctionnement autant qu'ils leur servent.


Il y a trente ans ils étaient déjà bons pour la réforme, alors aujourd'hui...

Et il y aura toujours le problèmes des pièces détachées. Remarque, avec trois ils pourront en faire rouler un.

"quantité significative" encore une expression qui ne veut rien dire d'autre que ce qu'on veut en croire.

Bref, un coup de "com", un de plus, de Macron. Les Ukrainiens ont inventé un terme pour ça, se faire "macroniser".


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Putain ! Les VAB !
> 
> On a encore de ces machins en état de rouler ? Il ne faut pas faire les rats, qu'ils y ajoutent un lot de Berliet 1961.
> 
> L'Ukraine devient la déchèterie des armées.


Face au matériel russe, ça fera largement l’affaire…


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Face au matériel russe, ça fera largement l’affaire…



D'après vous, il croit vraiment aux conneries qu'il raconte ou s'est un genre qu'il se donne ?


----------



## patlek (28 Juin 2022)

Va savoir....









						Guerre en Ukraine. Le triste état de l’armée russe
					

Lorsque la Russie a concentré ses forces sur le Donbass, dans l’est de l’Ukraine, après avoir renoncé à s’emparer de la capitale, Kiev, les puissances occidenta...




					www.courrierinternational.com


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Putain ! Les VAB !
> 
> On a encore de ces machins en état de rouler ? Il ne faut pas faire les rats, qu'ils y ajoutent un lot de Berliet 1961.
> 
> L'Ukraine devient la déchèterie des armées.


Il y en a encore plus de 2.500 dans l'armée de terre française et ils ont constamment fait l'objet de modernisations.

Mais personne ne t'interdit de croire à ce que tu racontes...


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

Faire du pseudo-neuf avec du vieux on sait, surtout dans l'armée. On appelle ça "modernisation".

À la différence de toi petit tire-au-cul de Wallonie, je connais l'armée française et ses pratiques. Je sais dans quel état sont les matériels parce que je les ai utilisés. Je consulte fréquemment les rapports officiels et pas les articles d'une presse bidon. Comme l'article en lien, issu des Britanniques (maîtres es-enfumages) qui nous sert à l'envie tous les poncifs éculés d'experts auto-proclamés et de généraux en retraite sur l'armée russe.

Avec trente ans de coupes budgétaires et de démantèlement de notre industrie de l'armement, l'armée française en est réduites à cannibaliser ses véhicules, avions, hélicoptères pour procéder aux entretiens et réparations urgentes.

Sur le papier l'armée française est prête si on écoute l'autre abruti qui sert de CEMA. En réalité nous ne sommes plus depuis longtemps en capacité de livrer une guerre de haute intensité. Même les Afghans nous ont foutu la honte à l'époque de Sarkosy. On n'est plus bon qu'à tuer du bédouin et du nègre au Sahel. Et encore...

L'histoire de la formation et de l'équipement de la division "Daguet", notre participation à la première guerre du golfe, était déjà édifiantes à l'époque. Aujourd'hui la France est en incapacité de reformer un tel corps de bataille. La vérité est que si on devait affronter une armée comme l'armée turque on serait écrasés.

Le salut de la France ce sont nos SNLE.

Des VAB véritablement "modernisés" et fonctionnels ont peu de chance d'aller en Ukraine ou alors Macron est complètement dingue.


----------



## Romuald (28 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> À la différence de toi petit tir-au-cul de Wallonie


Tu reviens aux injures ? Qu'est-ce que ça apporte à ta démonstration ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu reviens aux injures ? Qu'est-ce que ça apporte à ta démonstration ?


----------



## peyret (28 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu reviens aux injures ? Qu'est-ce que ça apporte à ta démonstration ?


peut-être que *Moonwalker * veut se faire "éjecter" de macgé .....  il va y arriver....


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

peyret a dit:


> peut-être que *Moonwalker * veut se faire "éjecter" de macgé ..... il va y arriver....


peyret... la mouche du coche des forum techniques.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu reviens aux injures ? Qu'est-ce que ça apporte à ta démonstration ?


Je crois que c'est inné chez lui ...  
Par contre, c'est moi qui, jusqu'à présent, détient la palme de la plus belle tirade :
_"Venant d'un sous-développé habitant un royaume de soap opera, je vais prendre ça pour un hommage. Et puis, question merde, tu dois connaitre ça mieux que moi puisque tu en manges. Bouffe tes chats, tu découvriras la gastronomie"_
_

En fait, je crois qu'il m'aime bien le Moon !   ... _


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je crois que c'est inné chez lui ...
> Par contre, c'est moi qui, jusqu'à présent, détient la palme de la plus belle tirade :
> _"Venant d'un sous-développé habitant un royaume de soap opera, je vais prendre ça pour un hommage. Et puis, question merde, tu dois connaitre ça mieux que moi puisque tu en manges. Bouffe tes chats, tu découvriras la gastronomie"_
> _
> ...


Zut. Démasqué.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Juin 2022)

Par contre, pour le fameux "boudin" ... je suis blindé de ce côté !  
Un bon mois avec la légion à Solenzara en me le tapant pratiquement 3X par jour, ça endurci son homme !


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu reviens aux injures ? Qu'est-ce que ça apporte à ta démonstration ?


C'est en plus à nouveau factuellement inexact : je suis bruxellois...


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> C'est en plus à nouveau factuellement inexact : je suis bruxellois...


Et t'as conservé ton accent ? Il paraît que plus personne n'a cet accent là.


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et t'as conservé ton accent ? Il paraît que plus personne n'a cet accent là.


Si, les exilés fiscaux français qui veulent faire couleur locale...


----------



## touba (28 Juin 2022)

Ah merde y'avait des messages après...


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)

L’opposant Ilia Iachine pris à son tour dans la machine répressive russe
					

Arrêté lundi et accusé de «désobéissance à la police», l’ancien élu de 38 ans a été condamné mardi à 15 jours de prison. Cet opposant au Kremlin et à la guerre en Ukraine craint que les poursuites contre lui ne s’aggravent.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (28 Juin 2022)

Quand je pense que je me suis fait bannir quelques jours de ce forum (ça fait un paquet d'années !) pour avoir écrit un commentaire soi-disant inapproprié, je me demande comment MW n'a pas encore été banni quelque temps pour tous ses messages ubuesques... Je soupçonne McGé d'être à la solde de poupoutt (mon penchant complotiste )


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> C'est dégueulasse !
> L'armée française remplace ses VAB par des griffons ... Les pauvres !
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 261575
> ​


Tant que ce n’est pas des griffons bruxellois…


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Tant que ce n’est pas des griffons bruxellois…
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 261623


Dieu que c'est moche. Un Coréen du Nord n'en voudrait pas à manger.


----------



## patxito (28 Juin 2022)

Petit effet collatéral des agissements de Poupou le cinglé :









						La Turquie donne son accord pour soutenir l'adhésion de la Suède et de la Finlande à l'Otan
					

La Turquie a donné son accord à l'entrée dans l'Otan de ces deux pays nordiques au terme de plus de trois heures de discussions mardi à Madrid, en marge du sommet de l'Alliance atlantique.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Petit effet collatéral des agissements de Poupou le cinglé :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce sont surtout les Kurdes qui sont une nouvelle fois les cocus de l'Histoire, comme au traité de Lausanne. Il y a des peuples comme ça, les autres s'essuient les pieds dessus.


----------



## patxito (29 Juin 2022)

En Ukraine, un financement participatif permet de détruire des tanks russes
					

Des personnalités ukrainiennes et lituaniennes ont lancé des campagnes de financement participatif pour acheter des drones de combat Bayraktar TB2. À deux reprises, le constructeur aéronautique turc a préféré offrir ses appareils. Le financement participatif pour détruire des tanks russes. C'est...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## patlek (29 Juin 2022)

Erdogan, l' autre Poutine....


----------



## Romuald (29 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce sont surtout les Kurdes qui sont une nouvelle fois les cocus de l'Histoire, comme au traité de Lausanne. Il y a des peuples comme ça, les autres s'essuient les pieds dessus.


Effectivement. Mais vu la position générale de l'europe occidentale vis à vis des kurdes (les kurdes, pas le PKK), est-ce que ça aura vraiment des conséquences ?


patlek a dit:


> Erdogan, l' autre Poutine....


Pas tout à fait : il n'a pas encore envahi un voisin, même s'il rêve de rétablir l'empire ottoman.


----------



## patlek (29 Juin 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Pas tout à fait : il n'a pas encore envahi un voisin



Pas de différence: Autocrate pas loin du dictateur, ploutocrate.
Et envahisseur du nord de la syrie:









						Dans le nord de la Syrie, les Kurdes une nouvelle fois dans le viseur d’Erdogan
					

Alors que tous les regards sont tournés vers l’Ukraine, le président turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan semble en bonne position pour profiter d’un contexte géopolitique favorable à ses desseins pour lancer une…




					www.france24.com


----------



## patxito (30 Juin 2022)

Une retraite de plus de l’armée russe :









						Guerre en Ukraine: l'armée russe annonce son retrait de l'île aux Serpents
					

L'armée russe a annoncé jeudi s'être retirée de l'île aux Serpents, une position stratégique en mer Noire conquise par Moscou et qui subissait des bombardements ukrainiens ces dernières semaines. "Le 30 juin, en signe de bonne volonté, les




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Une retraite de plus de l’armée russe :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Timeo danaos et dona ferentes ...  ​
_En fait, c'est la seule locution latine que je connaisse ... Depuis des années j'attendais de la sortir ... J'allais pas m'en priver ! _


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2022)

Essayons de dépasser les annonces de propagande des deux camps.

Le communiqué de l'armée Russe ne veut pas dire qu'ils vont laisser les Ukro s'y réinstaller. Ils ont déjà repoussé trois tentatives d'assaut des ukrainiens ces deux derniers mois, leur infligeant à chaque fois des pertes très importantes. L'île est une cible facile. Aux échecs le contrôle et souvent plus efficace que l'occupation.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Timeo danaos et dona ferentes ...


Oui. La référence à Virgile s'impose ici.


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Timeo danaos et dona ferentes ...


/mode détendons l'atmosphère
C'est qui cette madame Ferentes ?
/mode

---> [ ]


----------



## touba (30 Juin 2022)

Sur le GORAFI Donbass Insider il est indiqué que l'armée russe nous a piqué 2 canons Caesar !
Et qu'ils seraient en train de les démonter dans une base secrète à des fins de rétro ingénierie... Information relayé par Madame de Pompadour Régis de Castelnau.


----------



## patlek (30 Juin 2022)

Plus d' infos sur onnouscachetout.com !!


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2022)

touba a dit:


> Sur le GORAFI Donbass Insider il est indiqué que l'armée russe nous a piqué 2 canons Caesar !
> Et qu'ils seraient en train de les démonter dans une base secrète à des fins de rétro ingénierie... Information relayé par Madame de Pompadour Régis de Castelnau.


Attention avec cette "nouvelle" qui date déjà de plusieurs semaines.

maître Régis de Castelneau avait alors publié cette "info" sur Twitter. Elle a été "confirmée", sur le ton "merci pour ce cadeau", par une entreprise d'armement Russe qui prétend les détenir et les étudier.

Le ministère de la défense a démenti après quelques temps. Mais bon, il ne va pas avouer facilement non plus que ce qu'on a payé avec nos impôts a fini chez les Russes.

Je parle d'une histoire datant déjà de plusieurs jours mais que je n'ai pas voulu relayer ici. Parce que bon, s'ils ont deux de nos canons CAESAR, qu'ils les montrent. 

On a dit qu'ils avaient été capturés, maintenant on parle d'une vente clandestine. 

Pour l'instant ça fait aussi crédible que : j'ai volé un Rafale flambant neuf et je l'ai installé dans mon jardin. Les voisins croient que c'est une sculpture moderne.

Je pense que c'est de l'enfumage.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Juin 2022)

Moi aussi j'ai mis un avion dans mon jardin...







​


----------



## patxito (30 Juin 2022)

Moi c'est un des tout dernier modèle de tank russe que j'ai dans mon jardin...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Juin 2022)

En attendant, je crois avoir lu que la défense belge vous avait commandé 28 Caesar pour son artillerie ... ...


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2022)

Hum, j'pense qu'on peut quand même trouver mieux comme ration de combat.


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> En attendant, je crois avoir lu que la défense belge vous avait commandé 28 Caesar pour son artillerie ... ...


Va falloir attendre parce qu'on a livré aux Ukro ceux qui étaient déstinés aux Maroc et NEXTER ne les fabrique pas aussi vite que des merguez.


----------



## touba (30 Juin 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je pense que c'est de l'enfumage.


C'est la première fois que ça leur arrive, on va les pardonner.


----------



## patxito (1 Juillet 2022)

L’Ukraine a commencé à exporter de l’électricité vers l’UE, annonce Zelensky
					

L’Ukraine a commencé à exporter de l’électricité de manière « significative » vers l’Union européenne, via la Roumanie, a annoncé jeudi soir le président Volodymyr Zekensky.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Juillet 2022)

touba a dit:


> C'est la première fois que ça leur arrive, on va les pardonner.


Non. Il y en a d’autres. Par exemple l’histoire du général canadien capturé à Marioupol. On sait qu’il s’est rendu en Ukraine. Il vient d’être inculpé au Canada pour agression sexuelle. Il aurait répondu qu’il viendrait se défendre devant la justice. Donc il n’a vraisemblablement pas été capturé.

Le temps finit toujours par dévoiler les choses et quand cette guerre « opération spéciale » sera finie on en apprendra de belles, sur les deux camps.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Juillet 2022)

Adhésion à l'Otan : Erdogan menace de nouveau la Suède et la Finlande
					

Le président turc Recep Tayyip Erdogan a de nouveau menacé jeudi de bloquer l'adhésion de la Suède et de la Finlande à...




					www.rtbf.be
				




Mais qu'est ce qu'on attend pour le pendre par les c.... celui-là ? 
​


----------



## patxito (2 Juillet 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie bientôt à court d’«armes modernes»?
					

Les services de renseignement britanniques affirment avoir collecté des informations qui indiqueraient que les réserves d’armes de précision de la Russie s’amenuisent.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Romuald (2 Juillet 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : Minsk accuse Kiev d'avoir tiré des missiles sur la Biélorussie
					

«Dieu soit loué, nos systèmes anti-aériens Pantsir ont intercepté tous les missiles tirés par les forces ukrainiennes», a déclaré le président Biélorusse Alexandre Loukachenko.




					www.lefigaro.fr
				




Je sais pas vous, mais mon opinion est que ça pue l'envie d'étendre le conflit et pour Poutine de reprendre la main, via la Biélorussie, sur le nord et l'ouest du pays.
Bref, pas glop du tout


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie bientôt à court d’«armes modernes»?
> 
> 
> Les services de renseignement britanniques affirment avoir collecté des informations qui indiqueraient que les réserves d’armes de précision de la Russie s’amenuisent.
> ...




Information qui en recoupe d'autres, similaires.
Je ne doute pas de la fiabilité de l'info.

Par contre, pour qui se situe clairement du côté ukrainien comme votre humble serviteur, je ne sais pas s'il faut se réjouir de cette situation, ou pas...

L'armée russe, sauf erreur de ma part, bombarde toujours autant qu'avant, avec un usage toujours aussi massif de l'artillerie. En particulier dans la région du Dombass. Mais avec, en effet, des armes de moins en moins précises.

Plus trop la peine de se demander si telle cible civile a été touché volontairement ou pas.
La précision n'est plus leur sujet si jamais ça l'a été un jour, et toucher des cibles militaires ou civiles leur est désormais égal.
Je crois que ça toujours été comme ça, de toute façon.
Mais là, quand bien même voudraient-ils améliorer la précision de leur tirs qu'ils n'en auraient plus les moyens.
Tuer, détruire, et démoraliser le camp adverse sont leurs seules priorités.

Sauf peut-être s'ils utilisent leurs dernières armes et munitions précises pour certains objectifs très ciblés...


@Moonwalker :

Je n'oublie pas ton article et vais te répondre bientôt.


@patxito :

Si je m'en réfère uniquement à ton post et non pas à l'article vers lequel pointe ton lien...
Pourquoi ce pauvre journaliste se sent-il tellement amenuisé ?...


----------



## Nouvoul (2 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine : Minsk accuse Kiev d'avoir tiré des missiles sur la Biélorussie
> 
> 
> «Dieu soit loué, nos systèmes anti-aériens Pantsir ont intercepté tous les missiles tirés par les forces ukrainiennes», a déclaré le président Biélorusse Alexandre Loukachenko.
> ...


On sent quand même le di(ctateur)rigeant bien informé   
«_On nous provoque. Je dois vous dire qu'*il y a environ trois jours, peut-être plus, on a essayé* depuis l'Ukraine de frapper des cibles militaires en Biélorussie. Dieu soit loué, nos systèmes anti-aériens Pantsir ont intercepté tous les missiles tirés par les forces ukrainiennes_»


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine : Minsk accuse Kiev d'avoir tiré des missiles sur la Biélorussie
> 
> 
> «Dieu soit loué, nos systèmes anti-aériens Pantsir ont intercepté tous les missiles tirés par les forces ukrainiennes», a déclaré le président Biélorusse Alexandre Loukachenko.
> ...



Concernant les intentions de Loukachenko et Poutine ou du moins du message qu'ils veulent faire passer à l'Occident, je suis entièrement d'accord avec le contenu de ton post.

C'est sur la faisabilité de la chose que j'ai un doute.
Loukachenko est à la botte de Poutine, chacun le sait.
En revanche, je ne crois pas son armée pressée de s'impliquer davantage dans ce conflit. Bien au contraire, ils auraient plutôt tendance à traîner les pieds, bien que quelques missiles aient déjà été tirés vers l'Ukraine depuis la Biélorussie (ou Biélarusse).
Et je pense, au regard des relations passées entre Ukraine et Biélorussie, que la population biélorusse serait encore plus réticente à une extension du conflit via son état, son territoire ou son armée.


----------



## patxito (3 Juillet 2022)

Loukachenko ne dispose en effet que d’une armée d’opérette. Et une des explications de l’échec de l’attaque russe contre Kiev provient du sabotage par le peuple biélorusse du ravitaillement par rail de son armée à travers le territoire biélorusse.

Pure gesticulation que tout cela donc.


----------



## Romuald (3 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Pure gesticulation que tout cela donc.


Pas forcément. Une armée, même d'opérette, fournie en missiles opérés par des spécialistes russes dépéchés la pour l'occasion peut faire de gros dégats, physiques mais aussi psychologiques, aucune partie de l'Ukraine ne serait à l'abri.


----------



## patxito (3 Juillet 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : de nombreux Russes contournent la censure grâce aux VPN américains
					

Le gouvernement américain finance des outils de contournement de la censure en Russie devenus essentiels pour de nombreux...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Loukachenko ne dispose en effet que d’une armée d’opérette. Et une des explications de l’échec de l’attaque russe contre Kiev provient du sabotage par le peuple biélorusse du ravitaillement par rail de son armée à travers le territoire biélorusse.
> 
> Pure gesticulation que tout cela donc.


Il suffit de prendre une carte pour se rendre compte des idioties que tu débites.

Il n'y a que dans le naratif otanesque que les Russes ont voulu prendre Kiev. Ils n'ont jamais aligné de forces suffisantes pour cela. Dans les faits, ils ont tenté un coup de pression qui n'a visiblement pas pris, du fait du soutien affirmé de l'Otan à Zelensky et de la résistance des forces ukrainiennes. Quant il a été clair que les négociations ne menaient à rien, Russes se sont retirés pour ce concentrer sur l'essentiel.

La Russie n'a aucunement l'intention de s'emparer de l'ouest et du nord de l'Ukraine. Ces populations culturellement homogènes lui sont hostiles contrairement à l'est et au sud. Ceux qui regardent d'un œil prédateur l'ouest de l'ukraine sont à Budapest et n'ont jamais accepté librement le traité de Trianon, et à Varsovie ou les nationaliste aimeraient bien revenir aux frontières de septembre 1939.



patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine : de nombreux Russes contournent la censure grâce aux VPN américains
> 
> 
> Le gouvernement américain finance des outils de contournement de la censure en Russie devenus essentiels pour de nombreux...
> ...


Ben oui. Comme en Europe.

Au fait, Lissitchansk est tombée hier après-midi.


----------



## patxito (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il suffit de prendre une carte pour se rendre compte des idioties que tu débites.
> 
> Il n'y a que dans le naratif otanesque que les Russes ont voulu prendre Kiev. Ils n'ont jamais aligné de forces suffisantes pour cela. Dans les faits, ils ont tenté un coup de pression qui n'a visiblement pas pris, du fait du soutien affirmé de l'Otan à Zelensky et de la résistance des forces ukrainiennes. Quant il a été clair que les négociations ne menaient à rien, Russes se sont retirés pour ce concentrer sur l'essentiel.
> 
> ...


Quel manque de mémoire… un début d’Alzeimer ?

Petit rappel d’une presse pas vraiment soupçonnable d’être proche de l’OTAN:









						Résistance exemplaire. Des cheminots biélorusses sabotent les lignes de ravitaillement russe
					

L'armée russe a provisoirement échoué dans son siège de Kiev. Un recul militaire en partie dû à la mobilisation des cheminots biélorusses, qui sabotent les lignes de ravitaillement russes au péril de leur vie. Face à la guerre, retour sur la possibilité d'émergence d'une position indépendante de...




					www.revolutionpermanente.fr


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Quel manque de mémoire… un début d’Alzeimer ?


Ah! Ah! Encore une fois, tu ne comprends pas ce que tu lis.

Il s'agit d'événement datés de mi et fin mars, lorsqu'il était déjà clair que l'offensive "Nord" du dispositif Russe marquait le pas devant Kiev.

D'ailleurs, les tronçons signalés sont géographiquement très éloignés de la frontière ukrainienne.

Et l'armée Russe, déjà présente en Biélorussie, c'est avancée par voies terrestres et aérienne. Les combats l'ont démontré mais tu semble l'avoir oublié. (Alzheimer qui ?)



patxito a dit:


> Petit rappel d’une presse pas vraiment soupçonnable d’être proche de l’OTAN:


Ne jure de rien. J'en ai vu bien d'autres pendant la guerre froide.

Désolé pour la légende des prolétaires unis contre la guerre mais ce ne sont pas quelques saboteurs qui ont empêché la "prise de Kiev" mais bien la volonté de résistance des Ukrainiens. Les Russes n'avaient visiblement aucune envie de se lancer dans une guerre urbaine ou le nombre et la détermination leur était très défavorable.

Quant aux considérations sur l'armée russe, ça procède encore une fois du lieu commun démentie par la réalité des faits.

Sinon, aux dernières nouvelles, ton idole Zelensky a promis qu'il reprendrait Lissitchansk grâce aux armes promises par l'occident.

Bah! Il déjà promis de reprendre le Donbass et la Crimée. Le tout est de savoir ce qui va se tarir en premier, l'aide occidentale ou le sang ukrainien ? Malgré le promesses médiatiques, l'aide occidentale tire déjà la langue, quant au sang ukrainien il n'a que trop coulé.


----------



## patxito (4 Juillet 2022)

Je vois que la mémoire te reviens, tu te rappelles qu'il y eut une attaque russe, ratée, contre Kiev...

Ta compréhension à la lecture reste par contre déficiente : c'est des difficultés de ravitaillement de cette offensive, du fait notamment de la résistance biélorusse, dont il est question en cet article.

Il n'y a par ailleurs que Poutine qui avait envie de se lancer dans cette guerre, le pauvre trouffion russe n'en voulait pas, urbaine ou non... Et la réalité des faits, c'est que vu le piteux état de cette armée, l'idée était loin d'être géniale.

Pour le surplus, Poutine ne peut pas gagner cette guerre, même si la perte de plus de 30.000 de ses hommes à ce jour lui est visiblement complètement indifférente...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Je vois que la mémoire te reviens, tu te rappelles qu'il y eut une attaque russe, ratée, contre Kiev...





Moonwalker a dit:


> Dans les faits, ils ont tenté un coup de pression qui n'a visiblement pas pris, du fait du soutien affirmé de l'Otan à Zelensky et de la résistance des forces ukrainiennes.



T'as des déficiences intellectuelles majeures mon petit patxitotan. T'es bête à manger du foin.



patxito a dit:


> Et la réalité des faits, c'est que vu le piteux état de cette armée, l'idée était loin d'être géniale.


T'es vraiment bloqué là-dessus. On croirait lire un Allemand, juste avant la bataille de Koursk.

Quoique Hitler était moins con que Zelensky, il n'a pas sacrifié son armée dans le Donbass à l'automne 1943.



patxito a dit:


> Pour le surplus, Poutine ne peut pas gagner cette guerre, même si la perte de plus de 30.000 de ses hommes à ce jour lui est visiblement complètement indifférente...


Il l'a déjà gagnée. Chaque jour qui passe est un jour supplémentaire de souffrance pour les Ukrainiens, mais bon, on a compris qu'en dehors du show médiatique, vous n'en avez rien à foutre. Il n'y a que les USA et leur complexe militaro-industriel qui trouvent intérêt à la prolongation du conflit. Non pas qu'ils vont continuer à fournir les ukro-nazis indéfiniment, ils ne sont pas solvables, mais le remplacement des matériels à l'ouest va les occuper au moins pour les cinq prochaines années.

Et au passage, si tu crois que les "territoriaux" que Zelensky a envoyé au casse-pipe ces dernières semaines ont envie de mourir pour le Donbass, t'es très loin de la réalité humaine.


----------



## patlek (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> les ukro-nazis



Marche bien la propagande de poutine sur certains.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'es bête à manger du foin.


Vraiment dommage que chacune de tes interventions soient émaillées de sarcasmes et/ou d'insultes qui n'apportent rien au débat ...

Un peu comme si tu disposais de la science infuse dans beaucoup de domaines et que tu ne supportais pas la contradiction même si elle s'avère être étayée et justifiée ... A la longue, ça devient crispant et énervant ... En plus, c'est toujours la même rengaine !

Et là-dessus, "Vive l'Ukraine et vive Zelensky !" ...


----------



## patxito (4 Juillet 2022)

L'Ukraine affirme avoir remis son drapeau sur l'Ile aux Serpents
					

Le drapeau ukrainien flotte à nouveau sur l'Ile aux Serpents, a annoncé lundi une porte-parole militaire confirmant sa reprise par les forces ukrainiennes.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Marche bien la propagande de poutine sur certains.



La vérité vous écorche peut-être les doigts sur le clavier mais pas moi.


Y'en a un autre que cela n'écorche pas :



			https://twitter.com/arnoklarsfeld/status/1543514505380069376
		




			https://twitter.com/arnoklarsfeld/status/1543173250259337216
		







						Pour Arno Klarsfeld, l'Ukraine doit cesser de glorifier des gens comme Stepan Bandera ou Roman Choukhevytch - Le Canard républicain
					

Arno Klarsfeld, avocat de l'association des fils et filles de déportés juifs de France, est intervenu le 17 juin 2022 sur BFMTV. À (...)




					www.xn--lecanardrpublicain-jwb.net
				









						Volodymyr Zelensky et Denis Prokopenko, commandant du régiment Azov - Le Canard républicain
					

Le 26 mars dernier, j'avais déjà évoqué le fait que Volodymyr Zelensky avait quelques jours auparavant donné « le titre de héros de l'Ukraine avec (...)




					www.xn--lecanardrpublicain-jwb.net
				




Les négationnistes peuvent s'acharner à mentir et édulcorer la réalité mais les faits historiques restent implacables. Stepan Bandera et Roman Choukhevytch sont des criminels contre l'humanité. Un État qui les célèbre aujourd'hui en héros, comme le font les sbires de Zelensky n'a rien à faire dans l'Union Européenne.
L'État kiévien est dominé par les nationalistes et les ukro-nazis, malgré la répulsion qu'ils provoquent chez la population. Ce sont ces gens que les États-Unis ont promus et incité à promouvoir à tous les échelons de décision parce que les moins enclins à s'entendre avec les Russes qu'ils haïssent.


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Vraiment dommage que chacune de tes interventions soient émaillées de sarcasmes et/ou d'insultes qui n'apportent rien au débat ...


Je suis bien d’accord ! Et même si nous avons pris l’habitude de lire pareils mots et expressions, ce comportement n’apporte rien au débat. Pire, cela donne envie de lui couper la chique ! :modo:


----------



## patxito (4 Juillet 2022)

Quel délire obsessionnel... La voix de son maître... à qui Macron à déjà répondu en personne :





__





						Les coulisses de la diplomatie du téléphone entre Macron et Poutine
					






					www.lesoir.be
				




_Dans cet échange téléphonique avec Emmanuel Macron, au tout début de la guerre, Vladimir Poutine, comme s’il était pris d’un accès de folie délirante, ne parle que « des nazis qui défilent à Kiev ». Il fait part au président français de son « obsession » pour les tatouages nazis dont tous les Ukrainiens seraient recouverts « des pieds à la tête » et de la « nécessité » de « dénazifier » l’Ukraine.

« C’est vrai que les miliciens de Wagner, eux, sont des enfants de chœur et qu’ils n’ont pas de tatouages nazis ! Je vais t’envoyer leurs photos et j’espère que tu feras la même chose avec eux ! », répond en substance Emmanuel Macron._

Il faut dire que lorsqu'on est soi-même proche d'un néonazi, il y a des indignations qui frisent le ridicule :



			https://www.lecho.be/dossiers/conflit-ukraine-russie/qui-sont-les-mercenaires-du-groupe-wagner-l-armee-secrete-de-poutine/10377089.html


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Pire, cela donne envie de lui couper la chique ! :modo:


Mais non ! Il y a déjà assez de martyrs dans le monde sans qu'il y en ait en ce lieu ! 
De plus, et si ça arrivait qu'on lui coupe la chique, je serais obligé de poster ce qui suit en son honneur :







​


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

bla bla bla bla

Patxitotan la voix du SHAPE

Je n'ai pas cité Poutine là.

Au passage, magnifique exemple de la légèreté diplomatique de Macron. Quel chef d'État voudra discuter avec lui en confiance après son numéro ?


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> bla bla bla bla
> 
> Patxitotan la voix du SHAPE
> 
> Je n'ai pas cité Poutine là.


Mué.
N'empêche que tu t'abstiens de répondre sur Wagner.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Mué.
> N'empêche que tu t'abstiens de répondre sur Wagner.


Pourquoi devrais-je répondre sur Wagner ?

Qui me répond sur le choix du gouvernement Zelensky (suivant en cela celui de son prédécesseur) de célébrer des criminels contre l'humanité ?

T'as écouté Arno Klarsfeld ? Tu vois une rue Joseph Darnand à Paris comme il y a une avenue Stepan Bandera à Kiev ?


----------



## patlek (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les négationnistes peuvent s'acharner à mentir et édulcorer la réalité mais les faits historiques restent implacables. Stepan Bandera et Roman Choukhevytch sont des criminels contre l'humanité. Un État qui les célèbre aujourd'hui en héros, comme le font les sbires de Zelensky n'a rien à faire dans l'Union Européenne.
> L'État kiévien est dominé par les nationalistes et les ukro-nazis, malgré la répulsion qu'ils provoquent chez la population. Ce sont ces gens que les États-Unis ont promus et incité à promouvoir à tous les échelons de décision parce que les moins enclins à s'entendre avec les Russes qu'ils haïssent.





J' ai regardé un peu sur les deux personnages cités:

Sont surtout vu contre des nationalistes controversés (a juste titre)









						Roman Choukhevytch — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				












						Organisation des nationalistes ukrainiens — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




çà s'inscrit dans un conflit contre la russie qui ne date pas d'hier:









						L'Ukraine affamée par Staline
					

Accès libre // par Laurent Rucker (Les génocides dans l'histoire, « Manière de voir » #76, août - septembre 2004)



					www.monde-diplomatique.fr


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis bien d’accord ! Et même si nous avons pris l’habitude de lire pareils mots et expressions, ce comportement n’apporte rien au débat. Pire, cela donne envie de lui couper la chique ! :modo:


Tant que c'est pas écrit en vert ...


----------



## Romuald (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pourquoi devrais-je répondre sur Wagner ?


Ne serait-ce que parce que tu fustiges Zelensky et ses sbires depuis le début, que tu te dis du côté des victimes, et donc qu'on pourrait penser, concernant ton silence vis à vis d'eux, soit que tu considères que ce sont des anges victimes de calomnies, soit qu'il y a les méchants méchants et les bons méchants. Deux poids deux mesures en quelque sorte.


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2022)

Pour amener un peu de douceur dans cette discussion de brutes, cette contrepèterie parue dans le Canard Enchainé de cette semaine:


> Poutine surveille les préposés russes


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Juillet 2022)

Poutine réveille les supposés russes ?


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Sont surtout vu contre des nationalistes controversés


"controversés"

Jacques Doriot, nationaliste français "controversé". On ne l'a pas souvent faite celle-là.

Si on reste à la surface des choses, il est facile de passer à côté de leur réalité.

Puisque tu prends Wiki comme référence, suis donc les liens jusqu'au bout :









						Nachtigall — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				












						Lviv pogroms (1941) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



(l'article anglais est mieux documenté)

Ce qui porte à controverse, c'est qu'un État qui ose se prétendre démocratique leur érige des statues et dédie des stades et des rues à leurs noms. Je croyais qu'on était devenus scrupuleux à ce sujet en Occident. Visiblement pas trop quand même.




Romuald a dit:


> Ne serait-ce que parce que tu fustiges Zelensky et ses sbires depuis le début, que tu te dis du côté des victimes, et donc qu'on pourrait penser, concernant ton silence vis à vis d'eux, soit que tu considères que ce sont des anges victimes de calomnies, soit qu'il y a les méchants méchants et les bons méchants. Deux poids deux mesurs en quelque sorte.



Je parle d'un sujet. Vous essayez de m'en imposer un autre. Je pourrais penser que vous voulez noyer le poisson.

Wagner ce sont des "affreux". La société est Russe, elle a sans doute des relations étroites avec le Kremlin qui s'en sert pour intervenir sur différents théâtre d'opération. Ce genre de "sociétés militaires privées" ont été très notamment actives en Irak et en Afganistan, avec les débordements que l'on sait. Wagner doit être représentative du genre, un Blackwater en version cyrilique. Rien de bon à en penser. L'idéologie qui s'y rattache est sans doute l’appât du gain mais il doit aussi y avoir quelques profils "bien lourds".
Ils sont actuellement présents dans le Donbass. En face il y a la Légion Géorgienne (ou ce qu'il en reste). C'est l'équivalent Kiévien. Mercenaires étrangers, anti-Russes par conviction ou simples baroudeurs en mal d'action. Quelques profils bien frappés à droite du casque là aussi.

Mais Wagner ce n'est pas Azov, Aïdar, Dnipro, etc. La comparaison n'est pas raison, même faite par Macron.


Oui, je reste du côté des victimes. Parce que les Ukrainiens ne sont pas "pro-nazis", ils l'ont démontré aux différentes élections où ces candidats issus ouvertement de ces groupes ont souvent été battus sévèrement.

Les Ukrainiens n'ont jamais voulu la guerre pas plus celle de Poutine depuis février que celle qui a éclaté en 2014 dans le Donbass et ailleurs (parce qu'on oublie facilement les autres soulèvement de 2014 matés dans le sang, ou le feu comme à Odessa). Les candidats élus à la présidentielle, que ce soit Pochorenko ou Zelensky avaient promis la paix, mais ils ont tous les deux choisi l'escalade militaire dans le Donbass et favorisé les élements les plus extrémistes avec l'appui de l'OTAN.

Dans leur grande majorité les Ukrainiens (j'entends les habitants de l'Ukraine dans ses frontières de 2014) ont une aspiration démocratique, bien plus forte que chez les Russes. Cette aspiration a été dévoyée et trahie par les politiques et des oligarches qui valent bien ceux de Moscou. L'Ukraine est un territoire culturellement composite dont on a savamment orchestré la division entre les populations. En prenant de force le pouvoir en 2014, les nationalistes et les européïstes libéraux ont rompus le pacte qui liait ensemble la société ukrainienne. Depuis, on a cultivé la crainte et la haine du camp adverse. L'Europe, au lieu d'être une force d'apaisement et de propositions, a inscrit cela dans une lutte large contre la Russie de Poutine et armé un camp contre l'autre.

Aujourd'hui, l'Ukraine est le champ de bataille de l'OTAN et de la Russie. Dans chaque camp, les Ukrainiens sont l'alibi. À L'ouest la démocratie ukrainienne est une fiction entretenue pour conserver l'acceptation des masses à l'hégémonie étasunienne sur l'Europe, à l'Est l'anti-nazisme, le rappel des horreurs de la Grande Guerre Patriotique, et la sauvegarde des Russes d'Ukraine justifie la soi-disant "opération spéciale".

J'ai cité la déclaration de Zelensky après la chute de Lissitchansk. Si on dépasse le côté bravade, il prétend recouvrer par la force des territoires culturellement Russes, où les bataillons "nationalistes" kiévistes ont persécuté la population depuis 2014. La grande question : que pourrait-il en faire sans procéder à une épuration ethnique ? Il a déjà interdit l'enseignement du Russe, banni la musique Russe, ordonné la destruction des livres en Russe. Que ferait-il des gens ?


----------



## patlek (4 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Que ferait-il des gens ?



Ben , il les passerait au four... c' est un nazi.



Moonwalker a dit:


> une épuration ethnique



L' épuration ethnique, c' est les russes qui la commette, ils vident la région de sa population.

Pour le reste, on va retourner à wikipédia, tiens...

Sur le conflit du donbass, sur le nombre de victimes (pour ne pas en revenir a la journaliste cité précédement:

Entre 2014 et 2020, la guerre a causé plus de 13 000 morts selon l'ONU (3350 civils, 4 100 membres des forces ukrainiennes et 5 650 membres de groupes armés pro-russes)14 et le déplacement de près de 1,5 million de personnes15

Donc un conflit armé, entre des forces ukrainiennes, soutenant l'appartenance à l' ukraine, et des forces pro-russes. 
Les victimes civiles , à priori, sont des victimes a repartir sur les deux camps. 3350 (sur 6  années), une partie du aux forces ukrainienne, une partie du aux forces pro russes. J" ne pense pas que l' on puisse parler d'un génocide par les forces ukrainiennes
çà reste des victimes en trop, mais c' est pas un génocide.

Et on pourrat faire le compte avec les victimes de l' intervention russe... pour comparatif (Pour l'instant le compte est floue)


----------



## patlek (4 Juillet 2022)

Au passage, je te signale que staline est aussi un héros célébré par une bonne partie de la russie...









						Russie: célébration du 130e anniversaire de Staline
					

Les communistes et autres nostalgiques de l'URSS célèbraient lundi le 130e anniversaire de la naissance du dictateur soviétique Joseph Staline, responsable de la mort de millions de Soviétiques, mais toujours admiré...




					www.ladepeche.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (4 Juillet 2022)

Faites le taire, au moins dans ce fil    Il n'a qu'à se créer un blog ailleurs (en Russie ?)


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Faites le taire, au moins dans ce fil    Il n'a qu'à se créer un blog ailleurs (en Russie ?)




Je vais t'étonner, mals je vais prendre la défense de @Moonwalker, malgré mes grandes divergences avec lui, notamment sur l'Otan et l'Union Européenne. ( J'y reviendrai bientôt)
Mais malgré de grands désaccords entre lui et moi, je crois sa démarche intellectuelle honnête.
Et son dernier post en date, surtout dans sa version éditée, me semble assez équilibré, faute de m'avoir convaincu.

Et puis d'une manière générale, tant que les gens parviennent à se comporter de façon civilisée, j'aime la liberté d'expression et les débats contradictoires.

@Moonwalker apporte à mes yeux une diversité d'opinions bienvenue.
D'autant qu'on peut lui reconnaître le courage d'argumenter seul contre tous, même s'il est en plein dans sa zone de confort. 




Bloc de spoiler



@Moonwalker, si tu m'insultes dans ton prochain post, je ne prendrai plus jamais ta défense !!!...


----------



## boninmi (4 Juillet 2022)

Il n'y a pas quelque chose dans la charte du forum qui dit que les interventions doivent être courtoises ?


----------



## patxito (4 Juillet 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Poutine réveille les supposés russes ?


Mais non enfin, il surveille les prépuces roses !


----------



## Human-Fly (4 Juillet 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il n'y a pas quelque chose dans la charte du forum qui dit que les interventions doivent être courtoises ?



Justement...



			
				ton humble serviteur a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Et puis d'une manière générale, tant que les gens parviennent à se comporter de façon civilisée, j'aime la liberté d'expression et les débats contradictoires.
> (...)



S'il fait des efforts pour la courtoisie, je ne changerai pas de point de vue. 
Si ses démons gagnent, personne ne pourra plus grand-chose pour lui...


----------



## aCLR (4 Juillet 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Faites le taire, au moins dans ce fil


Le meilleur moyen pour cela est d’étaler un point de vue construit démontant point par point celui de son adversaire. Tant que tu te borneras à des interventions sans fond visant l’individu plutôt que le contenu, tu subiras son discours. La liberté d’exposer des points de vues divergents doit être garantie même si cela te dérange. Je dirais même plus, si tes interventions se bornent à quémander l’exclusion d’un participant loquace, à la longue cela risque de se retourner contre toi. J’ai interdit TC de réponse car il ne faisait qu’esquiver le débat. MW argumente et ses mots déplacés ne sont qu’une tentative de prise d’ascendance sur son interlocuteur. C’est courant lorsque les forces débattantes sont déséquilibrées. Passé ses écarts de langage, conformes au Moon que nous lisons dans les forums techniques, son opinion fait réagir. Et sous un certain angle, nous avons besoin de lire pareilles réactions pour réaffirmer nos propres positions. Il n’a pas toujours tort dans ses assertions et affirmations. À nous de faire le tri – sans l’écarter du débat !


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Au passage, je te signale que staline est aussi un héros célébré par une bonne partie de la russie...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et la Chine glorifie toujours Mao. La Russie n'est pas candidate à l'entrée dans l'Union Européenne.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Que ferait-il des gens ?


C'était rhétorique.

Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'il est impossible de revenir à l'Ukraine de 2014. Tu ne forceras pas plus les habitants du Donbass à réintégrer l'Ukraine que les Criméens. Quant à une victoire militaire de Kiev personne n'y croit en Occident parce qu'il faudrait tout le corps de bataille de l'OTAN pour monter un contre-offensive. Ce que Kiev a demandé en armement dernièrement, la parité avec les Russes, dépasse les capacités actuelles de l'alliance. Les buts de guerre déclarés par Zelensky sont militairement et politiquement irréalistes. Le problème reste que les nationalistes qu'il a regroupé autour de lui ne sont pas capables d'en accepter d'autres.


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2022)

Sinon; pour ce qui est "nazi"...

Je te laisse chercher quel logo / symbole  se cache de façon hyper discrete dans le logo "unité  nationale russe"















						Unité nationale russe — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




; un parti politique actif chez les séparatistes pro-russes

Dont était membre par exemple

*Pavel Yourievitch Goubarev


Idéologue principal du parti de la Nouvelle Russie et de la République populaire de Donetsk, il est gouverneur de la République populaire de Donetsk de mars à novembre 2014 et maire de Yassynouvata depuis 2016.*


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2022)

"Le groupe a été interdit à Moscou en 1999 et Barkashov a perdu le contrôle du groupe en 2000, après quoi le groupe a disparu."

"À la suite de l'assassinat d'Alexandre Zakhartchenko, des « élections » sont organisées dans la République populaire de Donetsk le 11 novembre 2018 En septembre 2018, Pavel Goubarev se rend à Moscou et obtient la permission d'être candidat au poste de président de la République populaire de Donetsk. La candidature de Goubarev déplait cependant à Denis Pouchiline, qui dirige pendant la période de transition la République populaire de Donetsk. Le 29 septembre 2018, la femme de Goubarev, Ekaterina, est arrêtée et détenue temporairement, ce qui l’empêche d'assister à la convention du parti Free Donbass et permet qu'elle soit exclue de la liste du parti pour les « élections » du 11 novembre. Après cet incident, Ekaterina Goubareva part à Rostov-sur-le-Don. Début octobre 2018, la commission électorale juge que les signatures de soutien figurant sur la déclaration de candidature de Goubarev ne sont pas valides ; les autorités en Russie utilisent souvent cette méthode pour exclure des candidats"

Sur la version Wiki anglaise on apprend que le mec est parti sur le front. Avec un peu de chance...

"L'ancien gouverneur populaire de la région de Donetsk, Pavel Gubarev. Il y a huit ans, son nom a tonné. Au début du CBO, il est revenu, après avoir conclu un contrat de trois mois. Il avoue publiquement ses anciennes erreurs. Maintenant, il a une nouvelle étape dans sa vie. Combats près de Kyiv. Antiaérien."
(Google traduction d'un article en Russe du 13 mars 2022 mis en lien sur Wiki en)

La différence avec les Kiévistes, c'est que là-bas, ils ont institutionnalisés ce genre de profils (en dépit du rejet exprimés par les électeurs).

Encore une fois, comparaison n'est pas raison.


Maintenant, je n'ai jamais prétendu que les gens au pouvoir à Lougansk ou à Donetsk étaient des petits saints. À l'ouest comme à l'est, il y a derrière tout ces groupes d'irréductibles des oligarches qui poussent leurs intérêts. On en parle moins à l'Est parce qu'il y a Moscou qui a troublé la fête à son propre profit, et on s'efforce de l'ignorer à l'Ouest parce que c'est le parrain US qui est à la manœuvre. Mais ce sont les oligarches qui ont pourris la situation politique du pays depuis de nombreuses années en s'appuyant sur la corruption endémique du système et, lorsque cela ne suffisait pas, sur ce genre de groupes violents (Maïdan).


----------



## Romuald (5 Juillet 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Faites le taire, au moins dans ce fil    Il n'a qu'à se créer un blog ailleurs (en Russie ?)


Dieu sait si je suis loin d'être d'accord avec lui, et regrette ses écarts de langage. Mais il argumente, contrairement à toi qui crois qu'exclure ton contradicteur suffirait à affirmer la justesse de ton point de vue.
Débattre implique d'écouter le point de vue adverse, contrairement à tout ce qu'on peut voir à droite ou à gauche où débattre consiste plutôt à empécher l'autre de s'exprimer.

Edit : ah, ben le modo du coin m'a grillé.


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "Le groupe a été interdit à Moscou en 1999 et Barkashov a perdu le contrôle du groupe en 2000, après quoi le groupe a disparu."


 Apres cette phrase, il y a un passage:

En 2014, des membres de l'UNR ont rejoint les forces pro-russes en Ukraine pendant la guerre du Donbass sous le commandement de Pavel Goubarev4.

Il était pas le seul membre de l'UNR.

(Quandon voit le logo de l'UNR, que poutine soutienne ce genre de personnages tout en affirmant qu'il se livre a une opération de "dénazification", on s'interroge si il se fout de notre gueule, ou s'il est pas un peu dingo ...)


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2022)

poutine veut la poursuite des combats









						Vladimir Poutine ordonne la poursuite des combats en Ukraine
					

Ce lundi 4 juillet, « 20 Minutes » fait le point pour vous comme tous les soirs sur l’avancée du conflit en Ukraine




					www.20minutes.fr
				




Ha bah, il y a aucun problème pour lui... il est peinard tranquille... a midi , il va aller bouffer... il prendra peut etre un p'tit café aprs... et  p'tete une p'tite sieste tranquillou peinard!!! la belle vie!!!! ccoooolll!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Apres cette phrase, il y a un passage:
> 
> En 2014, des membres de l'UNR ont rejoint les forces pro-russes en Ukraine pendant la guerre du Donbass sous le commandement de Pavel Goubarev4.
> 
> ...


Poutine n'a jamais soutenu ce personnage, son parcours politique avorté témoigne du contraire.

Poutine n'a jamais pu encadrer les néo-nazis, surtout pas en Russie. Pour lui, ces gens sont des malades ou des manipulés par l'Ouest. Les pan-slaves ok, les néo-nazis jamais.

L'UNR n'existe plus depuis 1999. On est donc avant l’avènement de Poutine.

Que certain de ses membres aient individuellement rejoint la sécession est dans l'ordre naturel des choses.

Tu peux essayer mais tu n'en feras pas un parti "néo-nazi" combattant pour les républiques.

C'est même un peu vain comme exercice parce qu'entre Wagner, les Tchétchènes de Khadirov, les volontaires Ossètes et tous les charlots que se trimbale naturellement une armée en campagne, il y a déjà de quoi faire une belle photo d'affreux.

Mais il n'y a rien de comparable à Svoboda, Azov, Aïdar, Dnipro, etc.

Maintenant, le truc de "dénazifier l'Ukraine" c'est évidemment un prétexte qui sert à Poutine à justifier l'intervention aux yeux de son peuple, même s'il repose sur des faits réels. Si je me place du côté Russe, il y a de nombreuses raisons à cette intervention mais elles ont peu à voir avec les néo-nazis ukrainiens, si ce n'est la présence à Kiev d'un gouvernement fondamentalement hostile envers Moscou et dans la main de l'OTAN.

Si l'Ukraine entre dans l'Europe, c'est elle qui va devoir dénazifier le pays et ses institutions, parce qu'en l'état actuel, elle n'est pas compatible avec le projet européen, comme le rappelait Arno Klarsfeld, et les "néos" en col blanc seront plus difficile à dégager que les tatoués d'Astroval.

Surtout qu'ils ont eu le temps de bien pourrir les têtes, depuis bien avant la guerre. T'imagine l'Histoire de France modifiée pour glorifier la division SS Charlemagne ? T'imagine un musée à la gloire du PPF de Doriot ? C'est pourtant ce qui se passe en Ukraine depuis 2008. L'alerte a été donnée depuis longtemps mais en "Occident" on préfère la glisser sous le tapis de peur de donner raison à Poutine. Pourtant c'est un problème qui va au-delà de la guerre actuelles et qu'il faudra affronter quelle qu'en soit l'issue.


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2022)

Selon ce rapport:



			https://www.ifri.org/sites/default/files/atoms/files/rnv95_versionfr_likhachev_far-right_radicals_final.pdf
		


Sur les extremes droites des deux cotés Ukraine / separatistes  / russes

Pourtant, même  s’ils  ont joué  un  certain  rôle  dans  les  premiers mois  de  la  confrontation  (au printemps   et   à   l’été2014),   leur rôle est   largement surestimé. L’utilisation  par  la  Russie  des nationalistes  radicauxaux  côtés  des «séparatistes» dans les oblasts de Donetsk et de Lougansk a été plus significative, au niveau militaire comme politique, que la participation des Ukrainiens à l’opération antiterroriste.


----------



## patxito (5 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Apres cette phrase, il y a un passage:
> 
> En 2014, des membres de l'UNR ont rejoint les forces pro-russes en Ukraine pendant la guerre du Donbass sous le commandement de Pavel Goubarev4.
> 
> ...


Il se fout clairement de notre gueule et il est complètement cinglé


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Selon ce rapport:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heu... l'IFRI est un think tank otanesque lié à la RAND Corporation (aka l'armée étasunienne). Il peut se prétendre "indépendant" son histoire et sa composition démontre tout le contraire.

On retrouve dans ton article le narratif que nous resservent à dégoût les médias mainstream pour nous faire croire qu'il n'y a pas de néo-nazis en Ukraine, ou que leur poids est marginal. C'est simplement faux. Je remarque d'ailleurs qu'on n'y évoque pas les événements d'Odessa, en dehors d'une citation non expliquée d'un pro-Russe. Il est vrai qu'ils collent mal au narratif.

Mais c'est très intéressant à lire. Donc merci.

Voici en "réponse" : https://journals.openedition.org/elh/199

C'est un article de 2012, donc bien avant la guerre.


J'ai vu ce qui est sorti des catacombes d'Astoval. Ça me suffit. Y'en a plein le net des ces "tatoués" et de ces unités brandissant les drapeaux et symboles du IIIe Reich. Même Zelensky a publié sur son Instagram la photo d'un artilleur arborant l'insigne à tête de mort de la III. SS "Totenkopf". C'était le 9 mai dernier, en réponse à la fête de la victoire sur l'Allemagne nazie. Outch !

Mais bon, t'essayes de te persuader que t'es dans le camp du bien, et même qu'il y a un camp du bien dans cette histoire. Fais de beaux rêves.

Au fait, je n'ai jamais dit qu'il n'y avait pas de nationalistes d’extrême droite russes et qu'ils n'étaient pas aux anges devant cette guerre. Pan-Russes, Pan-Slaves, ils valent bien les forcenés du camp d'en face. Il y en a même qui trouvent que Poutine ne va pas assez loin, comme Pietr Tolstoï, un "charmant" personnage qui ne rate pas une occasion pour faire le buzz sur les TV occidentales avec ses déclarations à l'emporte pièce.

D'ailleurs, question nationaliste déjanté, il y en a un célèbre en Occident : Alexeï Navalny, le type qui traite les Tchétchènes de cafards à éradiquer à coup de pistolet dans ses clips de campagne. M'enfin, il est vrai que lui a été cornaqué par la CIA grâce à son copain Kasparov, autre personnage haut en couleur quand on l'écoute vraiment s'exprimer. Mieux vaut Poutine au Kremlin que ces deux clowns, crois-moi. Dans l'idéal on aimerait autre chose mais pas ces deux-là.


----------



## patlek (5 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais bon, t'essayes de te persuader que t'es dans le camp du bien, et même qu'il y a un camp du bien dans cette histoire. Fais de beaux rêves.



Non, j' estime juste qu'il n'y a aucune légitimité à la la russie d' envahir l' ukraine.

Et par ailleurs, je n'aime pas du tout poutine.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Non, j' estime juste qu'il n'y a aucune légitimité à la la russie d' envahir l' ukraine.
> 
> Et par ailleurs, je n'aime pas du tout poutine.


Là-dessus on est parfaitement raccord. Sa seule vraie légitimité, c'est la force.

Personne ne demande que tu l'aimes. Poutine, Erdogan, Xi, etc., le monde vivrait mieux sans ces gens, et sans bien d'autres moins visibles mais tout aussi nuisibles. Le problème reste que quand un disparaît, un autre le remplace bien vite.

Ma formation me conduit à éviter de "personnaliser" l'Histoire. Quand un type comme Poutine apparaît, il y a des raisons à cela. Il ne vient pas tout seul, il ne gouverne pas tout seul. Il est le visage d'un groupe, d'un mouvement, d'une société. Poutine fut la réponse de l'État Russe à sa déliquescence sous Eltsine. Son objectif, celui de son parti, Russie Unie, fut de redonner sa place et sa puissance à la Russie dans le monde.

Une très large majorité de Russes soutiennent l'action de Poutine en Ukraine, même l'opposition Communiste. Ce n'est pas fruit d'une propagande massive, d'une lobotomisation de l'opinion. Si on veut s'informer ailleurs, on le peut aisément, cela a même été cité plus haut. Non, il y a adéquation entre Poutine, ce qu'il représente, son action et la société Russe profonde. D'ailleurs, ses discours ne sont pas destinés à l'Occident, il s'en balance de ce que pensent les Occidentaux de lui, mais aux Russes. Les sanctions, les déclarations de condamnation, les envois d'armes, de soldats, tout cela conforte la société Russe de la justesse de l'analyse de Poutine en quoi elle est l'agressée et l'Ukraine la complice de cette agression. C'est tordu mais c'est comme cela.


----------



## boninmi (5 Juillet 2022)

Oui mais bon, tout ça ne justifie et ne justifiera jamais en rien les destructions et les massacres.
Même s'il y en a, peut-être, des deux côtés, ainsi que des idéologies pourries. Nous avons les mêmes à la maison.


----------



## touba (6 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une très large majorité de Russes soutiennent l'action de Poutine en Ukraine


Qui le mesure et comment ?


----------



## patxito (6 Juillet 2022)

touba a dit:


> Qui le mesure et comment ?


La réalité est plutôt que quiconque en Russie s’éloigne un tant soit peu de la propagande officielle finit au goulag…


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une très large majorité de Russes soutiennent l'action de Poutine en Ukraine


J'aurai, hélas, tendance à être d'accord. Ce qui n'est pas une bonne nouvelle pour les uns comme pour les autres. La guerre va durer, même après que le Donbass soit tombé.
On peut ergoter sur le 'très large', mais "l'opération spéciale" étant présentée comme une denazification (histoire de pouvoir être comparée à la grande guerre patriotique) et une libération de pro-russes opprimés qui réclament leur indépendance (et donc, pour qui connait un tant soit peu l'âme russe, c'est un devoir de les aider), ça ne m'étonnerait pas.


patxito a dit:


> La réalité est plutôt que quiconque en Russie s’éloigne un tant soit peu de la propagande officielle finit au goulag…


Le fait est. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'ils ne peuvent rien dire qu'ils sont une majorité.


----------



## patxito (6 Juillet 2022)

À Minsk, "un climat d’arbitraire et de peur"
					

Anaïs Marin devrait voir son mandat de rapporteure spéciale de l’Onu reconduit cette semaine. Elle fait le point sur l’impact sur les droits de l’homme, au pays de Loukachenko, de la guerre menée par la Russie contre l’Ukraine.




					www.lalibre.be
				












						Shaman, l'unité ukrainienne qui se bat derrière les lignes ennemies
					

Ce bataillon mène des missions de sabotage jusqu'en Russie. Dans la nuit du 31 mars au 1er avril 2022, des hélicoptères ukrainiens se sont enfoncés d'une trentaine de kilomètres à l'intérieur des frontières russes, et ont réussi à bombarder un dépôt de carburant de la ville de...




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (6 Juillet 2022)

(Direct Libé, citation):
"18h24
*Toujours plus.* Dans un tweet publié par le chercheur principal du projet Citizen Lab de l’université de Toronto, John Scott-Railton, une vidéo illustre Vyacheslav Volodin, le président de la Douma russe, entrain de menacer de _«reprendre»_ l’Alaska. _«Puisque que comme vous le savez, il s’agit de la terre russe ancestrale»_, écrit le chercheur."

Manquerait plus que l'Afrique dont nous provenons tous veuille récupérer tout son héritage


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Juillet 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> (Direct Libé, citation):
> "18h24
> *Toujours plus.* Dans un tweet publié par le chercheur principal du projet Citizen Lab de l’université de Toronto, John Scott-Railton, une vidéo illustre Vyacheslav Volodin, le président de la Douma russe, entrain de menacer de _«reprendre»_ l’Alaska. _«Puisque que comme vous le savez, il s’agit de la terre russe ancestrale»_, écrit le chercheur."
> 
> Manquerait plus que l'Afrique dont nous provenons tous veuille récupérer tout son héritage



À ce compte la France devrait envisager de récupérer la Louisiane, le territoire pas l'État.


----------



## patxito (7 Juillet 2022)

La Russie se plaint de subir 200 cyberattaques par jour
					

Le responsable des réponses à incidents informatiques a admis que la Russie devait se défendre contre des vagues de cyberattaques lors d'un forum sur la sécurité de l'information. Une déclaration rare, non sans intérêt. La cyberdéfense russe est sous pression et cette fois, c'est Moscou qui...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## patxito (7 Juillet 2022)

« La Russie doit perdre cette guerre », par Jonathan Littell
					

Pour l’auteur des « Bienveillantes », si on laisse Vladimir Poutine tirer le moindre profit de la guerre qu’il a déclenchée en Ukraine, on ne fait que préparer la suivante.




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> « La Russie doit perdre cette guerre », par Jonathan Littell
> 
> 
> Pour l’auteur des « Bienveillantes », si on laisse Vladimir Poutine tirer le moindre profit de la guerre qu’il a déclenchée en Ukraine, on ne fait que préparer la suivante.
> ...


Pas grand chose d'intelligent dans tout ça. Réduction ad hitlerum totalement hors-sujet. Méconnaissance totale du cadre géostratégique et de ses enjeux. Littell est un littérateur à bobos. Qu'il passe sous silence les interventions criminelles de son propre pays en dénonçant celles de la Russie achève de discréditer le propos.


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Littell est un littérateur à bobos.


Je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai jamais lu. Et quand bien même, cela l'empêche-t-il d'avoir une opinion ?


Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu'il passe sous silence les interventions criminelles de son propre pays en dénonçant celles de la Russie achève de discréditer le propos.


Je ne vois pas en quoi : le sujet est la guerre en Ukraine et pourquoi il ne faut pas laisser du mou à Poutine, pas la comparaison entre les conneries des uns et des autres. En quoi les interventions criminelles des US justifieraient celles de la Russie ?  Nous ne sommes pas dans une cour de récré 'c'est lui qu'a commencé, m'dame !'.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je ne sais pas, je ne l'ai jamais lu. Et quand bien même, cela l'empêche-t-il d'avoir une opinion ?
> 
> Je ne vois pas en quoi : le sujet est la guerre en Ukraine et pourquoi il ne faut pas laisser du mou à Poutine, pas la comparaison entre les conneries des uns et des autres. En quoi les interventions criminelles des US justifieraient celles de la Russie ?  Nous ne sommes pas dans une cour de récré 'c'est lui qu'a commencé, m'dame !'.


Il avait déjà publié une tribune du même genre dans le Figaro au mois d'avril (et sans doute ailleurs).

C'est du niveau BHL. Poutine = le mal. Nous (sous entendu l'Occident américanisé) = le bien. Bullshits ! L'Occident est aussi responsable de ce qui arrive en Ukraine.

Littell ne parle pas que de l'Ukraine, il cite une série d'interventions russes comme exemple des "crimes" de Poutine. La Tchétchénie, qui est une affaire interne à la Fédération de Russie. Deux guerres pour détruire le régime Islamiste et terroriste de Doudaïev (attentat du théâtre Doubrovka à Moscou 2002 - massacre de l'école de Beslan 2004). Ces gens ont essaimé leur djihad jusqu'aux États-Unis (attentats de Boston 2013). Il cite la Géorgie mais il se garde bien de signaler que ce sont les Géorgiens qui ont attaqués en août 2008 la force d'interposition Russe en Ossétie du Sud (sous mandat ONU). Saakachvilli (la marionette U.S) très critiqué en interne (réélection truquée) voulait se refaire une santé politique sur le dos des Ossètes. En Syrie, la Russie est intervenue sur demande du gouvernement légal, pour combattre et détruire l'organisations terroriste et criminelle État Islamique, et les autres mouvances affiliées à Al Qaïda. Ces "crimes" reprochés à Poutine par Littell sont également ceux de ses accusateurs : Serbie, Irak, Afghanistan, Libye, Syrie, etc. Littell se place du point de vue moral, il est donc normal de rappeler l'historique "moral" de l'OTAN.

Qu'est-ce qu'il apporte à l'intelligence du conflit ? Rien. En plus il raconte des sottises. La Suède et la Finlande neutres ? Une fable pour les gogos. Les deux pays ont participé aux manœuvres 2020 de l'OTAN qui ont eu lieu... en Finlande. La Suède est totalement inféodée aux États-Unis, l'affaire Assange aurait déjà du déciller les yeux de beaucoup. L'armée suédoise rêve depuis des dizaines d'années d'intégrer officiellement l'OTAN.

Personne ne laisse de "mou" à Poutine. Vaincre militairement la Russie, l'Occident n'en a simplement pas les moyens et elle ne peut pas les donner à l'Ukraine. Ou alors on passe à la vitesse supérieure, à l'intervention directe. C'est-à-dire soyons clairs, la troisième guerre mondiale, armes nucléaires incluses. Ce que Littell propose n'est rien de moins que l’Armageddon pour tous.

La Russie a dors et déjà gagné militairement en Ukraine. La prolongation du conflit est inutile. L'occident espérait un affaiblissement rapide de la Russie, c'est l'inverse qui s'est produit. L'Économie européenne était déjà au plus mal, cela s'est aggravé par les restrictions qu'elle s'est elle-même imposée. L'Ukraine qui sortira de cette guerre ne sera pas celle qui s'y est précipitée en 2014. La Russie va gagner des territoires, la plupart culturellement russes. Et après ? Après rien, parce que c'est la limite qu'elle-même ne peut dépasser sous peine d'anéantissement général.

Maintenant, si elle a déjà gagné la guerre, La Russie a aussi perdu l'Ukraine. Le discours "nous ne sommes qu'un peuple" ne peut plus tenir depuis le 24 février. L'ouest du pays (Livv) est russophobe de tradition, le centre-nord (Kiev) l'est devenu avec le conflit. Il n'y a plus rien à espérer là pour les Russes.

Au sommet de Madrid, malgré ses belles déclarations, l'OTAN est déjà passé à la suite : la Chine.


----------



## Romuald (7 Juillet 2022)

@moon : tu vois, je préfère quand tu argumentes comme ça plutôt qu'en cherchant à discréditer l'autree, en l'occurrence Littel, à coup de 'point bobo'.


----------



## patxito (7 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La Russie a dors et déjà gagné militairement en Ukraine. La prolongation du conflit est inutile.


Bof bof... :



			https://www.lecho.be/opinions/general/la-russie-a-deja-perdu-la-guerre/10396613.html
		










						Guerre en Ukraine : la Russie « a perdu sur le plan stratégique »
					

L’amiral Tony Radakin, chef d'état-major des armées britannique, a estimé vendredi que la Russie était en train de perdre sa guerre en Ukraine.




					www.lepoint.fr
				












						Volodymyr Yermolenko : « Pourquoi la Russie a déjà perdu cette guerre »
					

Tout à la fois philosophe, politiste et journaliste, Volodymyr Yermolenko fait depuis le début de la guerre des allers-retours entre Kyiv et l’ouest du pays pour mettre des familles à l’abri. Il expl…




					www.mediapart.fr


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Littell est un littérateur à bobos. Qu'il passe sous silence les interventions criminelles de son propre pays en dénonçant celles de la Russie achève de discréditer le propos.





Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est du niveau BHL. Poutine = le mal. Nous (sous entendu l'Occident américanisé) = le bien.



Je ne suis pas un bobo  Je n'ai lu qu'un livre de R. Littell : La compagnie , la CIA en prend pour son grade. Et le KGB aussi.

Je t'accorde volontiers que BHL le moralisateur qui donne des leçons en prenant la pose sur les barricades pour son portfolio, ben je trouve que ça pue un peu.


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juillet 2022)

Tu confonds le père et le fils Littell; La Compagnie, du père, excellent, lu il y a quelques années, il en fut tiré une série télé assez fidèle. J'ai commencé son dernier "La peste sur vos deux familles", mafias russes années Eltsine, n'en ayant lu qu'un tiers je ne peux pas donner un avis complet, mais pour l'instant ça me paraît moins prenant que La Cie.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Bof bof... :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re-Bof.

Encore une fois tu ne t'arrêtes qu'aux titres.

Le premier lien est une déclaration de principe d'on ne sait qui à L'Echo.

Dans le deuxième, l'Anglais prête à la Russie des objectifs de guerre qu'elle n'a jamais annoncé. À ce compte il est facile de démontrer qu'elle ne les a pas atteints. L'article est du 16 juin, on a vu depuis combien la Russie est vaincue chaque jour sur tout le front.

Le troisième lien date du 23 mars, déclaration d'un "philosophe, politiste, journaliste" – manque "nationaliste" – Ukrainien.

J'analyse la réalité, par les vœux pieux ni l'enfumage.


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Tu confonds le père et le fils Littell; La Compagnie, du père, excellent, lu il y a quelques années, i



Ooops, je deviens vieux


----------



## Nouvoul (7 Juillet 2022)

"...des objectifs de guerre qu'elle n'a jamais annoncé..."

Cette déclaration est d'aujourd'hui:
Vladimir Poutine a mis au défi les Occidentaux de défaire la Russie​_« Aujourd’hui, nous entendons qu’ils _[les Occidentaux]_ veulent nous vaincre sur le champ de bataille. Que dire ? Qu’ils essaient ! »_, a lancé Vladimir Poutine lors d’une réunion avec les chefs des groupes de la Douma, la chambre basse du Parlement russe, retransmise à la télévision.
_*" Nous n’avons pas encore commencé les choses sérieuses*. En même temps, nous n’abandonnons pas non plus les pourparlers de paix. Mais ceux qui refusent doivent savoir que plus longtemps _[ils refuseront]_, plus il leur sera difficile de négocier avec nous »_, a-t-il ajouté."

Voilà de quoi rassurer MW


----------



## patxito (7 Juillet 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> "...des objectifs de guerre qu'elle n'a jamais annoncé..."
> 
> Cette déclaration est d'aujourd'hui:
> Vladimir Poutine a mis au défi les Occidentaux de défaire la Russie​_« Aujourd’hui, nous entendons qu’ils _[les Occidentaux]_ veulent nous vaincre sur le champ de bataille. Que dire ? Qu’ils essaient ! »_, a lancé Vladimir Poutine lors d’une réunion avec les chefs des groupes de la Douma, la chambre basse du Parlement russe, retransmise à la télévision.
> ...


Complètement cinglé le Poupou…


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Complètement cinglé le Poupou…


En France, « Poupou » est réservé à Raymond Poulidor.


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Juillet 2022)

J'ai été scotché par la lecture des Bienveillantes. Livre formidable!
La trame romanesque existe, mais elle est uniquement prétexte à analyser la mécanique nazie pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.
Ce n'est qu'à la fin de ce pavé que j'ai compris la référence aux "Bienveillantes"...
Après, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'est un littérateur à bobos   
Mais bon, je m'éloigne du sujet de ce fil, que j'ai d'ailleurs plaisir à lire.


----------



## boninmi (8 Juillet 2022)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Après, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'est un littérateur à bobos


C'est un littérateur que @Moonwalker n'aime pas.


----------



## ScapO (8 Juillet 2022)

Où bien sont-ce les bobos qu'il n'aime pas ?


----------



## patxito (8 Juillet 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Où bien sont-ce les bobos qu'il n'aime pas ?


Probablement les deux...


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2022)

Polo35230 a dit:


> J'ai été scotché par la lecture des Bienveillantes. Livre formidable!
> La trame romanesque existe, mais elle est uniquement prétexte à analyser la mécanique nazie pendant la seconde guerre mondiale.
> Ce n'est qu'à la fin de ce pavé que j'ai compris la référence aux "Bienveillantes"...
> Après, je ne sais pas trop ce qu'est un littérateur à bobos
> Mais bon, je m'éloigne du sujet de ce fil, que j'ai d'ailleurs plaisir à lire.


En 1952, Robert Merle avait déjà sorti un livre de ce genre, basé sur le témoignage de Rudolf Höss, ancien commandant d’Auschwitz. Littell a simplement remis au goût ce genre littéraire, le génocide vu du côté des bourreaux, en s’appuyant sur le travail des historiens sérieux dont il a fait une macédoine.

Littell avait lu Raul Hilberg ? Il avait vu Shoa ? Bien. Moi aussi, et d’autres choses encore, c’est pour cela que son bouquin ne m’apprenait rien de nouveau et que la trame romanesque m’a passablement ennuyé, voir carrément dérangé. Cela a sans doute interpelé les ignorants, les mal informés, ou ceux qui ont une fascination morbide pour le mal, mais voilà, l’extermination des juifs d’Europe mise en œuvre par les nazis n’est pas une œuvre de fiction. Je préfère lire des historiens comme Christopher Browning, Florient Brayard, Philippe Burrin, etc. Ils m’apprennent plus sur les bourreaux par les faits et les documents qu’ils ont laissés que les élucubrations romanesques de Littell.

Par exemple, pour expliquer les crimes de certains de ses personnages, Littell s’est basé sur les témoignages des nazis qu’on a jugé pendu après la guerre, des types comme Ohlendorf, Höss, etc. Mais « j’ai obéi aux ordres » n’a jamais été une explication, encore moins une motivation, c’était un système de défense. Il commet la même faute que Annah Arendt avec Eichmann. Il n’était pas le visage de la banalité du mal comme il a essayé de le faire croire à son procès, il en était le maître d’œuvre. Les juges israéliens ne s’y sont pas trompés eux.

_Crimes et châtiments_ de Dostoïevski ça me parle plus que les atermoiement psychologiques d’un SS de plume. Mais enfin, cela a émoustillé les bobos et le petit milieu littéraire parisien, on lui a donné un prix et depuis, en retour, il s’autorise à nous donner des leçons de morale dans la presse.


----------



## patxito (8 Juillet 2022)

Sept ans pour avoir critiqué la guerre en Ukraine
					

Un élu moscovite a été condamné à sept ans de prison pour avoir dénoncé l'invasion russe de l'Ukraine.




					fr.euronews.com


----------



## boninmi (8 Juillet 2022)




----------



## patlek (8 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En 1952, Robert Merle avait déjà sorti un livre de ce genre, basé sur le témoignage de Rudolf Höss



J' avais lu celuilà "La mort est mon métier"

Ou l' histoire d'un fonctionnaire un peu trop zelé, et un peu trop appliqué.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Sept ans pour avoir critiqué la guerre en Ukraine
> 
> 
> Un élu moscovite a été condamné à sept ans de prison pour avoir dénoncé l'invasion russe de l'Ukraine.
> ...


Zelensky aussi fait arrêter depuis des mois ses opposants, interdire leurs partis et pourchasse les journalistes. Ce n’est pas là-dessus qu’on les départagera, malheureusement.


----------



## Nouvoul (8 Juillet 2022)

Si j'en crois tous tes messages à ce sujet depuis quelques mois, tu devrais proposer ta médiation entre belligérants (et leurs inféodés), historiens ignares (apparemment moins "experts" que toi Russie-Ukraine-romans etc). Quand tu auras monté ton blog ou chaîne TV perso), je ne manquerai pas d'y jeter un œil


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> 
> @Human-Fly
> ...


Ma modeste réaction à l'article "The EU after Ukraine"


Article long, riche, passionnant.

Tout particulièrement pour moi qui adore à bien des égards les États-Unis et le Royaume-Uni.

Pourtant, et vous lirez rarement ça de ma part, le passionnant point de vue développé dans l'article oppose de manière parfois un peu caricaturale les deux pôles occidentaux et démocratiques dans lesquels je me reconnais. Celui que je viens de citer, et celui que je considère comme mon pays: l'Europe.

Cette dernière, directement perçue par un prisme américain dans certains cas, ou plus indirectement en passant par le point de vue britannique, se retrouve parfois décrit avec un luxe inouï de détails, de références, de citations... Il est d'autant plus curieux que certains points pourtant essentiels soient au mieux effleurés, et abordés de façon laconique, au pire omis par légèreté, ou par manque de considération dans le pire des cas.

L'enthousiasme europhile n'est hélas abordé que sous l'angle de la caricature, car tout rejet de ce projet, ou même toute adhésion réservée, conditionnelle ou critique est aussitôt expédié au rayon ironiquement désigné sous le nom de "populisme".

Si toute aspiration européenne sociale, culturelle, etc est à peine survole, tout ce qui concerne l'économie est abondamment évoqué, au point que lire l'article sans recul ni sens critique pourrait laisser penser que l'Union Européenne se limiterait au marché unique, au très riche potentiel, mais parfois englué dans des contradictions presque insolubles.

Le paradoxe de cette Europe économique tiendrait dans sa volonté d'intégrer de plus en plus d'états dans l'Union, alors que les multiplicités culturelle, politique, économique se révélant chaque jour un peu plus rendrait l'entreprise de plus en plus improbable, ou condamnée à un succès incomplet et relatif dans le meilleur des cas.

Avec des arguments de qualité mais une sévérité à mes yeux bien excessive, l'article souligne par exemple les différences existant entre ces deux piliers de l'Union que sont la France et l'Allemagne. Le premier, très étatiste ( ou reposant sur la tradition d'un fort interventionnisme d'état), le second se situant dans une tradition de dialogue et de la recherche naturelle de la solution négociée, voire du consensus à tous les étages de la démocratie allemande.

L'Union veut intégrer de plus en plus d'états dans son marché unique, selon ses propres standards (modernes et libéraux en diable, en gros), et se heurte à de telles difficultés croissantes que l'échec était inévitable.

Le plus spectaculaire à ce jour étant le Brexit.

Là, l'article nous brosse presque une "belle histoire". La passion britannique pour le parlementarisme se serait trop souvent heurté à la rigidité de la bureaucratie européenne...

Comprenez plutôt que le cadre européen ne laissait pas au Royaume-Uni la marge de manoeuvre pour défendre ses propres intérêts économiques au mépris de toute autre considération... Ou presque.

Ce n'est pourtant pas faute d'avoir incessamment essayé d'obtenir le beurre et l'argent du beurre, non sans talent et parfois même avec succès.

Ici ma propre lecture de cette pseudo histoire d'amour s'étant mal terminée entre le Royaume-Uni et l'Union Européenne n'est pas foncièrement moins caricaturale, mais elle est toute autre, et plus triste.

Il s'agissait dès le départ d'un mariage de raison. En 1973, la motivation principale du Royaume-Uni pour intégrer l'Union Européenne était l'accès au Marché Unique, qui devait assurer la prospérité dde l'économie britannique. Et le présenter ainsi est encore assez aimable.

N'en déplaise à l'ironie de l'article à ce sujet, mais le Brexit est à mes yeux une sortie de route imputable essentiellement au populisme de l'époque, incarné par un Boris Johnson jadis europhile, mais plus brexiteur que tous dès qu'il fut question d'accéder au pouvoir et d'y rester... Un certain temps... "La maitrise de notre économie", "la maitrise de nos frontières" furent des mots d'ordres britanniques (entre autres, hélas... ) bien plus convaincants qu'une passion parlementarisme contrariée par la rigidité bureaucratique de l'Union.

Comprenez que pour les brexiteurs, l'Union coûtait plus cher au Royaume-Uni que ce qu'elle lui rapportait...

Mais le pire dans tout ça fut une certaine xénophobie, incarnée aux yeux des tenants du Brexit par une immigration incontrôlée en provenance de France...

En cas de la moindre difficulté, "always blame the French", comme disent les moins francophiles de nos voisins d'outre-Manche... À moins qu'il ne s'agisse d'une facilité rhétorique ou d'une forme d'humour locale... Mais je peine à m'en convaincre...

Et dans la foulée du Brexit, l'article annonce rien de moins que le très probable futur départ de l'Union de l'Italie (!)...

Soit il me manque des informations majeures sur l'état actuel des relations entre l'Italie et l'Union, soit ce qui me semble relever d'une extrapolation sauvage prête vraiment à sourire, ou le pourrait s'il ne s'agissait d'un sujet sérieux. Surtout aujourd'hui.

Autant nos amis britanniques, par ailleurs passionnants et charmants n'ont jamais eu la fibre européenne, autant je n'en dirais pas autant de l'Italie.

Et je perçois mal en quoi sa culture méditerranéenne constituerait un obstacle à son maintien dans l'Union.

Je me suis intéressé il y a quelques années à la crise grecque, et à ce pays maintenu à bouts de bras au sein de l'Union, ce qui faillit rendre folle l'Allemagne...

Sans être trop long sur le sujet, disons qu'à moins d'une très grossière erreur d'appréciation de ma part, lItalie, même endettée, voire mal gérée, reste infiniment plus riche et plus solvable que la Grèce d'il y a quelques années, où l'état et les services n'existaient pratiquement pas, où la corruption presque omniprésente était "complétée" par une économie grise selon laquelle l'immense majorité des transactions (y-compris immobilières, souvent, se faisaient en espèces, généralement sans rien déclarer à personne...

Si la Grèce, courageusement et avec l'aide de L'Union, a tenu bon, je ne vois pas pourquoi L'Italie quitterait l'Union...


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Zelensky aussi fait arrêter depuis des mois ses opposants, interdire leurs partis et pourchasse les journalistes. Ce n’est pas là-dessus qu’on les départagera, malheureusement.


L'info concernant l'élu russe est facilement vérifiable. Comment fait-on pour vérifier la tienne ?


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2022)

Et nous arrivons, sans respect strict de la chronologie de l'article, à quelques points à peine évoqués ou carrément passés sous silence.

L'Euro, monnaie commune devenue monnaie unique, a résisté à toutes les crises politiques, économiques, financières et diplomatiques de ces dernières années, prouvant ainsi sa solidité à toute épreuve.

Et dans les discussions formelles ou informelles de l'Union Européenne, revient de plus souvent l'idée de la création d'une armée européenne. Dont la raison d'être serait de remplacer progressivement la présence militaire de l'OTAN sur le sol de l'Union Européenne.

Et là, franchement, je ne vois pas comment on peut parler sérieusement de ces sujets sans au minimum évoquer en parallèle au moins la perspective de la création d'un état fédéral européen...

Le bon sens commanderait au minimum d'y penser, à mon humble avis.

Pire que l'oubli de la possibilité d'un fédéralisme européen, dans les origines, les raisons d'être et les objectifs les plus fondamentaux de l'Union Européenne, le mot paix n'apparait que deux ou trois  fois en tout, presque par hasard, aux détours de commentaires succincts sur un livre pourtant jugé "important".

Par ailleurs, de manière plus caricaturale que réellement choquante, après avoir dit que la guerre en Ukraine avait renforcé et ressoudé le clan occidental - et c'est incontestable- l'article nous présente une curieuse hiérarchie qui ferait de l'Union Européenne une structure totalement subordonnée à l'OTAN. L'Alliance Atlantique demeurant sous contrôle américain quasi-exclusif.

Le propos ne me choque pas le moins du monde, et les choses pourraient en effet être et demeurer ainsi. Surtout avec en arrière-plan l'hypothèse de plus en plus crédible de la future création d'une armée européenne qui ferait de l'OTAN un allié de choix, mais plus forcément une autorité supérieure.

D'un certain point de vue, il est tout de même tentant de sourire de cette vision des choses.

Sauf erreur, Macron décrit l'OTAN comme en état de mort cérébrale... Et il semblait difficile de lui donner complètement tort sur ce point...

Pour essayer de faire preuve de raison, disons que l'on pouvait peiner à percevoir l'utilité de l'OTAN depuis la fin de l'URSS et en l'absence de conflit de haute intensité sur le sol européen, impliquant directement une puissance nucléaire, et ayant même été déclenchée par cette dernière...

En effet, l'Union européenne apparaît aujourd'hui plus forte et plus soudée que jamais et retrouve une nouvelle attractivité.

Tout comme l'OTAN, qui ressuscite du fait de la misérable guerre de Poutine.

Différents pays du Nord de de l'Est de l'Europe se pressent pour intégrer l'Union Européenne, ou l'OTAN, voire les deux.

De là à limiter le rôle de l'Union Européenne à une sorte d'antichambre de l'OTAN, ou de marche-pied pour l'entrée dans l'OTAN, soit une sorte de machine à filtrage pour trier, en amont, les futurs meilleurs amis et plus dévoués serviteurs des États-Unis, il y a un pas que pour ma part j'hésiterais à franchir...

Mais bon, le propos est plus amusant que réellement choquant.

Il faut y voir, je crois, une sorte d'extrapolation sauvage ne s'embarrassant pas de nuances d'une situation qui, aujourd'hui, avantage dans tous les domaines un pays plus que n'importe quel autre : les États-Unis.

Dans les domaines économique, militaire, diplomatique, etc...

Cette guerre misérable autant qu'inepte de Poutine aura eu pour conséquence de renforcer l'ensemble du camp occidental et de ses alliés. L'Union Européenne. L'OTAN, que l'on avait presque enterrée.

Mais surtout, le pire d'entre les pires ennemis de Poutine : Les États-Unis.

De ce point de vue, en empruntant un autre cheminement intellectuel, rejoint l'excellente lettre ouverte de Marek Halter à son ami de 30 ans : Vladimir Poutine, déjà cité par @aCLR dans *ce post*.


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2022)

/HS on
HF, c'est exprès 4 ou 5 sauts de ligne entre chaque paragraphe ? C'est un peu beaucoup non ? Ca ne facilite pas vraiment la lecture.
/HS off


----------



## Human-Fly (8 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> /HS on
> HF, c'est exprès 4 ou 5 sauts de ligne entre chaque paragraphe ? C'est un peu beaucoup non ? Ca ne facilite pas vraiment la lecture.
> /HS off



Et là, c'est mieux?


----------



## Romuald (8 Juillet 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Pas encore assez?...


Pas partout, et de toutes façons un seul me semble suffisant or tu en laisses toujours au moins deux


----------



## aCLR (8 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> c'est exprès 4 ou 5 sauts de ligne entre chaque paragraphe ?


Voyons ! C’est pour les paragraphes à longue portée !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> L'info concernant l'élu russe est facilement vérifiable. Comment fait-on pour vérifier la tienne ?


Tu fais comme les Russes, tu prends un VPN réglé sur les U.S pour contourner la censure de l'Union Européenne.

Ou tu es d'une grande mauvaise foi ou tu ne sais pas te servir de Google. Je penche de plus en plus pour la première hypothèse te concernant.

Déjà sans trop se donner de peine :









						L'Ukraine interdit onze partis politiques d'opposition accusés d'être "pro-russes"
					

Volodymyr Zelensky a choisi d’interdire onze partis politiques d’opposition, accusés de diviser et de collaborer avec la Russie.




					www.marianne.net
				












						L’interdiction à effet immédiat de médias pro-russes en Ukraine marque une escalade de la guerre de l’information
					

Sur décret présidentiel, trois médias qualifiés de “pro-Kremlin” ont été privés de licence. Alors que les tensions partisanes s’intensifient en Ukraine, Reporters sans frontières (RSF) s’inquiète d’un usage abusif des sanctions et appelle les autorités à respecter leurs obligations internationales.




					rsf.org
				












						Ukraine : RSF exhorte les autorités à faire cesser toute restriction abusive au travail des journalistes
					

Au moins 9 000 reporters couvrent la guerre en Ukraine. Outre les risques auxquels ils s’exposent sur le front, s’ajoutent des difficultés pour accéder à certains lieux et prendre des images, quand il ne s’agit pas d’interpellations injustifiées. Reporters sans frontières (RSF) dénonce ces abus...




					rsf.org
				




Ce n'est pas propre à la guerre. Novembre 2021 :









						Ukraine: fermeture brutale du «Kyiv Post», l’un des plus anciens journaux du pays
					

En Ukraine, le secteur des médias connaît une onde de choc depuis l'annonce, lundi 8 novembre, de la fermeture du Kyiv Post, l'un des plus anciens journaux du pays, créé en 1995 et la seule publication…




					www.rfi.fr
				




Il n'y a pas plus de presse libre en Ukraine qu'en Russie.

M'enfin, toute la presse occidentale a décidé de jouer les amnésiques sur ce qu'était le gouvernement de Zelensky avant l'offensive Russe.

Comme avec le maire d'Odessa, Gennadiy Trukhanov, qu'elle fait passer pour un ancien "pro-russe" alors qu'il est surtout un truand notoire qui a détourné plusieurs centaines de millions et mis la ville d'Odessa en coupe réglée.









						Odesa Mayor Charged With Corruption, In Latest Criminal Case
					

The mayor of Odesa has been charged with illegally acquiring several plots of land in Ukraine’s largest port city, the latest in a series of criminal cases opened against him.




					www.rferl.org
				












						Paradise Papers: Ukraine crime gang hid proceeds in luxury London flats
					

Details from the Paradise Papers show millions were secretly invested in the UK via offshore firms.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## patxito (9 Juillet 2022)

Je ne vois pas quel rapport peut être fait entre l’interdiction de la propagande ennemie par un pays victime d’une agression, et la condamnation à 7 ans de prison d’un élu par le pays agresseur pour le simple fait de se dire contre la guerre…


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2022)

Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi, je n'ai jamais dit que c'était faux. C'est simplement que tu affirmes un truc, et que c'est à nous de vérifier que c'est vrai. Si quelqu'un veut prouver que tu as tort, c'est à lui d'apporter les preuves. Idem si tu affirmes quelque chose. 
Si tu relis tous mes posts tu remarqueras que je n'ai jamais dit que tu avais tort. Par contre que j'avais un avis différent du tien et que je disais pourquoi, _selon ce que je savais_, oui, ce qui d'ailleurs m'a valu un 'raconte un tissu de conneries' péremptoire que j'ai du te demander, déjà, d'argumenter. Et je te le redemanderai chaque fois que tu affirmeras de façon brut de décoffrage.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Je ne vois pas quel rapport peut être fait entre l’interdiction de la propagande ennemie par un pays victime d’une agression, et la condamnation à 7 ans de prison d’un élu par le pays agresseur pour le simple fait de se dire contre la guerre…


Pour les Russes c’est de la propagande ennemie puisqu’il n’y a pas de guerre, seulement une « opération spéciale » (sic).

Zelensky interdit toute expression d’opposition sous prétexte de propagande.

La différence c’est qu’en bon occidental, tu trouves normal ce qui se passe à Kiev mais pas à Moscou. À Kiev ou dès avant l’offensive Russe, les gens qui exprimaient une opinion divergente était menacés et parfois assassinés.

Mirotvorets

"En 2015, le Centre Mirotvorets diffuse sur son site des informations détaillées reatives à diverses personnalités opposées au gouvernement ukrainien, parmi lesquelles Alexander PEKLUSHENKO, ancien membre du Parlement, gouverneur de la région de Zaporizhia et membre du Parti des régions de Viktor IANOUKOVITCH ; Mikhail CHECHETOV et Oleg KALASHNIKOV, deux anciens membres du Parlement sous l’étiquette du même parti, et Oles BUZINA un journaliste d'opposition . En quelques mois, tous les quatre sont tués ou se suicident de manière suspecte : le 26 février 2015, Alexander Peklushenko est retrouvé mort par balles ; le 28 février 2015, Mikhail CHECHETOV « tombe » de la fenêtre de son appartement du 17ème étage. Le 15 avril, Oleg Kalashnikov est tué dans la rue, et le 16 avril 2015 : Oles Buzina est abattu devant son immeuble."

"Le 7 mai 2016, dans le même genre, le Centre Mirotvorets publie sur son site les données personnelles de 4508 journalistes et membres de médias nationaux et internationaux22 ayant été accrédités pour travailler sur le terriroire des Républiques autoproclamées de Donetsk et Lougansk . Les 20 et 21 mai 2016, cette liste est complétée par plusieurs centaines d’autres noms. Parmi les personnes répertoriées figurent des journalistes de CNN, de l’Agence France-Presse (AFP), de Reuters, mais aussi de la BBC, du New York Times, de Vice News et d’Al Jazeera . La publication de l’ensemble de ces données, extraites de la base de données du ministère de la Sécurité d’État de la « République populaire de Donetsk » , est accompagnée d’un commentaire du Centre Mirotvorets dans lequel celui-ci explique ne pas savoir quelles seront les conséquences de cette divulgation mais que celle-ci s’avérait nécessaire du fait que ces journalistes coopéraient avec des combattants issus d’organisations terroristes ."

(…)

"Le 03 juin 2016, lors d'une conférence de presse, le président ukrainian Petro POROCHENKO condamne la publication de données personnelles relatives à des journalistes, mais souligne que le site de Mirotvorets dépend du Service de sécurité sur lequel il a une influence très limitée. Le SBU estime quant à lui que Mirotvorets n’a pas violé la Constitution ukrainienne."

"Sur le plateau du Shuster Live, un talk-show ukrainien, Anton GUERACHENKO explique aux journalistes « ...s’ils font leur travail honnêtement, en rapportant la vérité, ils n’ont rien à craindre... ». Le ministre de l’Information, Iouriy Stets, réaffirme pour sa part son attachement à la liberté de la presse mais met en garde les journalistes travaillant en zone de guerre, leur travail revenant à « légitimer des organisations terroristes »."

Ce n’est pas un organisme à la solde du Kremlin qui raconte tout ça, mais un rapport officiel de l’OFPRA.



			https://www.ofpra.gouv.fr/sites/default/files/atoms/files/1804_ukr_le_site_mitotvorets.pdf
		











						Les journalistes de guerre malmenés par l’Ukraine
					

« Nous publions cette liste, car il est important de comprendre que ces journalistes collaborent avec des combattants terroristes. » Le ton est donné. Sans donner plus de justifications, le 10 mai, ce…




					www.rfi.fr
				












						Je ne suis pas une terroriste... - La Presse+
					

Je ne suis pas une terroriste. Du moins, mon nom ne figure pas sur la liste noire des journalistes « scélérats » ayant été accrédités par les autorités de la République populaire de Donetsk – région séparatiste de l’est de l’Ukraine où une guerre d’intensité v




					plus.lapresse.ca


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La différence c’est qu’en bon occidental, tu trouves normal ce qui se passe à Kiev mais pas à Moscou.


Bien entendu ! Je suis aussi un "bon" occidental ... pour l'agressé et contre l'agresseur ! J'ai choisi mon camp !
Trop facile de dire "je choisis le camp des victimes !" pour éluder la question ! Sois plus catégorique au lieu de faire des circonvolutions - tu me fais penser à mon poilu qui hésite 10 fois avant de savoir s'il veut sortir ou entrer !  
Les russes m'ont pourri ma jeunesse et je leur en veux encore aujourd'hui ! Amen !


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> et membre du Parti des régions de Viktor IANOUKOVITCH ;



Un type moyen "viktor janoukovitch"









						Viktor Ianoukovytch — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org
				




Parmi ses méfaits....

Le Tribunal de l'Union européenne rejette, en septembre 2016, le recours que Viktor Ianoukovytch avait déposé contre le gel de ses avoirs55. Le 28 avril 2017, le procureur général, Iouri Loutsenko annonce le rapatriement vers l'Ukraine de 1,4 milliard d'euros qu'il a détournés, somme qui sera utilisée pour les aides sociales pour la guerre du Donbass56.

Détourner 1,4 milliard d' euros, apparament a son unique profit (gel de ses avoirs) ... chapeau !!!!! c'est pas "p'tit joueur" !!


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2022)

@moon : le rapport de l'OFPRA et les articles que tu cites datent au mieux de 2016. Zelenski a été élu en 2019. Donc tout ce que tu prouves est qu'avant lui ça se passait mal pour les journalistes enquétant dans le Donbass. C'est peut-être encore le cas depuis son élection, mais peut-être pas, et ce n'est pas ce que tus dis dans ton post qui va nous éclairer.


----------



## lamainfroide (9 Juillet 2022)

patlek a dit:


> Détourner 1,4 milliard d' euros, apparament a son unique profit (gel de ses avoirs) ... chapeau !!!!! c'est pas "p'tit joueur" !!


Quand je pense que j'ai pris une rouste la fois où j'ai piqué 10 francs dans le porte monnaie de ma mère.
Ça vaudrait le coup que j'aille expliquer à mon père que non j'étais pas l'ennemi public n°1 (s'il s'en souvient encore).


----------



## boninmi (9 Juillet 2022)

@Moonwalker , arrête de nous prendre pour des perdreaux de l'année, pour des littérateurs bobos ou on ne sait pas quoi.
On n'est pas pour les conneries qu'on pu faire certains ukrainiens, néo nazis ou pas, Zelensky ou pas. On est contre une agression injustifiable, malgré ta solide érudition. Raconte nous aussi par le menu le mouvement Maknoviste. Quant au fait que la population russe, dans sa majorité, soutiendrait Poutine ... La population allemande, dans sa majorité, soutenait qui déjà ? Ah, c'est vrai, ça n'a aucun rapport. L'état de l'opinion dans une dictature, tu es capable de l'apprécier de ton fauteuil. Allez, vas-y, encore quinze pages. L'important, c'est que tu aies le dernier mot.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2022)

On ne parle pas de Ianoukovytch mais d'un simple membre de son parti politique. Parti qui était parfaitement légal jusqu'à il y a peu. Encore une fois, tu tapes à côté.

J'ai déjà donné plus haut le pédigrée de Zelensky. Mais c'est connu, la guerre favorise la liberté de la presse. Le site existe toujours et continue son œuvre. Il a même enregistré Henry Kissinger.

C'est vous qui parlez tout le temps de justification. Ça n'est pas mon propos. À croire que vous voulez vous auto-convaincre.

Je vais vous laisser à vos mono-analyses, vos news Otan/AFP et la reprise sans fin des communiqués d'institutions kievistes.



thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les russes m'ont pourri ma jeunesse et je leur en veux encore aujourd'hui !




C'était quoi le problème ? T'avais de la famille dans la Légion Flamande et ils ne sont pas revenus du front Est ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'était quoi le problème ? T'avais de la famille dans la Légion Flamande et ils ne sont pas revenus du front Est ?


Là, tu vois, tu m'as fait prendre conscience de ma "limite" ... Je croyais naïvement pouvoir rigoler de tout, être un "petit" maître de l'auto-dérision ... Mais non ! Cette limite, tu viens de me la faire franchir !
L'insulte gratuite de trop, en quelque sorte !


----------



## patlek (9 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On ne parle pas de Ianoukovytch mais d'un simple membre de son parti politique. Parti qui était parfaitement légal jusqu'à il y a peu. Encore une fois, tu tapes à côté.



Pourquoi je ne pourrais pas parler de ianoukovytch???

Sn détournement d' argent, est quand meme d'une somme hyper impressionnante... 1,4 milliard d' euros !!! C' est absolument gigantesque. A ce stade là, c' est plus un "homme politique" , on est plus proche du mafioso.
Et que dans le sillage d'un mafioso, et il a pas du détourné une somme aussi hallucinante, sans qu'autour de lui, il y ait eut d' autres participant, complices,  et complicités et graissage de pattes et tout.
Ares , qu'il y ait des assassinats au sein de son entourage. Il est possible que tout ne soit pas politique, et que ça puisse relever d' actes crapuleux. A voir...


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Là, tu vois, tu m'as fait prendre conscience de ma "limite" ... Je croyais naïvement pouvoir rigoler de tout, être un "petit" maître de l'auto-dérision ... Mais non ! Cette limite, tu viens de me la faire franchir !
> L'insulte gratuite de trop, en quelque sorte !



Oh là ! Comme il y va le vieux. Tu balances ça :


thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Les russes m'ont pourri ma jeunesse et je leur en veux encore aujourd'hui ! Amen !



Du coup je m'interroge : qu'ont bien pu faire ces Russes stationnés à des milliers de kilomètres pour *gâcher ta jeunesse* de petit Belge ? 

D'un Lituaniens, d'un Allemand de l'Est, d'un Hongrois, etc. je vois assez l'idée, et j'aurais tendance à abonder, mais avec la nuance qu'il s'agissait plus de "Soviétiques" que de Russes, mais d'un Belge, qui plus est, confortablement installé à l'abris du parapluie nucléaire de l'OTAN ? À part de la mauvaise vodka d'importation ou une allergie au caviar… j'ai du mal à assimiler le concept.

Donc j'imagine "tonton la honte" qui raconte ses exploits vert-de-gris dans l'hiver oriental au petit The Big fasciné et la photo du héros casqué avec le Lion flamand sur la cheminée pendant que tatie tricote une écharpe jaune et noire. Complètement intoxiqué, il devient parachutiste, s'imaginant sauter sur la Poméranie pour bouter le Russe hors d'Europe. Au final, il s'emmerde à picoler dans sa caserne entre deux sauts d'exercice. _Le désert des Tartares_, sans le désert et avec un "américain" frites. Avec la Dissuasion, on s'emmerde comme des rats morts des deux côtés du rideau de fer.

Mais j'imagine, ho ! J'imagine. Totale fiction. Un vrai roman de gare.

C'est vrai que ça n'a pas été leur fête à la libération aux collabos belges et pas drôle du tout pour leurs familles dans les années qui ont suivi :



			https://www.cairn.info/revue-le-mouvement-social-2017-4-page-93.htm
		


Il y a même eut des discussions il y a quelques temps sur une loi pour réhabiliter ou indemniser ces "héros" (je ne sais trop en quoi cela a tourné). Un peu comme ont fait Iouchtchenko, Porochenko et Zelensky avec Stepan Bandera, Roman Choukhevytch et leurs acolytes. Qui se ressemble s'assemble ? Chassez le naturel… ? Un jour une statue à Staf Declercq ?

"Nazis pendant les guerres, catholiques entre elles, vous oscillez sans cesse du fusil au missel" (Brel - Les Flamingants)

Brrr… 

En France on a bien l'emprunt Russe qui nous l'a mise profonde. Beaucoup de familles bourgeoises ont conservé ces documents avec nostalgie et un arrière fond d'anti-bolchevisme et une méfiance pour tout ce qui vient du Kremlin pas Bicêtre. Les prolos étaient plutôt pro-russes jusqu'aux événements de Budapest. Après, bien sûr, l'amitié des peuples chenillée, ça passait moins en dehors du PCF.

J'y pense : vous aviez des actions dans les casinos de Cuba ? Ça peut aussi expliquer cette jeunesse gâchée par les vilains Russes (ça me vient parce que j'ai revu le Parrain II l'autre soir).


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vais vous laisser à vos mono-analyses, vos news Otan/AFP et la reprise sans fin des communiqués d'institutions kievistes.




Non non, @Moonwalker, reste là. 

Je vais (encore) prendre ta défense.


Il t'avait été demandé, non sans insistance et non sans justification de laisser de côté les insultes, injures, et autre vocabulaire obscène ou ordurier : c'est fait.
J'y vois soit un heureux hasard, soit un effort de ta part, et dans la deuxième hypothèse je considère qu'il va se soi qu'un effort de notre part serait souhaitable aussi, par réciprocité.

Et ce, même si tes critiques à l'égard de nos opinions voire à l'égard de certains d'entre-nous restent dures.

Outre la liberté d'expression que je défends, je considère que tout n'est pas à mettre à la poubelle dans ta démarche intellectuelle, si critiquables que puissent être les conclusions (même à titre provisoire) que tu en tires.


Et puis tu n'as pas répondu à ce que je pensais de l'article que tu m'as judicieusement conseillé... 

Un point de vue, même très critique, me conviendra, du moment que ton propos reste civilisé.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> On est contre une agression injustifiable, malgré ta solide érudition.




Je suis d'accord avec ton post ; je l'ai même "liké".

Mais l'extrait que je cite permettra peut-être, dans le meilleur des cas, lever comme une sorte de malentendu entre @Moonwalker, qui ne cherche pas à se justifier (dixit l'intéressé), et nous. 

Tu dois parler de son érudition avec une pointe de malice, je suppose.  

Parlons de son érudition lorsqu'il parle de littérature, de bande dessinée, de cinéma, de théâtre, de musique, etc... 
OK. 

Là, sauf erreur d'appréciation de ma part, il parle comme un "pro", comme on dit parfois. 
Si j'ai lu (à peu près) correctement ses posts, son niveau est celui d'un enseignant-chercheur en Histoire. 
Peu importe le détail et je n'en ai d'ailleurs jamais parlé avec lui, mals ça doit être agrégation ou doctorat en Histoire, ou les deux, ou l'un ou l'autre avec l'HDR... 
Enfin, en gros, c'est ce niveau là. 

De là vient, je crois, le fait qu'il réagisse très rarement "à chaud" à l'actualité, contrairement à la plupart d'entre-nous. 
Il répond par la prise de recul, la mise en perspective, les références, l'argumentation structurée, etc... 
Bref avec un savoir, une information et une méthodologie qui ne sont pas les nôtres. 
D'où le fait que certains de ses posts nous semblent plus froids que les nôtres. 

Mals ça, ça va. 

Autrefois, j'ai eu la grande chance de compter parmi mes camarades des historiens, dont l'écrasante majorité était très nettement plus "progressiste" que @Moonwalker. 
Mais c'est son droit de ne pas l'être. 


Ce qui me gêne davantage dans le positionnement de @Moonwalker, c'est que dans son habitude de critiquer ou dénoncer en prenant parti le moins possible, il finit par pencher "du mauvais côté", du moins selon ma perception des choses. 

Car à force de critiquer l'Union Européenne, l'OTAN, les États-Unis, voire les dirigeants ukrainiens, il penche "mécaniquement" du côté de Poutine, ne serait-ce que par défaut, et donc sans en être nécessairement un adepte. 


@Moonwalker, je vais supposer que tu restes un occidental vivant en France. 
Toi qui parlais récemment d'abris anti-atomiques... Si tu te prends dans les prochain mois ou années une bombe sur la tronche, ce que je ne te souhaite pas... Dans l'hypothèse la plus probable, la bombe aura été envoyée par l'OTAN ou ses alliés ? Ou par la Russie ? 

Par ailleurs, je te crois sur parole lorsque tu dis qu'en pareil cas le camp dont tu sens solidaire est toujours celui des victimes. 
Tu les vois où, les victimes, là ? 
Et je pense surtout aux victimes civiles. Les enfants, y-compris chez eux, ou dans les écoles, et même dans les hôpitaux pédiatriques. Mais aussi les personnes âgées, malades, handicapées, ou les femmes enceintes, ou toute autre personne personne en situation de grande vulnérabilité. 
Moi, je les vois presque à 100%, ou au moins dans une écrasante majorité du côté ukrainien. 

@boninmi à raison quand il dit qu'au-delà de l'érudition des uns et des autres, il faut choisir son camp. 
Et il y a bien un agresseur et un agressé. 
Il y a bien un dictateur, Poutine, qui déteste l'Occident et la démocratie. 
Je ne suis pas dans son camp, mais dans l'autre. Si imparfait qu'il soit. Je m'en fiche. 
Le camp de la démocratie au sens le plus large, soit l'Ukraine, l'UE, l'OTAN, et leurs alliés. 


Je terminerai par un proverbe en forme de parabole...


"L'imbécile regarde un arbre et dit :" c'est un arbre."
L'homme qui réfléchit regarde un arbre et dit : "non, ce n'est pas un arbre."
Le sage regarde un arbre et dit : "C'est un arbre." 

Je vous rassure, je ne vais pas m'octroyer le rôle du sage. Celui de l'imbécile suffira à mon bonheur.  
Par contre, @Moonwalker, je te donne sans la moindre hésitation le rôle de l'homme qui réfléchit. 




Bloc de spoiler



Pour le rôle du sage, je verrais bien @thebiglebowsky !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> ... ...  avec le Lion flamand sur la cheminée pendant que tatie tricote une écharpe jaune et noire ...


 ... Demain, 11 juillet, fête de la communauté flamande en Belgique et commémoration de la bataille des éperons d'or en 1302 ! 

Suis prêt ! ... écharpe jaune et noire de tatie, petit lion en peluche, "goedendag" en plastic et direction Courtrai pour les cérémonies ! 

Moon ... T'es le bienvenu si t'es de passage !!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> ... Demain, 11 juillet, fête de la communauté flamande en Belgique et commémoration de la bataille des éperons d'or en 1302 !
> 
> Suis prêt ! ... écharpe jaune et noire de tatie, petit lion en peluche, "goedendag" en plastic et direction Courtrai pour les cérémonies !
> 
> Moon ... T'es le bienvenu si t'es de passage !!!!




Le rôle du sage dans mon post précédent, tu l'as !!!...


----------



## Polo35230 (10 Juillet 2022)

Et ben moi, je vais faire bref. Je pense qu’on peut être cultivé, brillant, avoir une (très) bonne plume, et même parfois de l’humour, mais être également un parfait c****d. 
Et je ne parle pas de prises de positions politiques ou autres, mais de relations avec les autres…

Bon, c'est vrai que ça marche aussi dans l’autre sens: On peut être un parfait c****d, ne pas être cultivé, ni brillant, etc…
Pour certains, j’en fais certainement partie. 

Petite réflexion ne ciblant personne, bien sûr!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Juillet 2022)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, c'est vrai que ça marche aussi dans l’autre sens: On peut être un parfait c****d, ne pas être cultivé, ni brillant, etc…
> Pour certains, j’en fais certainement partie.


T'en fais pas ! T'es pas tout seul !   
Mais nous, au moins ... on le sait et on l'accepte !


----------



## patxito (10 Juillet 2022)

La guerre en Ukraine vue de Washington : une opportunité pour réaffirmer sa puissance
					

Lorsque la guerre en Ukraine a débuté, elle est d’abord apparue comme une épine dans le pied pour Washington. Un imprévu qui tombe mal et détourne de la priorité : la rivalité avec la Chine. Mais, passées les premières hésitations, l'administration Biden a fait d’un problème une opportunité.




					www.radiofrance.fr


----------



## Nouvoul (10 Juillet 2022)

Je me demande pourquoi je suis (surveille serait trop polémique !) ce fil   
1) Quand je vois, j'ai vu, depuis des mois toutes les photos (non truquées) des destructions des villes et villages d'Ukraine (avec sans doute quelques "erreurs" de la part des tirs ukrainiens (ceci dit pour ne pas choquer la sensibilité moonwalkérienne), et sans  même imaginer la souffrance des habitants, comme on dit, y'a pas photo, une bonne part de ce pays est tabula rasa pour la satisfaction d'un malade (surtout ne pas dire fou, ça pourrait mal être interprété).
2) 20 000 lignes écrites par MW à ce sujet, quelque soit son pedigree intellectuel, je m'interroge quand même sur ses motivations: pourquoi s'épancher ad nauseam, ici, sur un forum plutôt orienté Mac; et sous prétexte d'équilibre entre opinions donne toujours la sienne penchant généralement plutôt du côté qui lui permet d'embrouiller davantage nos cerveaux d'occidentaux décérébrés par la télé, les sites d'infos assez fiables (mais occidentaux rétorquera-t'il).
Pourquoi ne propose-t'il pas toutes ses analyses ailleurs que sur un site "Mac" ? Mystère.
A moins qu'il intervienne ailleurs, mais je ne vais pas chercher


----------



## boninmi (10 Juillet 2022)

Nouvoul a dit:


> Je me demande pourquoi je suis (surveille serait trop polémique !) ce fil
> 1) Quand je vois, j'ai vu, depuis des mois toutes les photos (non truquées) des destructions des villes et villages d'Ukraine (avec sans doute quelques "erreurs" de la part des tirs ukrainiens (ceci dit pour ne pas choquer la sensibilité moonwalkérienne), et sans  même imaginer la souffrance des habitants, comme on dit, y'a pas photo, une bonne part de ce pays est tabula rasa pour la satisfaction d'un malade (surtout ne pas dire fou, ça pourrait mal être interprété).
> 2) 20 000 lignes écrites par MW à ce sujet, quelque soit son pedigree intellectuel, je m'interroge quand même sur ses motivations: pourquoi s'épancher ad nauseam, ici, sur un forum plutôt orienté Mac; et sous prétexte d'équilibre entre opinions donne toujours la sienne penchant généralement plutôt du côté qui lui permet d'embrouiller davantage nos cerveaux d'occidentaux décérébrés par la télé, les sites d'infos assez fiables (mais occidentaux rétorquera-t'il).
> Pourquoi ne propose-t'il pas toutes ses analyses ailleurs que sur un site "Mac" ? Mystère.
> A moins qu'il intervienne ailleurs, mais je ne vais pas chercher


Il intervient ici parce qu'il est membre historique bien installé dans ce forum, y compris dans les forums techniques, où il est compétent.
Ses motivations sont qu'il a envie de s'exprimer, et qu'il aime avoir le dernier mot. Peut-être ne perçoit-il pas, ou se moque-t-il, de son côté donneur de leçon, irritant pour d'autres intervenants. 
Il arrive que ses goûts se rapprochent des miens dans d'autres domaines. Je crains que ce ne soit pas le cas dans celui des idées.


----------



## aCLR (10 Juillet 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Il intervient ici


Et toi ?! Tu interviens ici parce que tu es un nioube affichant fièrement 100 messages au compteur – la limite fixée par notre administrateur préféré pour temporiser les newbies venus se faire écharper par les derniers piliers du bar – ou bien le même genre de prosélyte que notre Osiris en panne de fidèles ?!

C’est la différence fondamentale entre un espace d’entraide technique et un espace d’échange ! Dispenser des connaissances informatiques est une conversation à sens unique. Et pour le reste des connaissances acquises ou à venir, les partager en public oblige à l’échange, peu importe l’attrait ou le dégoût qu’elles provoquent chez l’autre.

Celui dont on ne prononce le nom sous peine d’être frappé par son Ankh, avait dès l’ouverture du sujet vu sa destinée, la buvette du comptoir. Il s’est longtemps retenu d’y intervenir préférant envoyer son vizir. L’exclusion temporaire de ce dernier obligea sa déité à prendre le taureau par les cornes.

Et maintenant ? Tu gueules ! Enfin… Ton comparse et toi gueulez ! Mais trouvez-vous une tronche à même de tenir tête à son argumentaire ou imitez son comportement passé, mince à la fin !


----------



## patlek (11 Juillet 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> qu'il aime avoir le dernier mot.



Hé hé... il n' est pas le seul!!!!

Il y a bibi aussi!


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Et toi ?! Tu interviens ici parce que tu es un nioube affichant fièrement 100 messages au compteur – la limite fixée par notre administrateur préféré pour temporiser les newbies venus se faire écharper par les derniers piliers du bar – ou bien le même genre de prosélyte que notre Osiris en panne de fidèles ?!
> 
> C’est la différence fondamentale entre un espace d’entraide technique et un espace d’échange ! Dispenser des connaissances informatiques est une conversation à sens unique. Et pour le reste des connaissances acquises ou à venir, les partager en public oblige à l’échange, peu importe l’attrait ou le dégoût qu’elles provoquent chez l’autre.
> 
> ...


Oui, on peut chambrer, mais on peut le faire sans être suffisant, méprisant, voire insultant vis à vis des autres intervenants.
Je n'ai pas vu dans la charte qu'il fallait être HPI pour intervenir à "La Terrasse"...
Ah, le complexe de supériorité des intellectuels!


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2022)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Oui, on peut chambrer, mais on peut le faire sans être suffisant, méprisant, voire insultant vis à vis des autres intervenants.
> Je n'ai pas vu dans la charte qu'il fallait être HPI pour intervenir à "La Terrasse"...
> Ah, le complexe de supériorité des intellectuels!




Ce post me semble sympathique, comme son auteur qui me semble l'être aussi.  
Sans être le mieux placé pour te répondre, je te donne mon point de vue, parce que je fréquente les lieux depuis longtemps.

En général, les sujets de la Terrasse sont légers et assez drôles.
Plus rarement, ils peuvent être plus sérieux.
Mais ici, pour la guerre en Ukraine comme pour la Covid-19, les sujets sont tellement sérieux et aussi tellement envahissants dans nos esprits et dans notre quotidien qu'il est (généralement) impossible d'en parler autrement que sérieusement.
Et, pour être franc, comme d'autres l'ont dit avant moi, ces espaces spécifiques de la Terrasse ressemblent à s'y méprendre à "des petits coins de comptoirs". Des sujets sensibles.
Après, je ne sais pas s'il est nécessaire d'être "un intellectuel" pour intervenir dans ces sujets. Ou s'il faut être HPI.
J'espère bien que non !
Ces threads sont ouverts à tout le monde et aucun niveau pré-requis n'est exigé avant de se lancer dans ces sujets.
Par contre, et là, vraiment, je n'engage que mon propre point de vue, dès lors que le sujet est grave, triste, anxiogène et qui plus est complexe par certains aspects, une approche légère ou rigolote me semble impossible, sauf exception, ou pour un petit trait d'humour si le contexte le permet. 
En ce qui me concerne, et sans jamais être à l'abri d'une erreur, loin de là, j'essaie de fournir des efforts pour ne pas poster n'importe quoi pour un sujet de ce type. Dans la mesure de mes propres possibilités. 

Et s'agissant de la possibilité de chambrer les autres sans être suffisant, méprisant, voire insultant, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi.
Mais il me semble que pour l'instant, nous y sommes.
Croisons les doigts pour que ça dure... Au moins un peu... 

Voilà comment je vois les choses, tes questions étant parfaitement légitimes.


----------



## ScapO (11 Juillet 2022)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Oui, on peut chambrer, mais on peut le faire sans être suffisant, méprisant, voire insultant vis à vis des autres intervenants.
> Je n'ai pas vu dans la charte qu'il fallait être HPI pour intervenir à "La Terrasse"...
> Ah, le complexe de supériorité des intellectuels!


Slt,

c'est vrai que dans ton intervention plus haut ton propos ne se veut ni méprisant ni insultant ...
Ha ben non c'est vrai , tu viens de le souligner , " tu chambrais" ... la bonne vieille excuse à 2 balles que l'on ressort chaque fois que l'on vient de se faire attrapper le doigt dans le pot de confiote et lorsque l'on pas les burnes pour aller se faire un frontal à l'intéressé....


----------



## Polo35230 (11 Juillet 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> c'est vrai que dans ton intervention plus haut ton propos ne se veut ni méprisant ni insultant ...
> Ha ben non c'est vrai , tu viens de le souligner , " tu chambrais" ... la bonne vieille excuse à 2 balles que l'on ressort chaque fois que l'on vient de se faire attrapper le doigt dans le pot de confiote et lorsque l'on pas les burnes pour aller se faire un frontal à l'intéressé....


Sur le plan du chambrage, tu as raison. Je ne chambrais pas. J'étais sérieux.
Et je n'ai jamais prétendu que je chambrais dans mon post précédent. Relis le!
Donc, par le fait, pour la "bonne vieille excuse à 2 balles", ça me fait sourire.   
C'est vrai que je n'étais pas dans l'esprit du forum.
C'est vrai aussi qu'à la relecture, j'ai voulu changer le mot qui peut poser problème. C'était excessif. Mais, c'était trop tard pour le modifier.
Quand je parle du "complexe de supériorité des intellectuels", là aussi, ce n'est pas ce que je voulais dire, étant conscient de leur apport. J'aurais dû dire "des intellectuels du forum" 
Je ne m'excuserai pas.
J'étais tout simplement excédé par les propos de MW qui me semblaient insultants vis à vis d'un participant (même si ça pouvait ressembler à du Audiard)
Maintenant, c'est vrai que mes posts n'ont rien à voir avec le sujet.

Bon, je vous laisse...


----------



## patxito (11 Juillet 2022)

Tout vient à point à qui sait attendre, les collabos finissant mal en général…

Parler d’attentat alors qu’il s’agit d’un acte de résistance est cela dit totalement inapproprié…









						Guerre en Ukraine : un attentat déjoué contre un chef de l'occupation russe à Kherson
					

Les autorités d'occupation russe de la région ukrainienne de Kherson, conquise par Moscou, ont affirmé lundi avoir...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2022)

Noooonnnnnn !!!!
​


----------



## patlek (11 Juillet 2022)

Mot !


WINNER!!!!!



Rhhhhhoooooooo.....






Le capitaine Bligh a encore sévi!!!!






Moi qui comptait coincer moonwalker au jeu "c'es quoi ce film?"


----------



## peyret (11 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 262253
> 
> 
> Noooonnnnnn !!!!
> ​


Qui a banni un membre inscrit en 2006.... ?   on aimait bien lire ces posts....


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Juillet 2022)

peyret a dit:


> Qui a banni un membre inscrit en 2006.... ?   on aimait bien lire ces posts....


Du grand Moon !   La F1 du forum ... toujours plus vite, toujours plus loin ... toujours à freiner de plus en plus tard dans les courbes ... Et maintenant, il s'est pris le mur ! 
J'espère que ce sera vraiment temporaire dans notre intérêt à tous - il aidait beaucoup dans les forums techniques - et dans l'intérêt même du forum au risque d'une désertification rapide des fils les plus intéressants de la terrasse !
J'avais pris l'habitude de lire Moon entre les lignes et d'occulter tant que faire se peut, ses excès !
En fait, il me manque déjà ...  ... ce con !


----------



## ScapO (11 Juillet 2022)

Tout comme toi thebig , il me manque déjà.


----------



## boninmi (11 Juillet 2022)

Dire que je l'ai quasiment défendu dans mon dernier post  
Aurait-il eu des mots avec les *gras* ?
Aurait-il demandé lui même d'être banni pour partir en vacances avec Jura ?


----------



## peyret (11 Juillet 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Aurait-il demandé lui même d'être banni pour partir en vacances avec Jura ?


----------



## Human-Fly (11 Juillet 2022)

Inscrit en 2006, il était en train de devenir une star.
Il devenait une "dark star" pour de bon.

Pour l'instant, je ne sais pas du tout pourquoi il est banni, mais j'espère que c'est provisoire.

Ce n'était pas mon ami, alors que personnellement je l'aurais souhaité.
C'était pratiquement mon meilleur ennemi... 

J'espère que tu vas vite revenir pour que nous puissions échanger nos points de vue respectifs...
Pour tout sujet sérieux de la Terrasse, il me fallait pour te contredire soigner (dans la mesure du possible) mes sources, mes références, mes argumentations...
Bref, tu m'obligerais à essayer de livrer le meilleur de moi-même... Ou du moins pas le pire de moi-même.

Je tombais (très) rarement d'accord avec toi, mais tu tirais les débats du Bar vers le haut. Avec autant de facilité et de talent que @thebiglebowsky les tire vers la rigolade...

Et puis il y avait ce fameux article sur l'Union Européenne et l'OTAN, au sujet duquel j'avais fini par te donner mon point de vue.
La lecture approfondie et la réponse m'avaient pris quelques heures...
Pas très sympa de ta part de t'être pris un ban avant même de m'avoir répondu !!!... 

Bref, tu me manques aussi. 

Reviens vite !!!...


----------



## aCLR (11 Juillet 2022)

L’actualité du banni macgéen !


Suite à un signalement du message 896 et après avoir reçu l’avis de modérateurs plus calés que votre ignorant de service pour les questions historiques, il a été décidé d’interdire MW de réponse dans ce sujet jusqu’à la rentrée – les intervenants à la petite semelle trouveront là un répit appréciable – et s’est ajouté une exclusion temporaire des forums d’une durée de sept jours – car il lui avait été demandé en privé de stopper ses écarts de langage sous peine de ban.


Vous pouvez maintenant revenir à l’actualité du conflit ukrainien et stopper ce hors-sujet. Je vous concède cependant qu’il manque au forum un visuel assorti d’un titre vous permettant de distinguer clairement un banni permanent d’un exclu temporaire. Ce n’est hélas pas la seule chose qui pêche ici. Cela vous aurait évité une sortie larmoyante qui bon an mal an ne manquera pas de toucher l’intéressé.


Sur ce, bon débat !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> L’actualité du banni macgéen !
> Suite à un signalement du message 896 ...


 ... Et m..... c'était le message qui me "visait" avec le tonton vert-de-gris, la tatie qui tricotait l'écharpe noire et jaune et le lion des Flandres sur la cheminée ... 

Du véritable Audiard comme avait mentionné un membre du forum ...

Celui qui a signalé ce message à la modération partait vraisemblablement d'un "bon sentiment" à mon égard et je l'en remercie ... 

Mais surtout qu'il ne s'en fasse pas ... j'ai la dérision assez épaisse que pour résister à beaucoup de choses ! Surtout venant de Moon !

D'ailleurs, je lui avais répondu dans le message 899 en l'invitant à m'accompagner à la commémoration de la bataille des Eperons d'Or en 1302 ... 

Maintenant, je suis assez ennuyé du fait que Moon était devenu un personnage récurrent dans mon thread à poilus ... Mais bon ! 7 jours, c'est pas très long ! 

Et n'oublions pas ... "That's all folk" !


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Sur ce, bon débat !



Ha oui, mais çà marche pas comme ça!

Le secret d' une bonne polémique: Pour avoir une bonne polémique, il faut au moins deux participants, campant sur des positions opposées.
Ensuite... c' est le match!!!!
Argument... contre argument... contestation... argument... cintre argument...

pic!... poc!... pic!... poc!... pic!... poc!...

Moon est coincé en fond de court... va t'il réussir à remonter au filet...???

Nouvel argument!

On dirait que Moon parvient a se dégager de sa mauvaise posture!!

Cotre agumentation!!!

Pic!... poc!... pic!!!... poc!!!

Voilà plusieurs semaine que le match est engagé, et aucun des protagonistes ne semble faiblir!!!

Ha!... intervention de l' arbitre....
(que il y en a un qui l'appelle "le capitaine Bligh)

Les joueurs sont stupéfaits!!!


----------



## patxito (12 Juillet 2022)

Ukraine: d’importants bombardements dans la région occupée de Kherson
					

L’Ukraine a annoncé mardi avoir frappé des unités militaires et un dépôt de munitions russes dans la région occupée de Kherson (Sud), où les autorités d’occupation russes ont fait état de sept personnes tuées.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## boninmi (12 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> L’actualité du banni macgéen !
> 
> 
> Suite à un signalement du message 896 et après avoir reçu l’avis de modérateurs plus calés que votre ignorant de service pour les questions historiques, il a été décidé d’interdire MW de réponse dans ce sujet jusqu’à la rentrée – les intervenants à la petite semelle trouveront là un répit appréciable – et s’est ajouté une exclusion temporaire des forums d’une durée de sept jours – car il lui avait été demandé en privé de stopper ses écarts de langage sous peine de ban.
> ...


Le signalement, c'est pas moi !
Le banni peut-il encore lire les messages ou est-il interdit de connexion ?
C'est vrai que des fois on aimerait plus de détails sur cette procédure de bannissement.


----------



## Polo35230 (12 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Suite à un signalement du message 896 et après avoir reçu l’avis de modérateurs plus calés que votre ignorant de service pour les questions historiques, il a été décidé d’interdire MW de réponse dans ce sujet jusqu’à la rentrée – les intervenants à la petite semelle trouveront là un répit appréciable –



J’ai dit ce que j’avais à dire en réaction au post 896.
Oui, je n’aime pas MW dans sa façon de s’adresser aux autres.  Mais ça s'arrête là!

Autrement, je sens comme une pointe de regret dans ta façon de te désolidariser des autres modos…


----------



## aCLR (12 Juillet 2022)

Quand je dis


aCLR a dit:


> stopper ce hors-sujet


Que ne comprenez-vous pas ?


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Que ne comprenez-vous pas ?




mmmmmrrrrrrrr... ... une mutinerie!!!?


----------



## boninmi (12 Juillet 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Sur ce, bon débat !





aCLR a dit:


> Quand je dis
> 
> Que ne comprenez-vous pas ?



Qu'il y ait vraiment lieu à débat, peut-être ...
... et que je dois revenir au sujet, qui est l'actualité du conflit, avec de l'information, malgré quelques doutes sur sa fiabilité. Russes et Ukrainiens s'accusent mutuellement de "terrorisme" :









						Ukraine: Kiev frappe les Russes dans le sud, discussions prochaines entre Moscou et Ankara
					

L'Ukraine a annoncé mardi avoir frappé dans la nuit les forces russes dans la région occupée de Kherson, dans le sud du pays, les autorités d'occupation russes l'accusant d'avoir touché des maisons.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## patlek (12 Juillet 2022)

Non mais!!!

Faut pas hésiter!!!!!

Faut montrer ses muscles!!!!!!









						Lego cesse définitivement ses ventes en Russie
					

Cette décision concernera 81 magasins exploités par un distributeur russe.




					www.bfmtv.com
				




Non mais!!!!!


----------



## boninmi (12 Juillet 2022)

Les Iraniens livreraient des drones aux Russes (voir article plus haut), tandis que les Turcs ont fait de même pour l'Ukraine.
Alors que cette guerre - pardon, opération militaire spéciale - s'enlise, même si, selon certains, la Russie a déjà gagné, ou l'Ukraine va gagner de toutes façons, elle semble devenir un point de fixation pour des puissances régionales qui y voient leur intérêt, la Turquie jouant double jeu. Des axes, voire des blocs, USA-Europe versus Russie-Iran-Syrie pourraient de dessiner, contribuant à faire, hélas, durer le conflit, la Russie parvenant à rompre partiellement son isolement et l'occident ayant du mal à assurer ses promesses. Et plus le conflit durera, plus on peut craindre les risques d'escalade, y compris nucléaire, même si c'est dans des temps lointains. Nous n'en avons pas fin avec cette période troublée.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juillet 2022)

J'ai vu un reportage sur Arte dans lequel des journalistes rencontraient des familles russes, majoritairement paysannes, ayant perdu un proche (fils, frère, mari ... ...) dans "l'opération spéciale" du Dombass !

Bien entendu, ces familles étaient dévastées par le chagrin, mais chacune d'entre elles a insisté sur le fait que leur proche disparu était à présent reconnu comme "héros de la patrie" avec décoration, lettre du Kremlin et nom sur un monument un peu comme si une certaine fierté adoucissait leur douleur.

Alors, je me dis que dans un pays où le culte du héros est poussé à son paroxysme en référence au passé glorieux de la seconde guerre mondiale, le "russe de base" ne bougera pas en se contentant de glorifier leurs disparus !

La question que je me suis posée en voyant ce reportage est : "Osent ils (ces familles) parler en toute liberté et sincérité dans un pays miné par la propagande et la répression ?"


----------



## Romuald (12 Juillet 2022)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Autrement, je sens comme une pointe de regret dans ta façon de te désolidariser des autres modos…


/HS on (avec l'accord du modo)
Je ne vois pas où tu as vu qu'aCLR s'est désolidarisé des autres modos. Bien au contraire, seul modo du bar il est allé demandé notre avis avant d'agir afin d'avoir plusieurs sons de cloche, et a ensuite décidé en en tenant compte.
/HS off et fin


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Juillet 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> /HS on (avec l'accord du modo)
> Je ne vois pas où tu as vu qu'aCLR s'est désolidarisé des autres modos. Bien au contraire, seul modo du bar il est allé demandé notre avis avant d'agir afin d'avoir plusieurs sons de cloche, et a ensuite décidé en en tenant compte.
> /HS off et fin


Euhhh,…alors oui, je viens de relire, et je suis allé un peut vite…
Le recadrage s’imposait.
Le rouge de la honte envahit mon visage...
C’est dur pour moi, mais, aCLR, je m’excuse! 
Je ne voudrais pas être la seconde victime collatérale (du forum, bien sûr) du conflit Russo Ukrainien...


----------



## patxito (13 Juillet 2022)

Cette arme aux mains des Ukrainiens terrorise les Russes
					

Les États-Unis ont livré à l'Ukraine des redoutables lance-roquettes HIMARS. Ces derniers sont un atout de taille pour les hommes de Volodymyr Zelensky, et l'armée russe les redoute au plus haut point. Pourquoi?




					www.blick.ch


----------



## ScapO (13 Juillet 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> La question que je me suis posée en voyant ce reportage est : "Osent ils (ces familles) parler en toute liberté et sincérité dans un pays miné par la propagande et la répression ?"


Slt thebig,

cela pourrait être nous aussi qui avons notre vision propre , leur vision ou leur ressenti sur ce que tu évoques ne sont peut-être pas identiques aux notres...


----------



## Human-Fly (13 Juillet 2022)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt thebig,
> 
> cela pourrait être nous aussi qui avons notre vision propre , leur vision ou leur ressenti sur ce que tu évoques ne sont peut-être pas identiques aux notres...




Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Le ressenti n'est pas forcément le même selon l'endroit où l'on vit.

Ceci dit, la question de @thebiglebowsky est légitime.
Les familles de ces jeunes soldats ont eu droit à une présentation mensongère des événements avant et après la mort de leur enfant.
À chacun son ressenti, certes, et cela peut dépendre d'un pays, d'une histoire, d'une culture, etc...
Mais la liberté de parole ne sera pas la même en Occident où l'on dit ce qu'on veut, et en Russie, où jusqu'à très récemment, le seul fait de parler des "opérations militaires spéciales" en employant le mot "guerre" était passible de 15 ans de prison...


----------



## patxito (15 Juillet 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: le Britannique Paul Urey capturé par les séparatistes meurt en détention
					

Le Britannique Paul Urey, capturé en avril par les forces prorusses de l'Est de l'Ukraine lors d'une mission humanitaire selon des proches, est mort en détention le 10 juillet, ont annoncé vendredi les autorités séparatistes.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (16 Juillet 2022)

L'Ukraine reçoit ses premiers lance-roquettes M270 fournis par l'Occident
					

L'Ukraine a annoncé vendredi avoir reçu sa première livraison d'un système sophistiqué de lance-roquettes multiples, s'ajoutant à un ...




					www.rtl.be


----------



## boninmi (16 Juillet 2022)

Les termes de déportation, épuration ethnique, génocide, évoqués dans la presse à la suite d'un rapport de l'OSCE (organisme auquel adhère la Russie). 









						Guerre en Ukraine: l'OSCE s'inquiète des «camps de filtration» russes
					

L’Organisation pour la sécurité et la coopération en Europe se dit gravement préoccupée par le traitement infligé par Moscou aux civils ukrainiens qui sont évacués des zones de guerre par la Russie. Dans…




					www.rfi.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Juillet 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Les termes de déportation, épuration ethnique, génocide, évoqués dans la presse à la suite d'un rapport de l'OSCE (organisme auquel adhère la Russie).


Propagande occidentale.

(je remets un peu d'huile sur le feu )


----------



## aCLR (18 Juillet 2022)

Pyromane !


----------



## boninmi (5 Août 2022)

Ukraine : Amnesty international accuse Kiev de mettre les civils en danger, une accusation "qui ne peut être tolérée" selon Volodymyr Zelensky
					

Selon un rapport de l'ONG Amnesty international, l'armée ukrainienne établit des bases militaires dans des écoles et des hôpitaux, et lance des attaques depuis des zones peuplées, une tactique qui viole selon elle le droit humanitaire international.  Amnesty International accuse Kiev, dans un...




					actu.orange.fr
				












						Trois nouveaux chargements de céréales ont quitté l'Ukraine
					

Trois nouveaux chargements de céréales ont quitté l'Ukraine en convoi vendredi matin et un autre se dirige vers ses côtes, à vide, entamant une série de rotations régulières pour ravitailler les marchés agricoles, a annoncé le ministère turc de la Défense.




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## boninmi (6 Août 2022)

Un rapport qui sert la "propagande russe" : la responsable d'Amnesty International en Ukraine démissionne
					

Un rapport de l'ONG met en cause la stratégie des forces ukrainiennes dans leur défense contre l'armée russe, les accusant notamment d'installer du matériel militaire dans des zones habitées.   La responsable d'Amnesty International en Ukraine, Oksana Pokaltchouk, a annoncé sa démission à la...




					actu.orange.fr


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2022)

J'ai faillis mettre ça dans les actualités amusantes, mais sa place est clairement ici.  








						Une influenceuse russe se moque des Ukrainiens, Booking annule toutes ses réservations
					

Yulia, jeune influenceuse russe en vacances en Autriche, a posté sur Telegram des vidéos où elle se moquait d'Ukrainiennes rencontrées dans la rue. Dans la foulée, la plateforme Booking a supprimé toutes les réservations hôtelières de la concernée. Le retour de bâton aura été rapide. Une...




					www.numerama.com
				




En gros, une Russe, un peu bas du cerveau, s'est ouvertement moqué d'Ukrainiens lors de ses vacances. Booking a donc annulé toute ses réservations et elle s'est retrouvée à la rue  
Juste retour de bâton.


----------



## lamainfroide (13 Août 2022)

gwen a dit:


> J'ai faillis mettre ça dans les actualités amusantes, mais sa place est clairement ici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Même réflexion que pour tout un tas de trucs de cet acabit.
Dans les clauses d'utilisation de booking (signées sciemment - normalement), est-il noté que des propos désobligeants envers d'autres personnes, sur un autre média, seraient immédiatement sanctionnés par une annulation des réservations en cours ?
Qu'est-ce qui permet à une entreprise, certes susceptible de refuser un client, de ne pas honorer ses engagements envers ce client, dès lors que ce client est légalement client ? Tout en ne remboursant pas les sommes versées, qui plus est.
Comprenons-nous bien, je me fous entièrement du sort de cette, visiblement conne, madame russe.
Mais je m'interroge sur les libertés prises par ce site.


----------



## Human-Fly (24 Août 2022)

Aujourd'hui, c'est la fête nationale de l'indépendance ukrainienne. 
Malheureusement, les dernières informations en provenances des États-Unis confirment les craintes exprimées par Volodymyr Zelensky quelques jours plus tôt. 

Des attaques russes contre l'Ukraine de grande ampleur sont à craindre ce 24 août. En particulier des frappes depuis la Biélorussie. 
*Les États-Unis exhortent leurs ressortissants à quitter l'Ukraine immédiatement.*

Pourvu que l'assassinat contre Daria Douguine ne fournisse pas à Poutine un prétexte pour des attaques plus ignobles encore que ce qu'il avait déjà envisagé...
Au sujet de cet assassinat, la farce qui nous a été jouée par le FSB ne présente aucune espèce de crédibilité. 


Parmi les hypothèses que l'on peut légitimement envisager, il y a forcément la piste ukrainienne. 
Elle n'a pas ma préférence. 
En supposant que les Ukrainiens soient en mesure de réaliser une telle opération en territoire russe, ce qui me semble possible, je ne vois pas, par contre, quels auraient pu être leurs intérêts... Humilier Poutine en frappant sur le sol russe?... Ce serait un objectif bien futile en comparaison des risques de représailles de l'armée russe en territoire ukrainien. Daria Douguine était d'ailleurs largement inconnue du grand public occidental (et autre). Ce n'aurait pas été une cible symbolique suffisante aux yeux de l'opinion publique internationale. 

L'hypothèse d'opposants russes à Poutine fait déjà plus sens, si l'on considère que l'opposition démocratique et publique à la politique de Poutine est hélas impossible. Dans le contexte d'un régime autoritaire s'étant progressivement mué en vraie dictature, la violence est parfois, malheureusement,  une sorte de solution du désespoir. Pour le peuple russe, l'assassinat de Daria Douguine aura forcément marqué les esprits.
Toutefois, la piste de l'*Armée Républicaine Russe* me semble devoir être considérée avec beaucoup de prudence, voire prise avec des pincettes. 

Enfin, hypothèse de pure spéculation mais j'assume, un attentat commandité par Poutine lui-même ne me semble pas absurde non plus au stade des connaissances actuelles que nous possédons sur le sujet,  et qui me semblent fort minces, du moins s'agissant d'informations sérieuses et fiables.
Ce ne serait pas le premier assassinat commandité par Poutine.
(Staline avait en son temps l'habitude de faire assassiner quiconque le dérangeait, y-compris parfois parmi ses proches.)
Bien que ne pouvant, à ce stade, être étayée par des preuves ni même de vrais indices solides ou par des faits, cette hypothèse est assez tentante pour qu'on puisse l'envisager. D'autant plus avec la soit disant enquête du FSB qui aboutit au pouvoir ukrainien qui aurait chargé de cette mission une tueuse du fameux régiment Azov.
Prétexte idéal pour que Poutine relance sa thématique de la nécessité de "dénazifier" l'Ukraine. Tout en essayant de faire passer l'Ukraine pour une sorte d'état terroriste.


Je ne sais pas quel impact aura cet assassinat sur les événements à craindre pour aujourd’hui. 
Je ne sais pas non plus ce qu'il faut craindre exactement. 
Des bombardements massifs sur des cibles civiles et des cibles administratives de l'état ukrainien ?
En gros, bombarder massivement Kiev?... Et beaucoup d'autres villes ?...
C'est à craindre. 
Une déclaration de guerre à l'Ukraine, pour mobiliser le plus possible l'armée russe  mais aussi sa population, son industrie,  son économie?... Cela fait partie des hypothèses du pire, mais c'est possible. 
Au moment où je poste, nous en sommes encore aux "Opérations Militaires Spéciales". La paix, donc.
Une déclaration de guerre est possible parce que la Russie ne gagne plus de de terrain depuis plus ou moins un mois. Selon certains observateurs,  elle aurait tendance à en perdre (légèrement).
Une guerre officielle permettrait à Poutine de mobiliser tous les moyens de l'état russe pour éviter un enlisement. Voire, à termes, une défaite russe. Pas forcément l'hypothèse la plus vraisemblable aujourd'hui, mais *certains l'envisagent*.

Enfin, il reste toujours la menace du recours à l'arme atomique, tactique ou stratégique. 
Mais ça, c'est une éventualité dont j'espère que Poutine ne l'envisage pas vraiment sérieusement...


----------



## patxito (10 Septembre 2022)

Plus de 60 kilomètres en moins d'une semaine: dans le nord-est, l'Ukraine prend l'initiative
					

La confirmation de gains territoriaux conséquents et remarquablement rapides ouvre des perspectives pour l'armée ukrainienne.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (10 Septembre 2022)

Déjà la débandade ?









						Guerre en Ukraine: face à l'avancée de la contre-offensive ukrainienne, les Russes changent leur stratégie
					

La Russie annonce le "regroupement" de certaines de ses forces dans l'est de l'Ukraine.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (12 Septembre 2022)

Contre-offensive ukrainienne: à Moscou, la grande roue tourne
					

Le Kremlin a beau vouloir faire croire à une retraite contrôlée dans le Donbass, une certaine fébrilité commence à se manifester dans les discours officiels.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## patxito (13 Septembre 2022)

Le message de Volodymyr Zelensky aux Russes: «Sans vous»
					

Le président ukrainien s’est adressé aux Russes sur ses réseaux sociaux et a martelé sa détermination à résister, dans le cadre de la contre-offensive de Kyiv.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## patxito (14 Septembre 2022)

Ce politologue craint une révolte sociale en Russie
					

Après 200 jours de guerre, les troupes ukrainiennes infligent des défaites considérables aux Russes. Les commentateurs n'hésitent plus à critiquer le Kremlin. Un politologue moscovite alerte contre des troubles dans le pays si la victoire se fait encore attendre.




					www.blick.ch


----------



## patxito (14 Septembre 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: des salles de torture découvertes à la libération des villages (vidéo)
					

Les troupes ukrainiennes ont découvert des salles de torture lors de la libération de villages occupés par des Russes.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## patxito (15 Septembre 2022)

Faut-il en déduire que le poutinisme est devenu une religion d’État en Russie ?









						Pas conviée aux funérailles d'Elizabeth II, la Russie réagit: "Une attitude blasphématoire"
					

La Russie a dénoncé jeudi l'attitude "blasphématoire" et "immorale" du Royaume-Uni à son encontre, après que Londres a décidé de ne pas inviter de représentant russe aux funérailles de la reine Elizabeth II lundi, sur fond de tensions diplomatiques entre les deux pays.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (16 Septembre 2022)

Il a définitivement perdu tout sens des réalités…









						Poutine affirme que la Russie occupe de plus en plus de nouveaux territoires en Ukraine: "Le plan ne nécessite pas de changement, nous ne sommes pas pressés"
					

Après avoir annoncé qu'il souhaitait mettre un terme à la guerre en Ukraine "le plus vite possible", Poutine a annoncé que ses troupes n'étaient "pas pressées" de terminer "la campagne militaire".




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (17 Septembre 2022)

https://www.levif.be/international/larmee-russe-est-larmee-du-mensonge/


----------



## patxito (17 Septembre 2022)

Phillips P. O'Brien : "La menace militaire russe semble aujourd'hui pathétique"
					

Pour le professeur d'études stratégiques, "l'armée russe devient jour après jour plus faible". Faute de renforts massifs, un effondrement en Ukraine est selon lui probable.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (17 Septembre 2022)

Reste plus qu'à espérer que l'autre illuminé se laisse déconfire la tronche sans nous faire tomber sur la gueule une pluie nucléo-merdique.


----------



## patxito (19 Septembre 2022)

Le problème c’est qu’il est en effet complètement illuminé…









						L'Ukraine accuse l'armée russe d'avoir bombardé le site d'une centrale nucléaire: "Une puissante explosion à seulement 300 mètres des réacteurs"
					

L'opérateur nucléaire ukrainien Energoatom a accusé lundi la Russie d'avoir bombardé le site de la centrale de Pivdennonooukraïnsk, dans le sud du pays faisant craindre une nouvelle fois un incident nucléaire.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (20 Septembre 2022)

Après la fuite de Kharkiv, le splendide troll du ministère ukrainien de la Défense
					

Si l'humour était une arme, l'Ukraine serait déjà libre. Une déroute. C'est ainsi qu'a été décrite la retraite désordonnée des soldats russes postés dans les environs de Kharkiv (est de l'Ukraine), pressés et harcelés par la contre-offensive de troupes ukrainiennes à l'audace...




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## patxito (21 Septembre 2022)

"Un signe de faiblesse", "Un aveu d'échec": la communauté internationale réagit aux récentes déclarations de Poutine
					

Le président russe Vladimir Poutine a annoncé une mobilisation militaire partielle en Russie, mercredi matin.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2022)

Bien sur que c'est un aveu d'échec, mais le choix de la fuite en avant n'est pas rassurant pour autant. 'J'ai merdé, après moi le déluge'


----------



## patxito (21 Septembre 2022)

Belle motivation des vieux réservistes russes...









						Guerre en Ukraine : depuis le discours de Poutine, la recherche « Comment se casser le bras » explose sur Google Russie
					

Depuis que le président russe Vladimir Poutine annoncé, mercredi matin, la mobilisation de la réserve de son armée, en difficulté face aux Ukrainiens, la recherche « Comment se casser le bras » a explosé sur Google Russie.




					www.charentelibre.fr


----------



## patxito (21 Septembre 2022)

Les rats quittent le navire...









						Guerre en Ukraine : après le discours de Poutine, la ruée sur les billets d’avion pour quitter la Russie
					

Une pétition en ligne sur le site change.org pour dénoncer la mobilisation annoncée par le président Vladimir Poutine, a réuni 160 000 signatures en quelques heures




					www.sudouest.fr


----------



## lamainfroide (21 Septembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Les rats quittent le navire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mouais.
Je me demande dans quelles limites l'autre enclume ne va pas trouver le moyen de fermer les frontières.
Tout ça pue du cul.


----------



## patxito (22 Septembre 2022)

Zelensky appelle à la mise en place d'un tribunal spécial contre la Russie: "Nous exigeons un juste châtiment"
					

Le président ukrainien Volodymyr Zelensky a exigé mercredi devant l'ONU un "juste châtiment" contre la Russie, dénonçant avec force l'invasion de son pays par les troupes russes et appelant à la mise en place d'un tribunal spécial."Un crime a été commis




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (24 Septembre 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : Face aux désertions, Poutine signe une loi alourdissant les peines pour reddition ou refus de combattre
					

Alors que de nombreux russes fuient leur pays après l'annonce de la mobilisation partielle, le président Poutine décide de donner un tour de vis et durcit les sanctions.




					www.lalibre.be
				




Monsieur le Président
Je vous fais une lettre
Que vous lirez peut-être
Si vous avez le temps
Je viens de recevoir
Mes papiers militaires
Pour partir à la guerre
Avant mercredi soir
Monsieur le Président
Je ne veux pas la faire
Je ne suis pas sur terre
Pour tuer des pauvres gens
C'est pas pour vous fâcher
Il faut que je vous dise
Ma décision est prise
Je m'en vais déserter
(...)
Et je dirai aux gens
Refusez d'obéir
Refusez de la faire
N'allez pas à la guerre
Refusez de partir
S'il faut donner son sang
Allez donner le vôtre
Vous êtes bon apôtre
Monsieur le Président
Si vous me poursuivez
Prévenez vos gendarmes
Que je n'aurai pas d'armes
Et qu'ils pourront tirer


----------



## patxito (27 Septembre 2022)

Fusillade dans un centre de recrutement russe en Sibérie : un militaire gravement blessé
					

Une fusillade a éclaté ce lundi 26 septembre au matin dans un centre de recrutement en Sibérie, dans l'est de la Russie. Un militaire qui y travaillait a été grièvement blessé. Un événement qui intervient alors que les actes antiguerre se multiplient sur le territoire russe depuis l'annonce de...




					www.marianne.net
				




« _J'ai honte qu'une telle chose se produise à un moment où, au contraire, nous devrions être unis, et ne pas se battre les uns contre les autres, mais contre les menaces réelles. _» a déclaré le gouverneur de la région d'Irkoutsk, Igor Kobzev, sur Telegram : ben non coco, la seule menace réelle pour les russes, c'est Poutine et ses sbires...


----------



## patxito (27 Septembre 2022)

Colonel John Spencer : "La mobilisation en Russie ? Encore une stupidité de Poutine"
					

Expert des champs de bataille, l'officier de l'US Army énumère toutes les erreurs de l'armée de Poutine. "L'hiver jouera contre les soldats russes", affirme-t-il.




					www.lexpress.fr


----------



## Powerdom (28 Septembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Les rats quittent le navire...


Je te trouve bien dur envers des gens comme toi et moi qui n'ont aucune envie d'aller mourir pour rien.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (28 Septembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Les rats quittent le navire...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Les russes ne sont pas des rats et leur pays est loin d'être un navire en naufrage. C'est la façon la plus polie que j'ai trouvée de me faire comprendre... Donc, merci de remballer le racisme ordinaire dans votre boite à moraline. Les méchants russes, les vilains chinois, etc. on connaît. Il faut changer de disque.
La situation est complexe et les enjeux des deux côtés de cette guerre atroce doivent être abordés en connaissance de causes, par la réflexion et l'analyse, et surtout sans émotion !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Septembre 2022)

LS Zaitsev a dit:


> ... Donc, merci de remballer le racisme ordinaire dans votre boite à moraline.


Faut pas exagérer non plus !
Il ne s'agit pas ici de "racisme ordinaire" mais bien de l'usage d'une expression tombée dans le langage commun s'appliquant à énormément de cas de figures et pas seulement aux russes !


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Septembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je te trouve bien dur envers des gens comme toi et moi qui n'ont aucune envie d'aller mourir pour rien.



 Et sans doute aucune envie non plus de massacrer des civils ukrainiens ni sans doute même des militaires ukrainiens.
Mais @patxito avait aussi posté un lien dans ce même post.
Un lien qui pointait vers un article qui donnait un aperçu bien plus complet sur la situation.

Oublions les rats, la formule était effectivement malheureuse.

Disons plutôt qu'actuellement, Poutine perd sur toute la ligne.
Échec moral et clairement guerre d'agression er de tentative d'annexion du point de vue des règles internationales de base depuis le début, multiples crimes de guerre, voire début de génocide (crime contre l'humanité).
Je ne retrouve pas la page du site de l'ONU qui définissait le génocide mais cette définition est reprise par wikipedia :



			
				ONU citée par wikipedia a dit:
			
		

> Définition juridique internationale​La définition juridique internationale du génocide, ou définition de 1948, est une définition importante, à la fois en soi (sous sa forme inchangée jusqu'à ce jour, elle sert d'incrimination de génocide pour les tribunaux internationaux) et pour les spécialistes des génocides de toutes les disciplines, qui l'ont critiquée, expliquée, adaptée, adoptée dans une littérature abondante. On la trouve dans deux documents officiels fondamentaux : la Convention pour la prévention et la répression du crime de génocide[7] adoptée par l'assemblée générale des Nations unies le 9 décembre 1948, et le Statut de Rome de la Cour pénale internationale[8] adopté en 1998. La Convention en son article 2 et le Statut en son article 6 entendent par (crime de) génocide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Ici*, donc.

Au échecs motaux, s'ajoutent de plus en plus d'échecs diplomatiques.
Condamnation immédiate des pays de l'OTAN, mais aussi de la grande majorité des pays représentés à l'ONU.
À contrario, il faut aussi reconnaître qu'à ce moment-là, fin fevier 2022, la minorité des pays s'étant abstenus ou, pour quelques-uns, ayant soutenu la Russie, représentaient un peu plus de la moitié de l'humanité.
Mais depuis les échecs militaires se sont multipliés sur le terrain pour l'armée de Poutine, qui peine de plus en plus à obtenir le soutien de la Chine et de l'Inde, ces deux pays plaidant pour un cessez le feu.

Poutine fait alors le choix de l'escalade avec ses ridicules "référendums" d'annexion, là encore condamnés par une large majorité de pays dans le monde.
Pire, les"référendums" d'annexion adossés à des menaces de recours à l'arme nucléaire et à une mobilisation partielle de la population incite la population russe à de moins en moins soutenir Poutine.
Les uns quittent la Russie, surtout dans la population mobilisable et leurs proches, certains utilisent le peu de liberté d'expression dont ils parviennent à se saisir pour critiquer ouvertement Poutine, parfois au risque de leur liberté, voire de leur vie.
Et que dire de l'armée russe et de ses très lourdes pertes, de la dislocation de celle qu'on présentait encore récemment comme la "deuxième armée du monde"... Bases ou postes de commandement abandonnés en Ukraine, parfois avec les armes de militaires... Soit, le plus souvent, les mêmes armes que celles de l'armée ukrainienne, qui peut donc ainsi les récupérer ou même récupérer des pièces détachées sur des tanks, etc... Longtemps, la Russie a été le premier fournisseur d'armes de l'Ukraine. Anciens stocks soviétiques essentiellement.
On pourrait ajouter les généraux russes tués en Ukraine pour certains, remplacés par Poutine par d'autres.

Pour Poutine, de plus en plus isolé dans le monde et de moins en moins soutenu dans son propre pays malgré la désinformation, la propagande, la répression et autres armes de sa dictature, la déroute semble se profiler.
Un fiasco militaire en Ukraine conduirait Poutine à perdre le pouvoir, voire à perdre la vie.
Quelles options lui reste-t-il?
L'escalade jusqu'au bout ?
Accepter une médiation, comme celle de la Chine ou celle de la Turquie?


----------



## patxito (28 Septembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Faut pas exagérer non plus !
> Il ne s'agit pas ici de "racisme ordinaire" mais bien de l'usage d'une expression tombée dans le langage commun s'appliquant à énormément de cas de figures et pas seulement aux russes !


L’expression, qui n’a rien de raciste, vient du fait que les rats, intelligents et bons nageurs, pressentent les catastrophes et se jettent à l’eau avant que le bateau ne coule.

Et si j’étais russe, je ferais évidemment la même chose : me tirer de ce délire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Septembre 2022)

Pfffff ! On n'est vraiment pas sortis de l'auberge ...   









						Poutine compte annexer officiellement ce vendredi quatre régions ukrainiennes, et menace d'utiliser l'arme nucléaire
					

Long discours et festivités à Moscou: le président russe Vladimir Poutine a prévu d'entériner vendredi en milieu de...




					www.rtbf.be


----------



## lamainfroide (30 Septembre 2022)

Ah mais t'sais que là j'pourrais...
Merde, tiens.
Je préfère me taire, ça m'a gonflé.


----------



## patxito (3 Octobre 2022)

"Si Poutine utilise des armes nucléaires en Ukraine, les États-Unis détruiront les troupes russes"
					

L'ancien directeur de la CIA et général de l'armée à la retraite déclare que le président russe est "désespéré" et que la réalité du champ de bataille auquel il est confronté est "irréversible".




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (4 Octobre 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: Zelensky revendique des avancées "puissantes" et remercie deux pays en particulier
					

Le président ukrainien Volodymyr Zelensky a revendiqué mardi des avancées "rapides et puissantes" de son armée dans le Sud, faisant état de "dizaines" de localités reprises "cette semaine" aux Russes dans cette région et dans l'Est.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (5 Octobre 2022)

Pour se remplumer en Ukraine, la Russie sort ses antiques chars T-62 de la casse
					

C'est dans les (très) vieux pots qu'on fait les meilleurs désastres. On allait voir ce qu'on allait voir. Il y a quelques jours a circulé sur les réseaux sociaux une image en rappelant d'autres, datant de mai, lorsque la force numérique et brute de l'armée russe commençait déjà à...




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2022)

Je n'aimerais pas être un conscrit russe ... ...   









						Guerre en Ukraine : des soldats russes, à peine enrôlés, déjà maltraités
					

Des nouvelles recrues, mobilisées depuis l'appel de Vladimir Poutine, se plaignent d'être traitées comme du bétail et de manquer d'équipement et de nourriture.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (6 Octobre 2022)

Si même des vétérans russes s'en mêlent !!!!   









						Des vétérans russes dénoncent la guerre en Ukraine: «Nous ne pouvons pas gagner»
					

Des anciens combattants de l’armée russe s’expriment sur l’offensive russe en Ukraine. Selon eux, les circonstances font que les Russes ne pourront pas gagner cette guerre.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Octobre 2022)

Mon sentiment est que cette situation commence vraiment à "craindre"...
Menaces nucléaires réitérées d'un côté, le gros con coréen qui joue avec ses missiles balistiques comme un gosse qui s'amuse avec ses petites bagnoles etc... etc...
Le monde va mal !  
Je ne pense pas qu'une guerre nucléaire sera déclenchée sciemment d'un côté comme de l'autre, mais on n'est pas à l'abri d'une erreur humaine ou technique qui serait mal interprétée ! 
Ah là là !!!! Tâchons d'une part, de rester positifs en général et d'éviter d'être positifs au covid d'autre part !


----------



## Human-Fly (7 Octobre 2022)

Le Prix Nobel de la Paix échappe à Poutine, bien que ce soit son anniversaire aujourd'hui...










						Le prix Nobel de la paix 2022 attribué à l’ONG russe Memorial, au Centre pour les libertés civiles ukrainien et à l’opposant biélorusse Ales Bialiatski
					

En pleine guerre en Ukraine, le comité Nobel a choisi de décerner son prix à des critiques de Vladimir Poutine et son régime.




					www.lemonde.fr
				





Ce choix ne pouvait pas être meilleur.


----------



## patxito (8 Octobre 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : un important incendie dû à une voiture piégée paralyse le pont de Crimée, stratégique pour la Russie
					

Une voiture piégée a déclenché un vaste incendie sur le pont de Crimée, infrastructure clé et symbole de l'annexion de la péninsule ukrainienne éponyme, a annoncé samedi le Comité national antiterroriste russe, sans accuser dans l'immédiat l'Ukraine.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Octobre 2022)

Méfions-nous ! Au plus il sera humilié et au plus il sera dangereux ! Et je crois vraiment qu'il est capable du pire !


----------



## patxito (9 Octobre 2022)

Et c’est censé émouvoir qui :









						Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie dénonce une «augmentation considérable» des tirs ukrainiens sur son territoire
					

Les services de sécurité russes (FSB) ont dénoncé dimanche une « augmentation considérable » des tirs ukrainiens visant des territoires russes frontaliers de l’Ukraine, dans lesquels une personne a été tuée et cinq blessées au cours de la semaine écoulée.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## patxito (11 Octobre 2022)

« Si Poutine continue de bombarder l’Ukraine à ce rythme-là, il n’aura bientôt plus de munitions »
					

La Russie a pilonné l’Ukraine ce lundi, dans un déluge de feu qui n’avait pas été vu depuis des mois. Politologue spécialiste de la Russie au CNRS, Hélène Blanc revient sur cette offensive pour « l’Obs ».




					www.nouvelobs.com


----------



## patxito (12 Octobre 2022)

L’Ukraine annonce la reprise aux Russes de cinq localités dans le sud du pays
					

L’Ukraine a fait le point sur sa contre-offensive, annonçant avoir repris cinq localités du sud du pays aux Russes.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## Nouvoul (17 Octobre 2022)

Quel prodige ce Poupout ! Il y a deux jours il annonçait, en Turquie je crois, "plus de frappes massives" (ce qui implique un certain aveu de frappes massives antérieures "en représailles" à la légère destruction du pont de Crimée, et autres petites frappes depuis février dernier, mais bref... Il est donc assez logique qu'aujourd'hui et hier Kiev soit bombardé de drones fournis par l'Iran à l'insu de leurs pleins grés (russes et iraniens). Tant que ce n'est pas massif, tout baigne


----------



## patxito (18 Octobre 2022)

La libération de Kherson semble proche :









						L'armée russe affirme que la situation est "tendue" pour ses troupes en Ukraine : "Nous n'excluons pas une prise de décision très difficile"
					

L'armée russe a affirmé mardi que la situation sur le terrain en Ukraine était "tendue" pour ses troupes face à une contre-offensive ukrainienne, après plusieurs revers marquants dans l'Est et le Sud.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## lamainfroide (18 Octobre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> La libération de Kherson semble proche :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_"Les actions ultérieures concernant la ville de Kherson elle-même vont dépendre de la situation militaire", a précisé le général russe, en prônant "la nécessité de préserver le maximum de vies de la population civile et des militaires russes". "Nous n'excluons pas une prise de décision très difficile", a-t-il ajouté.
*la nécessité de préserver le maximum de vies de la population civile*_
Maintenant qu'ils sont russes, on va y faire gaffe.
*Nous n'excluons pas une prise de décision très difficile*
Mais bon, faut pas perdre de vue qu'ils étaient ukrainiens y a pas si longtemps.


----------



## Gwen (19 Octobre 2022)

Le monde se réveillera le jour où on découvrira un Oradour Ukrainien. Et ce sera un peu tard. Mais les Russes, désespérés, sont malheureusement bien capable d’un tel massacre.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (19 Octobre 2022)

Ayé ! Loi martiale instaurée dans les territoires annexés !   ... Je crois que le pire reste à venir ! 









						Guerre en Ukraine ce 19 octobre : Poutine instaure la loi martiale dans les territoires occupés (revivez notre direct)
					

Tandis que les tensions liées à la mobilisation partielle continuent de miner la société en Russie, sur le champ de...




					www.rtbf.be
				




Loi martiale ... évacuation de la population ... sont-ce les prémices d'une frappe nucléaire tactique à venir ?


----------



## patxito (19 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Ayé ! Loi martiale instaurée dans les territoires annexés !   ... Je crois que le pire reste à venir !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En même temps la différence entre la loi russe ordinaire et la loi martiale ne paraît pas énorme…


----------



## Human-Fly (20 Octobre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Loi martiale ... évacuation de la population ... sont-ce les prémices d'une frappe nucléaire tactique à venir ?



Tes craintes à ce sujet sont légitimes. 


Personnellement, je ne pense pas, ou du moins  pas pour le court terme. 
Je crois qu'il faut voir à l'œuvre deux logiques simultanées :

D'une part l'évacuation de la population  civile avant une bataille majeure pour la ville   de Kherson.









						Guerre en Ukraine: Poutine instaure la loi martiale dans les territoires annexés
					

La Russie s'apprête à évacuer la population de Kherson, ville du sud de l'Ukraine où ses troupes sont confrontées à une situation particulièrement "tendue" face à la contre-offensive de Kiev, à la suite de nombreuses frappes ayant visé mardi ses infrastructures énergétiques.




					www.bfmtv.com
				




D'autre part cette evacuation humanitaire avant des combats qui seront sans doute très violents offre aussi à Poutine un prétexte de plus pour déporter une fois de plus des populations ukrainiennes civiles vers la Russie, comme l'armée russe l'a souvent fait, y-compris avec des enfants.
Nous en serions plus ou moins à cinq millions d'Ukrainiens déportés vers la Russie. 









						Ukraine : cinq millions d'habitants déplacés en Russie, Kiev accuse Moscou de "déportation"
					

Alors que la Russie a commencé à évacuer la ville ukrainienne annexée de Kherson ce mercredi, l'Ukraine accuse Moscou de se livrer à une "déportation" massive de population. Environ cinq millions d'Ukrainiens se trouvent désormais en Russie, affirme le Conseil de sécurité russe.




					www.francebleu.fr
				




Les déportations de populations, en particulier des enfants, font partie des éléments définissant *le crime de génocide selon la définition qu'en donne l'ONU*.


Ceci dit, il est à craindre que Poutine n'accepte pas de voir la ville de Kherson reprise par les Ukrainiens. 
Si cela devait arriver, ce qui semble désormais probable, Poutine préféra peut-être la raser plutôt que se la laisser aux Ukrainiens.
Pas forcément au moyen d'une frappe nucléaire tactique, mais peut-être avec une bombe thermobarique, par exemple.
Avec cette arme ou d'autres, je crains que Poutine fasse connaître  à Kherson le même sort qu'à Marioupol.









						Le combat russe pour la conquête de Marioupol, ville symbolique et stratégique
					

Moscou a revendiqué, vendredi, la prise de la totalité de cette cité, détruite à 90 % après trois mois de siège. Contrôler Marioupol permet à la Russie de relier les deux régions ukrainiennes déjà conquises.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Les prochains jours, ou éventuellement les prochaines semaines, devraient apporter des réponses à ces questions.


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Octobre 2022)

Peines réduites pour des Ukrainiens et Moldaves jugés pour fraude à l'allocation asile


----------



## patxito (27 Octobre 2022)

Ordures démasquées...









						Groupe secret russe: l’identité des «remote killers» dévoilée
					

Bellingcat a découvert, après de longs mois d’enquête, l’identité des hommes et des femmes chargés de programmer des missiles russes à distance.




					www.lesoir.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (28 Octobre 2022)

Mais jusqu'où iront ils ??????  









						Les soldats "à usage unique" des forces Wagner en Ukraine: "Ils avancent vers nous pour que l'on tire et qu'ils puissent nous localiser"
					

"Là-bas, c'est l'horreur. Le sol est noir comme de l'asphalte, tout est retourné (...), il y a des corps partout": "là-bas" désigne la ligne de front à Bakhmout, ainsi décrite à l'AFP par un soldat ukrainien.




					www.dhnet.be


----------



## patxito (4 Novembre 2022)

La colère monte du côté des soldats russes en Ukraine: "Les politiciens devraient aller eux-mêmes au front"
					

Le coût de la mobilisation et des sanctions provoque un trou dans le budget russe, les tensions sociales augmentent visiblement.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (9 Novembre 2022)

L'armée russe menace de fusiller ou d'abattre les soldats qui refusent le combat
					

Et le patron du groupe Wagner appelle à une «répression stalinienne urgente». Comme nous le narrions mardi 8 novembre, troupes d'élites comme hommes fraîchement conscrits semblent être envoyés en masse au massacre par un commandement aux considérations humaines plutôt limitées ...




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Novembre 2022)

Une unité d'élite russe perd 300 soldats dans une “offensive insensée” dans la région de Lougansk
					

Une unité d’élite russe aurait perdu 300 hommes en quatre jours dans des combats près de la localité de Pavlovka, dans l’oblast de Lougansk, ressort-il d’une lettre envoyée par la 155e brigade de marine de la flotte russe du Pacifique.




					www.7sur7.be
				




_"Selon eux, cette attaque a été lancée afin que le général Muradov obtienne une prime et que le général Achhmedov soit récompensé par la médaille de “Héros de la Russie”. En outre, l’unité aurait également perdu la moitié de son équipement au cours de l’offensive"_

Pffffffff !!!!


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2022)

L'armée russe se retire de Kherson. 









						Kherson : la Russie ordonne le retrait de ses forces face à l’avancée ukrainienne
					

Le ministre russe de la Défense a ordonné mercredi le retrait des troupes russes de la rive droite du fleuve Dniepr dans la région ukrainienne de Kherson, cible d’une vaste contre-offensive ukrainienne depuis plusieurs semaines.




					www.liberation.fr
				




Je ne sais pas pas encore trop quoi en penser...
Défaite majeure pour l'armée russe?...
Piège tendu à l'armée ukrainienne par cette même armée russe ?...
Détruire le barrage de Kakhovka pourrait inonder plus de 80 villes, dont Kherson.









						Le barrage de Kakhovka, nouvel enjeu de la contre-offensive ukrainienne
					

Selon les autorités ukrainiennes, une explosion du barrage de cette centrale hydroélectrique à proximité de la ligne de front pourrait faire plusieurs milliers de victimes et provoquer l’inondation de dizaines de localités.




					www.lemonde.fr
				




Le barrage de Kakhovka avait déjà été endommagé il y a trois jours, l'armée russe et l'armée ukrainienne se renvoyant la responsabilité d'un tir (accidentel?) sur le monumental ouvrage.









						Guerre en Ukraine. Kherson sans eau ni électricité, barrage endommagé : ce qu'il faut retenir de ce dimanche
					

Retrouvez les derniers événements sur le conflit en Ukraine ce dimanche 6 novembre, au 256e jour de l'invasion russe.




					www.leprogres.fr
				




Ou alors armes non conventionnelles que l'armée russe s'apprêterait à utiliser contre Kherson comme  des armes chimiques, une bombe thermobarique, ou même une bombe nucléaire tactique?...
Très improbables hypothèses à mon humble avis, du moins à l'heure actuelle. 
Ou même sur un plus long terme.

En l'état actuel des choses, la perte de Kherson par l'armée russe ressemble à un fiasco militaire qui pourrait rapprocher Poutine d'une défaite militaire totale, qui pourrait à la limite s'étendre jusqu'à la Crimée.
Ceci dans l'hypothèse la plus haute pour l'Ukraine.
Mais nous n'en sommes pas là. 

Je lis, j'écoute, je regarde les différentes hypothèses évoquées...
De toute évidence, le retrait de l'armée russe de Kherson constitue un tournant majeur du conflit, mais je crains qu'il soit un peu tôt pour une interprétation définitive...


----------



## patxito (9 Novembre 2022)

Il n'arrivera rien au barrage de Kakhovka, aucune des parties n'y a intérêt : sa destruction provoquerait l'inondation de Kherson que les ukrainiens vont bientôt récupérer, et priverait la Crimée encore occupée de son alimentation en eau.

Pour le reste, Poutine devrait commencer à se chercher un pays sûr où trouver asile et profiter de l'argent volé au peuple russe...


----------



## Human-Fly (9 Novembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Pour le reste, Poutine devrait commencer à se chercher un pays sûr où trouver asile et profiter de l'argent volé au peuple russe...



Bien vu...


----------



## nicomarcos (9 Novembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> De toute évidence, le retrait de l'armée russe de Kherson constitue un tournant majeur du conflit, mais je crains qu'il soit un peu tôt pour une interprétation définitive...


J'espère me tromper mais vu que Poutine n'acceptera jamais la défaite il a retiré son armée de Kherson afin de ne pas
la détruire en vue du prochain bombardement prévu  
J'espère encore une fois me tromper mais vu le personnage...


----------



## Nouvoul (9 Novembre 2022)

La stratégie poutinienne me semble claire depuis quelques semaines: "reculer pour mieux sauter". De Biélorussie par exemple ?
Sinon évacuer toute la région de Kherson, de gré ou de force, par amour des habitants et envahisseurs malgré-nous, et hop, petite, toute petite bombinette nucléaire, pour voir (moins chargée que celles d'Hiroshima, Nagasaki) mais ça fera son petit effet. Je reste très pessimiste/dubitatif vu le pedigree de ce dirigeant. Le N° spécial du Monde-La Vie "Un pas de côté" est très instructif quoique assez tendancieux parfois, ne serait-ce que son titre" ± vu de Russie", ça me semble quand même un peu "La Russie vue par nous".


----------



## patxito (9 Novembre 2022)

Et si l’Ukraine libérait la Russie ? par André Markowicz
					

André Markowicz livre une réflexion historique sur le temps long de la Russie. Il mêle l’histoire au sens classique (les tsars, les guerres, les conquêtes, les régimes politiques) à la littérature, qui exprime à tout moment l’état d’esprit du peuple, de sa situation, fruit de son histoire...




					actualitte.com


----------



## patxito (10 Novembre 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: «Les Russes ont perdu la moitié des territoires conquis depuis le 24 février»
					






					www.lesoir.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine : le point sur la journée du 10 novembre
					

En Ukraine, le retrait russe de Kherson suscite doutes et inquiétude. Si hier soir, le président ukrainien Volodymyr...




					www.rtbf.be
				




_"En Russie, le massacre des recrues de Voronej, petite ville russe d’un million d’habitants, envoyés se battre en Ukraine sans préparation ni équipement continue de susciter la polémique. Sur les 570 soldats, de cette compagnie, partis au front, moins de 40 auraient survécus et au prix de leur reddition aux Ukrainiens. Les autres auraient été décimés en trois jours à peine. Et les protestations des mères et épouses des mobilisés sont de plus en plus difficiles à cacher pour Poutine"_


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2022)

La chair à canon, le peloton pour les défaitistes, on se croirait revenus en 17.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Novembre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> La chair à canon, le peloton pour les défaitistes, on se croirait revenus en 17.


La nostalgie des commissaires politiques qui suivaient l'armée rouge et qui faisaient abattre les hommes qui reculaient ... ... Un grand classique chez les russes !


----------



## patxito (10 Novembre 2022)

"Plus rien n'a de sens": les Russes au bord de la crise de nerfs à cause de la guerre en Ukraine
					

Ventes d'antidépresseurs et consultations de psychologues qui explosent: après des mois d'offensive militaire en Ukraine, l'angoisse est au plus haut chez de nombreux Russe




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> Guerre en Ukraine: «Les Russes ont perdu la moitié des territoires conquis depuis le 24 février»
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'article est réservé aux abonnés.


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2022)

Il est assez improbable que la Russie se retire d'un théâtre d'opérations en l'annonçant…
Leur armée serait une cible très convoitée pour l'artillerie Ukrainienne…

Bref ça sent le coup fourré.
Je suis assez d'accord avec Nouvoul


----------



## touba (10 Novembre 2022)

Invité a dit:


> Bref ça sent le coup fourré.


Pourvu que les stratèges militaires ukrainiens te lisent... avant qu'ils ne tombent dans cet indécelable piège.


----------



## Human-Fly (10 Novembre 2022)

touba a dit:


> Pourvu que les stratèges militaires ukrainiens te lisent... avant qu'ils ne tombent dans cet indécelable piège.



Les stratèges semblent avoir lu @Invité avant même qu'il ait posté... 
Attention, je ne prétends pas qu'il existe un piège à Kherson : je n'en sais rien et je continue donc de me poser la question. 
Apparemment, les plus hauts responsables ukrainiens, y-compris Zelensky, se posent justement la question eux aussi.










						Pourquoi Kiev se méfie du retrait russe à Kherson
					

L’annonce du retrait russe a été accueillie avec circonspection par Kiev, qui soupçonne Moscou de vouloir attirer ses forces dans une difficile bataille urbaine à Kherson.




					www.huffingtonpost.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2022)

Pour égayer un tant soit peu ce fil morne et cruel, je cite ci-après l'hypothèse d'un vieux voisin râleur (88 ans) qui vient de rentrer un rien torché des commémorations du 11 novembre !

Je cite : "Zelinchki (sic) va envahir la Russie, foutre Poutine dehors et remettre de l'ordre dans l'armée russe ... après, il envahira la Pologne et tout le reste grâce aux aides qu'il aura reçues !" ...   

Voyant mon sourire narquois il a ajouté : "Et fais pas ton malin ! T'es trop jeune pour savoir ! " ... 

 ... Sacré Robert ! ...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Novembre 2022)

Direct - Guerre en Ukraine: la Russie bloque le détroit de Kerch aux navires étrangers
					

La retraite russe de Kherson, quelle que soit sa finalité stratégique réelle, n'en finit pas de susciter des réactions...




					www.rtbf.be
				




_"Poutine désavoué. Douguine, l'un de ses pères spirituels évoque la mort du maître du Kremlin_​_ 
La retraite russe de Kherson, quelle que soit sa finalité stratégique réelle, n'en finit pas de susciter des réactions en Russie. Dernière en date, et non des moindres, celle du philosophe Alexander Douguine. L'idéologue russe ultra-nationaliste, très proche du maître du Kremlin Vladimir Poutine n'a en effet pas apprécié du tout le retrait des forces armées russe de Kherson. Et il l'a fait savoir via le réseau social Telegram.
Dans un post au vitriol, Douguine a comparé Poutine à un roi qui n'aurait pas été capable de faire revenir la pluie et qui l'a payé de sa vie.
Dans son post, lorsque le "souverain reçoit le pouvoir absolu de sauver son peuple à un moment critique(...) même si pour ce faire il commet des erreurs ou crache sur la justice sociale, c'est désagréable, mais c'est justifié pour nous sauver". Au contraire, "s'il ne nous sauve pas, son sort est celui du Rain King (...) c'est-à-dire d'être tué", ajoute Douguine, citant un essai de l'anthropologue et historien des religions écossais James Frazer. Mort réelle ou mort politique dans le cas de Poutine ?
Enieme coup bluff dans un plan machiavélique visant à abaisser la vigilance de l'Ukraine et ses alliés ou réel coup de colère ? Toujours est-il que le post a été effacé"_


----------



## patxito (12 Novembre 2022)

La télévision espagnole annonce que l’armée ukrainienne a réussi à traverser le Dniepr, ça commence vraiment à sentir mauvais pour l’armée russe...









						Las fuerzas ucranianas atraviesan en lanchas rápidas el río Dniéper y siguen en su contraofensiva a Rusia
					

Las fuerzas especiales ucranianas han evitado la barrera natural gracias al uso de lanchas rápidas, atravesando el estuario del río y atacando la península de Kinburn.




					www.lasexta.com


----------



## Human-Fly (12 Novembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> La télévision espagnole annonce que l’armée ukrainienne a réussi à traverser le Dniepr, ça commence vraiment à sentir mauvais pour l’armée russe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci de nous traduire de l'espagnol.
Personnellement, j'en aurais été incapable.


----------



## patxito (14 Novembre 2022)

patxito a dit:


> La télévision espagnole annonce que l’armée ukrainienne a réussi à traverser le Dniepr, ça commence vraiment à sentir mauvais pour l’armée russe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ça se confirme :









						Guerre en Ukraine : après Kherson, les forces de Kiev lorgnent la stratégique péninsule de Kinbourn
					

Des forces ukrainiennes auraient capturé la presqu’île au confluent de la mer Noire et du Dniepr, préparant ainsi des opérations terrestres sur la rive sud du fleuve.




					www.ouest-france.fr


----------



## patxito (14 Novembre 2022)

"Ils se comportaient comme des animaux", "Nous ne connaissions que la peur": les habitants de Kherson témoignent de l'occupation russe
					

Kherson libérée des Russes, les habitants exultent. Mais les souvenirs des mauvais traitements infligés par l'armée russe durant des mois restent bien présents et douloureux.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## thebiglebowsky (14 Novembre 2022)

Si je voulais paraphraser notre pote Dragao, je dirais tout simplement : "Qu'on leur arrache les c...."


----------



## peyret (14 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> "Qu'on leur arrache les c...."


..c'est pas plutôt "les burnes...." qu'il disait...


----------



## patxito (15 Novembre 2022)

La péninsule de Kinburn, nouvelle étape de la contre-offensive après Kherson?
					

Le bruit court que l'armée de Kiev aurait déjà mis un pied sur la rive sud du Dniepr. Aucun doute. La reprise de Kherson par l'armée de Kiev, après des mois d'âpres combats puis une retraite plus ou moins ordonnée des forces du Kremlin décidée en plus haut lieu, est un nouveau...




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Novembre 2022)

peyret a dit:


> ..c'est pas plutôt "les burnes...." qu'il disait...


Tu me fais hésiter maintenant ...  
Toutefois, "burnes" étant la formulation soft et polie de "c******" je doute qu'il l'ait utilisée !


----------



## patxito (15 Novembre 2022)

Guerre en Ukraine: des missiles s’écrasent en Pologne, pays membre de l’Otan
					

Le Premier ministre polonais Mateusz Morawiecki appelle à une réunion d’urgence du Conseil national de sécurité.




					www.lesoir.be
				




Le minimum serait que l’OTAN détruise les lanceurs d’où proviennent ces missiles…


----------



## Human-Fly (15 Novembre 2022)

Des missiles russes ont probablement touché la Pologne.









						Guerre en Ukraine : des tirs de missiles russes atteignent la Pologne, selon un haut responsable américain
					

L’information provient de plusieurs médias polonais et d’un haut responsable des services de renseignement américains. Ce dernier affirme qu’au moins deux missiles russes ont pénétré en Pologne.




					www.liberation.fr


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2022)

Intéressante conférence de presse du secrétaire général de l'OTAN à la mi-journée : le missile qui a frappé la Pologne provient de l'Ukraine (défense anti-missile mal utilisée). L'OTAN n'a relevé aucun signe de la préparation d'une attaque de la Pologne par la Russie.
Cinglant coup de règle sur les doigts de l'excité irresponsable de Kiev !

"irresponsable" n'est pas trop fort : il suffit de relire les articles 4 & 5 du règlement de l'OTAN...

Les circonvolutions employées par les uns et les autres afin d'éviter que ledit excité ne soit pas trop vexé sont... distrayantes !


----------



## patlek (16 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> l'excité irresponsable de Kiev !



Son pays reçoit (entres autres*) des batteries de missles tirer depuis la Russie. 

Il y a de quoi s'énerver un peu

* plus des soldats russes, tchetchenes ... des bombes , des chars , etc...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Cinglant coup de règle sur les doigts de* l'excité irresponsable de Kiev !*


Sachant comment tu qualifies Zelensky, ça m'intéresserait quand même de savoir ce que tu penses de Poutine ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Novembre 2022)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sachant comment tu qualifies Zelensky, ça m'intéresserait quand même de savoir ce que tu penses de Poutine ?


Sur le coup, il s'est montré plus responsable que l'excité !

Stoltenberg a lui-même confirmé...
​


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sur le coup, il s'est montré plus responsable que l'excité !


 ... Je ne polémiquerai pas sur ce sujet ... Une discussion entre des avis diamétralement opposés ne peut que se terminer en deux monologues stériles et chiants pour tout le monde !


----------



## Romuald (16 Novembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Sur le coup, il s'est montré plus responsable que l'excité !


En somme, si je te suis, démentir (à raison, pour une fois), c'est se montrer responsable. Mais ça ne nous dit pas ce que tu penses de Poutine, sauf 'sur ce coup'. Et depuis le début de l'affaire ?
Sinon le grand perdant de l'affaire est bien Zelenski, irresponsable, excité, ou pas.


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2022)

bonsoir bonsoir,

le commentaire de notre papy à croquettes étant sans doute le plus avisé, je t‘enjoins, cher TimeCapsule, à mettre moins de vin dans ton eau et à pondérer tes écrits (voir à les retenir tout court dans le cas présent)
Je rappelle aussi à tou•te•s que la survie de ce fil ne tient qu‘au fait qu‘il se destine au partage de sources recoupées à des éclairages éventuels sérieux et documentés sur la situation en Ukraine et non à accueillir des discussions oiseuses sur qui est du bon côté.
Ce coup de sifflet n‘appelle ni réponse ni commentaire 
merci de votre attention


----------



## touba (16 Novembre 2022)

Que le meilleur gagne.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Novembre 2022)

Nephou a dit:


> tou•te•s


[HS]Elles sont où les filles dans ce forum ?[/HS]


----------



## Nephou (17 Novembre 2022)

hélas


Toum'aï a dit:


> [HS]Elles sont où les filles dans ce forum ?[/HS]


c‘est là qu‘est l‘os, hélas


----------



## Gwen (17 Novembre 2022)

Nephou a dit:


> hélas
> 
> c‘est là qu‘est l‘os, hélas


Lol, déformation professionnel comme on dit, j'ai lu "OS", en deux lettre comme Operating Systeme et non partie du corps


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2022)

Banksy en Ukraine (mais pas la vidéo Insta).


----------



## aCLR (18 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> (mais pas la vidéo Insta).


Youtube est ton ami


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Youtube est ton ami


Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que la vidéo n'est pas entièrement tournée en Ukraine.


----------



## aCLR (18 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est que la vidéo n'est pas entièrement tournée en Ukraine.


Ah ?!


----------



## Toum'aï (18 Novembre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah ?!


On dirait, mais je peux me tromper.


----------



## aCLR (18 Novembre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> On dirait, mais je peux me tromper.


Oh !?


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2022)

Mazette, que de rebondissements !!!


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2022)

«Si nous perdons, le monde sera réduit en cendres»
					

Les propagandistes préférés de Poutine s'énervent fortement dans un talk-show. La raison: certains Russes dans les «hautes sphères» craindraient davantage la Cour pénale de La Haye qu'une défaite militaire. Pourtant, celle-ci aurait des «conséquences catastrophiques».




					www.blick.ch


----------



## patxito (12 Décembre 2022)

Le (très) gros coup des Himars ukrainiens sur une base russe à Melitopol
					

Les pertes semblent colossales, et la ville est stratégique. Malgré de grosses tensions autour de son inventaire de missiles et drones –que l'on dit faible–, la Russie n'a jamais cessé ses attaques contre les infrastructures ukrainiennes, offensives publiquement saluées jeudi 8...




					korii.slate.fr


----------



## patxito (13 Décembre 2022)

Ukraine : "Vladimir Poutine est en train de perdre la guerre du froid", analyse le général Yakovleff
					

Le général Michel Yakovleff et Christian Makarian, éditorialiste international au Point, étaient les invités de Guillaume Durand dans la matinale. Tous




					www.radioclassique.fr


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2022)

RSF réussit à contrarier la propagande russe, y compris en Russie
					

Le régulateur français des médias a émis une décision obligeant un opérateur satellitaire français de cesser de diffuser trois chaînes de télévision. Le plus fort ? Cette diffusion concerne essentiellement la Russie. La Russie perd un peu plus de son influence médiatique, y compris dans son...




					www.numerama.com


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)

Étonnant : https://t.me/russosphere/24364


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Étonnant



Bof...


----------



## Human-Fly (16 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Étonnant : https://t.me/russosphere/24364



Étonnant de contre-information, effectivement. 
Le dernier paragraphe est une honte en soi.

Dire que la victoire de l'armée russe est nécessaire pour le bien des populations ukrainiennes, il faut oser...

Je rappelle que l'ONU enquête sur les agissements de l'armée russe pour crimes de guerre et pour crimes contre l'humanité. 
Précisions, ici, par exemple :










						Guerre en Ukraine : l’ONU enquête sur des crimes de guerre
					

L’ONU se penche sur de probables crimes de guerre commis en Ukraine. Selon un rapport du Conseil des droits de l’homme, 441 ukrainiens et ukrainiennes auraient été exécutés sommairement entre février et avril 2022.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				




Le point sur la terminologie là :










						Guerre en Ukraine : génocide, crime contre l'humanité, crime d'agression... Le lexique pour comprendre de quoi on parle
					

Les accusations se multiplient à l'encontre des troupes russes, depuis le début de l'invasion de l'Ukraine fin février. Et il existe des notions de droit international bien précises pour caractériser les exactions commises dans le cadre du conflit.




					www.francetvinfo.fr
				





Outre mes opinions personnelles, sur lesquelles je ne reviendrai pas, mes deux grilles de lecture pour comprendre ce qui se passe en Ukraine sont d'une part les faits, et d'autre part le Droit International.

Quant aux sources, je préfère (entre autres, bien entendu) France Info à une boucle Telegram...


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quant aux sources, je préfère (entre autres, bien entendu) France Info à une boucle Telegram...​




Chacun ses sources...








Je suis content pour Jean-François, enfin un peu de douceur dans ce monde de brutes!.
(Mais Je serais la petite Alice, je garderais TOUJOURS une gousse d'ail dans ma poche)​


----------



## TimeCapsule (16 Décembre 2022)

Human-Fly a dit:


> Quant aux sources, je préfère (entre autres, bien entendu) France Info à une boucle Telegram...


S'agissant d'une interview (qu'il aurait été difficile de démentir) je ne vois pas ce que vient faire la source !

Par ailleurs, il n'est pas inutile de connaître les causes de ce drame : discuter les effets ne suffit pas; ce sont les causes (et le cynisme dévoilé) qui importent si on souhaite éviter la répétition de telles choses...


----------



## patlek (16 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> S'agissant d'une interview (qu'il aurait été difficile de démentir) je ne vois pas ce que vient faire la source !



Ben tiens, je me suis amusé a chercher d' autres sources via google... résultat amusant...

Tu prends l' extrait de texte qui suit pour exemple, et le copie colle dans google, et tu lances la recherche...

_"L'accord de Minsk de 2014 était une tentative de donner du temps à l'Ukraine. Elle a également utilisé ce temps pour devenir plus forte, comme on peut le voir aujourd'hui. Ukraine 2014-2015-ce n'est pas l'Ukraine moderne"_ a déclaré l'ex-Chancelière.

Que des sources crédibles: et un nombre de résultats impressionnant...


Je dirais que"infos du monde " est pluusss crédible!!!! (c' est dire!!!!

Passque "info du monde , ya des photos!!! aaa ooouuuuuaiisss aaaaaa ooooouuuais!!!!







çà peut pas etre truqué!; ya des photos!!!!


éééééé ooooouuuuuuuaaaaaiiiiiiis   éééééééééééééééé oooooouuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaaaaaaiiss!


----------



## Invité (16 Décembre 2022)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Étonnant : https://t.me/russosphere/24364


Très drôle dans l'interprétation et le cynisme qui t'es cher, mais effectivement ça a au moins servi à permettre à l'Ukraine d'agresser la Russie. 
De s'en prendre à ses civils, de détruire leurs infrastructures d'énergie, de communications. 

Je te rejoins, c'est des vrais salauds ces Ukrainiens


----------



## patxito (22 Décembre 2022)

Comment Amazon a sauvé les données ukrainiennes avec ses « boules de neige » de 80 To
					

Dès le début de la guerre, les équipes de la division cloud d’Amazon, AWS, ont envoyé des boîtiers « Snowball » en Ukraine. Ces gros disques durs externes renforcés de 80 To envoyés par camions via la Pologne, ont permis de sortir plus de 10 Po (pétaoctets) de données. Et de tout préserver dans...




					www.01net.com


----------



## Powerdom (22 Décembre 2022)

Un incendie s'est déclaré sur le seul porte-avions russe
					

Un incendie s'est déclaré sur l'Amiral-Kouznetsov, le seul porte-avions de la Russie. Le navire de guerre, qui se trouve dans le chantier naval de Mourmansk dans le nord de la Russie, a dû être évacué, a rapporté jeudi l'agence de presse publique russe Tass.




					www.blick.ch


----------



## Powerdom (27 Décembre 2022)

Je vous ai fait un petit récap de l'année des oligarques, ayant critiqué Poutine, dcd en 2022. J'espère ne pas en avoir oublié.

30 janvier - Leonid Shulman, un suicide dans la salle de bain
25 février - Alexander Tyulyakov, les médecins légistes congédiés
28 février - Mikhail Watford, la corde au cou
24 mars - Vasily Melnikov, le triple meurtre
18 avril - Vladislav Avaev, l'appartement verrouillé de l'intérieur
19 avril - Sergey Protosenya : une corde, un couteau et une hache
4 juillet - Yuri Voronov : le pistolet au fond de la piscine
10 mai - Alexander Subbotin et le venin de crapaud
1er septembre - Ravil Maganov, la chute de la fenêtre de l'hôpital
10 septembre - Ivan Pechorin, la balade en bateau
21 septembre - Anatoly Gerashchenko : l'«accident»
9 décembre - Dmitry Zelenov : la chute de la balustrade
? décembre - Alexandre Bouzakov : décès mystérieux
23 décembre - Vladimir Bydanov, une crise cardiaque
26 décembre - Alexey Maslov, décès soudain
27 décembre - Pavel Antov : tombé d’une fenêtre

courage à eux l'année n'est pas finie !


----------



## Human-Fly (27 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je vous ai fait un petit récap de l'année des oligarques, ayant critiqué Poutine, dcd en 2022. J'espère ne pas en avoir oublié.
> 
> 30 janvier - Leonid Shulman, un suicide dans la salle de bain
> 25 février - Alexander Tyulyakov, les médecins légistes congédiés
> ...



Ce qu'ils peuvent être maladroits ou malchanceux, ces oligarques qui critiquent Poutine...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je vous ai fait un petit récap de l'année des oligarques, ayant critiqué Poutine, dcd en 2022. J'espère ne pas en avoir oublié.


Un véritable inventaire à la Prévert ! Hétéroclite ... mais fatal !


----------



## lamainfroide (28 Décembre 2022)

Powerdom a dit:


> Je vous ai fait un petit récap de l'année des oligarques, ayant critiqué Poutine, dcd en 2022. J'espère ne pas en avoir oublié.
> 
> ...
> 19 avril - Sergey Protosenya : une corde, un couteau et une hache
> ...


Suicide, donc.

V'là un mec décidé.
Quand on se donne les moyens, on peut.


----------



## patxito (3 Janvier 2023)

Poutine se serait-il une nouvelle fois entouré de figurants pour présenter ses voeux du Nouvel an ?
					

De nombreux médias accusent le président russe d’avoir utilisé des figurants pour l’entourer lors de ses voeux du Nouvel an après avoir reconnu une femme dans la foule présente derrière Poutine.




					www.lalibre.be


----------



## patxito (4 Janvier 2023)

Les drones Shahed iraniens envoyés par la Russie sur l'Ukraine ne servent déjà plus à grand-chose
					

Une corde de moins à l'arc de Moscou. Le dernier jour de 2022, le premier de l'année naissante, et les festivités qui ont pu avoir lieu entre les deux ont eu un goût amer et une odeur d'explosif en Ukraine. Le pays a, une fois de plus, été noyé sous des vagues successives de...




					korii.slate.fr


----------

